# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Η μοναξια

## deleted-member181016

Καλησπερα.Κοντευω να κλεισω 6 χρονια μοναξιας και υποφερω.Ξυπναω καθε μερα λεγοντας στον εαυτο μου να κανει και σημερα υπομονη,αλλα γινεται ολο και πιο δυσκολο. Απο τοτε που χωρισα απο την τελευταια μου σχεση εχω γνωρισει αρκετους ανθρωπους. Μου ετυχαν πολυ ασχημες εμπειριες (κυριως στο σεξουαλικο κομματι πχ ανικανοτητα η διαφορα βιτσια που με τρομαξαν). Δεν καταφερα να βρω καποιον και το κακο ειναι οτι εχω αρχησει και φοβαμαι πως θα μεινω μονη μου. Το ξερω δεν ειμαι η πρωτη που τα γραφω αυτα ομως ηθελα καπου να τα πω.Δεν αντεχω αλλο.Νιωθω πληρως μονη και χωρις ελπιδα.Και οι συμβουλες των αλλων δε βοηθανε πια. Στον κυκλο μου ολοι ειναι ζευγαρια κ κανονιζουν τις διακοπες τους κι εγω θα περασω ακομα ενα καλοκαιρι μονη. Εχω δοκιμασει πολλα, ιντερνετ, γνωριμιες μεσω γνωστων και φιλων, εχω εξαντλησει τους τροπους καιρο τωρα.Κοντευει περιπου εναμιση χρονος που αποφασισα να κανω κ το τελευταιο που μου ελεγαν καποιοι, να μην κανω απολυτως τιποτα και να το αφησω στην τυχη του. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι εκει που εβγαινα ενα ραντεβου που και που εστω και αποτυχημενο,τωρα που δεν προσπαθω για γνωριμια με κανενα τροπο, δεν ερχεται κανεις απο το πουθενα παρολο που πολλοι αυτο υποστηριζουν. Να μην προσπαθησεις λεει κ θα σου ερθει απο το πουθενα.Η αληθεια ειναι αλλη δυστυχως. Οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος για μενα. Δεν εχω υψηλα στανταρ. Εναν αντρα αναλογης εμφανισης και ενδιαφεροντων ψαχνω και δυστυχως δε βρισκω. Εχει φυγει πολυς κοσμος εξωτερικο κ οι περισσοτεροι αξιολογοι που γνωριζω ειτε εχουν σχεση ειτε δεν ενδιαφερονται για μενα. Οσοι ετυχαν να ενδιαφερθουν ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα που βγηκαν στη φορα αργα η γρηγορα κ με εκαναν να απογοητευτω ακομα χειροτερα.Και ξαναλεω μεχρι πριν εναμιση χρονο ειχα δοκιμασει παρα πολλους τροπους να βρω καποιον ισως κ γιαυτο απογοητευτηκα κ τοσο. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα. Δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχω κι αλλα προβληματα στη ζωη μου. Εχω οπως καθε ανθρωπος διαφορα προβληματα αλλα νιωθω πως αν ειχα εναν συντροφο θα ηταν ολα καλυτερα. Ειναι η φυση του ανθρωπου να ειναι μονος? Δε νομιζω. Κι ομως εδω και πολυ καιρο παρακαλω να παψει να με νοιαζει, να παψω να κλαιω κρυφα οταν βλεπω ζευγαρακια πιασμενα χερι χερι, να παψω να θελω να εχω καποιον και να νιωσω καλα με οτι εχω...αλλα δυστυχως εχω κανει το λαθος να εξαρτω την ευτυχια μου απο τους ανθρωπους.Θα μπορουσε να ειναι και χειροτερα βεβαια να εξαρτω την ευτυχια μου απο υλικα αγαθα...Δεν ξερω τι θελω να δω στις απαντησεις σας ουτε και πιστευω πως θα ληθει το προβλημα μου.Κυριως γιατι βλεπω οτι ειναι ενα προβλημα που εχουν πολλες κοπελες. Ξερω και κοπελες που ειναι μονες πιο πολλα χρονια κι απο μενα.Δε μπορω να ξερω βεβαια τι κανουν λαθος, και να πω την αληθεια δεν ξερω τι κανω λαθος ουτε εγω.Δε θεωρω οτι κανω καποιο λαθος πιστευω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα και αξιζω να εχω μια καλη σχεση αλλα δυστυχως εγιναν ολα τοσο δυσκολα...Απογοητευση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αυτό το θα σου ρθει από το πουθενά το θεωρώ μπούρδα....απλά μπορεί να στο λένε για να μην το κυνηγάς πολύ έντονα....
Γενικά γνωρίζεις νέους ανθρώπους στη ζωή σου?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οσο περνανε τα χρονια ειναι δυσκολο να γνωριζεις νεα ατομα. Προσπαθησα ομως πολυ εντονα να ανοιξω κυκλους και γνωριμιες μεχρι το 2014.Η τελευταια αποτυχια σε γνωριμια που μου ετυχε ηταν το Δεκεμβριο του 14 και απο τοτε ειπα οτι ασε θα κανω αυτο που μου λενε, θα περιμενω να ερθει απο το πουθενα (και ας το θεωρω κι εγω μπουρδα)....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Και πόσο χρονών είσαι περίπου?

----------


## deleted-member181016

33 χρονων ειμαι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τι να πω...για αρχή καλησπέρα. Εγώ σήμερα είδα καμιά 10ρια βίντεο με γάτες και πριν λίγο έφαγα ένα πακέτο μπισκότα. Μόνη μου. Σε κάτω από ένα μισαωρο. Λολ. Κάποιος ας με ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ :P 
Φυσικα κάνω πλάκα, θα έρθω στα ίσα μου μόνη μου και θα επανελθω στο πρόγραμμα μου πάλι, με πιάνουν κάτι άκυρα επισοδεια μουχλιασης για πολύ λίγο μέχρι να μαζεψω ξανά την ενέργεια να μπω σε πρόγραμμα.
(Έχω μία διατροφή ψιλοπαρατημενη)...Ενα έχω να πω παντως...μπακουρίνες του κόσμου ενωθείτε! Λολ.

Είμαι που λες μόνη ενα χρονο περιπου. Αύριο για την ακριβεια είναι η επέτειος ενός έτους από το γάμο που παραλίγο να κάνω και γλιτωσα απο αυτο το λάθος τελευταία στιγμή. Ωπ...σήμερα είναι.....άλλαξε ή ημερομηνία όσο έγραφα :P Μαστα...ένας χρόνος περασε ακριβώς...Τεσπα.
Το θέμα είναι πως ειμαι καλα και σκοπεύω να ξεπεράσω το δικό σου ρεκόρ...χαλαρα. Και έξι και εφτά και οχτώ χρόνια και για πάντα. Δε ξέρω πως θα μου τα φέρει η ζωη, μπορεί αύριο να βγω στο περίπτερο και να μου πεσει ο άνθρωπος μου στο κεφάλι που λέει ο λόγος, it's raining men φάση, αλλα δεν καίγομαι να μην είμαι μόνη. Ναι είναι μαλακια ή μοναξιά. Ναι είμαστε κοινωνικά οντα, ναι έχει μεγάλη γλυκα να έχεις έναν άνθρωπο να μοιραστεις την αγκαλιά σου, όμορφες στιγμές, την κούραση σου, τη τρέλα σου όλα αυτά. Αλλά επειδή όπως λες ο κόσμος είναι περίεργος και ο καθένας βαραει τα ψυχολογικά του και τις ανασφάλειες του και τις παραξενιες του και επειδή όπως λες πάλι η ίδια καλο είναι να μην εξαρτασαι απο κανέναν και τίποτα το βλέπω ως καλό, ως ευκαιρία να βρω τον εαυτό μου και να είμαι όσο πιο καλά μπορώ μόνη μου. Δηλαδή δε κατάλαβα τι το τραγικό εχει να είναι κανείς μόνος;; Βλέπω πολλά μέλη να τρελαίνονται για αυτό...αλλά και τι έγινε; Ή μοναξιά και το κενό και ή δυστυχία που νιώθουμε είναι πράγματα που μπορεί κάποιος να νιώθει και σε σχέση. Όταν βλέπω ενα χαρούμενο ζευγάρι που θαυμαζω δεν σκέφτομαι πως είναι ευτυχισμένοι επειδή είναι ζευγάρι. Σκέφτομαι πως είναι ένα χαρούμενο ζευγάρι επειδή και ως ατομικότητες μόνοι τους είναι πλήρεις χαρούμενοι άνθρωποι, ευχαριστημένοι τελοσπαντων με τη ζωή τους. Ή σχέση απλά εντείνει και πολλαπλασιάζει τη χαρά, δε τη δημιουργεί από το τίποτα. Το να πιστεύει κάποιος πως δεν μπορεί να είναι ευχαριστημένος από τη ζωή του χωρίς σχέση είναι εξίσου παραλογο με το να πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι ευχαριστημένος με τη ζωή του χωρίς το τελευταίο i phone...οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι κινητά όμως λολ. Και εγώ έχω τρομάξει λίγο όπως εσύ. Τι να σου πω μήπως το παίρνουμε υπερβολικά σοβαρά; Τι σκοτιζεσαι; 
Όταν σου είπαν πως θα έρθει από μόνο του προφανώς δεν εννοούσαν να κάθεσαι και να περιμένεις τον άντρα των ονείρων σου να σου χτυπήσει τη πόρτα...το φαντάζομαι πιο πολύ ότι να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις πράγματα για εσένα, να κοινωνικοποιεισαι όμως, να βγαίνεις, να είσαι ανοιχτή σε γνωριμίες αλλά να μην είναι η νούμερο ένα προτεραιοτητα σου. Που ψυχολογικά μέσα σου είναι. 
Κατά τα άλλα καλα τα λες όλα εκτός από ένα πράγμα...σίγουρα κάτι κάνεις λάθος, χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό ότι δεν αξιζεις μία καλη σχέση. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τι κάνεις λάθος...αν και εγώ είμαι της άποψης γάμα τα όλα, χεσ'το. Πάρε σαν δεδομένο το ότι θα είσαι μόνη για πάντα (το έχω πει και σε άλλον στο φορουμ). Ε τι θα έκανες αν είχες μια προφητική μπάλα ξέρω γω και εβλεπες εκεί ότι όντως θα είσαι μονη για παντα; Θα καθοσουν να πεθάνεις; Θα έκλαιγες συνέχεια; Μετά τι; 
Δεν πρέπει κάπως να γεμίσεις τη ζωή σου με νοημα και όμορφες εμπειρίες; Τι σε εμποδίζει;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τι να πω...για αρχή καλησπέρα. Εγώ σήμερα είδα καμιά 10ρια βίντεο με γάτες και πριν λίγο έφαγα ένα πακέτο μπισκότα. Μόνη μου. Σε κάτω από ένα μισαωρο. Λολ. Κάποιος ας με ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ :P 
> Φυσικα κάνω πλάκα, θα έρθω στα ίσα μου μόνη μου και θα επανελθω στο πρόγραμμα μου πάλι, με πιάνουν κάτι άκυρα επισοδεια μουχλιασης για πολύ λίγο μέχρι να μαζεψω ξανά την ενέργεια να μπω σε πρόγραμμα.
> (Έχω μία διατροφή ψιλοπαρατημενη)...Ενα έχω να πω παντως...μπακουρίνες του κόσμου ενωθείτε! Λολ.
> 
> Είμαι που λες μόνη ενα χρονο περιπου. Αύριο για την ακριβεια είναι η επέτειος ενός έτους από το γάμο που παραλίγο να κάνω και γλιτωσα απο αυτο το λάθος τελευταία στιγμή. Ωπ...σήμερα είναι.....άλλαξε ή ημερομηνία όσο έγραφα :P Μαστα...ένας χρόνος περασε ακριβώς...Τεσπα.
> Το θέμα είναι πως ειμαι καλα και σκοπεύω να ξεπεράσω το δικό σου ρεκόρ...χαλαρα. Και έξι και εφτά και οχτώ χρόνια και για πάντα. Δε ξέρω πως θα μου τα φέρει η ζωη, μπορεί αύριο να βγω στο περίπτερο και να μου πεσει ο άνθρωπος μου στο κεφάλι που λέει ο λόγος, it's raining men φάση, αλλα δεν καίγομαι να μην είμαι μόνη. Ναι είναι μαλακια ή μοναξιά. Ναι είμαστε κοινωνικά οντα, ναι έχει μεγάλη γλυκα να έχεις έναν άνθρωπο να μοιραστεις την αγκαλιά σου, όμορφες στιγμές, την κούραση σου, τη τρέλα σου όλα αυτά. Αλλά επειδή όπως λες ο κόσμος είναι περίεργος και ο καθένας βαραει τα ψυχολογικά του και τις ανασφάλειες του και τις παραξενιες του και επειδή όπως λες πάλι η ίδια καλο είναι να μην εξαρτασαι απο κανέναν και τίποτα το βλέπω ως καλό, ως ευκαιρία να βρω τον εαυτό μου και να είμαι όσο πιο καλά μπορώ μόνη μου. Δηλαδή δε κατάλαβα τι το τραγικό εχει να είναι κανείς μόνος;; Βλέπω πολλά μέλη να τρελαίνονται για αυτό...αλλά και τι έγινε; Ή μοναξιά και το κενό και ή δυστυχία που νιώθουμε είναι πράγματα που μπορεί κάποιος να νιώθει και σε σχέση. Όταν βλέπω ενα χαρούμενο ζευγάρι που θαυμαζω δεν σκέφτομαι πως είναι ευτυχισμένοι επειδή είναι ζευγάρι. Σκέφτομαι πως είναι ένα χαρούμενο ζευγάρι επειδή και ως ατομικότητες μόνοι τους είναι πλήρεις χαρούμενοι άνθρωποι, ευχαριστημένοι τελοσπαντων με τη ζωή τους. Ή σχέση απλά εντείνει και πολλαπλασιάζει τη χαρά, δε τη δημιουργεί από το τίποτα. Το να πιστεύει κάποιος πως δεν μπορεί να είναι ευχαριστημένος από τη ζωή του χωρίς σχέση είναι εξίσου παραλογο με το να πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι ευχαριστημένος με τη ζωή του χωρίς το τελευταίο i phone...οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι κινητά όμως λολ. Και εγώ έχω τρομάξει λίγο όπως εσύ. Τι να σου πω μήπως το παίρνουμε υπερβολικά σοβαρά; Τι σκοτιζεσαι; 
> Όταν σου είπαν πως θα έρθει από μόνο του προφανώς δεν εννοούσαν να κάθεσαι και να περιμένεις τον άντρα των ονείρων σου να σου χτυπήσει τη πόρτα...το φαντάζομαι πιο πολύ ότι να συνεχίσεις να κάνεις πράγματα για εσένα, να κοινωνικοποιεισαι όμως, να βγαίνεις, να είσαι ανοιχτή σε γνωριμίες αλλά να μην είναι η νούμερο ένα προτεραιοτητα σου. Που ψυχολογικά μέσα σου είναι. 
> Κατά τα άλλα καλα τα λες όλα εκτός από ένα πράγμα...σίγουρα κάτι κάνεις λάθος, χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό ότι δεν αξιζεις μία καλη σχέση. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τι κάνεις λάθος...αν και εγώ είμαι της άποψης γάμα τα όλα, χεσ'το. Πάρε σαν δεδομένο το ότι θα είσαι μόνη για πάντα (το έχω πει και σε άλλον στο φορουμ). Ε τι θα έκανες αν είχες μια προφητική μπάλα ξέρω γω και εβλεπες εκεί ότι όντως θα είσαι μονη για παντα; Θα καθοσουν να πεθάνεις; Θα έκλαιγες συνέχεια; Μετά τι; 
> Δεν πρέπει κάπως να γεμίσεις τη ζωή σου με νοημα και όμορφες εμπειρίες; Τι σε εμποδίζει;


Αντε ρε ναταλία άργησες ! :p

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αντε ρε ναταλία άργησες ! :p


Ε θέλει ώρα η επιμέλεια κειμένου τι νομιζεις έτοιμα τα έχω; Copy paste? :P

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αν μια προφητικη μπαλα οπως λες μου εδειχνε οτι θα μεινω μονη για παντα το να εκλαιγα συνεχεια θα ηταν απλα οτι κανω κ τωρα.Νομιζω οτι μπορει να τρελαινομουν δε ξερω.Υποφερω και εχω αναγκες οπως καθε ανθρωπος.Το μηνυμα σου μου εφερε δακρυα στα ματια γιατι βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο με κουραγιο παρολο που περασε φουρτουνα προσφατα. Το κουραγιο και το κεφι που ειχα κι εγω καποτε. Και μετα απο την πολλωστη αποτυχια το εχασα.Και το χαμογελο μου και ολα.Σου ευχομαι ειλικρινα να μην περασουν χρονια οπως λες και να εχεις συντομα καποιον.Σε κανενος την αδερφη, σε κανενος την κορη να μην τυχει να νιωθει οπως εγω. Ειμαι ενας νεος ανθρωπος με ονειρα και η ζωη τα εφερε ετσι που δε μπορω να τα πραγματοποιησω.Οσο και να προσπαθω να το δω πιο θετικα, οσο και να προσπαθω να σφιξω τα δοντια δεν αντεχω αλλο. Κανω πραγματα για μενα, οσο μπορω και οσο μου το επιτρεπει η δουλεια και τα οικονομικα μου.Στον κυκλο μου που το εχω συζητησει ολοι απορουν πως ειμαι τοσα χρονια μονη μου. Οι στενοτεροι μου φιλοι μου συζητησαν προσφατα οτι δε βλεπου τι λαθος κανω. Δεν ξερω αν το λενε απο ευγενεια αλλα ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι λαθος κανω και δε θελω να ψαξω λογους να αυτοτιμωρουμαι.Στην τελικη οσοι εχουν σχεση δεν ειναι αλαθητοι.Ειναι απλως τυχεροι ανθρωποι που βρηκαν τον ανθρωπο τους.Με εμποδιζουν πολλα πρακτικα πραγματα παντως.Το γεγονος οτι ολοι οι φιλοι μου εχουν παντρευτει η συζουν και ασφαλως δεν ειμαι πρωτη σκεψη τους στο να κανονισουν κατι.Ειναι μεγαλη πικρα που περασε κι αυτο το ΣΚ περιμενοντας μηπως με θυμηθει κανεις.Ολοι λενε απλα "θα κανονισουμε" "ναι θα σου στειλω" αλλα προτιμουν σιγουρα να ειναι με το συντροφο τους η την οικογενεια τους.Δεν κακιζω κανεναν.Δεν ειμαι 23 χρονων και μπακουρι.Ειχα υπαρξει 2 χρονια μπακουρι κ στη δεκαετια των 20 οταν ημουν.Δεν ειχα παθει καμια φρικη αντιθετως περνουσα τελεια, ουτε καν σκεπτομουν ποτε και αν θα κανω σχεση.Ανα πασα στιγμη ειχα φιλους παρεες εκανα οτι ηθελα αλλα προβληματα τοτε δεν ειχα...Τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο βαθυτατα μονη ειμαι και ειναι απολυτα φυσικο εφοσον περασαν τα χρονια και οι ζωες ολων προχωρησαν......Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Όχι ρε συυυυ όχι ρε συ...τι να δακρύσεις...βασικά οκ αν σου βγαίνει καλα κάνεις. Αλλά μην το βλέπεις έτσι...έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες εκτός από ένα πράγμα. Γιατί να κλαις συνέχεια; Ε μήπως αυτό είναι το λάθος σου; Μήπως αποπνεεις αυτή την ανάγκη για σχέση σωνει και καλά έντονα και αυτό τρομάζει τον άλλον; Εσύ τι θα ήθελες να σε θέλει ο άλλος επειδή θέλει την phalaenopsis ή επειδή θέλει μία γυναίκα επειδή όλοι οι φίλοι του έχουν μία και επειδή έχει ανάγκες σαν άνθρωπος; Θα μαντεψω το πρώτο το προτιμάς έτσι δεν είναι; Ε ίσως αυτό είναι το λάθος...φαίνεται ίσως ότι εστιαζεις στο κομμάτι "σχέση" και οχι στον άνθρωπο που έχεις μπροστά σου. Πως θα πάψει να φαίνεται...; Αν πάψει πραγματικα να σε καίει αυτό το πράγμα ντε...για αυτό λένε ότι έρχεται μόνο του όταν πάψει να σε νοιάζει πιστεύω. Είσαι πιο χαλαρός/η και δεν αισθάνεσαι την πίεση να "πετύχεις" κάτι, θες απλά να γνωρισεις τον άλλον, τον οποιονδήποτε άλλον (θα υποθέσουμε ότι δεν ζεις σε καμια σπηλιά)...νομίζω έτσι το εννοούν το "θα έρθει από μόνο του". Για αυτό σου ειπα να φανταστείς ότι ξέρεις στα σίγουρα πως θα είσαι για πάντα μόνη...γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση αναγκάζεσαι να αλλαξεις προτεραιότητες. Όχι αν το σκεφτείς λογικά και όχι μέσα απο το πρίσμα της αυτολυπησης που το βλέπεις τώρα δεν θα τρελαινοσουν. Θα προσαρμοζοσουν και θα αναγκαζοσουν να βρεις άλλους τροπους να γεμίσεις τη ζωή σου, θα γνωριζες καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου και θα τον αγαπουσες. 
Τεσπα δεν σε κουραζω άλλο...θα πω μόνο ότι ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για τίποτα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Aν ειναι αυτο που λες που δεν ειμαι απολυτη απλα νομιζω πως δεν ειναι...αλλα οκ αν ειναι αυτο που λες ειναι καπως δυσκολο να το διορθωσει κανεις μετα απο τοσα χρονια...Τις προαλλες μου πε μια φιλη μου χαρακτηριστικα "Ρε γμτ ξερεις τι δε το καταλαβαινω. Δε βλεπω τι λαθος κανεις, επικοινωνιακη εισαι με χιουμορ εισαι, ασχημη δεν εισαι δε μπορω να καταλαβω.Απλα προσπαθησε να μη το σκεφτεσαι για να μη στεναχωριεσαι"...Η μοναξια μου ειναι απο ανθρωπους γενικα τελευταια...Πανε τα χρονια της παρεας.Οκ πες δεν εχω σχεση.Δε μαρεσει να περιμενω ποτε μπορουν οι υπολοιποι για να παω εστω μια βολτα για καφε.Πρωτη φορα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να εχει πιασει τετοιο πατο. Δεν ειναι οτι δε γνωριζω ατομα εστω κ για φιλους αλλα ειμαστε 30αριδες θα επιμεινω σε αυτο.Επισης υπαρχουν οικονομικα προβληματα σε πολυ κοσμο...Δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις παρεα οποτε θες εστω κ τη φιλικη παρεα. Μεγαλωνουμε...αυτο ειναι κ τιποτε αλλο. Οσο για τροπους να γεμισω τη ζωη μου, ειναι αρκετα γεματη απο ασχολιες και δραστηριοτητες.Το τελος της μερας ειναι που με πληγωνει.Το να γυριζω σε αυτο το αδειο σπιτι.Το να κοιμαμαι σε ενα αδειο κρεβατι χωρις αγκαλια (τοτε με πιανει το κλαμα).Ολη μερα ξεχνιεμαι ακριβως λογω δουλειας η αλλων δραστηριοτητων. Δε θελω να γυριζω αλλο σπιτι μου αυτο δε θελω...Η μοναξια ειναι το σπιτι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Να πω ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο πάλι..δίκιο έχεις. Δεν είσαι σίγουρα η μονη στα 30 που αισθάνεται τετοια μοναξιά, 100% υπάρχει κόσμος σε αυτή τη θεση στην ίδια ηλικία αλλά ναι, είναι δύσκολο να ανοίξεις τον κύκλο σου. Επίσης απο ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεσαι καχύποπτος, τύπου αυτός τι έχει και είναι σε τέτοια φάση τόσο μόνος/η σε αυτή την ηλικια; Ακομα και αν ο ίδιος/η ίδια είναι στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση. Μήπως είναι θέμα στάνταρ; Με συγχωρείς αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη αλλά τι είδους σοβαρά προβλήματα ειχαν ας πούμε κάποιοι αντρες που γνωρισες; Άμα θες πες μου. Από γνωστούς γνωστών προσπαθησες ποτέ; Τι είχαν; Ή μοναξιά ή αλήθεια είναι το βράδυ χτυπάει πιο άσχημα ή μαλακισμενη. Εγώ χωρίς φόβο και πάθος θα σου πω οτι κάνω αγκαλιτσες το μαξιλάρι μου. Λολ. Το ξέρω μαλακιτσες λεω, απλα για να μην μας παίρνει τελείως από κάτω...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Δεν ειμαι δυστυχως.Μπορει στον κυκλο μου ολοι να ειναι σε σχεση η γαμο αλλα παρολαυτα απο συζητησεις και απο διαφορους γνωστους που πετυχαινω ακουω απο παντου για κοπελες μονες που δε βρισκουν συντροφο. Σαφως υπαρχει και η καχυποψια.Το προβλημα μου αυτο ομως δε το λεω παντου.Το ξερουν μονο στενοι φιλοι και ενα δυο συγγενεις. Δεν ειναι δηλαδη κατι που θα το διατυμπανισω ακριβως γιατι δε θελω να δειχνω απελπισμενη.Δινω μεγαλη βαρυτητα στο θεμα ποιος θα ειναι μαζι μου. Δεν εχω ερωτευτει ποτε τους αντικειμενικα ωραιους.Σιγουρα δε θα εκανα κατι με καποιον αν δεν με τραβουσε λιγο η εμφανιση του αλλα ποτε δεν εψαξα ψηλους και γυμνασμενους. Τα στανταρ μου ειναι τα κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και ειμαι αρκετα εγκεφαλικη σαν ατομο.Εχει τυχει να ερωτευτω ατομο μονο κ μονο για το μυαλο του αρκετες φορες. Τα προβληματα των ανδρων που γνωρισα ηταν ειτε ανικανοτητα, ειτε διαφορα βιτσια που με φρικαραν.Επισης γνωρισα και ελαχιστους αξιολογους ομως δεν με ηθελαν γιατι πιστευω ειχαν υψηλοτερα στανταρ οσον αφορα την εμφανιση.Δεν ειμαι ουτε κουκλαρα και κορμαρα ουτε ασχημη.Ειμαι ενα καθημερινο κοριτσι και δεν πιστευω οτι φταιει η εμφανιση μου παρολο που πολλες φορες εφαγα χυλοπιτα γιαυτην. Εχω προσπαθησει καθε τροπο.Φιλους φιλων,ταξιδια μονη, ιντερνετ, speed dating, αλλαγες περιβαλλοντος (αυτες ηρθαν μονες τους, εχω αλλαξει πολλες φορες δουλεια και κυκλους γνωριμιων λογω δουλειας σπουδων κλπ). Γενικως αυτα τα τελευταια 6 χρονια παρολο που θα μπορουσα να ειχα κανει σχεση γιατι και πολλα ατομα γνωρισα και πολλες αλλαγες ηρθαν ουτως η αλλως , δε γινεται απολυτως τιποτα.Απλα τρωω τα μουτρα μου.Για το ιντερνετ ειδικα δε θα μιλησω.Βγηκα πρωτο ραντεβου και 9 στις 10 φορες ετρεχα να φυγω απο το τι μου ετυχε...Οποια εχει ψαξει οπως εγω θα ξερει τι λεω.Δεν υπαρχει κατι εκει εξω δυστυχως...δυσκολο να ειναι ελευθερος και να υπαρχει. Καλα τα λες παντως κ σε ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πφφφ κι εγώ εγκεφαλική είμαι για αυτό σου λέω θα είμαι μόνη λολ. Είναι πιο ψηλό στάνταρ αυτό από το "εχει μία καλη εμφάνιση και είναι οκ σαν άτομο,νταξ", αυτό είναι κατι κοινό. Μου έχει τύχει να γνωρίσω τέτοιον άνθρωπο και όταν μιλούσαμε εκοβα φλέβα από τη πλήξη/με ξενερωνε το μυαλό του. Δεν είχε τίποτα κακο αλλά ήταν meh... Αυτο που ψαχνεις όμως μετράει πολύ στους άντρες. Αν ήσουν άντρας θα ήταν σαν να ψαχνεις κάνα μοντέλο. Τι νομίζεις είσαι η μόνη εγκεφαλική γυναίκα; Καλό είναι που έχεις αυτό το κριτήριο και πάρα πολύ καλά κάνεις, μην τα ρίχνεις, αλλά εξηγεί γιατί τα βρίσκεις ζορικα. Υπάρχει σοβαρός ανταγωνισμός εκεί που στοχεύεις. Να μαντεψω...όλες οι μόνες γυναίκες που ξέρεις παρόμοια κριτήρια δεν έχουν;

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι ακριβως οπως τα λες...Δυστυχως αυτα σκεφτομαι καθε μερα πια και απελπιζομαι.Το μονο που παρακαλαω οπως ειπα κ πριν ειναι να παψω να θελω συντροφο, να γινει ενα θαυμα και να μη με νοιαζει.Μονο ενα θαυμα βεβαια θα το καταφερει αυτο...

----------


## kerasi

Καλησπέρα. Γενικά θα λεγες οτι είσαι εξωστρεφής ή εσωστρεφής χαρακτήρας; Πώς βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου να λειτουργεί στο κοινωνικό επίπεδο;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Μπορεί να πω μαλακια αλλά πιστεύω δεν έχεις απ-ελπιστει τελείως ακόμα. Αν ήταν έτσι θα ησουν πιο ήρεμη. Κάποια στιγμή πιστεύω ο κόμπος φτάνει στο χτένι και αρχίζει και ξεθωριάζει αυτή η λαχταρα, νομίζω είναι φυσιολογικό κομμάτι του πακετου της μοναξιάς αυτό και σε λυτρωνει. Δε χρειάζεται κάνα θαύμα. Σου εύχομαι να γίνει σύντομα...οχι μόνο για να μη σε βασανίζει αλλά για να γίνει ίσως αυτό το μυθικο "εκεί που δεν το περιμενεις" :)

----------


## deleted-member181016

Eιμαι πολυ εξωστρεφες ατομο. 
Ισως να μην εχω απελπιστει εντελως.Πιστευω δηλαδη οτι εχω να πιασω κι αλλο πατο αν συνεχιστει αυτο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Eιμαι πολυ εξωστρεφες ατομο και πολυ αγαπητη στον κυκλο της δουλειας μου ειδικα.Για ολους ειμαι το καλο παιδι που τους κανει να γελανε και περνουν καλα μαζι του...αλλα στο τελος της μερας δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μενω τοσο μονη μου...Πως περασαν 6 χρονια επισης ακομα να καταλαβω...Αν μου το ελεγες αυτο το 2010 οτι θα συνεβαινε θα ελεγα "αποκλειεται".
Ισως ναι, να μην εχω απελπιστει εντελως.Πιστευω δηλαδη οτι εχω να πιασω κι αλλο πατο αν συνεχιστει αυτο.

----------


## kerasi

Τα παιδιά που γνώρισες και δεν προχώρησε απο που τα γνώρισες;

----------


## deleted-member181016

Δεν υπηρξε καποια στανταρ πηγη γνωριμιων γιατι οπως ειπα δοκιμασα τα παντα. Συνηθως οι χειροτεροι ηταν απο νετ η speed dating, οι αξιολογοι ηταν απο παρεες η εργασιακο περιβαλλον αλλα δε με ηθελαν η ειχαν σχεση κ φυσικα οταν το ανακαλυπτα δεν ασχολιομουν αλλο.

----------


## kerasi

Ναι, κατάλαβα. Δεν ξέρω, νομίζω οτι μετα τα 30 τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν γενικά οσον αφορά τις γνωριμίες. Ας πουμε στα φοιτητικά χρόνια είναι πιο εύκολο πιστεύω. Να σε ρωτήσω κατι αλλο, σ αυτούς που δεν μπορούσαν σεξουαλικά, τους έδωσες αλλες ευκαιρίες; Γιατι πολλές φορές τυχαίνει στην αρχή σε πολλούς.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ειναι αστειο που το ρωτας γιατι εγω προσπαθησα κ εστειλα μηνυματα κ αυτος απο ντροπη εξαφανιστηκε. Επισης αλλοι δυο δε γινοταν με τιποτα. Μου εχει τυχει το συγκεκριμενο 3 φορες συνολικα οι δυο ηταν αυτα τα 6 χρονια. Δεν περιμενω τιποτα καλο, ειχα τρομερες ατυχιες κ βλεπω με λυπη οτι η πληθωρα των ανδρων δε θα με ενδιεφερε κυριως λογω χαρακτηρα . Αν βαλω κ το σεξουαλικο παραγοντα η φαση δεν εχει σωτηρια. Να πω οτι ισως εχουν σπασει κ τα νευρα μου επειδη εχω δυο χρονια να κανω σεξ κ δεν ηταν καν καλο.Φυσικο στα 30φευγα να λαλουν οι ορμονες της γυναικας να κλαιει κ να χτυπιεται οταν μαλιστα δεν ειναι ο τυπος που θα εχει καβατζες fuckbuddies, παντρεμενους και τοσο ελευθερα ηθη οπως βλεπω οτι θελουν τις γυναικες οι αντρες τουλαχιστον στο ιντερνετ.....

----------


## kerasi

Για το διαδίκτυο μπορεί να δοκίμασες μεσα απο σελίδες τύπου τίντερ, που εκει υπονοείται οτι γενικά μιλάμε για αμιγώς free καταστάσεις. Εγω έχω κάνει σχέση απ το διαδίκτυο με μια κοπέλα πολυ ωραία και καλός χαρακτήρας, οπότε μη το απορρίπτεις, αλλα σίγουρα θέλει προσοχή και είναι και τύχη. Ισως να δοκίμαζες σε σελίδες οχι γνωριμιών αλλα για κάποιο θέμα που σ ενδιαφερει και ασχολείσαι.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα....κ σελιδες διαφορες και το τιντερ. Η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει τελευταια καθε περσυ κ καλυτερα που λεμε. Βασικα δεν εχω κουραγιο για αλλη χαλια γνωριμια, απο την αλλη θελω τοσο πολυ να ξεκουραστω απο ολο αυτο. Ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενη ψυχολογικα.

----------


## kerasi

Tωρα τι να σου πω; οτι έχεις άδικο; μ αυτα που πέρασες με τα κελεπούρια που γνώρισες και πολυ καλά είσαι ακόμα...:-P

----------


## deleted-member181016

Απορω με μενα που ακομα θελω συντροφο....ισως γιατι δυο φορες που ειχα μεγαλες σχεσεις ηταν ομορφα περασα καλα κ δε χωρισαμε ασχημα αλλα επειδη χωρισαν οι δρομοι μας λογω συνθηκων....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Λογικοτατα ειναι αυτα που νιωθεις,δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος που δε θελει συντροφο οπως ειπες.
Και οι φιλοι απο μια ηλικια και μετα παντρευονται και αυτοι και ασχολουνται κυριως με το ταιρι τους και με τη δουλεια τους.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι εσεις επειδη ξερετε πολλα σημαντικα πραγματα απο οσα μου συνεβησαν συμφωνειτε μαζι μου....ενω συνηθως ακουω απαντησεις που θελω να τσιριζω αλλα κρατιεμαι οπως πχ θα σου ερθει εκει που δε θα το περιμενεις.....κ αλλα τετοια κλισε. Προφανως αν ελεγα παντου τι στραβα ετυχαν (και ειναι και αλλα πολλα δυστυχως) μπορει κ να μη ακουγα αλλες βλακειες.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω φιλες που ειναι μονες κ ειναι 40+..μπακουρια ενωθειτε ναι! περνανε υπεροχα...δεν ξερω πως το κανουν κ δεν θα σου πω εγω καποια μαγικη συνταγη..αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι ξενοιαστες..πανε παντου.διακοπες με φιλους παρεες κλπ//εχουν χομπυ κ δραστηριοτητες..
δυστυχως η ζωη δεν τα φερνει παντα οπως τα θελουμε..κ γω ειμαι σε σχεση πολλα χρονια κ τελικα ποτε κ με τιποτα δεν ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι..
παντα κατι θα σου λειπει..
ανθρωπος ...απαιτητικος κ ανυπομονος..κ γω ετσι.
παλια ημουν μονη 6 χρονια..περασα ζαχαρη,εβγαινα,τα σπαγα, γνωριζα απειρο κοσμο καθε βραδι ημουν κ με αλλον..φιλακια φλερτακια αλλα σε σχεση δεν ηθελα να μπω..
ειχα δραστηριοτητες , χομπυ κλπ..δεν μου ηταν να βρω γκομενο, αυτοσκοπος..μεχρι που ενα ωραιο βραδι..βλεπω στο μερος που συχναζα δυο ματακια...μου ρθε ντουγρουντζας!
μου κανε το ΚΛΙΚ..ελιωσα πεθανα! εκαναν τα ματια μου δολλαρια..ημουν ετοιμη να του δωσω τα παντα γι αυτο ηρθε το πουλακι μου..
κ τελικα ηρθε εκεινο το βραδι κ ειμαστε ακομα μαζι..

συμπερασμα...θα ερθει οτι εσυ το θελησεις πραγματικα κ οχι κλαιγοντας απανω σε σταχτες..
θα ερθει οταν εσυ θα χαλαρωσεις κ δεν θα το κυνηγας κ το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια..
θα ερθει οτι σταματησεις να εισαι μιζερη κ χαμογελας κ νιωσεις δυναμη..
απλα θα ερθει...
κανε εδνοσκοπηση κ φτιαξε το μεσα σου να σε βρει ετοιμη..
δεν ειναι οι ανθρωποι πατεριτσες για να ακουμπαμε..
οι ανθρωποι θελυον προσφορα..εχεις να δωσεις?κ αν ναι τι εχεις να δωσεις?
μη σκεφτεσαι μονο το οτι θελεις συντροφο γιατι πολυ απλα θελεις να σου δωσει συντροφια..
οταν εσυ νιωσεις οτι εχουν γεμισει τα χερια σου κ θελεις καπου να αρχισεις να δινεις τοτε μονο θα ερθει..
κ δυστυχως για να δωσεις, πρεπει να εχεις...εχεις???

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ειναι λογικο να τα λες αυτα τα εχω ξανακουσει αλλα εχω πολλα να δωσω κ δε τα θελει κανεις. Λες οτι περνουσες καλα κ καθε βραδυ ησουν κ με αλλον. Δεν εχουν ολες οι κοπελες ιδια επιτυχια στο αλλο φυλο κ προπαντων δεν εχοην ολες οι κοπελες τη διαθεση να ζησουν με εντονη ερωτικη ζωη. Δε το κακιζω απλα δεν ειμαι ετσι.Δε θελω να αλλαζω συνεχως συντροφους θελω τον ανθρωπο μου. Οχι γιατι ψαχνω πατεριτσα. Αν εψαχνα πατεριτσα θα ειχα κανει σχεση ηδη μου δωθηκε ευκαιρια οχι μονο μια φορα. Αλλα δε θελω να εχω τον αλλον απλα για στηριγμα ενω δε νιωθω ερωτα. Αν ημουν σαν αυτες που λες δε θα ειχα μπει εδω να λεω ειμαι 6 χρονια μονη.Θα ειχα ηδη βολευτει με καποιον απο ολους αυτους που γνωρισα τα τελευταια χρονια κ θα ειχα κ εγω μια σχεση αναγκης σαν τις τοσες που βλεπουμε. Ακριβως επειδη δεν ψαχνω σχεση δεκανικι ειμαι εδω.Ειμαι πανετοιμη εδω κ πολυ καιρο να δωσω τα παντα γιατι ανεκαθεν ετσι ημουν. Δοτικος ανθρωπος που ποτε δε ζητησα παροχες λεφτα κ αλλα επιφανειακα πραγματα απο σχεση μου.Ενδοσκοπηση κανω 6 χρονια τωρα ποση ακομα. Περασα παρα πολλα σταδια κ τωρα ειμαι εδω. Πιστευω σε μενα πιστευω πως αξιζω κ απλα βλεπω οτι κανεις που θα με ενδιεφερε εμενα δεν εχει αμοιβαια αισθηματα.Δε μπορω να αποδειξω πως δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας ουτε μπορω να αποδειξω το ποσα πολλα εχω να δοσω σαν ατομο...ενα περιμενω ομως να πιστευετε τα λεγομενα μου. Δεν με ξερει κανεις σας δεν εχω λογο να πω ανακριβιες. Κατι τελευταιο. Οσοι ανθρωποι ειναι μονοι αντεχουν τη μοναξια γιατι ξερουν τι θελουν κ δε συμβιβαζονται.Οσοι βρισκουν τη μια σχεση μετα την αλλη κανουν πιθανοτατα αυτα που λες περι πατεριτσας.

----------


## nick190813

δειχεις δοτικη η απομακρη πιστευεις γτ αυτο παιζει μεγαλο ρολο..?
εγω οταν πλησιασω μια κοπελα αμα την δω ξυνη πριν μιλησω π μπορει και να μην ειναι δεν πλησιαζω....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Aπομακρη σε καμια περιπτωση.Ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικη και ανοιχτο βιβλιο θα ελεγα. Εχω χιουμορ ειμαι δυναμικη (ισως αυτο ειναι το κακο κατα πολλους η δυναμικοτητα).Επισης εμενα δε με πλησιαζουν ευκολα αντρες γιατι δεν εχω καποια καταπληκτικη εμφανιση. Συνηθως περναω απαρατηρητη. Δε λεω οτι ειμαι ασχημη απλα για να εχω καταφυγει σε μεθοδους οπως net και speed dating καταλαβαινεις οτι δε γυριζουν κ κεφαλια οταν περναω στο δρομο.

Σε γυναικοπαρεες πχ επειδη ειμαι η πιο εξωστρεφης και κανω πολυ χιουμορ, οι αντρες πλησιαζουν μεσω εμου και μετα την πεφτουν στις πιο ομορφες φιλες μου που ενδεχομενως θα ειναι στην παρεα.Δε το λεω με πικρια ουτε με ζηλια απλα εχει συμβει παρα πολλες φορες κ θελω δε θελω το προσεχω.Δεν πιστευω οτι ειμαι μονη λογω εμφανισης αλλα σιγουρα εχει παιξει κ η εμφανιση ενα ρολο ως ενα σημειο.

----------


## nick190813

> Aπομακρη σε καμια περιπτωση.Ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικη και ανοιχτο βιβλιο θα ελεγα. Εχω χιουμορ ειμαι δυναμικη (ισως αυτο ειναι το κακο κατα πολλους η δυναμικοτητα).Επισης εμενα δε με πλησιαζουν ευκολα αντρες γιατι δεν εχω καποια καταπληκτικη εμφανιση. Συνηθως περναω απαρατηρητη. Δε λεω οτι ειμαι ασχημη απλα για να εχω καταφυγει σε μεθοδους οπως net και speed dating καταλαβαινεις οτι δε γυριζουν κ κεφαλια οταν περναω στο δρομο.


την τελευται 6 π λες...εχεις μ αντρες απλα δεν σ αρεσαν η ειχαν κουσουρια?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν κουσουρια. Ετυχε ενα παιδι που με ηθελε αρκετα αλλα δε μπορουσαμε να κανουμε ουτε μια συζητηση.Υπηρχε μεγαλη διαφορα σε επιπεδο μορφωσης, ενδιαφεροντων και τροπου ζωης. Προσπαθησα ενα διαστημα μικρο, αλλα δεν ηθελα να τον ταλαιπωρω.Εξου και λεω οτι δεν θελω σχεση δεκανικι.Θα μπορουσα να ειμαι με αυτον , να υποκριθω οτι ταιριαζουμε και δε με ενοχλει που δεν εχουμε τπτ κοινο, μονο κ μονο επειδη θα εκανε πολλα για μενα και το σεξ ηταν καλο.Ε δε μπορω να κανω σχεση ετσι, δυστυχως... Και να σημειωσω εδω οτι ηταν και αρκετα εμφανισιμο παιδι απο τους πιο εμφανισιμους που εχουν ασχοληθει με μενα.

----------


## nick190813

> Οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν κουσουρια. Ετυχε ενα παιδι που με ηθελε αρκετα αλλα δε μπορουσαμε να κανουμε ουτε μια συζητηση.Υπηρχε μεγαλη διαφορα σε επιπεδο μορφωσης, ενδιαφεροντων και τροπου ζωης. Προσπαθησα ενα διαστημα μικρο, αλλα δεν ηθελα να τον ταλαιπωρω.Εξου και λεω οτι δεν θελω σχεση δεκανικι.Θα μπορουσα να ειμαι με αυτον , να υποκριθω οτι ταιριαζουμε και δε με ενοχλει που δεν εχουμε τπτ κοινο, μονο κ μονο επειδη θα εκανε πολλα για μενα και το σεξ ηταν καλο.Ε δε μπορω να κανω σχεση ετσι, δυστυχως... Και να σημειωσω εδω οτι ηταν και αρκετα εμφανισιμο παιδι απο τους πιο εμφανισιμους που εχουν ασχοληθει με μενα.


πιστευεις πως εισαι αρκετα δυσκολη στην επιλογη συντροφου η οχι?
αυτο το παιδι π λες βγηκες αρκετες φορες για να δεις οτι δεν ταιριαζεται η με την μια τον απεριψες?
επισης απο εμφανιση απο το 1 εως το 10 πως εισαι πιστευεις?εισαι παχια?θηλυκοτητα βγαζεις?
τωρα βγαινεις καθολου συναναστρεφεσαι συχνα με αντρες?αμα σ αρεσει καποιος του το δειχνεις μ καποιο τροπο?
σορυ για τις ερωτησεις αλλα πρεπει να ξερω κατι παραπανω..

----------


## deleted-member181016

Προσπαθησα να κανουμε σχεση για δυο μηνες. Και οταν ειδα οτι εχει κολλησει και βλεπει μελλον τον απομακρυνα.Και καλα εκανα γιατι το παιδι αυτο τωρα εχει φτιαξει τη ζωη του με μια υπεροχη κοπελα που οντως ταιριαζουνε και κανανε και παιδι. Και χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτον και για την επιλογη μου (εχουμε μεινει φιλοι). Δυσκολη δεν ξερω αν ειμαι.Για μενα ο συντροφος πρεπει να εχει 3 βασικα πραγματα (οχι κατι παραπανω ). Πρωτον να εχουμε σεξουαλικη χημεια, δευτερον να εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και τριτον να εχει αναλογη εμφανιση με μενα. (η σειρα ειναι τυχαια δε ξεχωριζω καποιο απο τα 3 ως πιο σημαντικο). Θυληκοτητα βγαζω,εχω ωραιο προσωπο, ειμαι ψηλη αλλα εχω λιγα κιλα παραπανω.Ομως το σωμα μου ειναι αρκετα συμμετρικο και δε φαινεται ασχημο. Δε με λες αδυνατη ουτε παχια.Με λες με καμπυλες και κανονικη.Την περιγραφη την κανω με καθε ειλικρινια.Απλα σα συνολο θεωρω οτι δε με λες ασχημη αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειμαι σαν τις κοπελες που καθε βραδυ βρισκουν κ αλλον στα μπαρ επειδη ειναι καταπληκτικα ομορφες κ τις προσεγγιζουν. Τα τελευταια χρονια οποτε μαρεσε καποιος το εδειξα γιαυτο και λεω οτι εφαγα χυλοπιτες. Γιατι υπηρξαν 3-4 φορες που γνωρισα ατομα και εφαγα τα μουτρα μου απο την απορριψη. Καλα κανεις κ ρωτας δεν εχω θεμα να απαντησω.

----------


## nick190813

> Προσπαθησα να κανουμε σχεση για δυο μηνες. Και οταν ειδα οτι εχει κολλησει και βλεπει μελλον τον απομακρυνα.Και καλα εκανα γιατι το παιδι αυτο τωρα εχει φτιαξει τη ζωη του με μια υπεροχη κοπελα που οντως ταιριαζουνε και κανανε και παιδι. Και χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτον και για την επιλογη μου (εχουμε μεινει φιλοι). Δυσκολη δεν ξερω αν ειμαι.Για μενα ο συντροφος πρεπει να εχει 3 βασικα πραγματα (οχι κατι παραπανω ). Πρωτον να εχουμε σεξουαλικη χημεια, δευτερον να εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα και τριτον να εχει αναλογη εμφανιση με μενα. (η σειρα ειναι τυχαια δε ξεχωριζω καποιο απο τα 3 ως πιο σημαντικο). Θυληκοτητα βγαζω,εχω ωραιο προσωπο, ειμαι ψηλη αλλα εχω λιγα κιλα παραπανω.Ομως το σωμα μου ειναι αρκετα συμμετρικο και δε φαινεται ασχημο. Δε με λες αδυνατη ουτε παχια.Με λες με καμπυλες και κανονικη.Την περιγραφη την κανω με καθε ειλικρινια.Απλα σα συνολο θεωρω οτι δε με λες ασχημη αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειμαι σαν τις κοπελες που καθε βραδυ βρισκουν κ αλλον στα μπαρ επειδη ειναι καταπληκτικα ομορφες κ τις προσεγγιζουν. Τα τελευταια χρονια οποτε μαρεσε καποιος το εδειξα γιαυτο και λεω οτι εφαγα χυλοπιτες. Γιατι υπηρξαν 3-4 φορες που γνωρισα ατομα και εφαγα τα μουτρα μου απο την απορριψη. Καλα κανεις κ ρωτας δεν εχω θεμα να απαντησω.


ωραια λες οτι δεν εισαι και ασχημη,βγαζεις θηλυκοτητα ....οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο το θεμα σ ..ετσι και αλλιως εχω δει και πολυ ασχημες κοπελες να εχουν συντροφο...οποτε αυτο το διαγραφουμε...κοινωνικη εισαι και δειχνεις ενδιαφερον....οποτε και αυτο εξω......
δεν ξερω μηπως ειναι κατι π δεν τ εχεις κατλαβει?υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις κατι απωθητικο?και να μην τ ξερεις?
τελευταια φορα π γνωρισες αντρα ποτε ηταν?τωρα συναναστρεφεσαι με κανεναν?
και κατι ακομα μην δειχνεις απελπισμενη οταν συναντας καπιον γτ ειναι πολυ αντιαισθητικο ,μ το εδειχναν καποιες γυναικες στο παρελθον και με απωθουσαν...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> δεν ειναι οι ανθρωποι πατεριτσες για να ακουμπαμε..
> οι ανθρωποι θελυον προσφορα..εχεις να δωσεις?κ αν ναι τι εχεις να δωσεις?


Ρεαλιστικα μιλωντας,ακομα και ο πιο δυνατος ανθρωπος θα χε χαμηλη διαθεση και αυτοπεποιθηση μετα απο 6 χρονια μοναξιας.
Μοναξιας κανονικης,γιατι αμα κανεις σχεσεις της μιας βραδιας δεν εισαι μονος.
Οταν λεμε μοναξια εννοουμε δεν εχεις κανενα.

Δεν μπορουμε να την κατακρινουμε οτι ψαχνει πατεριτσα ή οτι δεν εχει κατι να προσφερει.Ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικα αυτα που νιωθει.

----------


## anxious4ever

πιστεψε με , 6 χρονια μονη με συντροφια μερικων ωρων δεν σε κανει να νιωθεις καλυτερα..μη σου πω κιολας οτι χειροτερο κενο νιωθεις την επομενη στιγμη κ μερα...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ρεαλιστικα μιλωντας,ακομα και ο πιο δυνατος ανθρωπος θα χε χαμηλη διαθεση και αυτοπεποιθηση μετα απο 6 χρονια μοναξιας.
> Μοναξιας κανονικης,γιατι αμα κανεις σχεσεις της μιας βραδιας δεν εισαι μονος.
> Οταν λεμε μοναξια εννοουμε δεν εχεις κανενα.
> 
> Δεν μπορουμε να την κατακρινουμε οτι ψαχνει πατεριτσα ή οτι δεν εχει κατι να προσφερει.Ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικα αυτα που νιωθει.


κ φυσικα δεν την κατακρινω..κ ουτε προκειται ποτε να κρινω καποιον για να μην κριθω ...ειναι αυτη η αποψη μου για τις σχεσεις κ απλα την παραθετω.ετσι εγω εχω μαθει ..ετσι λειτουργω..το παραθετω μηπως βοηθησει την θεματοθετρια κ οχι να την προσβαλλει ή να νιωσει οτι την κρινω.
ειναι απλα μια αποψη για προβληματισμο ισως..αν παλι δεν της κανει κ την ενοχλει πολυ απλα αδιαφορει με οσα εγραψα..ας κανει κ delete..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ρεαλιστικα μιλωντας,ακομα και ο πιο δυνατος ανθρωπος θα χε χαμηλη διαθεση και αυτοπεποιθηση μετα απο 6 χρονια μοναξιας.
> Μοναξιας κανονικης,γιατι αμα κανεις σχεσεις της μιας βραδιας δεν εισαι μονος.
> Οταν λεμε μοναξια εννοουμε δεν εχεις κανενα.
> 
> Δεν μπορουμε να την κατακρινουμε οτι ψαχνει πατεριτσα ή οτι δεν εχει κατι να προσφερει.Ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικα αυτα που νιωθει.


κ φυσικα δεν την κατακρινω..κ ουτε προκειται ποτε να κρινω καποιον για να μην κριθω ...ειναι αυτη η αποψη μου για τις σχεσεις κ απλα την παραθετω.ετσι εγω εχω μαθει ..ετσι λειτουργω..την παραθετω μηπως βοηθησει την θεματοθετρια κ οχι να την προσβαλλει ή να νιωσει οτι την κρινω.
ειναι απλα μια αποψη για προβληματισμο ισως..αν παλι δεν της κανει κ την ενοχλει πολυ απλα αδιαφορει με οσα εγραψα..ας κανει κ delete..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Δε λεω οτι εισαι προσβλητικη,απλως πιστευω οτι την εκρινες λαθος στα πλαισια της κουβεντας.

Εγω πιστευω οτι οι περισσοτεροι ουτε 6 μηνες δεν αντεχουν μονοι,ποσο μαλλον 6 χρονια.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> πιστεψε με , 6 χρονια μονη με συντροφια μερικων ωρων δεν σε κανει να νιωθεις καλυτερα..μη σου πω κιολας οτι χειροτερο κενο νιωθεις την επομενη στιγμη κ μερα...


Παιρνεις εστω αυτοπεποιθηση και περνας καλα εκεινη την ωρα

----------


## anxious4ever

επιπλεον στα 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας εμαθα οτι ο ναθρωπος πρεπει να εχει για να δωσει κ αν δεν εχει να μαζεψει...ειναι γεγονος οτι οταν νιωθουμε οσαν κουταβια κανεις δεν θελει να μπλεκει μαζι μας..οταν αποκτουμε δυναμισμο κ αυτοεκτιμηση κ δυναμικη τραβαμε ολους πανω μας σαν μαγνητες..ετσι ειναι οι σχεσεις, ετσι ειναι ο ανθρωπος κ ολοκληρο το συμπαν..
τωρα να την χαιδεψω την κοπελα κ να της πω "πωπω καιμενη τι επαθες .."δεν νομιζω οτι θα την βοηθησει..εννοειται οτι την κατανοω κ την καταλαβαινω απολυτα κ αυτη κ το παραπονο της..
ομως ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθαμε τους αλλους, να δουν ισως μια αλλιωτικη πλευρα.

----------


## anxious4ever

επιπλεον στα 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας εμαθα οτι ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να εχει για να δωσει κ αν δεν εχει, να μαζεψει...ειναι γεγονος οτι οταν νιωθουμε οσαν κουταβια κανεις δεν θελει να μπλεκει μαζι μας..οταν αποκτουμε δυναμισμο κ αυτοεκτιμηση κ δυναμικη τραβαμε ολους πανω μας σαν μαγνητες..ετσι ειναι οι σχεσεις, ετσι ειναι ο ανθρωπος κ ολοκληρο το συμπαν..
τωρα να την χαιδεψω την κοπελα κ να της πω "πωπω καιμενη τι επαθες .."δεν νομιζω οτι θα την βοηθησει..εννοειται οτι την κατανοω κ την καταλαβαινω απολυτα κ αυτη κ το παραπονο της..κ θεωρω απολυτα φυσιολογικο να νιωθει ετσι...
ομως ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθαμε τους αλλους, να δουν ισως μια αλλιωτικη πλευρα.
+ δνε την πηραν κ τα χρονια..ειναι νεα κοπελα κ εχει ολη τη ζωη μπροστα της να ερωτευθει..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> επιπλεον στα 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας εμαθα οτι ο ναθρωπος πρεπει να εχει για να δωσει κ αν δεν εχει να μαζεψει...ειναι γεγονος οτι οταν νιωθουμε οσαν κουταβια κανεις δεν θελει να μπλεκει μαζι μας..οταν αποκτουμε δυναμισμο κ αυτοεκτιμηση κ δυναμικη τραβαμε ολους πανω μας σαν μαγνητες..ετσι ειναι οι σχεσεις, ετσι ειναι ο ανθρωπος κ ολοκληρο το συμπαν..
> τωρα να την χαιδεψω την κοπελα κ να της πω "πωπω καιμενη τι επαθες .."δεν νομιζω οτι θα την βοηθησει..εννοειται οτι την κατανοω κ την καταλαβαινω απολυτα κ αυτη κ το παραπονο της..
> ομως ειμαστε εδω για να βοηθαμε τους αλλους, να δουν ισως μια αλλιωτικη πλευρα.


Δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει να δωσει κατι επειδη νιωθει ασχημα για ενα σοβαρο θεμα που την απασχολει.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> ωραια λες οτι δεν εισαι και ασχημη,βγαζεις θηλυκοτητα ....οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο το θεμα σ ..ετσι και αλλιως εχω δει και πολυ ασχημες κοπελες να εχουν συντροφο...οποτε αυτο το διαγραφουμε...κοινωνικη εισαι και δειχνεις ενδιαφερον....οποτε και αυτο εξω......
> δεν ξερω μηπως ειναι κατι π δεν τ εχεις κατλαβει?υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις κατι απωθητικο?και να μην τ ξερεις?
> τελευταια φορα π γνωρισες αντρα ποτε ηταν?τωρα συναναστρεφεσαι με κανεναν?
> και κατι ακομα μην δειχνεις απελπισμενη οταν συναντας καπιον γτ ειναι πολυ αντιαισθητικο ,μ το εδειχναν καποιες γυναικες στο παρελθον και με απωθουσαν...



Αν ειχα κατι απωθητικο ισως δεν ειχα κανει ποτε σχεσεις.Δε πιστευω κι εγω οτι ειναι θεμα εμφανισης το προβλημα.Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ειμαι ατυχη.Ο λογος που γραφω εδω ειναι οχι γιατι θελω να μου βρειτε μαγικο τροπο να βρω συντροφο.Αυτος ξερω πως δεν υπαρχει.Οπως επισης και ξερω και τους λογους που δε βρισκω ευκολα καποιον.Γιατι κοιταω πραγματα που δυσκολα τα βρισκει κανεις στην κοινωνια οπως εχει γινει στις μερες μας. (αναφερομαι στα πνευματικα ζητηματα κ την επικοινωνια). Σημεια των καιρων ειναι κ η μοναξια και ολα.Εχω παρει αποφαση οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω και ισως δε βρω και ποτε.Εμενα αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι να νιωσω καλα επιτελους. Να προσπαθησω με εναν τροπο δεν ξερω ποιον να ειμαι καλα κι ας ειμαι μονη μου γιατι δυστυχως ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η πιθανοτητα να μην κανω ξανα σχεση οπως αυτες που ειχα οταν ημουν 20αρα...τις αγνες με ερωτα που δε υπαρχουν πια.

----------


## nick190813

> Αν ειχα κατι απωθητικο ισως δεν ειχα κανει ποτε σχεσεις.Δε πιστευω κι εγω οτι ειναι θεμα εμφανισης το προβλημα.Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ειμαι ατυχη.Ο λογος που γραφω εδω ειναι οχι γιατι θελω να μου βρειτε μαγικο τροπο να βρω συντροφο.Αυτος ξερω πως δεν υπαρχει.Οπως επισης και ξερω και τους λογους που δε βρισκω ευκολα καποιον.Γιατι κοιταω πραγματα που δυσκολα τα βρισκει κανεις στην κοινωνια οπως εχει γινει στις μερες μας. (αναφερομαι στα πνευματικα ζητηματα κ την επικοινωνια). Σημεια των καιρων ειναι κ η μοναξια και ολα.Εχω παρει αποφαση οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω και ισως δε βρω και ποτε.Εμενα αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι να νιωσω καλα επιτελους. Να προσπαθησω με εναν τροπο δεν ξερω ποιον να ειμαι καλα κι ας ειμαι μονη μου γιατι δυστυχως ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η πιθανοτητα να μην κανω ξανα σχεση οπως αυτες που ειχα οταν ημουν 20αρα...τις αγνες με ερωτα που δε υπαρχουν πια.


yparxoyn κια θα βρεις μην σ πιανει απελπισια....
απο την φυση μας ειμαστε κοινωνικα οντα και χωρις τον ερωτα δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη....καποια στιγμη θες την συντροφικοτητα και ολα τα παρελκομενα...οποτε οταν ειναι καποιος μονος ειναι λογικο να μην τ αρεσει...ποσο μαλλον μετα τα 30 που και ο φιλικος τ κυκλος σιγα σιγα απομακρυνεται..
κανα γυμναστηριο ,χορο πας?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Πιστεψτε με εχω πολλα να δωσω.Παρα πολλα...Το θεμα ειναι οι ανδρες ψαχνουν δοτικες γυναικες?Γιατι βλεπω και γυρω μου με ποιες κοπελες "τρεχουν" και ποιες αποριπτουν η τους φερονται σα σκουπιδι....Δεν εχω εγω το προβλημα ξαναλεω.Οκ θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα σουπερ γυμνασμενο σωμα...δε το εχω, δεν φταιει αυτο. Οκ θα μπορουσα να ειμαι λιγοτερο απελπισμενη...ειμαι πολυ, ισως και να φαινεται δεν ξερω.Αν και ξαναλεω ειμαι ιδιετερα αγαπητο ατομο και τρομερα επικοινωνιακη. Απλα ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και ξεμεινα...Ουτε η πρωτη ειμαι ουτε η τελευταια.Εχω δωσει στις σχεσεις μου τοση αγαπη και τοση τρυφεροτητα που δε το ονειρευεται κανεις οτι υπαρχει.Απλα ο δυναμισμος μου πιστευω βγαζει στους αλλους οτι δεν εχω τπτ αναγκη.Η τελευταια μου μεγαλη σχεση οταν ξεκινησαμε μαζι γυρισε κ μου ειπε οτι δεν περιμενα οτι θα εισαι τοσο καταπληκτικος ανθρωπος στη σχεση.Μεχρι τοτε ειχαμε φιλικες επαφες, εβλεπε ενα ατομο ευχαριστο και χαρουμενο μεχρι εκει.Κανεις δε φανταζεται ουτε εχει μαντικες ικανοτητες για το τι εχει να δωσει ο αλλος.Δε μπορεις να ξερεις απο την πρωτη γνωριμια αν ο ταδε η ο δηνα ειναι δοτικος.Πρεπει να δωσεις ευκαιρια οντως για γνωριμια.Αλλα εμενα οι ανθρωποι που ηθελα να μου δωσουν ευκαιρια δε μου την εδιναν.Κανεις δεν πλησιαζει μια γυναικα μυριζοντας τα νυχια του κ λεγοντας "α αυτη ειναι δοτικη'". Αλλα κριτηρια εχουν. Επισης ειναι και θεμα τυχης φυσικα. Δεν ψαχνω τις αιτιες της μοναξιας μου αυτες λιγο πολυ τις ξερω.Ψαχνω εναν τροπο να παψω να κλαιω και να μη με πειραζει η μοναξια.Να αποδεχτω την κατασταση ως εχει πραγμα που δυσκολευομαι γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο για εναν 30αρι να αποδεχτει οτι δε θα ξανακανει σχεση ποτε...η οτι ισως δεν ξανακανει για να μην ειμαι απολυτη.Δε συναναστρεφομαι τωρα με κανεναν (ξεχασα να απαντησω). Δεν υπαρχει δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη καποιος που να μου αρεσει. Ξαναλεω δεν κανω τιποτα το στραβο η το εξωφρενικο.Και επισης δε σημαινει οτι οποιος κανει σχεση τα εχει κανει ολα τελεια. Δεν ισχυει αυτο κ μου πηρε οντως αρκετο καιρο να συνειδητοποιησω οτι δε φταιω.Εφτασα ως εδω απλα με ενα θελω.Να σταματησω να υποφερω και να αποδεχτω την κατασταση.Προς το παρον φανταζει ουτοπικο βεβαια....αν περασουν και αλλα 5-10 χρονια ισως το εχω παρει αποφαση.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οι ανθρωποι φοβουνται να αγαπησουν.Και εμενα ενδεχομενως οι αντρες με φοβουνται δεν ξερω.Δε μπορω να αλλαξω το χαρακτηρα μου ουτε το σωμα μου.Εχω παει και γυμναστηριο και χορο...Δε θελω να επιλεγω χομπυ με βαση την απελπισια μου να βρω καποιον πλεον.Θελω να επιλεγω δραστηριοτητες που με ευχαριστουν γιατι περναω καλα και μου προσφερουν κατι. Γιαυτο λεω οτι εδω και εναμιση χρονο δεν κανω αλλες προσπαθειες. Μια φορα καποιος μου χε πει να παω εθελοντρια για να γνωρισω ατομα. Το βρηκα τραγικο σα συμβουλη. Βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω να βρω τροπους στο κεφαλι μου πως θα γινει να γνωρισω καποιον. Εχω φυγει απο αυτο το σταδιο. Σας ειπα τι με απασχολει.Να νιωσω επιτελους λιγη χαρα αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος δυσκολευομαι. Καθε βραδυ νιωθω τρομερη αναγκη για παρεα συντροφικοτητα αγκαλια...Απο δω κ μπρος ετσι θα ειναι η ζωη μου (σκεφτομαι συχνα)....Κι αλλα τετοια ωραια.

----------


## nick190813

> Οι ανθρωποι φοβουνται να αγαπησουν.Και εμενα ενδεχομενως οι αντρες με φοβουνται δεν ξερω.Δε μπορω να αλλαξω το χαρακτηρα μου ουτε το σωμα μου.Εχω παει και γυμναστηριο και χορο...Δε θελω να επιλεγω χομπυ με βαση την απελπισια μου να βρω καποιον πλεον.Θελω να επιλεγω δραστηριοτητες που με ευχαριστουν γιατι περναω καλα και μου προσφερουν κατι. Γιαυτο λεω οτι εδω και εναμιση χρονο δεν κανω αλλες προσπαθειες. Μια φορα καποιος μου χε πει να παω εθελοντρια για να γνωρισω ατομα. Το βρηκα τραγικο σα συμβουλη. Βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω να βρω τροπους στο κεφαλι μου πως θα γινει να γνωρισω καποιον. Εχω φυγει απο αυτο το σταδιο. Σας ειπα τι με απασχολει.Να νιωσω επιτελους λιγη χαρα αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος δυσκολευομαι. Καθε βραδυ νιωθω τρομερη αναγκη για παρεα συντροφικοτητα αγκαλια...Απο δω κ μπρος ετσι θα ειναι η ζωη μου (σκεφτομαι συχνα)....Κι αλλα τετοια ωραια.


ειναι φυσικη αναγκη του ανθρωπου να βρει συντροφικοτητα ..αυτο π λες ειναι δυσκολο το να βρεις τροπο να μην σ νιάζει δλδ....και επισης δεν σ εχουν παρει και τα χρονια αν θυμαμαι καλα 33 γραφεις οτι εισαι...απλα ετυχε αρκετο καιρο να μην εχεις σχεση...και επισης ολη η ανθρπη νιώθουν αυτη την αναγκη δεν εισαι μονο εσυ....
αλλα για να βρεις καποιον πρεπει να γνωριζεις και κοσμο.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Και πόσο χρονών είσαι περίπου?


Το 'περιπου ' μαρεσε !! δλδ τι περιπου ?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ενα θα πω σε οσους εχετε σχεση.Να σκεφτεστε που και που ποσο τυχεροι ειστε που εχετε βρει εναν ανθρωπο να μοιραστειτε τη ζωη. Να μοιραζεσαι να δινεις να προσφερεις χαρα, να χαιρεσαι και να κανεις πραγματα που ειναι τελειως φυσιολογικο να κανεις ως νεος ανθρωπος.Αυτο ειναι η ζωη. Οχι οι 4 τοιχοι, οχι η συνεχης απορριψη, οχι το κλαμα και το να σου λειπει μια αγκαλια....Μια αγκαλια ζητησα και εχω κι εγω αγκαλια να δοσω παραλληλα.Δε ζητησα αντρα με κοτερο, καλο εισοδημα και τρομερο life style.

Επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα που εχω αντιμετωπησει συχνα ειναι οι καταχρησεις.Εχω πετυχει συχνα ατομα να καιγονται ασχημα (καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω). Ειναι κατι που με χαλαει τρομερα και με απωθει το να βλεπω νεους ανθρωπους να αναλωνονται τοσο πολυ με αυτο το πραγμα. Και αυτο ειναι κατι που συνανταω συχνα εκτος απο κουσουρια στο σεξουαλικο τομεα που ανεφερα πριν.Ας παραδεχτουμε οτι τα πραγματα εχουν γινει απλα πολυ δυσκολα...Η εγω εχω μεινει πισω και δεν ειμαι ανοιχτομυαλη τι να πω.

----------


## nick190813

> Ενα θα πω σε οσους εχετε σχεση.Να σκεφτεστε που και που ποσο τυχεροι ειστε που εχετε βρει εναν ανθρωπο να μοιραστειτε τη ζωη. Να μοιραζεσαι να δινεις να προσφερεις χαρα, να χαιρεσαι και να κανεις πραγματα που ειναι τελειως φυσιολογικο να κανεις ως νεος ανθρωπος.Αυτο ειναι η ζωη. Οχι οι 4 τοιχοι, οχι η συνεχης απορριψη, οχι το κλαμα και το να σου λειπει μια αγκαλια....Μια αγκαλια ζητησα και εχω κι εγω αγκαλια να δοσω παραλληλα.Δε ζητησα αντρα με κοτερο, καλο εισοδημα και τρομερο life style.
> 
> Επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα που εχω αντιμετωπησει συχνα ειναι οι καταχρησεις.Εχω πετυχει συχνα ατομα να καιγονται ασχημα (καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω). Ειναι κατι που με χαλαει τρομερα και με απωθει το να βλεπω νεους ανθρωπους να αναλωνονται τοσο πολυ με αυτο το πραγμα. Και αυτο ειναι κατι που συνανταω συχνα εκτος απο κουσουρια στο σεξουαλικο τομεα που ανεφερα πριν.Ας παραδεχτουμε οτι τα πραγματα εχουν γινει απλα πολυ δυσκολα...Η εγω εχω μεινει πισω και δεν ειμαι ανοιχτομυαλη τι να πω.


μαλλον δεν εισαι ανοιχτομυαλη..και εγω παρολο π ειμαι 24 ,εχω κανει καταχρησεις με χορτο ,αλκοολ κ.τ.λ.π....αντιμετωπιζε πιο χαλαρα τις καταστασεις ...παντως απο αυτα π γραφεις εισαι και καπως δυσκολη....δεν ξερω ετσι καταλαβα..
εγω ξερω ακριβως τι ζητας....και πιστευω οτι θα το αποκτησεις αλλα πρεπει να το κηνυγησεις και λιγο...πριν λιγο μ ειπες π.χ χορο δεν θα ηθελες να κανεις αμα δεν σ ευχαριστει και εγω σ λεω πως θα γνωρισεις καινουργια ατομα?

----------


## Macgyver

> .Ψαχνω εναν τροπο να παψω να κλαιω και να μη με πειραζει η μοναξια.Να αποδεχτω την κατασταση ως εχει πραγμα που δυσκολευομαι γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο για εναν 30αρι να αποδεχτει οτι δε θα ξανακανει σχεση ποτε...η οτι ισως δεν ξανακανει για να μην ειμαι απολυτη.Δε συναναστρεφομαι τωρα με κανεναν (ξεχασα να απαντησω). .


Καλε , τι ειναι αυτα που γραφεις ? εισαι 30 , και δεν βρισκεις παρεες ? εγω κοντευω τα 55 , και βρισκω , αλλα ειμαι επικοινωνιακος , μαλλον αυτο φταιει , και κανεις δεν θελει μια απελπισμενη , και δεν ψαχνουμε εμεις οι αντρες , ντε και καλα δοτικες γυναικες , αλλα ενδιαφερουσες , που να τα πηγαινουν καλα με τον εαυτο τους .....αμα εισαι επικοινωνιακος-η , παντα θα βρισκεις ανθρωπους για παρεα ......,...........και πολυ ηττοπαθεια βρε κοριτσι μου ........γιατι ετσι ?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Tι ειναι πιο δυσκολο.Να ζητας εναν ανθρωπο στα μετρα σου η να θες μια καλλονη διμετρη κουκλαρα που τρεχουν ολοι απο πισω της και μετα να μην εισαι και ευχαριστημενος και να τη βριζεις...Ποσους φιλους μου εχω παρηγορησει κατα καιρους...Ποσες φορες μου ετυχε ατομο που μου αρεσε κι αυτο πηγαινε κ κολλαγε με κατι κοπελες...Τελοσπαντων.Ειμαι πολυ πικραμενη.Ειμαι δυσκολη προφανως για να ειμαι μονη 6 χρονια.Αυτο μπορω να το δεχτω.Το οτι θελω σχεση δεκανικι δεν ισχυει.Αυτο που ειπα κ ισως δε διαβασες ειναι οτι τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα.ΟΛΑ!Δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν εχω κανει και γνωριζω συνεχως νεα ατομα.Βαρεθηκα φετος αυτο το τρεξιμο με κουρασε.Θελω να ηρεμησω κ να μη με νοιαζει αλλο αυτο θελω.Δε νομιζω οτι γινεται μονο αν περασουν κι αλλα χρονια κ το παρω οντως αποφαση. Επισης οντως θεωρω οτι δεν ειμαι αρκετα ανοιχτομυαλη γιαυτη την κοινωνια, ουτε βιτσια μαρεσουν ουτε αντρες να κανουν καταχρησεις.Νομιζω ομως ειναι δικαιωμα μου αυτο.

----------


## nick190813

> Tι ειναι πιο δυσκολο.Να ζητας εναν ανθρωπο στα μετρα σου η να θες μια καλλονη διμετρη κουκλαρα που τρεχουν ολοι απο πισω της και μετα να μην εισαι και ευχαριστημενος και να τη βριζεις...Ποσους φιλους μου εχω παρηγορησει κατα καιρους...Ποσες φορες μου ετυχε ατομο που μου αρεσε κι αυτο πηγαινε κ κολλαγε με κατι κοπελες...Τελοσπαντων.Ειμαι πολυ πικραμενη.Ειμαι δυσκολη προφανως για να ειμαι μονη 6 χρονια.Αυτο μπορω να το δεχτω.Το οτι θελω σχεση δεκανικι δεν ισχυει.Αυτο που ειπα κ ισως δε διαβασες ειναι οτι τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα.ΟΛΑ!Δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν εχω κανει και γνωριζω συνεχως νεα ατομα.Βαρεθηκα φετος αυτο το τρεξιμο με κουρασε.Θελω να ηρεμησω κ να μη με νοιαζει αλλο αυτο θελω.Δε νομιζω οτι γινεται μονο αν περασουν κι αλλα χρονια κ το παρω οντως αποφαση. Επισης οντως θεωρω οτι δεν ειμαι αρκετα ανοιχτομυαλη γιαυτη την κοινωνια, ουτε βιτσια μαρεσουν ουτε αντρες να κανουν καταχρησεις.Νομιζω ομως ειναι δικαιωμα μου αυτο.


δεν αντιλεγω δικαιωμα σ να μην σ αρεσουν αυτα..αλλα πρεπει να εισαι και ποιο ανοιχτομυαλη...
δλδ θες να μ πεις τωρα εσυ νεο κοριτσι 33 χρονων θες να παραιτηθεις απο τις σχεσεις επειδη ετυχε να μην εχεις καποια χρονια σχεση?αυτο ειναι λαθος....το ωραιοτερο πραγμα στον κοσμο ειναι ο ερωτας και θες να το χασεις αυτο?ισως να μην ησουν τοσο δυσκολη?και να μην κολαγες σ τετοια πραγματα?σ περιπτωση π γνωριζες καποιον καινουργιο?
διαβασα οτι εχεις δοκιμασει και μεσω ιντερνετ εκει να φανταστω δεν σ ετυχε και τιποτα καλο ε?
και επισης τι αλλο εχεις δοκιμασει και δεν ετυχε?
και οπως προειπα δεν γινεται απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη να μην σ νιάζει η σχεση...η η συντροφικοτητα

----------


## deleted-member181016

Μcgyver δεν ξερω ισως γιατι εχω φαει πολλα στραπατσα γιαυτο...Επισης εχω αδεια κ ολοι οι φιλοι μου ειναι διακοπες με το δεσμο/συζηγο τους.Κι εγω εδω σπιτι γιατι αυτη τη φορα ειπα οτι δε θελω να ξαναπαω διακοπες μονη μου για 6ο καλοκαιρι, ουτε θελω να παω για μπανιο μονη μου ουτε θελω να ξαναπαω σινεμα κ θεατρο μονη μου και ολα αυτα που εκανα μονη μου.Κουραστικα και θελω να μην προσπαθω αλλο για λιγο η πολυ δεν ξερω.......Τι πρεπει να κανω να ξαναβγω αλλη μια φορα στη γυρα να βρω νεα ατομα.Λυσσωδως το εκανα αυτο για 5 χρονια.Το ειδα το λαθος οτι εψαχνα υπερβολικα και τωρα κανω το "αστο μην ασχολεισαι και θα ερθει να σε βρει μονο του"....Ειμαι στον εναμιση χρονο χαλαροτητας να δουμε μεχρι ποτε θα αντεξω μεχρι να αρχησω να σπαω το κεφαλι μου με το τι μπορω να κανω.(γιατι σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα με πιασει παλι καμια κριση να ψαχνω τροπους). Γενικα δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη προφανως.Γιαυτο λεω κ πιστευω πως οντως θα πρεπε να ηρεμησω και να μην ασχολουμαι ουτε στο μυαλο μου με αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Macgyver

Ολα ειναι δικαιωμα σου , δεν θελω να συνεχισω αλλο ................εισαι αρκετα απολυτη .....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ιντερνετ, speed dating, διαφορα χομπυ,αλλαγη εργασιακου χορου (αυτη οταν ηρθε λεω να δεις που τωρα θα γνωρισω καποιον - δε εγινε ποτε γιατι ολοι ειναι δεσμευμενοι παντρεμενοι κλπ), γνωριμιες απο φιλους φιλων, προξενια που μου εκαναν κατα καιρους. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Δε θελω να παραιτηθω δε λεω αυτο. Θελω να βρω καποιον απλα πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει κανεις τροπος να βρω.Δεν περναει απο το χερι μου γιατι θελει 2.Αυτο που περναει μονο απο το χερι μου και ελπιζω να καταφερω ειναι η ηρεμια...Καθε μερα ξυπναω και λεω κανε υπομονη, σφιξε τα δοντια, μην κλαψεις σημερα, προσπαθησε να το δεις θετικα.Καθε βραδυ καταληγω να σκεφτομαι τα ιδια.Και μη μου πει κανεις οτι δεν εχω αλλα προβληματα.Εχω περασει πολλα, εχω βιωσει πολλες δυσκολιες, πενθη απανωτα, απωλειες κλπ που πολλοι ανθρωποι αντιμετωπιζουν...αλλα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να τα αντιμετωπιζεις ολα μονος.Να εχεις να σηκωσεις βαρη ευθυνες και προβληματα και να μην εχεις ενα χερι να σε χαιδεψει.Οχι γιατι θες πατεριτσα απλα επειδη εισαι ΝΕΟΣ και ειναι φυσιολογικο να θες ερωτα.Που πηγε ο ερωτας ρε παιδια...ειναι και τροφη για σκεψη κατα καιρους το οτι δε μπορεις να εμπνευσεις ερωτα σε ατομα που θεωρεις αξιολογα και τραβας σα μαγνητης ολα τα προβληματα πανω σου...Αν κανω κατι στραβο παντως σιγουρα δε το καταλαβαινω.Αν το καταλαβαινα θα σας το ελεγα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Ολα ειναι δικαιωμα σου , δεν θελω να συνεχισω αλλο ................εισαι αρκετα απολυτη .....


Οσο απολυτες ειναι κ οι απορριψεις που εχω φαει με τη μια.Γιατι μπορει να ειμαι κλειστομυαλη για καποιους αλλα εδωσα ευκαιρια σε ολα αυτα τα ατομα που θεωρουσα οτι δεν ταιριαζουμε αλλα τα εφερε ο δρομος σε μενα.Δε λεω οτι εχω προβλημα με τις καταχρησεις η με την ανικανοτητα η με τα τελειως αλλα ενδιαφεροντα χωρις να εχω δωσει ευκαιρια ηδη σε τετοια ατομα.Επειδη ακριβως το εζησα και ειδα οτι δεν τραβαει γιατι δεν υπηρχε συμφωνια στους χαρακτηρες γιαυτο το λεω οτι δε θελω κατι τετοιο.Επισης θεωρω καλο το να ξερει ο ανθρωπος τι θελει.Απλα αν ξερει και ακριβως τι θελει ειναι οντως δυσκολο να το βρει.Μη σας κουραζω αλλο δε χρειαζεται να γραφετε ειδικα αν με βλεπετε απολυτη και με τοιχο. Περασαν πολλες νυχτες σκεψεων και αναζητησεων για να καταληξω εδω.Και ναι εδω που κατεληξα ειναι χαλια και δεν αποτελω κ προτυπο αισιοδοξιας και θετικης σκεψης για κανεναν...αλλα τι να κανουμε.

----------


## nick190813

θα βρεις μωρε...μην το παιρνεις κατακαρδα...πολλοι δυσκολευονται να βρουν σχεση αλλα καποια στιγμη βρισκεις ,...απλα πρεπει να συνεχισεις να ψαχνεις και να μην δειχνεις απελπισμενη γτ αυτο ειναι απωθητικο οπως σ εγραψα και αμα γνωρισεις καποιον σταματα να το περνας απο κοσκινα

----------


## anxious4ever

πιστευω οτι εκπεμπεις πιθανον αυτη την ηττοπαθεια..πσιετυω οτι τα 6 χρονια μοναξιας ναι σε εχουν κανει ηττοπαθη..ακουσες τι ειπε ο μακ? οτι θελουν γυναικες ενδιαφερουσες...περιπετειω ης που δεν φοβουνται, που χαμογελουν κ ειναι επικοινωνιακες..
οι αντρες κ οι γυναικες μυριζονται το ηττοπαθες κ το κουταβισιο...
εμενα προσωπικα δεν θε με ενδιεφερε καθολου ενας αντρας που νιωθει μονος κ φαινεται..
θα προτιμουσα εναν ενδιαφερον κ χαμογελαστο ανθρωπο σιγουρο για τον εαυτο του.
σου το λεω για να καταλαβεις κ οχι για να παρεξηγηθω..
για να ταρακουνηθεις ισως..
βαλε το ωραιο συο το φορεμα! το ομορφο κραγιον σου..κοριτσι μου..ειναι καλοκαιρι..παρε κμια φιλη κ περπατα στον δρομο κ λεγε ανεκδοτα, περνα καλα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ! αυτο προσελκυει τους ανθρωπους..κ οχι το σωμα το ομορφο κ το γμυνασμενο...ουτε τα τακουνια...εχω φιλες θεοχοντρες αλλα με τοση ασχημια κ ομως εχουν πολλες μα πολλες επιτυχιες γιατι απλα ειναι ΤΥΠΑΚΙΑ...τυπακι ειναι αυτος που ζει γι αυτον.,που ειναι γαι την παρτη του κ περναει ομορφα,χαιρεται κ αυτο φαινεται..δεν ξερω..μηπως εσυ φαινεσαι λοιπον αρκετα ηττοπαθεις κ γι αυτο ισως δεν εχεις γνωριμιες?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Eχω καλη γνωμη για τον εαυτο μου.Με θεωρω ενδιαφερουσα, ηδη τα εγραψα δε θα τα ξαναγραψω γιατι κουραζω νομιζω.
Επισης ειμαι απο τις κοπελες που θελω περιπετειωδη ζωη ,δε ψαχνω αντρα να παντρευτω και να κανω παιδια.Εχω αλλες ιδεες απο τη μεση γυναικα.Οσον αφορα ειδικα τα παιδια ειμαι στη φαση οτι φερει η ζωη. Δεν ειμαι απο τις κοπελες δηλαδη που κανουν αμαν επειδη εμειναν στο ραφι.Δεν κλαιω γιαυτο ουτε γιαυτο εγραψα το τοπικ εδω περα.Να ζησω θελω, να ερωτευτω, να περναω ομορφα και να μοιραζομαι πραγματα. Οσο για την ηττοπαθεια σαφως και την εκπεμπω αν οχι παντα , τις πιο πολλες φορες.Προσωπικα δε το καταλαβαινω αλλα απο την αλλη ειμαι παντα ο εαυτος μου δεν κρυβομαι ουτε ειμαι απο τα ατομα που σε μια μεγαλη παρεα πχ θα περασουν απαρατηρητα οσον αφορα τη συζητηση. Δεν ξερω αλλα δε μπορει να με πεισει καποιος οτι οι κοπελες που εχουν ηττοπαθεια δεν εχουν σχεση.Ξερω ηττοπαθεις ανθρωπους σε σχεση, ξερω και απο την αντιπερα οχθη. Δεν υπαρχει συνταγη.Καμια συνταγη να ειμαι καλα μονη μου να υπηρχε....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οταν με δεις σιγουρα δε σου βγαζω εναν ηττοπαθη ανθρωπο αυτο πιστευω(τωρα οι αντρες που βλεπω ερωτικα μπορει να το αντιλαμβανονται με εναν τροπο μαγικο δεν ξερω). Σε οσα λιγα ατομα εχει τυχει να πω οτι ειμαι τοσα χρονια μονη ανοιξαν ενα στομα διαπλατα...κυριολεκτικα.Προ σφατα μια γνωστη μου που δεν ξερει αν εχω σχεση η οχι μου ειπε "εισαι παντα τοσο χαρουμενη, φαινεσαι οτι εισαι καλος ανθρωπος".και με πηραν τα κλαματα επι τοπου και με ρωτησε τι επαθα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Απλα μεσα μου ειναι λογικο να εχω χασει μερος απο την αυτοπεπηθηση την ελπιδα και το κουραγιο μου....ειναι πολυς ο καιρος.παρα πολυς! Δεν ειμαι οπως ημουν πριν 6 χρονια. Τοτε ειχα ελπιδες ονειρα...κ τωρα προσπαθω να μην κανω πια ονειρα.Κακο το ξερω αλλα με πληγωνει που συνεχως αποτυγχανω

----------


## cdeleted29517

Να σου πω μήπως δεν δείχνεις ηττοπαθής και πας στο άλλο άκρο, της μη διαθέσιμης ?
Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι ήταν θέμα τύχης, γιατί και σχέσεις είχες, επικοινωνιακή λες είσαι....τους φίλους σου τους έχεις, φλερτ είχες, απλά δεν ταίριαξες....
Εγώ πιστεύω θα βρεις, έχεις όλες τις ''βάσεις'' απλά δεν σου έκατσε πιστεύω....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Κοιταξε αυτο που μου εχουν πει ενα δυο φιλες μου που θεωρω κ οτι θα μου μιλησουν ευθαιως γενικα, ειναι οτι δειχνω αρκετα σοβαρη και δυναμικη κ ισως αυτο φοβιζει καποιους. Ειναι ομως στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα που δυσκολα αλλαζει. Γενικα σιγουρα κατι δειχνω και δε με πλησιαζουν αυτοι που θελω αλλα ειλικρινα δε μπορω να το εντοπισω ακριβως. Επισης οσες φορες εχω φαει αποριψη πιστευω ηταν λογο εμφανισης κι οχι λογο καποιου πραγματος που εβγαζα. Τυχη ειναι σιγουρα η στη δικη μου περιπτωση ατυχια.Ελπιζω να βρω παντα.Μονο που δεν τραβαω απο τα μαλλια αλλο την προσπαθεια νομιζω το τερματησα.Δε νομιζω να ξερω αλλη κοπελα να προσπαθησε τοσο οσο εγω κ ισως αυτο ηταν το λαθος μου το οποιο ομως το διορθωσα κ το σταματησα καιρο τωρα.Ομως θεωρω πιο εφικτο να νιωσω καλα μονη μου παρα να βρω καποιον.Και τα δυο απιστευτα δυσκολα αλλα το ενα θελει μονο δικη μου προσπαθεια ενω το αλλο θελει δυο....αρα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Το 'περιπου ' μαρεσε !! δλδ τι περιπου ?


Περίπου σημαίνει περίπου, γιατί δεν ζητάμε ταυτότητες εδώ, μπορεί κάποιος να μην θέλει να πει επακριβώς...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι βγάζεις κάτι ή είναι θέμα εμφάνισης...αφού είχες τις σχέσεις σου και ''βρήκες και άντρες'', απλά δεν ταιριάξατε, βίτσια κλπ...
Το πως θα νιώσεις καλά νομίζω πάει στο το αφήνω ζω τη ζωή μου και αμα έρθει καλώς ...αλλά με μάτια ανοιχτά....όχι να ρθει κατι και πέρα βρέχει :p
Όχι να παραιτηθείς κιόλας....

----------


## nick190813

> Μα και εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι βγάζεις κάτι ή είναι θέμα εμφάνισης...αφού είχες τις σχέσεις σου και ''βρήκες και άντρες'', απλά δεν ταιριάξατε, βίτσια κλπ...
> Το πως θα νιώσεις καλά νομίζω πάει στο το αφήνω ζω τη ζωή μου και αμα έρθει καλώς ...αλλά με μάτια ανοιχτά....όχι να ρθει κατι και πέρα βρέχει :p
> Όχι να παραιτηθείς κιόλας....


πεταχτηκε και η πορδη χααχαχ :p

----------


## cdeleted29517

> πεταχτηκε και η πορδη χααχαχ :p


Αντε βρε νούμερο θα με πεις και πορδή :p

----------


## Mελίνa

phalaenopsis επιτελους και μια γυναικα που τα λεει στα ισα και εχεις εκφρασει και αυτα που σκεφτομαι κι εγω αρκετα συχνα. Επισης το να εχεις σχεση δεν σημαινει οτι θα κρατησει αν και απορω πως πολλες σχεσεις κρατανε και γινονται γαμοι που δεν ακολουθουνται απο διαζυγιο, ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο. Ετσι οπως εχουν γινει τα πραγματα (ή μπορει και να ηταν παντα αλλα τοτε να υπηρχαν αλλοι λογοι που δεν χωριζαν οι παντρεμενοι) ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις ανθρωπο να συνεννοεισαι και να υπαρχουν πραγματικα αισθηματα και οχι οποτε τον βολευεις, αν σταματησεις να τον βολευεις σε πεταει στον καλαθο των αχρηστων...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οι σχεσεις θελουν δουλεια, αφοσιωση αμοιβαιες υποχωρησεις κλπ. Μπορω να πω οτι εχω κανει 2 καλες μεγαλες σχεσεις και αμετρητες αποτυχιες ....Δεν ειμαι η μονη σιγουρα. Ξερω οτι ειστε πολλες.Και πιο πολυ απευθυνομαι και σε κοπελες που και ειναι μονες καιρο και μπορουν να το παλεψουν λιγο καλυτερα απο εμενα, απο αυτες θελω καποια συμβουλη...Οσο για τις σχεσεις που υπαρχουν γυρω μας οι περισσοτερες βασιζονται στην υποκρισια.Λιγα ελαχιστα ζευγαρια ξερω να ειναι καλα...μπορω να σου πω και μονο ενα αυτη τη στιγμη μου ερχεται.Σημεια των καιρων οπως ειπα κ πιο πανω...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> βαλε το ωραιο συο το φορεμα! το ομορφο κραγιον σου..κοριτσι μου..ειναι καλοκαιρι..παρε κμια φιλη κ περπατα στον δρομο κ λεγε ανεκδοτα, περνα καλα ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!


Που θα τη βρει τη φιλη αφου σου λεει οτι ολες ειναι σε σχεση και δεν τις βλεπει.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Phalaenopsis καλησπέρα.Καταλαβαίνω από πρώτο χέρι αυτό που περνάς αλλά θα σου πω ότι δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που το περνάει.Αν θεωρείς πολλά τα 6 χρόνια χωρίς ερωτική συντροφιά θα σου πω ότι εγώ είμαι άντρας και μετράω τα 3πλασια απο σένα χρόνια τέτοιου τύπου μοναξιά.Ρωτάς πως γίνεται να το διαχειριστείς όλο αυτό και να νιώσεις καλά μόνη σου.Αν κρίνω απο εμένα,θα σε στεναχωρήσω και θα σου πω ότι απλά δεν γίνεται να το διαχειριστείς.Οπου και αν πας,ότι και αν κάνεις,στο τέλος της ημέρας που θα γυρνάς σπίτι σου δυστυχώς πάντα κάτι θα λείπει και θα νιώθεις δυστυχισμένη.Και αυτό με το άδειο σπίτι επίσης το καταλαβαίνω.Εχω περάσει πολλές ημέρες όπου δεν ήθελα να περνάω τα βράδια στο σπίτι μου για τον ίδιο λόγο.Ετσι είχα πάρει ένα ράντζο στη δουλειά (Ιδ. υπάλληλος είμαι αλλά λόγω του τύπου δουλειάς με παίρνει να το κάνω αυτό) και κοιμόμουν εκεί τα βράδια και πήγαινα σπίτι όταν ξημέρωνε.Και 3 φορές πήγα σε ένα κοντινό δασάκι και κοιμήθηκα σε ένα παγκάκι.Και παλιότερα όταν πίστευα στον θεό και τα θαύματα,πήγα σε μια εκκλησία προφήτη ηλία που είναι σε ένα ύψωμα και κοιμήθηκα από έξω,προσευχόμενος να αλλάξει κάτι στη μοναχική μου ζωή.. 
Ναι ξέρω σου έκανα την καρδιά "περιβόλι" αλλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία αυτή είναι.Η μοναξιά θα είναι πάντα μοναξιά.Και κάποιες φορές όταν θα τύχει κάποιος άνθρωπος στη ζωή σου και θεωρήσεις ότι αυτή την φορά έχεις ερωτευτεί πραγματικά,υπάρχει και μια χ-ψ ανταπόκριση απο την άλλη πλευρά και πιστεύεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά,κάτι παίζει να στραβώσει και να βρεθείς πάλι στα τάρταρα..

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αυτο φοβαμαι κι εγω....

----------


## Mελίνa

Να κι εγω που οσες σχεσεις ειχα πηγαν στραβα. Εχω περασει μεγαλο διαστημα μοναξιας 3 χρονων. Στην αρχη με πειραζε παρα πολυ και με εκνευριζαν απιστευτα τα ζευγαρια, οπως και οι φιλες μου που ειχαν αγορια και οποτε βγαιναμε επρεπε να μου κουβαλανε και το αγορι τους μαζι ντε και καλα, ξερεις να κραταω το φαναρι και απο μεσα μου να σιχτιριζω και να βιαζομαι να φυγω να γυρισω σπιτι μου να μην βλεπω κανεναν. Σιγα σιγα το επαιρνα αποφαση οτι θα μεινω μονη μου και ειχε αρχισει να μην με νοιαζει τοσο. Ειχα αναισθητοποιηθει αρκετα και απλως εκανα πραγματα στην καθημερινοτητα μου σαν ρομποτ, δουλεια, κανας καφες, καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια στο ενδιαμεσο... Μεχρι που τον τριτο χρονο ουτε που με ενοιαζε πια, το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το θεμα. Στο ενδιαμεσο βεβαια μου ειχαν τυχει κατι περιπτωσεις... περιπτωσαρες. Οποτε ειχα παραιτηθει και απο το σεξ γιατι ειχα βαρεθει το κουτσοι στραβοι στον αγιο παντελεημονα. Και εκει που δεν με ενοιαζε και περναγα καλα, ειχα τοτε και μια δουλεια που μολις τελειωσε ειχα κανει ταξιδια με τα λεφτα που πηρα (ειχα γυρισει στο πατρικο μου οποτε δεν ειχα νοικια και λογαριασμους), εβγαινα με φιλους/ες που βρηκα ελευθερους/ες, ειχα τα μοναχικα μου χομπι... βγηκα μια μερα για καφε με μια φιλη και μου κουβαλησε και τον αντρα της μαζι. Και για να μην κραταω το φαναρι μαλλον, ειπε μετα αυτος και σε ενα φιλο του να ρθει. Ε του αρεσα, μου αρεσε, τελειωσε η τοτε περιοδος μοναξιας μου.
Αντε τωρα να το παρω παλι απο την αρχη αποφαση...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εννοεις οτι τωρα εχεις χωρισει ; Λυπαμαι αν ισχυει.Προσωπικα δε νιωθω ποτε αβολα με φιλικα ζευγαρια ισα ισα που θελω παρεουλα αλλα οταν ο αλλος πχ εχει κανει παιδια, ή μενει σχετικα μακρια ή εχει οικονομικα προβληματα κ μετραει κ το ευρω για να βγει, αναγκαστικα θα χαθει με τους φιλους του και ειδικα με τους μπακουρους φιλους του. Με στεναχωρει που αλλαζουν τα πραγματα στις φιλιες αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι λογικο και δε το κακιζω.
Απο ολη την ιστορια που εγραψες αυτο που με εντυπωσιαζει οπως και σε καθε ανθρωπο που το ακουω ειναι το "δε με ενοιαζε πια (η μοναξια)"....

----------


## 85Eon

30 χρόνια μόνος. Και είμαι άντρας. Φαντάσου το δικό μου το βάσανο. Εσύ τουλάχιστον έκανες και σχέσεις. Έχεις αυτό που λένε "εμπειρία". Εγώ τί να πω, που αν ακούσει κάποια πιθανή μελλοντική σύντροφος μου (εως απίθανη..) ότι έκανα πρώτη φορά σεξ στα 28 μου θα φρικάρει και θα φύγει τρέχοντας; Όπως έκανε η πρώην μου μέσα σε 4 βδομάδες όταν κατάλαβε ότι ήμουν παρθένος και ότι ήταν η πρώτη μου.
Φαντάσου πώς είναι όλο αυτό για έναν άντρα, που εξ ορισμού δεν έχει τόση ελευθερία επιλογών στη ζωή..

----------


## deleted-member181016

O καθενας κουβαλαει εναν σταυρο...Η ζωη εχει γινει σκληρη και οι ιστοριες που ειναι και σε χειροτερη θεση απο τη δικη μου μονο στεναχωρια μου προκαλουν.Και να σκεφτεις υπαρχει κοσμος που περιμενει να παρηγορηθεις με το "υπαρχουν και χειροτερα"....

----------


## 85Eon

> Η ζωη εχει γινει σκληρη


Η ζωή έχει γίνει απόμακρη. Είναι ο καιρός της μοναξιάς τώρα, των πόλεων, των σύγχρονων και μοντέρνων ρυθμων. Στην εποχή των social media όπου με ένα "κλικ" ταξιδεύεις όπου θες... Και όμως, σε αυτήν την εποχή, βασιλεύει η μοναξιά.

Θαρρείς, πως αυτοί που ζουν τα πολλά, δεν έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με την μοναξιά; 
Ίσως και χειρότερα...


_Καλά, θ’ απορροφήσουν κάτι από την έγνοια σου
η μέρα, η κίνηση, η δουλειά σου, οι φίλοι,
και θα μπορέσεις ύστερα να πας
σε κάνα θέατρο ή κέντρον ή όπου αλλού.
Όμως όταν τελειώσουν όλα
τα θέατρα και τα κέντρα κλείσουν,
και πουν οι φίλοι καληνύχτα,
και πρέπει να γυρίσεις πια στο σπίτι, τι θα γίνει;
Το ξέρεις πως σκληρή, αδυσώπητη
σε περιμένει στο κρεβάτι σου η έγνοια,
Θα ‘σαι μονάχος.
Και τότες θα λογαριαστείτε.
Θες ή δε θες θα μπουν κάτω όλα, να λογαριαστείτε.
Θα ‘σαι μονάχος
κι ανυπεράσπιστος απ’ τα θέατρα και τα κέντρα,
κι απ’ τη δουλειά σου και τους φίλους.
Σε περιμένει στο κρεβάτι σου η έγνοια.
Θά ‘ρθεις, δεν γίνεται. Είν’ τόσο σίγουρη γι’ αυτό, και περιμένει.
Είναι στο σπίτι και σε περιμένει._
Κώστας Μόντης, «Νύχτες»

----------


## Macgyver

> Περίπου σημαίνει περίπου, γιατί δεν ζητάμε ταυτότητες εδώ, μπορεί κάποιος να μην θέλει να πει επακριβώς...


Αστειευομαι , Κιουμπ, λες να την ' ελεγα ' σε σενα ? οχι βεβαια , αλλα μου φανηκε αστειο το περιπου , δλδ ειμαι περιπου /χοντρικα γυρω στα 53-54-55 ? κατι τετοιο ας πουμε ? ειναι καπως .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Η ζωή έχει γίνει απόμακρη. Είναι ο καιρός της μοναξιάς τώρα, των πόλεων, των σύγχρονων και μοντέρνων ρυθμων. Στην εποχή των social media όπου με ένα "κλικ" ταξιδεύεις όπου θες... Και όμως, σε αυτήν την εποχή, βασιλεύει η μοναξιά.
> ι.[/I]
> Κώστας Μόντης, «Νύχτες»


Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια , η τεχνολογια , αυτου του ειδους παντα , μονο ζημιά εκανε στις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις , κο ομως εσεις οι νεωτεροι ανατροφοδοτειτε τα φεις και τις λοιπες αηδιες ........

----------


## Macgyver

> O καθενας κουβαλαει εναν σταυρο...Η ζωη εχει γινει σκληρη και οι ιστοριες που ειναι και σε χειροτερη θεση απο τη δικη μου μονο στεναχωρια μου προκαλουν.Και να σκεφτεις υπαρχει κοσμος που περιμενει να παρηγορηθεις με το "υπαρχουν και χειροτερα"....


Η ζωη ειναι πραματι σκληρη , ειναι μια σειρα μαχων που πρεπει να δωσεις , τιποτα δεν χαριζεται , τιποτα δεν δινεται δωρεαν , αυτη ειναι η ζωη , και η θα μαχηθεις , η θα καταποντιστεις , δεν ειναι για τους λιποψυχους ..................ουτε για τους ηττοπαθεις ....ουτε θα σουρθη το μαννα εξ ουρανου , πρεπει να καταβαλλεις προσωπικη προσπαθεια .......

Οσο για το υπαρχουν και χειροτερα , ειναι μια μεγαλη αληθεια , δεν ειναι παρηγορια ....

----------


## Mελίνa

Καλα ειχα κανει εγω και πανω σε ενα καταθλιπτικο με εντονο αγχος ταυτοχρονα επεισοδιο εκλεισα δια παντος το facebook μου. Ειχε αρχισει να με αγχωνει ολο αυτο, να βλεπω τους καυγαδες των αλλων κατω απο καθε ποστ σελιδας, να με βλεπουν ονλαιν οσο και να κρυβομουν, να με ρωτανε πού ειμαι και εχω καιρο να κανω καποια δημοσιευση, να βλεπω τις υπεροχες ζωες των αλλων (εστω και πλασματικες και πλασαρισμενες για social media). Ε δεν αντεξα, το εκλεισα και ησυχασε το κεφαλι μου απο δαυτο. Βεβαια ετσι δεν θυμουνται πανω απο 5 ατομα τα γενεθλια μου, χαχαχα. Οριστε, χειροτερευει και την μνημη και τις κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις σου απεναντι στους αλλους, δηλαδη αν σε ενδιεφερε πραγματικα καποιος δεν θα ειχες αναγκη ενα κοινωνικο δικτυο να σου πει ποτε ειναι τα γενεθλια του, θα το θυμοσουν μονος σου.

Σε αυτο που με ρωτας phalaenopsis, ναι αυτο εννοω οτι χωρισαμε. Βεβαια αλλος ηταν αυτος που ανεφερα παραπανω που γνωρισα απο φιλους, με εκεινον ειχα χωρισει απο το 2013. Μετα εκανα αλλη σχεση που κι αυτη κατεληξε σε χωρισμο προσφατα και ξερω καλα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρει μια γυναικα καποιον, μαλιστα μια γυναικα με καποια στανταρ που θετει και οχι οποιον της την πεσει σε ενα μπαρ ή ενα κλαμπ οπως κανουν καποιες φιλες μου που καθε βδομαδα ειναι με αλλον και καταληγουν ολες με το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα: ο γκομενος να εξαφανιζεται ετσι απλα αφου τις εχει π@δ@ξει 2-3 φορες και να μην απανταει σε μηνυματα και messengers. Σχεσεις στο fast forward.
Και δεν με παρηγορησε ουτε και μενα ποτε το υπαρχουν και χειροτερα. Πώς δηλαδη το οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα πρεπει να κανει καποιον να νιωσει καλυτερα; Δηλαδη να χαρει με την δυστυχια καποιων αλλων; Ή να του φανει πιο ασημαντο το δικο του προβλημα;
Εσυ το δικαιολογεις και νταξει ναι, λογικο ειναι ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα, αλλα απο την αλλη βλεπω αλλους παντρεμενους που δεν εχουν χασει τις φιλιες τους και συναντιουνται συχνα ειτε στις καφετεριες της γειτονιας, πχ εδω που μενω εχουμε καποια καφε που καθε πρωι προς μεσημερι ειναι στεκι παντρεμενων γυναικων ανα 3αδες και 4αδες. Συναντιουνται καθημερινα. Καποιες δεν δουλευουν, καποιες δουλευουν απογευμα οποτε εχουν ελευθερο το πρωινο. Και αλλες καλουν στα σπιτια τα απογευματα τις φιλες τους, οποτε δεν υπαρχει και το οικονομικο θεμα εκει. Οποτε θεωρω πως αν καποιος θελει να κρατησει τις φιλιες του τις κραταει. Και σκεφτομαι οτι οσοι εκαναν σχεση ή παντρευτηκαν χαθηκαν απο φιλους επειδη πολυ απλα χρησιμοποιουσαν τους φιλους σαν δεκανικια στην μοναξια τους για να βγαινουν μεχρι να γνωρισουν καποιον και αφου εγινε αυτο που ηθελαν αφοσιωθηκαν τελειως σε αυτο ξεχνωντας τους φιλους τους. Ειμαι του "οποιος θελει βρισκει τροπους, οποιος δεν θελει ψαχνει δικαιολογιες".

Την μοναξια την ειχα συνηθισει και ειχα κανει μεγαλη προσπαθεια να απωθησω στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου το οτι δεν εχω καποιον και ουτε ελπιζα να βρω. Και ειχα αφοσιωθει εντελως σε αλλα πραγματα που με ευχαριστουσαν και μπορουσα να κανω μονη μου, οπως να διαβαζω βιβλια, να συμμετεχω σε φορουμ με καποια ειδικα ενδιαφεροντα, να βλεπω σειρες και ταινιες, να κανω ταξιδια με μια φιλη που δεν ταιριαζα μεν ιδιαιτερα μαζι της, αλλα ηταν ελευθερη χωρις υποχρεωσεις και με καποια λιγη οικονομικη ανεση να μπορεσουμε να κανουμε 1-2 ταξιδια τον χρονο και αλλες ημερησιες εκδρομες. Τωρα παει και αυτο, λεφτα γιοκ και για τις δυο μας...
Δηλαδη ειχα πεισει τον εαυτο μου οτι αυτη ειναι η ζωη μου και γι'αυτο φτιαχτηκα εγω και να μην θελω κατι αλλο και να μην δινω σημασια σε κατι αλλο. Τωρα αν θα μου ξεσπουσε τιποτα αργοτερα δεν το ξερω, αν συνεχιζα να μενω μονη μου περα των 3 χρονων. Οπως και να χει τωρα παλι μονη μου ειμαι και οπως ειπες τα πραγματα εχουν δυσκολεψει πολυ οποτε οπως το κοβω....θα ξεπερασω τα 3 χρονια της προηγουμενης φορας. Ειμαι ηδη 30, για την ακριβεια αυριο τα κλεινω, οποτε μπαινω στην επικινδυνη δεκαετια... Μετα τι μενει; Να γινω κουγκαρ οπως κανουν πολλες; χαχαχα

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> οπως και οι φιλες μου που ειχαν αγορια και οποτε βγαιναμε επρεπε να μου κουβαλανε και το αγορι τους μαζι ντε και καλα


Kαι μενα μου τη σπαει αυτο,ειτε εχω ο ιδιος σχεση ειτε οχι,γιατι εγω ειμαι φιλος με το συγκεκριμενο ατομο οχι με το ταιρι του,και εχω αλλη οικειοτητα οταν ειμαι μονος μαζι του και μπορουμε να πουμε αλλα πραγματα.Πχ δεν θα πω κατι πολυ προσωπικο μπροστα στο/η συντροφο του.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Σαφως και το ξερω οτι οι φιλοι μου θα μπορουσαν να με θυμουνται συχνοτερα αλλα ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος που δε θελω να γινομαι βαρος ουτε να παραπονιεμαι. Μαλλον αυτο φταιει οτι κατεληξα μονη μου γενικως. Η πολυ αξιοπρεπεια προφανως βλαπτει....
Μελινα τη ζωη που περιεγραψες με τα βιβλια τα ταξιδια κ τις δραστηριοτητες την κανω ηδη οσο μπορω λογω χρηματων αλλα την κανω ηδη...δε με γεμιζει. Θελω συντροφο, παρακαλαω να σταματησω να θελω, αλλα θελω. Επισης οι σχεσεις στο fast forward...και σε μενα εχει τυχει και ιστοριες εχω ακουσει.Μια φορα ειχα γνωρισει ενα παιδι, εκανε σαν τρελος εξαρχης με ηθελε πολυ,ρομαντικος, λεω τι εγινε εσπασε ο διαολος το ποδι του? Ολα πηγαιναν καλα και ξαφνικα εξαφανιση. Και μου συνεβει και αλλες 2 φορες συνολικα...Και δεν εχω ακουσει αυτη την ιστορια μονο απο ενα ατομο. Ειναι κλασικο στυλακι πολλων ανδρων η εξαφανιση ενω υποκρινονται οτι ειναι φουλ ερωτευμενοι.Προτιμω τουλαχιστον τους ντομπρους..τον τυπο που ειχαμε βγει 2 φορες κ στο τριτο ραντεβου μου λεει εγω ειμαι πολυγαμικος κ πρεπει να το ανεχτεις για να εισαι μαζι μου, τον αλλον τυπο που γυρισε κ μου ειπε σε θελω μονο για σεξ γιατι δεν εχω ξεπερασει ακομα την πρωην μου, τον αλλο φοβερο τυπο που μου ξεφουρνησε οτι ειναι παντρεμενος κ απορησε που τον εβρησα πολυ ασχημα και εφυγα επι τοπου, τον αλλον τυπο που απο το πρωτο ραντεβου μου ειπε οτι γουσταρει να του βαζουν δαχτυλακι κ αλλιως δε φτιαχνεται....εχω κι αλλα ας μη συνεχισω....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Μελινα τη ζωη που περιεγραψες με τα βιβλια τα ταξιδια κ τις δραστηριοτητες την κανω ηδη οσο μπορω λογω χρηματων αλλα την κανω ηδη...δε με γεμιζει. Θελω συντροφο, παρακαλαω να σταματησω να θελω, αλλα θελω.


Λογικο ειναι βρε κοριτσια,το καθε πραγμα ξεχωριστα χρειαζεται.

Δεν μπορεις να πεις κανω ταξιδια αρα δεν με πειραζει η μοναξια,ή το αναποδο.

Ειναι ξεχωριστες αναγκες που δεν αλληλοκαλυπτονται.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ισχυει... Δεν υπαρχει υποκαταστατο.

----------


## anxious4ever

θυμαμαι κ γω οταν ημουν μονη 6 χρονια μου ειχε φανει ατελειωτο..πιστευα οτι δεν θα ερωτευθω κ ποτε..οτι τελος..οποιον εβλεπα με ξενερωνε..δεν μου εκανε κλικ..
μετα εβγαινα κ ειχα κουραστει κ να βγαινω κ να πηγαινω με φιλες παντου..εννοω προς το τελος της μοναξιας μου,,ειχα βαρεθει απστευτα..παμε για ποτε.παμε σε ενα παρτυ..κ ξανα μανα τα ιδια..με ειχε τρελλανει αυτο..τα πρωτα 5 χρονια ημουν οκ..γουσταρα που ημουν μονη..αλλα μολις μπηκε ο 6ος χρονος υπεφερα πολυ..
κ γω εβλεπα ζευγαρια κ μου τη σπαγανε..μου ρχοταν να τους χαστουκισω ενα πραμα..

----------


## Mελίνa

Κι εμενα δε με γεμιζαν μονο αυτα, ειδικα στην αρχη. Τον τελευταιο χρονο, μηνες για την ακριβεια, ειχα φτασει να μην με νοιαζει με πολυ προσωπικη μου προσπαθεια. Δηλαδη να κανω καθημερινους διαλογους επι 2 χρονια επαναλαμβανοντας μου συνεχως τα αρνητικα του να εχω σχεση και τα θετικα του να μην εχω (δεν ειχα περασει και πολυ καλα στις σχεσεις που ειχα πριν και ακομα και αν περασα καλα σε καποια, ηταν τυπος εξαφανιζολ στο τελος χωρις προφανη λογο και αιτια, οποτε...)
Και μιλουσα και πολυ γιαυτο με μια φιλη που ειναι μονη της απο τα 21 και μετα και ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο μενα, εγω 30 αυτη τωρα θα μπει στα 36, οποτε μιλαμε πια για 15 χρονια μοναξια. Και την εβλεπα να μην την νοιαζει καν, να μην επιδιωκει να κανει σχεση, το αντιθετο να επιδιωκει κιολας, και προσπαθουσα να παραδειγματιζομαι απο εκεινη. Και ξαναλεω οτι προφανως και θα μου εβγαινε ξεσπασμα αν συνεχιζα να ειμαι μονη μου, παντα υπηρχε ενα απροσδιοριστο κενο μεσα μου αλλα το απεκλεια απο το μυαλο μου, το γεμιζα με αλλα πραγματα και σκεψεις που δεν ειχαν τιποτα να κανουν με ερωτες και σχεσεις.
Τωρα που πρεπει να ξανακανω το ιδιο μου φαινεται παλουκι...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Eιναι θεμα ανθρωπου και χαρακτηρα.Αυτη η φιλη σου ισως δεν ειχε ονειρο τοσο πολυ αυτο το πραγμα και εδινε προτεραιοτητα σε αλλους τομεις. Αν ειναι ο ανθρωπος ευτυχισμενος με οτι εχει ειναι πολυ ουσιαστικο και θεμιτο.Εχω γνωρισει κι εγω ατομα που λενε οτι ειναι καλα οντας ελευθεροι και μονοι αλλα ειναι συνηθως ατομα πολυ μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας που σιγουρα θεωρω οτι θα ειχαν περασει απο το σταδιο της στεναχωριας που νιωθω. Σε αυτο ελπιζω κιολας οτι οσο μεγαλωνω θα καταλαγιαζει η στεναχωρια και θα το παρω αποφαση.Προς το παρον κι εμενα παλουκι μου φαινεται. Επισης δεν μπορω να κανω ονειρα για τπτ.Οτι ονειρα εχω ειναι για δυο. Ειναι φασεις που κανω κατι σκεψεις που θελω να τις διωχνω αλλα σκεφτομαι αυτα τα 6 χρονια ως χαμενα χρονια...προσπαθω να την απωθω αυτη τη σκεψη γιατι με ριχνει παρα πολυ.Θα πρεπει να αλλαξω βαθια και ριζικα τον εαυτο μου κ το χαρακτηρα μου...πραγμα δυσκολο και δεν ξερω κι αν το θελω.Αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου οπως ειναι προσπαθω να βελτιωνομαι γενικως οσο μεγαλωνω κ θελω να ηρεμησω και με αυτο το θεμα καποια στιγμη....αλλα το να αλλαζεις κοσμοθεωρια, ονειρα και θελω μαλλον ειναι αδυνατο...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα γιατί να αλλάξεις τα θέλω σου? Δεν χρειάζεται αλλά ούτε και όταν δεν γίνονται τα θέλω μας πραγματικότητα λέμε χαμένα χρόνια...γιατί θα πάμε στα τάρταρα...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αστειευομαι , Κιουμπ, λες να την ' ελεγα ' σε σενα ? οχι βεβαια , αλλα μου φανηκε αστειο το περιπου , δλδ ειμαι περιπου /χοντρικα γυρω στα 53-54-55 ? κατι τετοιο ας πουμε ? ειναι καπως .......


Ε όχι και έτσι, να πεις πχ είμαι πάνω από 50 ή έχω μπει στα 50.............

----------


## Mελίνa

> Eιναι θεμα ανθρωπου και χαρακτηρα.Αυτη η φιλη σου ισως δεν ειχε ονειρο τοσο πολυ αυτο το πραγμα και εδινε προτεραιοτητα σε αλλους τομεις. Αν ειναι ο ανθρωπος ευτυχισμενος με οτι εχει ειναι πολυ ουσιαστικο και θεμιτο.Εχω γνωρισει κι εγω ατομα που λενε οτι ειναι καλα οντας ελευθεροι και μονοι αλλα ειναι συνηθως ατομα πολυ μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας που σιγουρα θεωρω οτι θα ειχαν περασει απο το σταδιο της στεναχωριας που νιωθω. Σε αυτο ελπιζω κιολας οτι οσο μεγαλωνω θα καταλαγιαζει η στεναχωρια και θα το παρω αποφαση.Προς το παρον κι εμενα παλουκι μου φαινεται. Επισης δεν μπορω να κανω ονειρα για τπτ.Οτι ονειρα εχω ειναι για δυο. Ειναι φασεις που κανω κατι σκεψεις που θελω να τις διωχνω αλλα σκεφτομαι αυτα τα 6 χρονια ως χαμενα χρονια...προσπαθω να την απωθω αυτη τη σκεψη γιατι με ριχνει παρα πολυ.Θα πρεπει να αλλαξω βαθια και ριζικα τον εαυτο μου κ το χαρακτηρα μου...πραγμα δυσκολο και δεν ξερω κι αν το θελω.Αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου οπως ειναι προσπαθω να βελτιωνομαι γενικως οσο μεγαλωνω κ θελω να ηρεμησω και με αυτο το θεμα καποια στιγμη....αλλα το να αλλαζεις κοσμοθεωρια, ονειρα και θελω μαλλον ειναι αδυνατο...


Σαφως και ειναι τα ονειρα για δυο... Για εναν ειναι λειψα... Αλλα ειχα καταφερει να κανω ονειρα που περιλαμβαναν μονο εμενα. Πχ φανταζομουν οτι εχω λεφτα να ταξιδευω σε ολον τον κοσμο. Χαχαχα, καλο, καλο. Ουτε αυτο δεν εχω. Οταν πηγαινα στο σχολειο ειχα μια καθηγητρια η οποια ηταν ανυπαντρη, ανω των 40. Και οποτε ειχαμε διακοπες, χριστουγεννα, πασχα, καλοκαιρι, ταξιδευε. Πηγε παντου σχεδον, εξωτικα μερη, ολη την Ευρωπη, Αφρικη, Αμερικη... Και παραδεχομαι οτι την ζηλευα. Οποτε φανταζομουν στα μονα ονειρα μου οτι κι εγω θα ειμαι καπως ετσι, οτι αφου ουδεποτε θα κανω οικογενεια, θα μπορω τουλαχιστον να εχω την ελευθερια να ταξιδευω οπου γουσταρω χωρις υποχρεωσεις και να δινω αναφορα. Αμ δε..

----------


## deleted-member181016

cube δικιο εχεις γιαυτο κ προσπαθω να μη το σκεφτομαι ετσι αλλα σε φασεις μεγαλης απελπισιας σκεφτομαι ακομα κι αυτο.Αυτο επισης που παρατηρω ειναι οτι οι πολυ μαυρες σκεψεις εντεινονται τις μερες που περιμενω περιοδο.Θα μου πεις κατι μας ειπες κοπελια.Δεν κανεις σεξ, εισαι ανω των 30 και περιμενεις κ οι ορμονες να ειναι οκ? 

Mελινα, εχω ταξιδεψει πολυ μονη μου.Τον καιρο που πρωτοχωρισα απο την τελευταια μεγαλη μου σχεση ημουν σε πολυ καλη φαση με τον εαυτο μου.Αισιοδοξη και με ορεξη για πολλα.Ταξιδεψα πολυ μονη εκανα πραγματα πολλα επισης μονη και στην αρχη μου αρεσε. Μολις περασε ο πρωτος χρονος και εγιναν τα πρωτα στραπατσα με γνωριμιες αρχισα να πεφτω ψυχολογικα σταδιακα ολο και πιο κατω. Γιαυτο και θεωρω ως πολυ μεγαλο μου λαθος το γεγονος οτι λυσαξα να γνωρισω ατομα ειδικα μπαινοντας στο ιντερνετ τοσο πολυ και συνεχως.Περιμενα να βρω σοβαρη σχεση πχ στο τιντερ (εδω γελαμε) και αλλα τετοια παρομοια.Αλλα ηταν εξισου σοβαρες απογοητευσεις οταν πχ φιλοι σου σου ελεγαν να σου γνωρισουμε αυτο το παιδι, να μπαινεις στο τρυπακι, να σου αρεσει κ εκεινος να σε απορριπτει (μαλλον λογω εμφανισης).Λογικο δε μπορουμε να αρεσουμε σε ολους. Δεν ειμαι Ζωη Λασκαρη ουτε Γ.Βασιλειαδου...ειμαι μαλλον Βλαχοπουλου :p (ετσι για να το ριξω και λιγο στην πλακα ρε παιδι μου)....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Καλησπερα. Το είπα και σε αλλο μέλος σε πμ και θα το πω και σε εσένα: εδω η μαμά της honey boo boo εχει γκομενο και είναι και χωρισμένη λολ. Αν δε ξερεις κανε μια αναζητηση και θα καταλαβεις....Ε μια Βλαχοπουλου θα έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό; :P
Απλά μην έχεις στενάχωρη καρδιά, σεκλετια οκ δε χωρουνε, αλλά οι χαρες που καρτερεις θα 'ρθουνε :)
Παρατηρώ ότι θεωρείς πως αιτία της μοναξιάς σου είναι η εμφάνιση σου, το πετάς εδώ κι εκει. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι, αλλά οκ λογικό μετά από πολύ καιρο μόνη να αναπτύξεις και μία τέτοια ανασφάλεια. Αλλά αν είσαι όπως μας τα λες νορμαλ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν σε απέρριψαν όντως λόγω εμφάνισης. Μπορεί να ήταν κάτι άλλο που δεν τους κολλουσε, είτε ειχε να κάνει με κάποιο δικό σου στοιχείο είτε κάποιον άσχετο λόγο είτε λόγω κάποιας άλλης ασυμβατότητας. Πόσο έξω από τα κυβικά σου ήταν πια τον Ραιαν Γκοσλινγκ σου φέρανε οι γνωστοί σου; Να σου πω τους έχεις ακόμα αυτούς τους γνωστούς; :P ... αστειακι.
Αλλά κοίτα είτε ήταν αυτός ο λόγος είτε όχι το δεδομένο είναι ένα: δεν νιώθεις και γαμάτα με τον εαυτό σου νομίζω... Όπως και να είσαι έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι για να νιώθεις εσύ πιο ωραία; Να ξυπνάς το πρωί και να λες "πω τι σέξυ που είμαι ρε γαμωτο"; Λολ. Για σένα; Είναι λίγο χαζό αλλά γενικά βοηθαει στο να ανεβαίνει η διάθεση σου, νιώθεις πιο...ανάλαφρη να το πω; Και εκπέμπεις λίγο άλλον αέρα και ας μην υπάρχει καμιά μπαμ διάφορα. Εγω αυτο έχω παρατηρήσει και σε εμένα και σε άλλους. Και ουσιαστικά για τον εαυτό σου το λέω, άσε το θέμα της μοναξιάς, ασχετα που παίζει ρόλο αν φαίνεται πεσμένο το ηθικό σου.... Εσυ νιωθεις ωραία; 
Μπορεί να το είχες δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν, μπορεί και να είχε πιάσει...τώρα; Μεταξύ μας (όχι ότι είναι δημόσιο φόρουμ, ελα μεταξύ μας τώρα :P) συνεχίζεις να κάνεις πράγματα για να νιώθεις ωραία ή τα εχεις παρατήσει;

----------


## deleted-member181016

Nαι ειναι ανασφαλεια που ερχεται και φευγει αλλα βαθια μεσα μου ξερω πως δεν ειναι η αιτια. Κοιταξε θα σου πω τι συνεβει με ενα παιδι που μου εφεραν κ μου αρεσε τρομερα. Μου τον γνωρισε μια φιλη μου τρομερα εμφανισιμη ας την πουμε Ζωη Λασκαρη. :p Οταν ηταν να βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι μου χε πει η ιδια οτι το παιδι αυτο ο Ραιαν ( :p ) της ειχε πει "θα μας γνωρισεις καμια φιλη σου ? " Eτσι της γεννηθηκε η ιδεα να βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι. Τελικα τι αποδειχτηκε. Οτι το παιδι αυτο γουσταρε τη φιλη μου (απολυτως λογικο εφοσον ειναι πιο ομορφη απο εμενα). Και τις δυο δε μας ηξερε καλα. Εμενα οκ με ειδε μια φορα αλλα τη φιλη μου την ηξερε κανα μηνα. Οταν εγινε αυτο η φιλη μου επεσε απο τα συννεφα μου ειπε "δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι ενδιαφερεται για μενα αλλιως δε θα κανονιζα τετοιο πραγμα να σε στεναχωρησω κι εσενα αλλα να μπω κι εγω σε διαδικασια εφοσον ειμαι αλλου κ δεν ενδιαφερομαι". Long story short με απεριψαν λογω εμφανισης.Καθαρα.Και αλλες φορες που εχει συμβει ξερω οτι ειναι το πιθανοτερο γιαυτο. Βλεπω γενικα οι αντρες γυρω μου να εχουν αρκετα υψηλα στανταρ σε αυτον τον τομεα.Ομως παρολαυτα λεω οτι ξερω μεσα μου πως δεν ειναι αυτο η αιτια που ειμαι μονη.Ισως απλα αυτο το κανει λιγο πιο απιθανο και αδυνατο.
Θα μιλησω εντελως ειλικρινα.Νιωθω παρα πολυ ωραια με τον εαυτο μου.Θεωρω οτι ειμαι ενα ατομο πολυ ενδιαφερον με χιουμορ με νορμαλ εμφανιση (Βλαχοπουλου :p) με πνευματικη καλλιεργεια με ενδιαφερουσα δουλεια αλλα και χομπυ και γενικως εχω πραγματα να δοσω.Τι πιστευω ομως. Οτι με αδικουν οι αντρες.Οι περισσοτεροι αντρες δε με εκτιμουν.Οσοι εχει τυχει να με εκτιμησουν (λιγοι οχι πολλοι) δεν με ενδιεφερε να κανω σχεση μαζι τους.Με καποιους απο αυτους το προσπαθησα μηπως μου βγει γιατι δεν ειμαι ο ανθρωπος που απορριπτει ευκολα αν δε γνωρισει καποιον (εγκεφαλικη γαρ) αλλα δεν εβγαινε τιποτα τελικα. Τα γεγονοτα που εχουν συμβει με κανουν να εχω πεσει ψυχολογικα να εχω ως ενα σημειο και ηττοπαθεια και να επηρεαζεται και η αυτοπεποιθηση μου και ολα αυτα. Ακομα κ το σωμα μου που δεν πληρει τα στανταρ μοντελου το βλεπω και λεω να μια ωραια χυμωδης σιλουετα.Δε με θεωρω κακοφτιαγμενη σε καμια περιπτωση ουτε το πιστευω. Ατυχη σιγουρα ειμαι γιατι θα μπορουσα να βρω εναν ανθρωπο να εκτιμησει το οποιο πακετο διαθετω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Λοιπόν σου βρήκα τη λύση. Βρες πιο άσχημες φίλες :P
Χαχαχα μικρη καφριλα σορυ. 
Πφφφφφ ωραία τα λες και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έτσι. Με ψιλοστενοχωρει αυτό γιατί λεμε συνήθως αν βρεις τι φταίει και το διορθώσεις θα παει καλυτερα το πράγμα κλπ αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι έτσι. Λες απλά να υπάρχει η σκέτη ατυχία; Τόσο πια; Ή κάτι σου διαφεύγει; Λες να λέμε ολα αυτά τα πράγματα εν μερει για να έχουμε μία ψευδαίσθηση ελέγχου σε πράγματα που είναι ως επί το πλείστον τυχαια?

Αλλά να σου πω κάτι, το ίντερνετ δεν είναι δείγμα ρε συ για υγιείς σχεσεις, ούτε ΚΑΝ. Μην μετράς τις εμπειρίες σου από εκεί. Αλήθεια τώρα. Ξέχνα τα. Η δεσμευμένοι ή καμενοι είναι όλοι. Λίγες και σπανιοτατες οι εξαιρεσεις. Σε σάιτ γνωριμιων ούτε καν. Σε κάνα σάιτ φόρουμ με κοινά διαφεροντα αν σας ενδιαφέρει και τους δύο ή ξυλογλυπτική ξέρω γω και μιλούσατε για ανταλλαγή σχεδίων αρχικά λολ...εκει οκ παίζει να γίνει κάτι υγιες..πάντως εσυ τα από φίλους φίλων μέτρα σαν ουσιαστικές εμπειριες. Που οκ δύο τρεις απορρίψεις δεν είναι τραγικό. Απο τις μπούρδες στο ίντερνετ θα κάτσεις να σκάσεις;

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εχω φιλες απο ολων των κατηγοριων. Δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα αλλα το ξερω οτι εκανες χιουμορ.Αλλα για να απαντησω και σε αυτο οταν ειμαι με φιλες σαν εμενα η πιο ασχημες ενδεχομενως δε μας πλησιαζει ανθρωπος χαχαχαχα!
Επειδη εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου 2500 νυχτες (καπου τοσες ειναι) καταληγω οτι ειμαι ατυχη δεδομενου και οτι δεν ειμαι ουτε πανεμορφη, ουτε ειναι πολλοι ελευθεροι αντρες που να πληρουν 2-3 προυποθεσεις που θελω (η εστω 4-5 δε θα κολλησω στο νουμερο αλλωστε ολοι μας εχουμε καποια στανταρ και καποιοι βρισκουν το ατομο να τα πληρει), εχει φυγει λαος εξωτερικο η κριση εχει κανει τον κοσμο να κλειστει στα σπιτια του και στον εαυτο του....εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση απο το δικο μου χερι καιρο τωρα. Επισης αν ημουν εδω κ σας ελεγα "εγω φταιω ειμαι ασχημη, ειμαι ετσι ειμαι αλλιως " το πιθανοτερο θα μου λεγατε ειναι να μη τα ριχνω στον εαυτο μου κ οτι δεν ειναι ετσι. Επειδη περασα απο αυτο το σταδιο για πολλες απο τις 2500 νυχτες και ειμαι εδω κ με αγαπω και με εκτιμω οπως ακριβως ειμαι,γιαυτο λεω αυτα που λεω κ τα συμπερασματα μου ειναι αυτα που ανεφερα.
Οσο για το νετ.Ειναι λιγα παραδειγματα που ανεφερα ειχα fails και απο αλλες "πηγες" γνωριμιων.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Επισης υπαρχουν αντρες που πληρουν τις προυποθεσεις που θελω, που ειναι ελευθεροι που μπορει να με θελουν σαν εμφανιση και να γυρισουν να μου πουν ξερεις δε θελω σχεση θελω μονο σεξ...αυτο κι αν συμβαινει (οχι σε μενα μονο αλλα και γενικοτερα).

Μαλλον πρεπει να παιξω κανα τζοκερ μου φαινεται πιο πιθανο να εχω εκει τυχη ετσι οπως τα λεμε και τα ξανασκεφτομαι :p:cool:

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε παιξε κάνα τζόκερ ντε να βρεις τη χαρά σου..ποιος τους χεζει τους άντρες :P

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αχ να το λεγα αυτο το ποιος τους χεζει και να το πιστευα τι καλα που θα ητανε.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Λογικο δε μπορουμε να αρεσουμε σε ολους. Δεν ειμαι Ζωη Λασκαρη ουτε Γ.Βασιλειαδου...ειμαι μαλλον Βλαχοπουλου :p (ετσι για να το ριξω και λιγο στην πλακα ρε παιδι μου)....


Κακο παραδειγμα,και η Βλαχοπουλου ασχημη ειναι :p

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αχαχαχαχα .... οκ ας σκεφτω αλλο. Ζωη Λασκαρη Μαρθα Βουρτση Γεωργια Βασιλειαδου. Πωωωωω ετσι που κλαιω κ τη μοιρα μου γαντι μου πηγε. :p

----------


## anxious4ever

> Κι εμενα δε με γεμιζαν μονο αυτα, ειδικα στην αρχη. Τον τελευταιο χρονο, μηνες για την ακριβεια, ειχα φτασει να μην με νοιαζει με πολυ προσωπικη μου προσπαθεια. Δηλαδη να κανω καθημερινους διαλογους επι 2 χρονια επαναλαμβανοντας μου συνεχως τα αρνητικα του να εχω σχεση και τα θετικα του να μην εχω (δεν ειχα περασει και πολυ καλα στις σχεσεις που ειχα πριν και ακομα και αν περασα καλα σε καποια, ηταν τυπος εξαφανιζολ στο τελος χωρις προφανη λογο και αιτια, οποτε...)
> Και μιλουσα και πολυ γιαυτο με μια φιλη που ειναι μονη της απο τα 21 και μετα και ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο μενα, εγω 30 αυτη τωρα θα μπει στα 36, οποτε μιλαμε πια για 15 χρονια μοναξια. Και την εβλεπα να μην την νοιαζει καν, να μην επιδιωκει να κανει σχεση, το αντιθετο να επιδιωκει κιολας, και προσπαθουσα να παραδειγματιζομαι απο εκεινη. Και ξαναλεω οτι προφανως και θα μου εβγαινε ξεσπασμα αν συνεχιζα να ειμαι μονη μου, παντα υπηρχε ενα απροσδιοριστο κενο μεσα μου αλλα το απεκλεια απο το μυαλο μου, το γεμιζα με αλλα πραγματα και σκεψεις που δεν ειχαν τιποτα να κανουν με ερωτες και σχεσεις.
> Τωρα που πρεπει να ξανακανω το ιδιο μου φαινεται παλουκι...


η μοναξια εχει ενα κακο...συνηθιζεται...

----------


## anxious4ever

κγω που αγγιχω τα υψηλα στανταρτς(εχω μια εμφανιση τυπου ζωη λασκαρη)...ξερω ετσι λενε..δεν γαμιουνται κ αυτοι...λολ..
με εχει κουρασει..κ παλι μονη μου ημουν..δεν εχει μωρε να κανει αυτο.
ειχα βεβαια προτασεις κ ατελειωτα φλερτ..αλλα δεν ειναι η ομορφια η εξωτερικη παιδια που σε κανει να βρεις γκομενο..ή συντροφια κλπ κλπ..
αλλα ο αερας σου..η αυτοπεποιθηση σου κλπ.
ειχα μια φιλη θεοχονρτρη κ παντα ρε παιδια ειχε γκομενους κ να παιζει κ να φλερταρει κ ολα..πολυ παραξενο μου ειχε φανει..ομως οχι, η κοπελα ειχε τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση παντα, κ τωρα ειναι παντρεμενη με παιδι.
δεν ειναι θεμα ομορφιας απαραιτητα..δλδ τι?οσοι δεν εχουν μια καλη εμφανιση θα τους φαει η μοναξια?ελεος..
το παν ειναι να εισαι εσυ με αυτοπεποιθηση κ να εισαι οχι ηττοπαθης πιστευω..τωρα μπορει να λεω κ αρλουμπες γιατι ειναι κ πρωι ακομα κ δεν εχω ξυπνησει καλα καλα..αλλα νομιζω πως ετσι ειναι.
εγω παντω χτυπαγα πολλα γκομενακια οταν εβγαινα κ καθε μερα ημουν κ με αλλον, το κενο ομως που ενιωθα ηταν μεγαλο γιατι πραγματικα ημουν μονη.
δεν ηθελα κανεναν ουσιαστικα..ηθελα περιστασιακη παρεα.οταν ανοιξα εγω το μυαλο μου κ την ψυχη μου κ ενιωσα ετοιμη για σχεση..τοτε ευκολα ηρθε κ η σχεση..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> κγω που αγγιχω τα υψηλα στανταρτς(εχω μια εμφανιση τυπου ζωη λασκαρη)...ξερω ετσι λενε..δεν γαμιουνται κ αυτοι...λολ..
> με εχει κουρασει..κ παλι μονη μου ημουν..δεν εχει μωρε να κανει αυτο.
> ειχα βεβαια προτασεις κ ατελειωτα φλερτ..αλλα δεν ειναι η ομορφια η εξωτερικη παιδια που σε κανει να βρεις γκομενο..ή συντροφια κλπ κλπ..
> αλλα ο αερας σου..η αυτοπεποιθηση σου κλπ.
> ειχα μια φιλη θεοχονρτρη κ παντα ρε παιδια ειχε γκομενους κ να παιζει κ να φλερταρει κ ολα..πολυ παραξενο μου ειχε φανει..ομως οχι, η κοπελα ειχε τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση παντα, κ τωρα ειναι παντρεμενη με παιδι.
> δεν ειναι θεμα ομορφιας απαραιτητα..δλδ τι?οσοι δεν εχουν μια καλη εμφανιση θα τους φαει η μοναξια?ελεος..
> το παν ειναι να εισαι εσυ με αυτοπεποιθηση κ να εισαι οχι ηττοπαθης πιστευω..τωρα μπορει να λεω κ αρλουμπες γιατι ειναι κ πρωι ακομα κ δεν εχω ξυπνησει καλα καλα..αλλα νομιζω πως ετσι ειναι.
> εγω παντω χτυπαγα πολλα γκομενακια οταν εβγαινα κ καθε μερα ημουν κ με αλλον, το κενο ομως που ενιωθα ηταν μεγαλο γιατι πραγματικα ημουν μονη.
> δεν ηθελα κανεναν ουσιαστικα..ηθελα περιστασιακη παρεα.οταν ανοιξα εγω το μυαλο μου κ την ψυχη μου κ ενιωσα ετοιμη για σχεση..τοτε ευκολα ηρθε κ η σχεση..


Εσυ ησουν τελειως αλλη περιπτωση,αμα ηθελες θα ειχες σχεση τοτε,απλως σου αρεσε να σαι μια με τον εναν μια με τον αλλον.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν μου πολυαρεσε να ειμαι με τον εναν κ με τον αλλον..απλα ψαχνομουν..ηθελα να εχω παρεα..

----------


## Mara.Z

> αλλα δεν ειναι η ομορφια η εξωτερικη παιδια που σε κανει να βρεις γκομενο..ή συντροφια κλπ κλπ..
> αλλα ο αερας σου..η αυτοπεποιθηση σου κλπ.
> ειχα μια φιλη θεοχονρτρη κ παντα ρε παιδια ειχε γκομενους κ να παιζει κ να φλερταρει κ ολα..πολυ παραξενο μου ειχε φανει..ομως οχι, η κοπελα ειχε τρομερη αυτοπεποιθηση παντα, κ τωρα ειναι παντρεμενη με παιδι.
> δεν ειναι θεμα ομορφιας απαραιτητα..δλδ τι?οσοι δεν εχουν μια καλη εμφανιση θα τους φαει η μοναξια?ελεος..


είναι μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο! όντως είναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης. 
Η γυναικα ομως που εχει αυτοπεποιθηση θα προσεξει και την εμφανιση της, τα ρουχα, το μαλλί, το μακιγιαζ της, οποτε και κιλά να εχει ή θα τα καλύπτει τεχνηέντως ή με το ναζι και το ταμπεραμεντο της θα σε κερδιζει. 
Υπαρχουν αντρες που γουσταρουν τις χοντρες! μην το ξεχνας κι αυτο...
Υπαρχουν άντρες που παντρευονται χοντρες για να υποκαταστησουν τη μαμα τους, για να νιωθουν προστατευμενοι. 

Η καλη εμφανιση ειναι το πρωτο που θα προσεξεις σε καποιον, ο αερας. Η αυρα. Από εκει και περα μετα βλεπεις και τι σου βγαζει σαν προσωπικοτητα. Επισης, τι ζητας απο μια σχεση...Θελεις συντροφικοτητα? σεξουαλικες εμπειριες? παρεα για ταξιδια και κοινωνικη ζωη? ενα ταιρι για οικογενεια? λεφτά να τα ξοδευει ο αλλος για σενα? μια καθαριστρια/μαγειρισσα για το σπιτι? 
Αναλογα με τα ζητουμενα σου, ψαχνεις το αναλογο ειδος.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> δεν μου πολυαρεσε να ειμαι με τον εναν κ με τον αλλον..απλα ψαχνομουν..ηθελα να εχω παρεα..


Ε αμα ηθελες θα βρισκες τον καταλληλο αναμεσα στους τοσους




> Υπαρχουν αντρες που γουσταρουν τις χοντρες! μην το ξεχνας κι αυτο...


Αμα δε βρισκουν κατι καλυτερο...

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα τα θελει μαζι σε ενα..ποτε ομως δεν τα βρισκεις ολα μαζι σε ενα ατομο..καθε ανθρωπος εχει κ τα κουσουρια του.
φυσικα κ οταν εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση ξερεις να πειποιησαι περιτχνα τον εαυτο σου..
ολες μου οι πανχοντρες φιλες ειναι αποκατεστημενες, με οικογενειες πλεον κ πολυ αυτυχισμενες..!
μαλιστα μια εχει κ τριχες στην μουρη..παιδια...δεν ειναι η εμφανιση το παν.
εχω γνωρισει κ γω γκομενουν κουκλους που δεν τους αντεχα να καθομαι μαζι τους γιατι μου φαινοντουσαν κενοι κ αδιαφοροι..με το που ελεγαν μια κουβεντα καταλαβαινα..
κ ουτε καν μου καναν κλικ..
σημασια εχουν αλλα πραματα..
οκ κ στην τελικη ! δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ολοι κορμαρες! δεν θα παμε κ για μις!!!! ελεος.!

----------


## Mara.Z

> ολες μου οι πανχοντρες φιλες ειναι αποκατεστημενες, με οικογενειες πλεον κ πολυ αυτυχισμενες..!
> μαλιστα μια εχει κ τριχες στην μουρη..παιδια...δεν ειναι η εμφανιση το παν.


ειναι αποκατεστημενες γιατί βρηκαν εναν αντρα που ηθελε να μείνει σπίτι, να εχει μια καθαριστρια και μαγειρισσα στη συσκευασια του ενος, δεν δουλευουν αυτες κι αν δουλευουν, κάνουν μια μηχανικη δουλειά. Θελω να πω δεν ειναι καριεριστες, ειναι νοικοκυρες που ταιζουν αντρα και παιδιά. Και τα κιλα τα πηραν απο την κλεισουρα στο σπιτι, και την πολλη τηλεοραση. 
Εχω γνωστη στα 32 εχει 2 παιδια, πανχοντρη που λες και εσυ, με γάμπα χρονια αξυριστη γιατι προσπαθει να κανει λειζερ το οποίο δεν πετυχαινει ποτε, με δοντια κατακιτρινα μες στην πετρα, παντρεμενη από τα 20 της, με αντρα συμπαθεστατο, με τη δουλειά του, και αυτη κλεισμενη στο σπιτι, βλεπει τιβι ολημερις-ολονυχτις ή από το λαπτοπ σειρες. Τα παιδια τα μεγαλωνει η μανα της... Τωρα εχω αδικο να πιστευω οτι αυτος ο αντρας καποια στιγμη θα την απατησει αν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη??

----------


## Mara.Z

> οκ κ στην τελικη ! δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ολοι κορμαρες! δεν θα παμε κ για μις!!!! ελεος.!


εχεις δικιο! αλλά η κοινωνία, ο μέσος ορος ας πουμε, κρίνει ρατσιστικα τα περιττα κιλά, και ειδικά σε μια γυναικα. Κρινουν το χαρακτηρα σου απο την εμφανιση σου. Σα να ειναι η εμφανιση καθρεφτης της ψυχης σου....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> ολες μου οι πανχοντρες φιλες ειναι αποκατεστημενες, με οικογενειες πλεον κ πολυ αυτυχισμενες..!
> μαλιστα μια εχει κ τριχες στην μουρη..παιδια...δεν ειναι η εμφανιση το παν.


Το κεφαλι τους το χουν ψαξει;

----------


## anxious4ever

> εχεις δικιο! αλλά η κοινωνία, ο μέσος ορος ας πουμε, κρίνει ρατσιστικα τα περιττα κιλά, και ειδικά σε μια γυναικα. Κρινουν το χαρακτηρα σου απο την εμφανιση σου. Σα να ειναι η εμφανιση καθρεφτης της ψυχης σου....


ΚΡΙΜΑ....δεν θα πρεπε..υπαρχουν ομως κ ανθρωποι που δεν τα κοιτανε αυτα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εχεις δικιο! αλλά η κοινωνία, ο μέσος ορος ας πουμε, κρίνει ρατσιστικα τα περιττα κιλά, και ειδικά σε μια γυναικα. Κρινουν το χαρακτηρα σου απο την εμφανιση σου. Σα να ειναι η εμφανιση καθρεφτης της ψυχης σου....


Μπα.... για ''γκόμενες'' δεν τις θέλουν οι άντρες( όχι όλοι φυσικά) , για φίλες δεν τις κρίνουν, αν είναι άνθρωποι...εκτός αν μιλάμε για τρίχες κλπ εκεί ναι σε κρίνουν όλοι...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> είναι μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο! όντως είναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης. 
> Η γυναικα ομως που εχει αυτοπεποιθηση θα προσεξει και την εμφανιση της, τα ρουχα, το μαλλί, το μακιγιαζ της, οποτε και κιλά να εχει ή θα τα καλύπτει τεχνηέντως ή με το ναζι και το ταμπεραμεντο της θα σε κερδιζει. 
> Υπαρχουν αντρες που γουσταρουν τις χοντρες! μην το ξεχνας κι αυτο...
> Υπαρχουν άντρες που παντρευονται χοντρες για να υποκαταστησουν τη μαμα τους, για να νιωθουν προστατευμενοι. 
> 
> Η καλη εμφανιση ειναι το πρωτο που θα προσεξεις σε καποιον, ο αερας. Η αυρα. Από εκει και περα μετα βλεπεις και τι σου βγαζει σαν προσωπικοτητα. Επισης, τι ζητας απο μια σχεση...Θελεις συντροφικοτητα? σεξουαλικες εμπειριες? παρεα για ταξιδια και κοινωνικη ζωη? ενα ταιρι για οικογενεια? λεφτά να τα ξοδευει ο αλλος για σενα? μια καθαριστρια/μαγειρισσα για το σπιτι? 
> Αναλογα με τα ζητουμενα σου, ψαχνεις το αναλογο ειδος.


Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που δεν τις γουστάρουν.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ΚΡΙΜΑ....δεν θα πρεπε..υπαρχουν ομως κ ανθρωποι που δεν τα κοιτανε αυτα.


Καλησπέρα anxious.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Η αποσταση αναμεσα σε λιγα περιττα κιλα μεχρι το πανχοντρη ειναι τεραστια.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΩΡΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ θεοχοντρες...ουτε κ γω ξερω τι τρωνε..ουτε οι ιδιες κ εχουν παιδια, οικογενειες, ερωτευθηκαν κ ειναι καλα..
κ εχω κ γκευ φιλη η οποια ειναι θεοχοντρη, μιλαμε για 150 κιλα κ εχει σχεση με κοπελα..κ ολο κ κατι παζεται..παιδια η καλη εμφανιση δεν φερνει την ευτυχια..αλλα η ισορροπια μεσα μας...
πραγμα που ειανι πιο δυσκολο να το αποκτησεις στις μερες μας..ποια ισορροπια?ολοι αγχωμενοι κ πιεσμενοι ειναι..ολοι τρελλαμενοι!
οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε καταθλιψη κ παλευουμε καθε μερα..
@whyalwaysme ---> καλησπερα κ σε σενα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ΜΩΡΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ θεοχοντρες...ουτε κ γω ξερω τι τρωνε..ουτε οι ιδιες κ εχουν παιδια, οικογενειες, ερωτευθηκαν κ ειναι καλα..
> κ εχω κ γκευ φιλη η οποια ειναι θεοχοντρη, μιλαμε για 150 κιλα κ εχει σχεση με κοπελα..κ ολο κ κατι παζεται..παιδια η καλη εμφανιση δεν φερνει την ευτυχια..αλλα η ισορροπια μεσα μας...
> πραγμα που ειανι πιο δυσκολο να το αποκτησεις στις μερες μας..ποια ισορροπια?ολοι αγχωμενοι κ πιεσμενοι ειναι..ολοι τρελλαμενοι!
> οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε καταθλιψη κ παλευουμε καθε μερα..
> @whyalwaysme ---> καλησπερα κ σε σενα!


Τι λέει anxious?
Έχασα πολλά στον 1 μήνα απουσίας μου?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που δεν τις γουστάρουν.


Κατά φωνή...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατά φωνή...


Γειά σου κύβε.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η αποσταση αναμεσα σε λιγα περιττα κιλα μεχρι το πανχοντρη ειναι τεραστια.


εννοείται!
αλλο να εχεις 5 κιλά παραπάνω, και άλλο τριάντα και βάλε...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> ειναι αποκατεστημενες γιατί βρηκαν εναν αντρα που ηθελε να μείνει σπίτι, να εχει μια καθαριστρια και μαγειρισσα στη συσκευασια του ενος, δεν δουλευουν αυτες κι αν δουλευουν, κάνουν μια μηχανικη δουλειά.


 Ποσο συμφωνω.

Παντως παιδια επειδη ειπωθηκε θεμα περιποιημενης εμφανισης, ενα πραγμα που δεν ειπα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ κοκετα σαν ατομο.Προσεχω πολυ το ντυσιμο μου (ειναι πολυ θυλικο και προσαρμοσμενο στο σωματοτυπο μου δηλαδη δε τα βγαζω ολα εξω γιατι εχω λιγα περιττα κιλα αλλα με κολακευουν πολυ οι επιλογες σε ντυσιμο) καθως και το μακιγιαζ και τα μαλλια παντα φροντισμενα χωρις υπερβολες. Αυτο γιατι κιολας στη δουλεια υπαρχει dress code και πρεπει να ειμαστε περιποιημενοι γενικως δε μπορουμε να παμε με φορμες και αθλητικα πχ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εννοείται!
> αλλο να εχεις 5 κιλά παραπάνω, και άλλο τριάντα και βάλε...


Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει να έχει περιττά κιλά η γυναίκα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Δεν εχει να κανει η εμφανιση παντως το ξερω αλλο που με πιανει η μαυριλα σε φασεις κ μου φταινε ολα.Σαφως αλλο 6-7 κιλα που εχω να χασω κι αλλο να ειχα να χασω 15 και 30. Εχει διαφορα. Επισης προσωπικα δε νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει και με θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης η χαρακτηρα γενικοτερα.Ειναι σα να λεμε οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι που κανουν σχεση εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση. Δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει. Ειναι συνδιασμος πολλων πραγματων, πολλοι παραγοντες συμβαλλουν και γιαυτο ακριβως ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο.Παντως αυτες τις μερες που μιλαω ετσι ανωνυμα μου εχει κανει λιγο καλο νιωθω καλυτερα. Γενικα το να μιλαω σε φασεις με βοηθαει σε αλλες παλι οχι... Ελπιζω να ηρεμησω με τον καιρο.

WhyAlwaysMe σε κανεναν αντρα δεν αρεσει θεωρω. Δικαιωμα σας βεβαια. Αλλα οταν καποιος αγαπαει τον εαυτο του περιμενει να βρει καποιον να τον αγαπησει οπως ειναι.Αν ειναι να αλλαξω για να αρεσω οχι δε θα παρω.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Να το πω κι αλλιως. Αν θεωρουσα την εμφανιση μου αποκρουστικη θα εκανα κατι να την αλλαξω. Οσον αφορα το χαρακτηρα μου πιστευω πως αξιζω πολλα αλλα τον χαρακτηρα μας παντα πρεπει να τον δουλευουμε , ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο.

----------


## Mara.Z

> ΜΩΡΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ θεοχοντρες...ουτε κ γω ξερω τι τρωνε..ουτε οι ιδιες κ εχουν παιδια, οικογενειες, ερωτευθηκαν κ ειναι καλα..
> κ εχω κ γκευ φιλη η οποια ειναι θεοχοντρη, μιλαμε για 150 κιλα κ εχει σχεση με κοπελα..κ ολο κ κατι παζεται..παιδια η καλη εμφανιση δεν φερνει την ευτυχια..αλλα η ισορροπια μεσα μας...
> πραγμα που ειανι πιο δυσκολο να το αποκτησεις στις μερες μας..ποια ισορροπια?ολοι αγχωμενοι κ πιεσμενοι ειναι..ολοι τρελλαμενοι!
> οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε καταθλιψη κ παλευουμε καθε μερα..
> @whyalwaysme ---> καλησπερα κ σε σενα!


Τα παντα τρωνε! ψωμια, γλυκά, ζυμαρικά, χωρις τσιγγουνια. 
Επειδη εχω υπαρξει με παραπανισια κιλα μπολικα, πριν μερικά χρονια, και τα εχασα με πολυ κοπο και προσπαθεια, οποτε εχω ζησει και τη μια οψη παλιοτερα της αδυνατης και την οψη της χοντρης (οκ πανχοντρη-παχυσαρκη δεν υπηρξα ποτε!) και ξαναζω τωρα την οψη της αδυνατης, εχω να πω οτι η καλη εμφανιση ειναι σημαντικοτατη! ναι δεν φερνει την ευτυχια αλλα αμα φορεσεις ενα Medium παντελονακι εκει που για χρονια φορουσες extra large να δεις τι χαρα νιώθεις, και τι δυνατό αίσθημα ικανοποιησης και εκπληρωσης στοχου. 
Δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι, όπως μας βλέπουν, έτσι μας χαρακτηριζουν. 
Αμα δεις μια κοπελα βρωμικη, να μυριζει, με τριχα καγκελο, τι θα πεις? δεν μετραει η εμφανιση? 
ή τα ρουχα της να ειναι ασιδερωτα ή με λεκεδες θα εκτιμησεις τον καλό της χαρακτήρα?

Δε λεω να είμαστε παλαβες μοντελες που ασχολουνται με τριχες, νυχια και ρουχα συνεχως! Αλλα περιποιημενες πρεπει να ειμαστε, πρωτα για εμας, για την ποιοτητα ζωης μας! Για να ισορροπησουμε πρεπει να τα βρουμε με τον εαυτο μας, και με το εξω και με το μεσα μας!
Εσυ δηλαδη θα ενιωθες ομορφα σε ενα κορμι με 20 κιλά παραπάνω? εγω όχι...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν εχει να κανει η εμφανιση παντως το ξερω αλλο που με πιανει η μαυριλα σε φασεις κ μου φταινε ολα.Σαφως αλλο 6-7 κιλα που εχω να χασω κι αλλο να ειχα να χασω 15 και 30. Εχει διαφορα. Επισης προσωπικα δε νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει και με θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης η χαρακτηρα γενικοτερα.Ειναι σα να λεμε οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι που κανουν σχεση εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση. Δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει. Ειναι συνδιασμος πολλων πραγματων, πολλοι παραγοντες συμβαλλουν και γιαυτο ακριβως ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο.Παντως αυτες τις μερες που μιλαω ετσι ανωνυμα μου εχει κανει λιγο καλο νιωθω καλυτερα. Γενικα το να μιλαω σε φασεις με βοηθαει σε αλλες παλι οχι... Ελπιζω να ηρεμησω με τον καιρο.
> 
> WhyAlwaysMe σε κανεναν αντρα δεν αρεσει θεωρω. Δικαιωμα σας βεβαια. Αλλα οταν καποιος αγαπαει τον εαυτο του περιμενει να βρει καποιον να τον αγαπησει οπως ειναι.Αν ειναι να αλλαξω για να αρεσω οχι δε θα παρω.


Tα φλερτ που είχες δεν σε αναζωογονούσαν ? Και ας μην έτυχε σχέση....Δηλαδή για μένα καλό είναι να το επιδιώκεις και ας μην είναι ο άλλος κάνα ''κελεπούρι'' δεν ξέρεις ποτέ....
Γεια γουαι

----------


## deleted-member181016

> εχω να πω οτι η καλη εμφανιση ειναι σημαντικοτατη! ναι δεν φερνει την ευτυχια αλλα αμα φορεσεις ενα Medium παντελονακι εκει που για χρονια φορουσες extra large να δεις τι χαρα νιώθεις, και τι δυνατό αίσθημα ικανοποιησης και εκπληρωσης στοχου. 
> Δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι, όπως μας βλέπουν, έτσι μας χαρακτηριζουν. 
> Αμα δεις μια κοπελα βρωμικη, να μυριζει, με τριχα καγκελο, τι θα πεις? δεν μετραει η εμφανιση? 
> ή τα ρουχα της να ειναι ασιδερωτα ή με λεκεδες θα εκτιμησεις τον καλό της χαρακτήρα?


Πολυ σωστα!Κακα τα ψεματα.

----------


## Mara.Z

παιδιά, δεν ξέρω αλλα θα ήθελα να το συζητησω αυτό γιατί με τσαντίζει αφανταστα...
θυμώνω τρελά όταν καποιος με φλερταρει και παραλληλα φλερταρει αλλες 5-10 γυναικες που βρισκει μπροστά του...
θα ηθελα να το βλεπω πιο διασκεδαστικά αλλα δεν μπορω, ξενερωνω τρελά! και θυμωνω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τα παντα τρωνε! ψωμια, γλυκά, ζυμαρικά, χωρις τσιγγουνια. 
> Επειδη εχω υπαρξει με παραπανισια κιλα μπολικα, πριν μερικά χρονια, και τα εχασα με πολυ κοπο και προσπαθεια, οποτε εχω ζησει και τη μια οψη παλιοτερα της αδυνατης και την οψη της χοντρης (οκ πανχοντρη-παχυσαρκη δεν υπηρξα ποτε!) και ξαναζω τωρα την οψη της αδυνατης, εχω να πω οτι *η καλη εμφανιση ειναι σημαντικοτατη!* ναι δεν φερνει την ευτυχια αλλα αμα φορεσεις ενα Medium παντελονακι εκει που για χρονια φορουσες extra large να δεις τι χαρα νιώθεις, και τι δυνατό αίσθημα ικανοποιησης και εκπληρωσης στοχου. 
> Δυστυχως οι ανθρωποι, όπως μας βλέπουν, έτσι μας χαρακτηριζουν. 
> Αμα δεις μια κοπελα βρωμικη, να μυριζει, με τριχα καγκελο, τι θα πεις? δεν μετραει η εμφανιση? 
> ή τα ρουχα της να ειναι ασιδερωτα ή με λεκεδες θα εκτιμησεις τον καλό της χαρακτήρα?
> 
> Δε λεω να είμαστε παλαβες μοντελες που ασχολουνται με τριχες, νυχια και ρουχα συνεχως! Αλλα περιποιημενες πρεπει να ειμαστε, πρωτα για εμας, για την ποιοτητα ζωης μας! Για να ισορροπησουμε πρεπει να τα βρουμε με τον εαυτο μας, και με το εξω και με το μεσα μας!
> Εσυ δηλαδη θα ενιωθες ομορφα σε ενα κορμι με 20 κιλά παραπάνω? εγω όχι...


Είναι ίσως πιο σημαντική από όλα.....

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Tα φλερτ που είχες δεν σε αναζωογονούσαν ? Και ας μην έτυχε σχέση....Δηλαδή για μένα καλό είναι να το επιδιώκεις και ας μην είναι ο άλλος κάνα ''κελεπούρι'' δεν ξέρεις ποτέ....
> Γεια γουαι


Εκτος απο τις φορες που το σεξ ηταν κακο οποτε δε μπορουσα να το κρατησω ουτε σαν φαση αναζωογονησης....υπηρξαν φορες οπως αυτη που μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ξεπερασει την πρωην του...φορες που ενιωσα ο αλλος να κολλαει κι οτι δεν ειναι ηθικο απο μερους μου να το συνεχισω (το παιδι που ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο ποστ που το πηγαινε σοβαρα αλλα δεν ταιριαζαμε για να συνεχιζαμε ετσι). Προσωπικα το εχω επιδιωξει πολυ να κανω σχεση και να το τραβηξω απο τα μαλλια ακομα κι αν δεν ηταν αυτο που εψαχνα.Δε μπορει κανεις να μου το καταλογησει αυτο.Μπορειτε να με πειτε λυσσαρα κλαψομ&%να ιδιοτροπη δυσκολη ηττοπαθη...ολα μπορω να τα δεχτω κ να τα συζητησω. Αλλα οτι δεν εδωσα ευκαιριες στον καθενα που βρεθηκε στο δρομο μου δεν ισχυει.Εδινα συνηθως ξεροντας οτι δεν θα κρατησει στο λεει το ενστικτο σου εξαρχης συνηθως....κι ομως το παλευα γιατι θελω πολυ τη σχεση κ τη συντροφικοτητα.Μια φορα ενα καλο παιδι που ειχα γνωρισει ας πουμε ειχε θεμα στο σεξ...Δε με τρελαινε κ σαν εμφανιση αλλα επειδη ειχε ενα πακετο πνευματικο που μου αρεσε πολυ ειπα να το παλεψω. Ειχε αρκετα πολλα κιλα παραπανω αλλα προσωπικα ειμαι ανθρωπος που δε θα εκανα περα κανεναν επειδη εχει να χασει 30 κιλα.Ηρθε η στιγμη που προχωρησαμε κ ανακαλυψα οτι εχει προωρη...Το παλεψα ικανο διαστημα ο ιδιος δε φαινοταν να εχει ιδεα για το προβλημα του.Απομακρυνθηκα αφου εξηγησα οτι για δικους μου λογους δε μπορω να συνεχισω.Μεγαλη ιστορια κι αυτη εχει κι αλλες λεπτομεριες αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.Ειμαι απλως ατυχη!

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Είναι ίσως πιο σημαντική από όλα.....


Δυστυχως πετυχαινω συνεχως ανδρες με τη δικη σου αποψη.Οποτε μαλλον δικιο εχω οτι δεν παιζει να βρω καποιον. Καμια φορα εντωμεταξυ ειναι το σκαρι της κοπελας να ειναι νταρντανα ρε παιδι μου. Τι πρεπει να κανω να σπασω κανα κοκαλο? :p Δε στη λεω, μην παρεξηγηθω απλα τον πονο μου λεω κι εγω...Μια φορα ενας τυπος που μου αρεσε ειχε μαθει οτι γουσταρω και ετυχε κ ακουσα τη συζητηση "Η Phalaenopsis αν δεν ηταν χοντρη θα ηταν πολυ ωραια γκομενα".
Και ειλικρινα δεν ειμαι χοντρη. Αν ημουν θα σας το ελεγα.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ. Αλλα οι αντρες οσες δεν ειναι αδυνατες τις λενε χοντρες ειτε εισαι σαν την Παπαριζου οπως ειναι τωρα (που εχω ακουσει απο αντροπαρεα οτι τωρα χαλασε γιατι χοντρυνε) ειτε εισαι σαν την Ελντα Πανοπουλου πριν χασει τα κιλα.Τι να πω.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εκτος απο τις φορες που το σεξ ηταν κακο οποτε δε μπορουσα να το κρατησω ουτε σαν φαση αναζωογονησης....υπηρξαν φορες οπως αυτη που μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ξεπερασει την πρωην του...φορες που ενιωσα ο αλλος να κολλαει κι οτι δεν ειναι ηθικο απο μερους μου να το συνεχισω (το παιδι που ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο ποστ που το πηγαινε σοβαρα αλλα δεν ταιριαζαμε για να συνεχιζαμε ετσι). Προσωπικα το εχω επιδιωξει πολυ να κανω σχεση και να το τραβηξω απο τα μαλλια ακομα κι αν δεν ηταν αυτο που εψαχνα.Δε μπορει κανεις να μου το καταλογησει αυτο.Μπορειτε να με πειτε λυσσαρα κλαψομ&%να ιδιοτροπη δυσκολη ηττοπαθη...ολα μπορω να τα δεχτω κ να τα συζητησω. Αλλα οτι δεν εδωσα ευκαιριες στον καθενα που βρεθηκε στο δρομο μου δεν ισχυει.Εδινα συνηθως ξεροντας οτι δεν θα κρατησει στο λεει το ενστικτο σου εξαρχης συνηθως....κι ομως το παλευα γιατι θελω πολυ τη σχεση κ τη συντροφικοτητα.Μια φορα ενα καλο παιδι που ειχα γνωρισει ας πουμε ειχε θεμα στο σεξ...Δε με τρελαινε κ σαν εμφανιση αλλα επειδη ειχε ενα πακετο πνευματικο που μου αρεσε πολυ ειπα να το παλεψω. Ειχε αρκετα πολλα κιλα παραπανω αλλα προσωπικα ειμαι ανθρωπος που δε θα εκανα περα κανεναν επειδη εχει να χασει 30 κιλα.Ηρθε η στιγμη που προχωρησαμε κ ανακαλυψα οτι εχει προωρη...Το παλεψα ικανο διαστημα ο ιδιος δε φαινοταν να εχει ιδεα για το προβλημα του.Απομακρυνθηκα αφου εξηγησα οτι για δικους μου λογους δε μπορω να συνεχισω.Μεγαλη ιστορια κι αυτη εχει κι αλλες λεπτομεριες αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.Ειμαι απλως ατυχη!


Εγώ δεν βλέπω να χεις κάνα θέμα βασικά για να πούμε α μήπως φταίει η εμφάνιση, α μήπως φταίει η ηττοπάθεια, νορμάλ φαίνεσαι σε όλα σου....θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι είναι θέμα τύχης...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Νορμαλ, καθημερινη κοπελα, συνηθισμενη περιπτωση οπως θες πες το.Εχει δυσκολεψει η κατασταση παιδια ειναι πολλοι οι λογοι. Ολα μαζι ενα χαος. Το μονο που με νοιαζει πραγματικα ειναι να μπορω να κρατιεμαι ηρεμη σχετικα και να μη χτυπιεμαι.Ειναι βραδια που κλαιω παρα πολυ ασχημα για ωρες κ προσπαθω να μη γινεται αυτο τοσο συχνα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δυστυχως πετυχαινω συνεχως ανδρες με τη δικη σου αποψη.Οποτε μαλλον δικιο εχω οτι δεν παιζει να βρω καποιον. Καμια φορα εντωμεταξυ ειναι το σκαρι της κοπελας να ειναι νταρντανα ρε παιδι μου. Τι πρεπει να κανω να σπασω κανα κοκαλο? :p Δε στη λεω, μην παρεξηγηθω απλα τον πονο μου λεω κι εγω...Μια φορα ενας τυπος που μου αρεσε ειχε μαθει οτι γουσταρω και ετυχε κ ακουσα τη συζητηση "Η Phalaenopsis αν δεν ηταν χοντρη θα ηταν πολυ ωραια γκομενα".
> Και ειλικρινα δεν ειμαι χοντρη. Αν ημουν θα σας το ελεγα.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ. Αλλα οι αντρες οσες δεν ειναι αδυνατες τις λενε χοντρες ειτε εισαι σαν την Παπαριζου οπως ειναι τωρα (που εχω ακουσει απο αντροπαρεα οτι τωρα χαλασε γιατι χοντρυνε) ειτε εισαι σαν την Ελντα Πανοπουλου πριν χασει τα κιλα.Τι να πω.


Μην νομίζεις ότι εγώ είμαι σε καλύτερη φάση από εσένα στα ερωτικά.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δυστυχως πετυχαινω συνεχως ανδρες με τη δικη σου αποψη.Οποτε μαλλον δικιο εχω οτι δεν παιζει να βρω καποιον. Καμια φορα εντωμεταξυ ειναι το σκαρι της κοπελας να ειναι νταρντανα ρε παιδι μου. Τι πρεπει να κανω να σπασω κανα κοκαλο? :p Δε στη λεω, μην παρεξηγηθω απλα τον πονο μου λεω κι εγω...Μια φορα ενας τυπος που μου αρεσε ειχε μαθει οτι γουσταρω και ετυχε κ ακουσα τη συζητηση "Η Phalaenopsis αν δεν ηταν χοντρη θα ηταν πολυ ωραια γκομενα".
> Και ειλικρινα δεν ειμαι χοντρη. Αν ημουν θα σας το ελεγα.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ. Αλλα οι αντρες οσες δεν ειναι αδυνατες τις λενε χοντρες ειτε εισαι σαν την Παπαριζου οπως ειναι τωρα (που εχω ακουσει απο αντροπαρεα οτι τωρα χαλασε γιατι χοντρυνε) ειτε εισαι σαν την Ελντα Πανοπουλου πριν χασει τα κιλα.Τι να πω.


Οι γυναίκες είναι πιο εποικείς γενικά...το αδύνατο για την γυναίκα είναι το κανονικό του άντρα.....

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Μην νομίζεις ότι εγώ είμαι σε καλύτερη φάση από εσένα στα ερωτικά.


Θα μπορουσα να σου κανω κυρηγμα για το γεγονος οτι θες τελειο σωμα στις γυναικες αλλα δε θα το κανω. Θες αυτο που θες.Οπως εγω πχ δε θελω ο αλλος να κανει καταχρησεις, να εχει μορφωση και να εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα. Ο καθενας μας παιδια θελει αυτο που θελει δυσκολα αλλαζει. Κ οταν βρεθει με ατομο που δεν πληρει τις προυποθεσεις του μπορει να κανει κατι μαζι του καθαρα για το σεξ και για να νιωσει λιγοτερο μονος.Δυσκολα δενεσαι με καποιον αν δεν εχει οντως αυτα που εχεις ονειρευτει.Οποτε φιλε μου δε σε κακιζω το καλο ειναι που ξερεις τι θελεις.

cube εγω ειλικρινα αμα σου πω τι κανω θα γελασεις ισως.Οποτε βλεπω αντρα αδυνατο η με πολυ αθλητικο η γυμνασμενο σωμα δεν ασχολουμαι.Ισως βλακεια αλλα λεω "σιγα μην ασχοληθει αυτος μαζι μου".Προτιμω αντρες με πιο down to earth :p σωματα αν με πιανεις. Βεβαια απο ολες τις κατηγοριες εχει τυχει να βρω ειτε ανταποκριση ειτε απορριψη δεν εχει να λεει τελικα.Αλλα μου χει βγει ψυχολογικο απο ρατσιστικα σχολια που εχω ακουσει κατα καιρους οτι ειμαι "χοντρη".....οκ.

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι ρε συ..γιατι να κλαις?πανε κοριτσι μου σε μια θαλασσα να κανεις το μπανιο σου! προσπαθησε να ζεις την καθε στιγμη..μη χαλιεσαι!
βαλε κ ενα οριο μεσα σου..πες απο μεσα σου ..δεν θα σκεφτω αυτο που με τρωει για μεχρι τελος αυγουστου μετα βλεπουμε.
μια ασκηση ειναι αυτη που μου ειχε δωσει ενα ψυχολογος..τωρα ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω..δυσκολο να το κανει καποιος.
αποστασιοποιησου γενικα απο το προβλημα πυο σε απασχολει..αλλωστε κ να αγχωθεις για ολο αυτο δεν θα σε βηθησει σε τιποτα.
εισαι κ τοσο μικρουλα..τι να πουν κ αλλες που ειναι 45 κ ειναι κ αυτες μονες..καλο ειναι να κοιταμε κ τα χειροτερα μερικες φορες!
το ξερω οτι ειναι αερολογιες αυτα που λεω , αλλα τι να πω για να σε βοηθησω?τι να κανω?στενοχωριεμαι που νιωθεις ετσι.
τελικα μεριεκς φορες διαπιστωνω οτι ολα ειναι θεμα οπτικης γωνιας..καποιος το ειχε πει εδω κ το θεωρω σοφο..
ειναι πως βλεπουμε τα πραματα κ οχι πως ειναι τα πραματα..
αλλη που ειναι 45 χρονων διακσεδαζει με την μοναξια της κ το βλεπει σε φαση "γουσταρω που ειμαι μονη"
αλλη παλι λεει" πωπω ειμαι μονη δεν γουσταρω τιποτα"
μηπως να το εβλεπες αλλιως?να προσπαθησεις βεβαια..μη με παρεξηγησεις να σε βοηθησω θελω..ξερω οτι αυτα δεν ειναι ευκολα..
πχ μια μπορει να σκεφτει "αι σιχτιρ τι να εχω τωρα καποιον να μου πρηζει τα ουμπαλα κ που πας κ τι κανεις κ που εισαι κλπ...ειμαι μονη μου κ κανω ο.τι θελω απολυτα ελευθερη"
τελικα ναι ειναι κ θεμα οπτικης γωνιας..εχεις πεσει στην λουμπα να το κσεφτεσαι εντελως αρνητικα.
κ λεμε παλι δεν τελειωσε η ζωη σου..εισαι νεα κοπελα μεχρι τα 40 εχεις να γνωρισεις απειρο κοσμο..κανε υπομονη..ζησε τη στιγμη κ ο.τι θελει ας ερθει!
ετσικ γω αγωνομουν με το ποτε θα γινω μανα?ειχα τρελλαθει..μεχρι που καποια στιγμη κουραστηκα καθε μηνα να κοιταω το βρακι μυο αν εχω περιοδο η οχι κ το παρατησα ρε..
ειπα αι σιχτιρ χεστηκα ο.τι θελει ας γινει! κ τωρα ειαμι ηρεμη με αυτο..ουτε καν το σκεφτομαι κ ειμαι κ 37, δεν ειμια καμια μικρουλα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα μπορουσα να σου κανω κυρηγμα για το γεγονος οτι θες τελειο σωμα στις γυναικες αλλα δε θα το κανω. Θες αυτο που θες.Οπως εγω πχ δε θελω ο αλλος να κανει καταχρησεις, να εχει μορφωση και να εχουμε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα. Ο καθενας μας παιδια θελει αυτο που θελει δυσκολα αλλαζει. Κ οταν βρεθει με ατομο που δεν πληρει τις προυποθεσεις του μπορει να κανει κατι μαζι του καθαρα για το σεξ και για να νιωσει λιγοτερο μονος.Δυσκολα δενεσαι με καποιον αν δεν εχει οντως αυτα που εχεις ονειρευτει.Οποτε φιλε μου δε σε κακιζω το καλο ειναι που ξερεις τι θελεις.
> 
> cube εγω ειλικρινα αμα σου πω τι κανω θα γελασεις ισως.Οποτε βλεπω αντρα αδυνατο η με πολυ αθλητικο η γυμνασμενο σωμα δεν ασχολουμαι.Ισως βλακεια αλλα λεω "σιγα μην ασχοληθει αυτος μαζι μου".Προτιμω αντρες με πιο down to earth :p σωματα αν με πιανεις. Βεβαια απο ολες τις κατηγοριες εχει τυχει να βρω ειτε ανταποκριση ειτε απορριψη δεν εχει να λεει τελικα.Αλλα μου χει βγει ψυχολογικο απο ρατσιστικα σχολια που εχω ακουσει κατα καιρους οτι ειμαι "χοντρη".....οκ.


Πως το εννοείς το σώμα ''πιο down to earth''?

----------


## deleted-member181016

> οχι ρε συ..γιατι να κλαις?πανε κοριτσι μου σε μια θαλασσα να κανεις το μπανιο σου! προσπαθησε να ζεις την καθε στιγμη..μη χαλιεσαι!
> βαλε κ ενα οριο μεσα σου..πες απο μεσα σου ..δεν θα σκεφτω αυτο που με τρωει για μεχρι τελος αυγουστου μετα βλεπουμε.
> μια ασκηση ειναι αυτη που μου ειχε δωσει ενα ψυχολογος..τωρα ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω..δυσκολο να το κανει καποιος.
> αποστασιοποιησου γενικα απο το προβλημα πυο σε απασχολει..αλλωστε κ να αγχωθεις για ολο αυτο δεν θα σε βηθησει σε τιποτα.
> εισαι κ τοσο μικρουλα..τι να πουν κ αλλες που ειναι 45 κ ειναι κ αυτες μονες..καλο ειναι να κοιταμε κ τα χειροτερα μερικες φορες!
> το ξερω οτι ειναι αερολογιες αυτα που λεω , αλλα τι να πω για να σε βοηθησω?τι να κανω?στενοχωριεμαι που νιωθεις ετσι.
> τελικα μεριεκς φορες διαπιστωνω οτι ολα ειναι θεμα οπτικης γωνιας..καποιος το ειχε πει εδω κ το θεωρω σοφο..
> ειναι πως βλεπουμε τα πραματα κ οχι πως ειναι τα πραματα..
> αλλη που ειναι 45 χρονων διακσεδαζει με την μοναξια της κ το βλεπει σε φαση "γουσταρω που ειμαι μονη"
> ...


Καλα τα λες αλλα εχει φτασει να μη με ευχαριστει τπτ. Παω στη θαλασσα βλεπω ζευγαρακια κ βουρκωνω... οχι απο ζηλια αλλα απο καθαρη συγκινηση. Οτι υπαρχει κατι ρομαντικο ακομα. Ειμαι μαλλον πολυ ευαισθητη τι να πω. Επισης οπως ειπα πριν δεν εχω συνηθως παρεα οποτε τη θελησω κ εχω βαρεθει να πηγαινω παντου μονη μου ( για διακοπες για μπανιο για σινεμα για θεατρο για βολτα μεχρι το παρκο για ψωνια μεχρι κ για καφε εχει τυχει να παω μονη μου....). Ειμαι μικρη αλλα σκεφτομαι περασαν 6 χρονια.Τοσο ευκολα χωρις να το καταλαβω. Μπορει να περασουν ετσι κι αλλα 6 κιαλλα 16....και να παρω κι αλλα κιλα και να γινω σαν αυτες τις μοναχικες κοπελες που πανε στο σουπερμαρκετ κ γεμιζουν το καλαθι τους με πατατακια κ σοκολατες για να πνιξουν τη λυπη κ τη μοναξια τους (ναι αυτος ειναι ο εφιαλτης μου οτι θα γινω ετσι) .... Εχεις παρα πολυ δικιο κ σε ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλη.Να σου πω τι κανω κατα καιρους.Καθομαι κ γραφω σε χαρτι τα θετικα κ τα αρνητικα του να εχεις σχεση.Παντα τα θετικα βγαινουν μια τεραστια λιστα κ τα αρνητικα μου φαινονται τοσο αμεληταια....Ισως κ επειδη περασα καλα στις δυο σοβαρες σχεσεις που ειχα, ημουν χαρουμενη εζησα ωραια χρονια τοτε.Θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου πριν τα 26-27 κ λεω αν ο τοτε εαυτος μου με εβλεπε τωρα δε θα με αναγνωριζε....Ουτε μπορουσα να προβλεψω ποσο δυστυχισμενη θα ενιωθα...Συνεβησαν κ πολλα αλλα προβληματα στο ενδιαμεσο δε λεω αλλα τωρα ειμαι εδω κ σας λεω γιαυτο οχι για τα αλλα οποτε κατι σημανει κι αυτο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Πως το εννοείς το σώμα ''πιο down to earth''?


Με την κοιλιτσα του, με τα κιλακια του, δε με νοιαζει να ειναι ψηλος. Δε θα κοιταξω σχεδον ποτε εναν ανθρωπο τρομερα γυμνασμενο η αδυνατο.Θα υποθεσω οτι ψαχνει κοπελα αντιστοιχου σωματος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με την κοιλιτσα του, με τα κιλακια του, δε με νοιαζει να ειναι ψηλος. Δε θα κοιταξω σχεδον ποτε εναν ανθρωπο τρομερα γυμνασμενο η αδυνατο.Θα υποθεσω οτι ψαχνει κοπελα αντιστοιχου σωματος.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια,την κοιλίτσα την θεωρώ αποκρουστική.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια,την κοιλίτσα την θεωρώ αποκρουστική.


Κοιταξε ουσιαστικα αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι ψαχνω εναν ανθρωπο σαν κι εμενα σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Ισως ειναι κ βλακεια μου ισως κ οχι αλλα αυτο θελω. Επισης δεν εχω κοιλιτσα χαχαχα ειναι πολυ συμμετρικο το σωμα μου. :p Στον αντρα παντως δε με ενοχλει καθολου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κοιταξε ουσιαστικα αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι ψαχνω εναν ανθρωπο σαν κι εμενα σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Ισως ειναι κ βλακεια μου ισως κ οχι αλλα αυτο θελω. Επισης δεν εχω κοιλιτσα χαχαχα ειναι πολυ συμμετρικο το σωμα μου. :p Στον αντρα παντως δε με ενοχλει καθολου.


Οταν εννοείς συμμετρικό?
Τώρα αν σου πω ότι ένας λόγος που γυμνάζομαι είναι οι ωραίες γυναίκες,τι θα πεις?

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Οταν εννοείς συμμετρικό?
> Τώρα αν σου πω ότι ένας λόγος που γυμνάζομαι είναι οι ωραίες γυναίκες,τι θα πεις?


 Υπαρχει ο σωματοτυπος μηλο. Δεν ειμαι αυτο.Υπαρχει ο σωματοτυπος αχλαδι.Ουτε αυτο ειμαι.Δεν προεξεχει τιποτα στο σωμα μου.Ειναι σα να εχεις παρει μια αδυνατη συμμετρικη κοπελα και να την εχεις παχυνει εξισου παντου δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το εξηγησω.Πολλοι μου εχουν πει κ γυμναστες ακομα πως εχω ιδανικο σωματοτυπο.Αλλα τα παραπανω κιλα σαφως υπαρχουν. Η σωματοδομη ομως ειναι αυτη που κανει ενα σωμα ωραιο η ασχημο για μενα.Αλλο δηλαδη να εχει μια κοπελα 10 κιλα παραπανω ολα στην περιφερεια κι αλλο να ειναι κατανεμημενα σε ολο της το σωμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Με την κοιλιτσα του, με τα κιλακια του, δε με νοιαζει να ειναι ψηλος. Δε θα κοιταξω σχεδον ποτε εναν ανθρωπο τρομερα γυμνασμενο η αδυνατο.Θα υποθεσω οτι ψαχνει κοπελα αντιστοιχου σωματος.


εμ ισα ισα απο κατι τετοιους ειχα ακουσει τα κουλα οταν ημουν με παραπανισια κιλα. Και ποτε κανείς γυμνασμενος ή αθλητικός δεν με κατέκρινε ή ειρωνευτηκε. 
Από άντρες με κοιλίτσα και κιλάκια, πλειστες οσες υποδειξεις να παω γυμναστηριο, να προσεχω τι τρωω, την βλέπεις αυτην? (μια με εμφανιση μοντελας στο γραφειο και παντα με γοβα), αυτη πως μπορεί??
Και το πιο τρατζικ, φορουσα μια φορα ενα μπλουζακι στενο στο μπουστο και ανοιχτο στην κοιλια, είχα γενικά κοιλίτσα και μου λέει την ατακα <<εγκυος??>>, όχι λέω... ααααα μου λέει φταίνε τα παϊδακια...
Τωρα που ειμαι 55 κιλά, η ατακα ειναι <<πω πω αλλος ανθρωπος, πως αλλαξες έτσι? μεταμορφωθηκες!>>. Ρε παιδιά λεω ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ειμαι με 20 κιλα λιγοτερα...Οχι, είσαι μια αλλη!

Οι γυμνασμενοι ή αθλητικοι ξέρουν το τι ιδρωτα πρεπει να ριξεις για να χασεις κιλα, οποτε οταν ανοιγουν το στομα τους προσεχουν τι λενε...Ενας συμπαθεστατος τυπακος στο γυμναστηριο, τούμπανο, ξέρετε τι μου ειπε? <<καλά εκανες για την υγεια σου που τα έχασες! αλλά παραμένεις το ίδιο γλυκια και καλόκαρδη>>...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Eχω υπαρξει κ αδυνατη οχι τραγικα πολυ με πολυ κοπο το ειχα καταφερει αλλα ειναι το σκαρι μου ετσι δυστυχως δε μπορω να το αλλαξω. Αν υπηρχε θεμα υγειας η αν ημουν οντως παχυσαρκη τοτε σαφως θα ειχα θεμα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Eχω υπαρξει κ αδυνατη οχι τραγικα πολυ με πολυ κοπο το ειχα καταφερει αλλα ειναι το σκαρι μου ετσι δυστυχως δε μπορω να το αλλαξω. Αν υπηρχε θεμα υγειας η αν ημουν οντως παχυσαρκη τοτε σαφως θα ειχα θεμα.


Σχολίασε λίγο και την 2η ερώτηση που έκανα στο σχόλιο μου.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το θεμα ειναι πως προσωπικα δε θελω να με αλλαξω.Και αδυνατη που ημουν δεν ειδα να χε αλλαξει η τυχη μου στα ερωτικα. Σιγουρα μπορει να εχεις περισσοτερες ευκαιριες ειναι ενα plus ασφαλως αλλα βλεπω πως φταινει πολλα αλλα περισσοτερα πραγματα κ που δεν περνουν απο το χερι μου γιαυτα που συμβαινουν...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Σχολίασε λίγο και την 2η ερώτηση που έκανα στο σχόλιο μου.




Δεν εχω να σχολιασω κατι ειναι δικαιωμα σου. :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν εχω να σχολιασω κατι ειναι δικαιωμα σου. :)


Εννοώ,το θεωρείς σωστό που το κάνω πιο πολύ για τις ωραίες γκόμενες,παρά για εμένα?

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Εννοώ,το θεωρείς σωστό που το κάνω πιο πολύ για τις ωραίες γκόμενες,παρά για εμένα?


Σωστο ειναι να κανεις αυτο που πραγματικα σε ευχαριστει.Αν εσυ δεν καταπιεζεσαι με αυτο ειναι σωστο.Ειλικρινα δε με απασχολει να κρινω η να κατακρινω κανεναν εδω μεσα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σωστο ειναι να κανεις αυτο που πραγματικα σε ευχαριστει.Αν εσυ δεν καταπιεζεσαι με αυτο ειναι σωστο.Ειλικρινα δε με απασχολει να κρινω η να κατακρινω κανεναν εδω μεσα...


Α οκ,γιατί συνήθως οι ωραίες γυμνασμένους,αθλητικούς κλπ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> εμ ισα ισα απο κατι τετοιους ειχα ακουσει τα κουλα οταν ημουν με παραπανισια κιλα. Και ποτε κανείς γυμνασμενος ή αθλητικός δεν με κατέκρινε ή ειρωνευτηκε. 
> Από άντρες με κοιλίτσα και κιλάκια, πλειστες οσες υποδειξεις να παω γυμναστηριο, να προσεχω τι τρωω, την βλέπεις αυτην? (μια με εμφανιση μοντελας στο γραφειο και παντα με γοβα), αυτη πως μπορεί??
> Και το πιο τρατζικ, φορουσα μια φορα ενα μπλουζακι στενο στο μπουστο και ανοιχτο στην κοιλια, είχα γενικά κοιλίτσα και μου λέει την ατακα <<εγκυος??>>, όχι λέω... ααααα μου λέει φταίνε τα παϊδακια...
> Τωρα που ειμαι 55 κιλά, η ατακα ειναι <<πω πω αλλος ανθρωπος, πως αλλαξες έτσι? μεταμορφωθηκες!>>. Ρε παιδιά λεω ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ειμαι με 20 κιλα λιγοτερα...Οχι, είσαι μια αλλη!
> 
> Οι γυμνασμενοι ή αθλητικοι ξέρουν το τι ιδρωτα πρεπει να ριξεις για να χασεις κιλα, οποτε οταν ανοιγουν το στομα τους προσεχουν τι λενε...Ενας συμπαθεστατος τυπακος στο γυμναστηριο, τούμπανο, ξέρετε τι μου ειπε? <<καλά εκανες για την υγεια σου που τα έχασες! αλλά παραμένεις το ίδιο γλυκια και καλόκαρδη>>...


Καλή μαλαγανα και αυτός χαχαχα
Συμφωνω πάντως, συνήθως τα πιο κουλά τα κάνουν και τα λένε οι "down to earth" τυποι γιατί δεν είναι απαλλαγμένοι από τα δικά τους κόμπλεξ. 
Και να σου πω κάτι ρε συ phalaenopsis? Αυτή είναι κοινή τακτικη αλλά μην αποκλείεις τους πιο ωραίους τύπους. Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για χοντρές αδύνατες, γούστα είναι αυτά. Άλλοι γουσταρουν πατούσες άλλοι 20 κιλά παραπάνω λολ. Ξέρω ενα παιδί από το λύκειο, ήμουν και τσιμπημενη μαζί του. Ε λοιπόν τα έχει εδώ και κάνα πέντε χρόνια με μία τριπλάσια από εμένα, έτσι γουσταρει τι να κάνουμε, γιατί ή αλήθεια είναι πως θα μπορούσε να έχει ότι άλλη επιλογή θέλει, δεν είναι θεμα συμβιβασμού. Είναι μερακλής ο ανθρωπας χαχαχα τι να πω; Τύχη είναι ότι και να λέμε, δίκιο έχεις phalaenosis.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλή μαλαγανα και αυτός χαχαχα
> Συμφωνω πάντως, συνήθως τα πιο κουλά τα κάνουν και τα λένε οι "down to earth" τυποι γιατί δεν είναι απαλλαγμένοι από τα δικά τους κόμπλεξ. 
> Και να σου πω κάτι ρε συ phalaenopsis? Αυτή είναι κοινή τακτικη αλλά μην αποκλείεις τους πιο ωραίους τύπους. Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για χοντρές αδύνατες, γούστα είναι αυτά. Άλλοι γουσταρουν πατούσες άλλοι 20 κιλά παραπάνω λολ. Ξέρω ενα παιδί από το λύκειο, ήμουν και τσιμπημενη μαζί του. Ε λοιπόν τα έχει εδώ και κάνα πέντε χρόνια με μία τριπλάσια από εμένα, έτσι γουσταρει τι να κάνουμε, γιατί ή αλήθεια είναι πως θα μπορούσε να έχει ότι άλλη επιλογή θέλει, δεν είναι θεμα συμβιβασμού. Είναι μερακλής ο ανθρωπας χαχαχα τι να πω; Τύχη είναι ότι και να λέμε, δίκιο έχεις phalaenosis.


Αυτός πως είναι?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αυτός πως είναι?


Πολύ ωραίο παιδί. Από άποψη εμφάνισης θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει με οποιαδήποτε θέλει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πολύ ωραίο παιδί. Από άποψη εμφάνισης θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει με οποιαδήποτε θέλει.


Και τα έχει με μια τριπλάσια από εσένα?
Τι να πω.
By the way,κάπως αυξήθηκε το βάρος μου.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι...και ειναι ειρωνικο γιατι γενικα ειμαι ατομο που εχω γνωρισει πολυ λαο στη ζωη μου. Για πολλους λογους εχει συμβει αυτο λογω δουλειας μετακομισεων αλλαγης εργασιακου χωρου ουκ ολιγες φορες...γενικα οι αλλαγες παντα εφεραν ατομα...Κι ομως με τοσα ατομα που εχω γνωρισει κ μονιμως πεφτω πανω σε fail καταστασεις. Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον να πιστεψει οτι εγω δεν εχω κατι στραβο εγω κι οχι ολοι αυτοι οι αντρες αλλα σας ανελυσα ηδη αρκετα σκηνικα νομιζω...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εχω ακουσει κι εγω για τριπλασιες κ το εχω δει.Και για αδυνατες επισης τα βλεπω.Για κανονικες σαν εμενα τπτ ρε παιδια υπαρχει? Μαλλον ειμαι τοσο αορατη αδιαφορη νορμαλ κανονικη καθημερινη που δε μπορει να με προσεξει καποιος χαχαχα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εχω ακουσει κι εγω για τριπλασιες κ το εχω δει.Και για αδυνατες επισης τα βλεπω.Για κανονικες σαν εμενα τπτ ρε παιδια υπαρχει? Μαλλον ειμαι τοσο αορατη αδιαφορη νορμαλ κανονικη καθημερινη που δε μπορει να με προσεξει καποιος χαχαχα


Ισχύει αυτό, μη το γελάς...στα άκρα πιο εύκολα βρίσκεται κάτι, αρκεί κάτι να κάνει "μπαμ" και να βγάζει ο άλλος γούστα με αυτό και να του αρέσει και ας μη συμφωνούν όλοι με την επιλογή του. Ενώ η νορμα, ή μεσαία κατάσταση παραβλέπεται εύκολα, γίνεται αόρατη...Ματινα Μανταρινακη φάση :P

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αχ το ειδωλο μου ειναι η Ματινα ακριβως ετσι κανω κι εγω μη με βλεπετε κυρια εδω μεσα.:p
To πιστευω αυτο που λες ...Απο οποια σκοπια κ να τη δω την κατασταση μου ρχεται να κλαιω πραγματικα...

----------


## Mara.Z

με τις τριπλασιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους, πιστευω ότι (αν δεν πάχυναν στην πορεία, λόγω συνθηκών, ωραριου, κακής διατροφής, εγκυμοσυνης-ορμονων, αλλά ήταν τριπλασιες εξαρχης) οι τυποι αυτοι καποια απογοητευση ειχαν απο μοντελα και σου λέει την επομενη φορα θα παω με μια χοντρη, μπας και ειναι καλυτερη?
Οπως επίσης, μπορεί απλά να περνανε καλά μαζί τους! να τα εχουν ολο το άλλο πακέτο και σου λέει, ας βαλω νερο στο κρασι μου για τα κιλά. 
ειχα γνωστο, πχ, που μου ελεγε οτι αυτες που πουλανε τρελα, δεν ειναι καλές σεξουαλικα και τις αποφευγει. Και του ελεγα, μα πως το ξερεις, αν δεν εχεις παει μαζί της? πως το προδιαγραφεις? και μου έλεγε οτι η εμπειρία του αυτό ελεγε....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Και τα έχει με μια τριπλάσια από εσένα?
> Τι να πω.


οπως ειπε και καποιος πιο πανω, δεν τις θελουν για γκομενες τις τετραπαχες, για σπίτι-καθαριοτητα και τσαμπα σεξ τις θελουν, να μεγαλωσουν παιδιά, να πηγαινουν σουπερ μαρκετ, να μαγειρευουν καθε μερα. 
Μια τετραπαχη από φαι ξερει, δεν το τσιγγουνευεται. Εγώ που προσέχω γιατί θελω να χάσω αλλα 4-5 κιλά, μαγειρευω με εξαιρετικη φειδω.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> με τις τριπλασιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους, πιστευω ότι (αν δεν πάχυναν στην πορεία, λόγω συνθηκών, ωραριου, κακής διατροφής, εγκυμοσυνης-ορμονων, αλλά ήταν τριπλασιες εξαρχης) οι τυποι αυτοι καποια απογοητευση ειχαν απο μοντελα και σου λέει την επομενη φορα θα παω με μια χοντρη, μπας και ειναι καλυτερη?
> Οπως επίσης, μπορεί απλά να περνανε καλά μαζί τους! να τα εχουν ολο το άλλο πακέτο και σου λέει, ας βαλω νερο στο κρασι μου για τα κιλά. 
> ειχα γνωστο, πχ, που μου ελεγε οτι αυτες που πουλανε τρελα, δεν ειναι καλές σεξουαλικα και τις αποφευγει. Και του ελεγα, μα πως το ξερεις, αν δεν εχεις παει μαζί της? πως το προδιαγραφεις? και μου έλεγε οτι η εμπειρία του αυτό ελεγε....


Αυτο ειναι νομος, οτι ο καθενας δηλαδη βασει εμπειριας λειτουργει.Κακο πραγμα τα βιωματα αλλα λογικο να σε επηρεαζουν ειδικα αμα ειναι επαναλαμβανομενα κ ιδια σκηνικα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> με τις τριπλασιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους, πιστευω ότι (αν δεν πάχυναν στην πορεία, λόγω συνθηκών, ωραριου, κακής διατροφής, εγκυμοσυνης-ορμονων, αλλά ήταν τριπλασιες εξαρχης) οι τυποι αυτοι καποια απογοητευση ειχαν απο μοντελα και σου λέει την επομενη φορα θα παω με μια χοντρη, μπας και ειναι καλυτερη?
> Οπως επίσης, μπορεί απλά να περνανε καλά μαζί τους! να τα εχουν ολο το άλλο πακέτο και σου λέει, ας βαλω νερο στο κρασι μου για τα κιλά. 
> ειχα γνωστο, πχ, που μου ελεγε οτι αυτες που πουλανε τρελα, δεν ειναι καλές σεξουαλικα και τις αποφευγει. Και του ελεγα, μα πως το ξερεις, αν δεν εχεις παει μαζί της? πως το προδιαγραφεις? και μου έλεγε οτι η εμπειρία του αυτό ελεγε....


Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι λένε!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτο ειναι νομος, οτι ο καθενας δηλαδη βασει εμπειριας λειτουργει.Κακο πραγμα τα βιωματα αλλα λογικο να σε επηρεαζουν ειδικα αμα ειναι επαναλαμβανομενα κ ιδια σκηνικα.


Μα ναι. 
ειχα συναδελφο, αριστουχος, πετυχημενη, βρηκε και καλη δουλεια εν μεσω κρίσης. 
γνωρισε εναν τυπο, ο οποιος απεδειχθη μαμακιας και μεγαλομανης, με την εννοια οτι δεν ηθελε η μαμα του μια κοπελα αγνωστη, αλλα΄κοπελα απο τζακι με δουλειά στρωμενη κλπ. Αν και ερωτευμενη τον χωρισε, δεν προχωρουσε η φαση. Και παντρευτηκε εναν χωριάτη.... τι να σας πω? στο γαμο ειχα παθει σοκ... πιο χωριατης δεν γινεται. Ναι μεν εχει σπουδασει, αλλα βλαχος!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> με τις τριπλασιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους, πιστευω ότι (αν δεν πάχυναν στην πορεία, λόγω συνθηκών, ωραριου, κακής διατροφής, εγκυμοσυνης-ορμονων, αλλά ήταν τριπλασιες εξαρχης) οι τυποι αυτοι καποια απογοητευση ειχαν απο μοντελα και σου λέει την επομενη φορα θα παω με μια χοντρη, μπας και ειναι καλυτερη?
> Οπως επίσης, μπορεί απλά να περνανε καλά μαζί τους! να τα εχουν ολο το άλλο πακέτο και σου λέει, ας βαλω νερο στο κρασι μου για τα κιλά. 
> ειχα γνωστο, πχ, που μου ελεγε οτι αυτες που πουλανε τρελα, δεν ειναι καλές σεξουαλικα και τις αποφευγει. Και του ελεγα, μα πως το ξερεις, αν δεν εχεις παει μαζί της? πως το προδιαγραφεις? και μου έλεγε οτι η εμπειρία του αυτό ελεγε....


Που τις έχεις δει αυτές τις τριπλάσιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> με τις τριπλασιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους, πιστευω ότι (αν δεν πάχυναν στην πορεία, λόγω συνθηκών, ωραριου, κακής διατροφής, εγκυμοσυνης-ορμονων, αλλά ήταν τριπλασιες εξαρχης) οι τυποι αυτοι καποια απογοητευση ειχαν απο μοντελα και σου λέει την επομενη φορα θα παω με μια χοντρη, μπας και ειναι καλυτερη?
> Οπως επίσης, μπορεί απλά να περνανε καλά μαζί τους! να τα εχουν ολο το άλλο πακέτο και σου λέει, ας βαλω νερο στο κρασι μου για τα κιλά. 
> ειχα γνωστο, πχ, που μου ελεγε οτι αυτες που πουλανε τρελα, δεν ειναι καλές σεξουαλικα και τις αποφευγει. Και του ελεγα, μα πως το ξερεις, αν δεν εχεις παει μαζί της? πως το προδιαγραφεις? και μου έλεγε οτι η εμπειρία του αυτό ελεγε....


Πάντα έτσι ήταν ή κοπελα...Κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο παιδί νέος είναι τι απογοητεύσεις να έχει φάει τελειώνοντας το λύκειο; Ξέρω γω...; Δεν νομίζω να βάζει νερό στο κρασί του, είναι ή προτίμηση του. 
Φαίνεται περίεργο σε όποιον δεν έχει ίδια προτίμηση αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι δύσκολο να το χωνέψουμε και πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι σε κάτι συμβιβάζεται. Αν κάποιος πει ότι έχει κάποιο κουλο φετιχ λέμε οκ whatever floats your boat, ότι σ'αρεσει. Αλλά οι χοντρές οοοοοχι κάπου συμβιβαζεσαι :P
Λολ. Είναι σπανιο αλλά συμβαίνει και νομίζω πως αυτό είναι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Από εκεί και πέρα δίκιο εχεις συμβαίνει και αυτό που περιγράφεις που να σου πω και κάτι αν έχει όλο το άλλο πακέτο και περνάνε καλά που είναι το πρόβλημα; Και οι γυναίκες αυτό δεν κάνουμε όταν λέμε ότι έχουμε λιγότερο αυστηρά στάνταρ στην εμφάνιση; Το πακέτο κοιτάς και να περνάς καλά....
Και η φιλη ή opsis (σου έκανα υποκοριστικό αν δε σε πειράζει λολ) φαίνεται να έχει μία χαρά ωραιο πακέτο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οπως ειπε και καποιος πιο πανω, δεν τις θελουν για γκομενες τις τετραπαχες, για σπίτι-καθαριοτητα και τσαμπα σεξ τις θελουν, να μεγαλωσουν παιδιά, να πηγαινουν σουπερ μαρκετ, να μαγειρευουν καθε μερα. 
> Μια τετραπαχη από φαι ξερει, δεν το τσιγγουνευεται. Εγώ που προσέχω γιατί θελω να χάσω αλλα 4-5 κιλά, μαγειρευω με εξαιρετικη φειδω.


Εγώ το είπα, ότι τις θέλουν για φίλες κυρίως...
Οι αδύνατες το χρεώνουν το σεξ? χαχαχχα

----------


## Mara.Z

> Που τις έχεις δει αυτές τις τριπλάσιες που ειναι μαζί με αθλητικους και γυμνασμενους τυπους?


 τώρα τις βλέπω παντού, με μωρα, με καρότσια, με αντρα και παιδιά στις παραλίες, το Σαββατο για ψωνια στα μαγαζια, το απογευμα για περιπατο με τα καροτσια. Ακομα και διακοπες που πηγα, οι περισσότερες με μωρα και παιδιά ήταν τετραπαχες σε σημειο με τις φιλες μου να μενουμε κυριολεκτικά με το στομα ανοιχτο. Και ασχημα τετραπαχες, οχι οπως λεει μια κοπελα πιο πανω ομοιομορφα, ολο το παχος περιφερεια-κοιλια. Και οι αντρες τους πασαδες...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγώ το είπα, ότι τις θέλουν για φίλες κυρίως...
> Οι αδύνατες το χρεώνουν το σεξ? χαχαχχα


Εγώ πάντως,για γκόμενες ούτε που θα τις ήθελα(τις τετράπαχες κλπ).

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ το είπα, ότι τις θέλουν για φίλες κυρίως...
> Οι αδύνατες το χρεώνουν το σεξ? χαχαχχα


α οκ! για φιλες ε? για να μιλανε δηλαδη... τι να πω?
επειδη εχω ζησει και την πλευρα 20 κιλα παραπανω, δεν το πολυπιστευω, ίσως να δινουν αυτη την εντυπωση αλλα μπα, οχι, δε νομιζω...
Η μονιμη ατακα είναι ότι ή εισαι τεμπελα και βαριεσαι να πας γυμναστηριο ή δεν σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου ή έχεις κακή αισθητική...

Η αδυνατη περνάει την εικόνα οτι εχει standards, δινεις στον αλλο την εντυπωση ότι οπως έχεις στανταρντς στην εμφανιση σου, έτσι έχεις στανταρντς και στο σεξ. 
Δεν σου φτανει κατι μετριο, άρα οταν ο αλλος εχει θεματακια, θα προτιμησει μια τετραπαχη...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> τώρα τις βλέπω παντού, με μωρα, με καρότσια, με αντρα και παιδιά στις παραλίες, το Σαββατο για ψωνια στα μαγαζια, το απογευμα για περιπατο με τα καροτσια. Ακομα και διακοπες που πηγα, οι περισσότερες με μωρα και παιδιά ήταν τετραπαχες σε σημειο με τις φιλες μου να μενουμε κυριολεκτικά με το στομα ανοιχτο. Και ασχημα τετραπαχες, οχι οπως λεει μια κοπελα πιο πανω ομοιομορφα, ολο το παχος περιφερεια-κοιλια. Και οι αντρες τους πασαδες...


Άντε ρε φίλε κάνανε μωρά και έχουν πάχος στη κοιλιά; Πως τολμανε! :P
Να μου έλεγες για γυναίκες χωρίς παιδιά ναι, για γυναίκες με μεγαλύτερα παιδιά που είχαν χρόνο να επανέλθουν ναι, αλλά με μωρά; Τι λογο εχεις να μείνεις με το άτομα ανοιχτό δε κατάλαβα...μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Τι να κάνουν όσο είναι έγκυες και ένα δύο χρόνια μετά; Να χωρίζουν για λίγο; :P

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μα ναι. 
> ειχα συναδελφο, αριστουχος, πετυχημενη, βρηκε και καλη δουλεια εν μεσω κρίσης. 
> γνωρισε εναν τυπο, ο οποιος απεδειχθη μαμακιας και μεγαλομανης, με την εννοια οτι δεν ηθελε η μαμα του μια κοπελα αγνωστη, αλλα΄κοπελα απο τζακι με δουλειά στρωμενη κλπ. Αν και ερωτευμενη τον χωρισε, δεν προχωρουσε η φαση. Και παντρευτηκε εναν χωριάτη.... τι να σας πω? στο γαμο ειχα παθει σοκ... πιο χωριατης δεν γινεται. Ναι μεν εχει σπουδασει, αλλα βλαχος!


Καλά εσύ έλεγες ότι οι άλλοι κρίνουν τον χαρακτήρα από την εμφάνιση και τώρα λες για τους χωριάτες? Το ίδιο άσχημο είναι....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τώρα τις βλέπω παντού, με μωρα, με καρότσια, με αντρα και παιδιά στις παραλίες, το Σαββατο για ψωνια στα μαγαζια, το απογευμα για περιπατο με τα καροτσια. Ακομα και διακοπες που πηγα, οι περισσότερες με μωρα και παιδιά ήταν τετραπαχες σε σημειο με τις φιλες μου να μενουμε κυριολεκτικά με το στομα ανοιχτο. Και ασχημα τετραπαχες, οχι οπως λεει μια κοπελα πιο πανω ομοιομορφα, ολο το παχος περιφερεια-κοιλια. Και οι αντρες τους πασαδες...


Τι να πω.....
Παιδιά δεν θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω ποτέ μου!Ούτε να παντρευτώ!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Άντε ρε φίλε κάνανε μωρά και έχουν πάχος στη κοιλιά; Πως τολμανε! :P
> Να μου έλεγες για γυναίκες χωρίς παιδιά ναι, για γυναίκες με μεγαλύτερα παιδιά που είχαν χρόνο να επανέλθουν ναι, αλλά με μωρά; Τι λογο εχεις να μείνεις με το άτομα ανοιχτό δε κατάλαβα...μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Τι να κάνουν όσο είναι έγκυες και ένα δύο χρόνια μετά; Να χωρίζουν για λίγο; :P


δεν εννοω κιλα εγκυμοσυνης, εννοώ κιλά παχους, λιπος! εχει διαφορά! αλλο το λιπος, αλλο η εγκυμοσυνη. Και μιλαω για τετραπαχες, οχι παραπανισια κιλά...
Και ναι οταν η αλλη ειναι τετραπαχη, και φοραει το μπικινι στην παραλια, και δως του πανω κατω να τρεχει πισω απο παιδια, ε ειναι προκλητικό για τα παχη να κουνιουνται περα δωθε...Ας φορεσει ενα ολοσωμο, ενα παρεο...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Καλά εσύ έλεγες ότι οι άλλοι κρίνουν τον χαρακτήρα από την εμφάνιση και τώρα λες για τους χωριάτες? Το ίδιο άσχημο είναι....


οταν λεω χωριατης, δεν κρινω τοσο την εμφανιση αλλα τους τροπους. Και ναι, ηταν χωριατης. Αν εβλεπες πως εκανε στο γαμο, θα καταλαβαινες...

----------


## nick190813

μαρακι πολυ τσιτωμενη σ βλεπω

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δεν εννοω κιλα εγκυμοσυνης, εννοώ κιλά παχους, λιπος! εχει διαφορά! αλλο το λιπος, αλλο η εγκυμοσυνη. Και μιλαω για τετραπαχες, οχι παραπανισια κιλά...
> Και ναι οταν η αλλη ειναι τετραπαχη, και φοραει το μπικινι στην παραλια, και δως του πανω κατω να τρεχει πισω απο παιδια, ε ειναι προκλητικό για τα παχη να κουνιουνται περα δωθε...Ας φορεσει ενα ολοσωμο, ενα παρεο...


Σιγά μη κλειστει και στο σπίτι επειδή σου χαλάει την αισθητική. Στη παραλία είναι και γουσταρει ήλιο σε όση περισσότερη επιφάνεια του σώματος της γίνεται, θέλει βιταμίνη D για πιο γερά κόκαλα να της κρατάνε το βάρος :P
τι να κάνουμε, έχει μεγαλύτερες σκοτουρες από το αν σου φαίνονται προκλητικά τα πατσια της ενώ κυνηγάει τα παιδιά της. 
Δεν λέω πως είναι καλο να είναι κανείς υπερβαρος ή παχύσαρκος, αλλά αν είναι τι να κάνει τώρα να πεθάνει; 
Και που ξέρεις εσύ εκεί που θα τη δεις στα 80-90 κιλά αν δεν κάνει προσπάθεια και δεν έχει χάσει ήδη 20-30?
Δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις...για αυτό είναι ανουσιο να κρινεις τους άλλους με τις οικογένειές τους. Σορυ αλλά μου φάνηκε κάπως...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πάντα έτσι ήταν ή κοπελα...Κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο παιδί νέος είναι τι απογοητεύσεις να έχει φάει τελειώνοντας το λύκειο; Ξέρω γω...; Δεν νομίζω να βάζει νερό στο κρασί του, είναι ή προτίμηση του. 
> Φαίνεται περίεργο σε όποιον δεν έχει ίδια προτίμηση αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι δύσκολο να το χωνέψουμε και πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι σε κάτι συμβιβάζεται. Αν κάποιος πει ότι έχει κάποιο κουλο φετιχ λέμε οκ whatever floats your boat, ότι σ'αρεσει. Αλλά οι χοντρές οοοοοχι κάπου συμβιβαζεσαι :P
> Λολ. Είναι σπανιο αλλά συμβαίνει και νομίζω πως αυτό είναι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Από εκεί και πέρα δίκιο εχεις συμβαίνει και αυτό που περιγράφεις που να σου πω και κάτι αν έχει όλο το άλλο πακέτο και περνάνε καλά που είναι το πρόβλημα; Και οι γυναίκες αυτό δεν κάνουμε όταν λέμε ότι έχουμε λιγότερο αυστηρά στάνταρ στην εμφάνιση; Το πακέτο κοιτάς και να περνάς καλά....
> Και η φιλη ή opsis (σου έκανα υποκοριστικό αν δε σε πειράζει λολ) φαίνεται να έχει μία χαρά ωραιο πακέτο.


Μήπως απλά εχουν ταιριάξει τοσο πολυ που τα κιλα καταληγουν δευτερευοντα?
Ναι εχεις δικιο, και το παχος κατι σαν φετιχ ειναι! 

Ειναι δυσκολο να το χωνεψουμε γιατι πριν τα φτιαξουν, η κοπελα αυτη κυκλοφορουσε. Δεν ακουγε σχολια αρνητικά για τα κιλα της? δεν την ειρωνευονταν? δεν την υποτιμουσαν? δεν την συγκριναν με αλλες? και σε μια 5ετια τα κιλα δεν τα εχει χάσει...
Και το παιδί, όσο εμφανισιμος και να ειναι, αλλες επιλογες δεν ειχε? τι τον τραβηξε σε αυτην? το χιουμορ της? οτι ειναι ο εαυτος του, ενω δηλαδη με αλλες πριν δεν ηταν??
Οταν βγαινουν μαζι, βλεμματα ειρωνικα δεν πεφτουν πανω της? αυτου δηλαδη του αρεσει να ειναι μαζι με μια κοπελα τετραπαχη, που θελει ειδικα ρουχα, πρεπει να πηγαινει σε ειδικά μαγαζια εξτρα λαρτζ, και ειναι τιγκα στην κυτταριτιδα?
Και δεν σου λεω, να αδυνατισει για να αρεσει...χεστο αυτο. να αδυνατισει για τον εαυτο της, για να νιωθει η ιδια όμορφη. 

Εγω προσωπικα δεν συναντησα ποτε κανεναν που να γουσταρε χοντρες. Ειχα φτασει τα 76-77 κιλα, ειχε χαλασει το προσωπο μου, ειχα φουσκωσει...
Ολοι, μεχρι και η μανα μου, με είχαν ζαλισει να χάσω τα κιλά και οτι δεν θα με πλησιασει κανείς αν συνεχισω να παχαινω ετσι. 
Και μου πηρε τρια χρονια γεματα να τα χασω, και συνεχιζω ακομα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μήπως απλά εχουν ταιριάξει τοσο πολυ που τα κιλα καταληγουν δευτερευοντα?
> Ναι εχεις δικιο, και το παχος κατι σαν φετιχ ειναι! 
> 
> Ειναι δυσκολο να το χωνεψουμε γιατι πριν τα φτιαξουν, η κοπελα αυτη κυκλοφορουσε. Δεν ακουγε σχολια αρνητικά για τα κιλα της? δεν την ειρωνευονταν? δεν την υποτιμουσαν? δεν την συγκριναν με αλλες? και σε μια 5ετια τα κιλα δεν τα εχει χάσει...
> Και το παιδί, όσο εμφανισιμος και να ειναι, αλλες επιλογες δεν ειχε? τι τον τραβηξε σε αυτην? το χιουμορ της? οτι ειναι ο εαυτος του, ενω δηλαδη με αλλες πριν δεν ηταν??
> Οταν βγαινουν μαζι, βλεμματα ειρωνικα δεν πεφτουν πανω της? αυτου δηλαδη του αρεσει να ειναι μαζι με μια κοπελα τετραπαχη, που θελει ειδικα ρουχα, πρεπει να πηγαινει σε ειδικά μαγαζια εξτρα λαρτζ, και ειναι τιγκα στην κυτταριτιδα?
> Και δεν σου λεω, να αδυνατισει για να αρεσει...χεστο αυτο. να αδυνατισει για τον εαυτο της, για να νιωθει η ιδια όμορφη. 
> 
> *Εγω προσωπικα δεν συναντησα ποτε κανεναν που να γουσταρε χοντρες*. Ειχα φτασει τα 76-77 κιλα, ειχε χαλασει το προσωπο μου, ειχα φουσκωσει...
> ...


Εκτός αν κάποιος είναι χοντρός.Τότε ναι,θα γουστάρει χοντρές.
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ τις χοντρές.Σαν τον Al Bundy ένα πράγμα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εκτός αν κάποιος είναι χοντρός.Τότε ναι,θα γουστάρει χοντρές.
> Εγώ προσωπικά *δεν μπορώ* τις χοντρές.Σαν τον Al Bundy ένα πράγμα.


Δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ υπάρχει δεν θέλω :P
Tώρα θα πεις ''μα ούτε τις θέλω'' και θα πω '' γιατί σε υποχρέωσε κανείς να πας με αυτές'' :P

----------


## deleted-member181016

Φιλε μου εχω δει χοντρους που γουσταρουν κατι γκομεναρες με σωμα μοντελου! Και να θελω να πω "απο που πανε για το Ζαλογγο? " και να κρατιεμαι κυρια!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ υπάρχει δεν θέλω :P
> Tώρα θα πεις ''μα ούτε τις θέλω'' και θα πω '' γιατί σε υποχρέωσε κανείς να πας με αυτές'' :P


Φυσικά και δεν τις θέλω.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Σιγά μη κλειστει και στο σπίτι επειδή σου χαλάει την αισθητική. Στη παραλία είναι και γουσταρει ήλιο σε όση περισσότερη επιφάνεια του σώματος της γίνεται, θέλει βιταμίνη D για πιο γερά κόκαλα να της κρατάνε το βάρος :P
> τι να κάνουμε, έχει μεγαλύτερες σκοτουρες από το αν σου φαίνονται προκλητικά τα πατσια της ενώ κυνηγάει τα παιδιά της. 
> Δεν λέω πως είναι καλο να είναι κανείς υπερβαρος ή παχύσαρκος, αλλά αν είναι τι να κάνει τώρα να πεθάνει; 
> Και που ξέρεις εσύ εκεί που θα τη δεις στα 80-90 κιλά αν δεν κάνει προσπάθεια και δεν έχει χάσει ήδη 20-30?
> Δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις...για αυτό είναι ανουσιο να κρινεις τους άλλους με τις οικογένειές τους. Σορυ αλλά μου φάνηκε κάπως...


ετσι οπως το λες, εχεις δικιο!
εγω ξεκινησα να το λεω με αλλη εννοια, το θεμα ήταν οτι τετραπαχες ειναι αποκατεστημενες με παιδια ενω οι αντρες τους ειναι νορμαλ στα κιλα, μη σου πω αθλητικοι και γυμνασμενοι. Και λεγαμε πως ειναι δυνατό η τετραπαχη να ειναι με τον τυπο-τουμπανο, αυτο. 

Δεν τα ειπα με την προθεση να κατακρινω την εγκυμοσυνη και τα κιλα της. Ουτε να κατακρινω τις παχυσαρκες που εχουν κιλα και προσπαθουν να τα χασουν. Ουτε πολυ περισσότερο τις παχυσαρκες που ειναι μαζι με παχυσαρκους γιατι εχω δει και αυτο!

Μα εγω εχω υπάρξει υπερβαρη, δεν μιλαω εκ του ασφαλους, εχω υπαρξει σε αυτη την πλευρα, με λιπος, με κοιλια που με ρωτουσαν αν ειμαι εγκυος, το εγραψα πιο πανω, και με κυτταριτιδα φουλ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εκτός αν κάποιος είναι χοντρός.Τότε ναι,θα γουστάρει χοντρές.
> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ τις χοντρές.Σαν τον Al Bundy ένα πράγμα.


μπα... ουτε οι χοντροι!
σας ειπα και πριν, για μενα οι αντρες με κοιλιτσα και με κιλακια, δεν λεω χοντροι, ηταν οι πιο επικριτικοι και αυστηροι. 
Οι αθλητικοι και γυμνασμενοι ειχαν κατανοηση. Αυτο εζησα, αυτο λεω...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μπα... ουτε οι χοντροι!
> σας ειπα και πριν, για μενα οι αντρες με κοιλιτσα και με κιλακια, δεν λεω χοντροι, ηταν οι πιο επικριτικοι και αυστηροι. 
> Οι αθλητικοι και γυμνασμενοι ειχαν κατανοηση. Αυτο εζησα, αυτο λεω...


Άρα πας μόνο με τέτοιους?
Αυτοί όμως δεν πάνε μόνο με όμορφες?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μήπως απλά εχουν ταιριάξει τοσο πολυ που τα κιλα καταληγουν δευτερευοντα?
> Ναι εχεις δικιο, και το παχος κατι σαν φετιχ ειναι! 
> 
> Ειναι δυσκολο να το χωνεψουμε γιατι πριν τα φτιαξουν, η κοπελα αυτη κυκλοφορουσε. Δεν ακουγε σχολια αρνητικά για τα κιλα της? δεν την ειρωνευονταν? δεν την υποτιμουσαν? δεν την συγκριναν με αλλες? και σε μια 5ετια τα κιλα δεν τα εχει χάσει...
> Και το παιδί, όσο εμφανισιμος και να ειναι, αλλες επιλογες δεν ειχε? τι τον τραβηξε σε αυτην? το χιουμορ της? οτι ειναι ο εαυτος του, ενω δηλαδη με αλλες πριν δεν ηταν??
> Οταν βγαινουν μαζι, βλεμματα ειρωνικα δεν πεφτουν πανω της? αυτου δηλαδη του αρεσει να ειναι μαζι με μια κοπελα τετραπαχη, που θελει ειδικα ρουχα, πρεπει να πηγαινει σε ειδικά μαγαζια εξτρα λαρτζ, και ειναι τιγκα στην κυτταριτιδα?
> Και δεν σου λεω, να αδυνατισει για να αρεσει...χεστο αυτο. να αδυνατισει για τον εαυτο της, για να νιωθει η ιδια όμορφη. 
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν συναντησα ποτε κανεναν που να γουσταρε χοντρες. Ειχα φτασει τα 76-77 κιλα, ειχε χαλασει το προσωπο μου, ειχα φουσκωσει...
> ...


Θα σου πω όσα ξέρω για αυτούς...
Τη κοπέλα δεν την κόβω να σηκώνει πολλά πολλά, φαίνεται "μαγκακι", άνετη. Και κατά τα άλλα περιποιείται τον εαυτό της, δέρμα, μαλλιά, μακιγιάζ, νύχια όλα όμορφα.
Επίσης έχει στήθος σα το κεφάλι του το καθένα λολ. Ίσως είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Άχαρη δε τη λες ούτε δείχνει κάποιο ίχνος κομπλεξ (ίσως το κρύβει καλα τι να πω)...φαίνεται να νιώθει ωραία.
Από σχόλια...δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψη μου κάτι κακό αν και δεν έχουμε καμιά τρελή επαφή γνωστοί είναι.
Σε αυτό που λες ίσως παίζει ρόλο και το ποσό ωραία ή όχι νιώθεις εσύ. Αν ενιωθες χάλια στα 76-77 κιλά ε λογικό ήταν να φαίνεται ότι νιώθεις χάλια...αν όμως κάποια νιώθει οκ (σπάνιο αλλά ίσως τυχαίνει) με γεια της με χαρά της...μπορεί να μην ήθελε να τα χάσει ποτέ αυτά τα κιλά. Περίεργο αλλά οκ γιατί να το θεωρούμε απίθανο; Εγω τους χαίρομαι σαν ζευγάρι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Φιλε μου εχω δει χοντρους που γουσταρουν κατι γκομεναρες με σωμα μοντελου! Και να θελω να πω "απο που πανε για το Ζαλογγο? " και να κρατιεμαι κυρια!


Ρε παιδιά από όλα έχει ο μπαξές...η εμφάνισή σου δεν καθορίζει και τα γούστα σου πάντα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Φυσικά και δεν τις θέλω.


Θα τις πάρεις! 
Εντάξει πλάκα κάνω.....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το φυλο καθοριζει τα γουστα σου :p
Αν εισαι αντρας οπως και να εισαι θες η κοπελα σου να ειναι φαση victoria secret.
Aν εισαι κοπελα το θεμα ειναι συζητισιμο καθεμια εχει κ τον τυπο της. Ναι γενικευω αλλα ολοι γενικευσεις εχουμε κανει σε αυτο το τοπικ :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## Mara.Z

> Άρα πας μόνο με τέτοιους?
> Αυτοί όμως δεν πάνε μόνο με όμορφες?


θα γελασεις, αλλα εγω αυτο που με κλικαρει σε εναν αντρα, εκτος από την εμφανιση και τον αερα, ειναι η ενεργεια. Το να ειναι τουμπανο, δεν μου αρεσει. Παλια τους γυμνασμενους ουτε που τους προσεχα, ουτε αυτοι εμενα. Τωρα που εχω μπει σε μια αλλη λογική, τους προσεχω επειδη ξερω και βλεπω τι κοπος χρειαζεται για να φτασεις σε ενα τετοιο σημειο, τι πειθαρχια και τι καθημερινη αφιερωση χρονου. Παλια, με τα 76-77 κιλακια μου, μπορει να τους θεωρουσα ναρκισσιστες...Τωρα τους εχω εκτιμησει πολυ διαφορετικά εννοειται. 
Καλά και οι γυμνασμενες δεν εχουν ολες ωραιο προσωπο για να τις λες ομορφες. Αλλα κοιτατε στις γυμνασμενες ομως...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Koπος και πειθαρχια παντως χρειαζεται και για να μορφωθεις, να διαβασεις βιβλια, να μαθεις γλωσσες, μουσικα οργανα κλπ κλπ...Αλλα ποσοι ανδρες στις μερες μας θαυμαζουν αυτα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> θα γελασεις, αλλα εγω αυτο που με κλικαρει σε εναν αντρα, εκτος από την εμφανιση και τον αερα, ειναι η ενεργεια. Το να ειναι τουμπανο, δεν μου αρεσει. Παλια τους γυμνασμενους ουτε που τους προσεχα, ουτε αυτοι εμενα. Τωρα που εχω μπει σε μια αλλη λογική, τους προσεχω επειδη ξερω και βλεπω τι κοπος χρειαζεται για να φτασεις σε ενα τετοιο σημειο, τι πειθαρχια και τι καθημερινη αφιερωση χρονου. Παλια, με τα 76-77 κιλακια μου, μπορει να τους θεωρουσα ναρκισσιστες...Τωρα τους εχω εκτιμησει πολυ διαφορετικά εννοειται. 
> Καλά και οι γυμνασμενες δεν εχουν ολες ωραιο προσωπο για να τις λες ομορφες. Αλλα κοιτατε στις γυμνασμενες ομως...


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω,όταν είχες τα κιλά ούτε που τους ήθελες,ενώ τώρα που τα έχασες,θες αυτούς.
Άρα κάτι ξέρω και γυμνάζομαι για τις όμορφες κυρίως,τι λες?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Θα σου πω όσα ξέρω για αυτούς...
> Τη κοπέλα δεν την κόβω να σηκώνει πολλά πολλά, φαίνεται "μαγκακι", άνετη. Και κατά τα άλλα περιποιείται τον εαυτό της, δέρμα, μαλλιά, μακιγιάζ, νύχια όλα όμορφα.
> Επίσης έχει στήθος σα το κεφάλι του το καθένα λολ. Ίσως είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Άχαρη δε τη λες ούτε δείχνει κάποιο ίχνος κομπλεξ (ίσως το κρύβει καλα τι να πω)...φαίνεται να νιώθει ωραία.
> Από σχόλια...δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψη μου κάτι κακό αν και δεν έχουμε καμιά τρελή επαφή γνωστοί είναι.


χμ... μαγκακι, περιποιημενη και στηθος! χαχα αυτα κραταμε απο προσοντα, και αυτοπεποιθηση. 
να σε ρωτησω, για να φτιαξω εικονα, τι υψος εχει περιπου και ποσα κιλά?
επισης σπουδαζει? βγαινει? μενει μονη της ή με τους γονεις της? οικονομικά πώς είναι??

ολοκληρη ανακριση... κουβεντα κανουμε, δεν ρωταω για παρεξηγησεις, απλα προσπαθω να φτιαξω το σκηνικο στο μυαλο μου

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω,όταν είχες τα κιλά ούτε που τους ήθελες,ενώ τώρα που τα έχασες,θες αυτούς.
> Άρα κάτι ξέρω και γυμνάζομαι για τις όμορφες κυρίως,τι λες?



Γιατι ειπες πριν ομως οτι η ερωτικη σου ζωη δεν παει καλα;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Και εσένα θα σε πάρει ο διάολος!


Δεν τον θέλω :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι ειπες πριν ομως οτι η ερωτικη σου ζωη δεν παει καλα;


Γιατί είμαι παρθένος...
Και όχι στο ζώδιο......

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω,όταν είχες τα κιλά ούτε που τους ήθελες,ενώ τώρα που τα έχασες,θες αυτούς.
> Άρα κάτι ξέρω και γυμνάζομαι για τις όμορφες κυρίως,τι λες?


σε επιπεδο κατανοησης το ειπα, δεν το ειπα οτι τους γουσταρα!
οτι εχουν περισσοτερη κατανοηση απεναντι σε μενα απο αλλους με κιλα και κοιλιτσα. 

Καλά κανεις και γυμναζεσαι για τον εαυτο σου πρωτα. Αν βρεις και μια κοπελα, ακόμη καλύτερα! Εγω λυπαμαι για τα τοσα χαμενα χρονια απο αποψη αθλησης...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν τον θέλω :p


Νομίζω ότι τον θες παραπάνω από ότι εγώ τις χοντρές.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Γιατί είμαι παρθένος...
> Και όχι στο ζώδιο......


Λογικα θα εχεις αντιστοιχο τοπικ που θα εξηγεις γιαυτο φανταζομαι....πακετο εχεις φαει κι εσυ ρε ανθρωπε...Τι να πω! Ειναι δυσκολες οι σχεσεις παιδια ας το παρουμε αποφαση ολοι μαζι να πιαστουμε απο τα χερακια να χορεψουμε το χορο του Ζαλογγου λοιπον που ελεγα πριν :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> σε επιπεδο κατανοησης το ειπα, δεν το ειπα οτι τους γουσταρα!
> οτι εχουν περισσοτερη κατανοηση απεναντι σε μενα απο αλλους με κιλα και κοιλιτσα. 
> 
> Καλά κανεις και γυμναζεσαι για τον εαυτο σου πρωτα. Αν βρεις και μια κοπελα, ακόμη καλύτερα! Εγω λυπαμαι για τα τοσα χαμενα χρονια απο αποψη αθλησης...


Νομίζω πρέπει να το κάνω πιο πολύ για τις ωραίες,τι λες?
Γιατί θέλουν αθλητικούς και γυμνασμένους κατά 99%.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Το φυλο καθοριζει τα γουστα σου :p
> Αν εισαι αντρας οπως και να εισαι θες η κοπελα σου να ειναι φαση victoria secret.
> Aν εισαι κοπελα το θεμα ειναι συζητισιμο καθεμια εχει κ τον τυπο της. Ναι γενικευω αλλα ολοι γενικευσεις εχουμε κανει σε αυτο το τοπικ :p


Ναι αυτό ισχύει, οι γυναίκες έχουν παραπάνω γούστα σε σχέση με τους άντρες....αλλά και οι άντρες έχουν τα δικά τους....
Aυτό το τόπικ μόνο για την μοναξιά δεν λέει πλέον :P

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι αυτό ισχύει, οι γυναίκες έχουν παραπάνω γούστα σε σχέση με τους άντρες....αλλά και οι άντρες έχουν τα δικά τους....
> Aυτό το τόπικ μόνο για την μοναξιά δεν λέει πλέον :P


Έχουν παραπάνω γούστα από τους άντρες?
Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Ναι αυτό ισχύει, οι γυναίκες έχουν παραπάνω γούστα σε σχέση με τους άντρες....αλλά και οι άντρες έχουν τα δικά τους....
> Aυτό το τόπικ μόνο για την μοναξιά δεν λέει πλέον :P


Μπα δεν καταλαβες εγω θα συνεχισω να κλαιγομαι.ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ! :p

----------


## Natalia_sups

> χμ... μαγκακι, περιποιημενη και στηθος! χαχα αυτα κραταμε απο προσοντα, και αυτοπεποιθηση. 
> να σε ρωτησω, για να φτιαξω εικονα, τι υψος εχει περιπου και ποσα κιλά?
> επισης σπουδαζει? βγαινει? μενει μονη της ή με τους γονεις της? οικονομικά πώς είναι??
> 
> ολοκληρη ανακριση... κουβεντα κανουμε, δεν ρωταω για παρεξηγησεις, απλα προσπαθω να φτιαξω το σκηνικο στο μυαλο μου


Ε ρε κοίτα που θα τους κοσκινισουμε τους ανθρώπους λολ :P
Δεν νιώθω ωραία με αυτό αλλά νταξ...ας φτιάξουμε εικόνα σα παράδειγμα, ανώνυμοι είναι ούτως ή άλλως εδώ. Ή κοπελα εχει μία απλή δουλιτσα "τεχνική" ας πούμε, του ιεκ, μένει με γονεις από οικονομικά meh οπως όλοι λίγο πολύ. Βγαίνει. Ακριβώς τα ίδια και αυτός. Προικοθηρα δεν τον λες σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## Mara.Z

> ας φτιάξουμε εικόνα σα παράδειγμα, ανώνυμοι είναι ούτως ή άλλως εδώ. Ή κοπελα εχει μία απλή δουλιτσα "τεχνική" ας πούμε, του ιεκ, μένει με γονεις από οικονομικά meh οπως όλοι λίγο πολύ. Βγαίνει. Ακριβώς τα ίδια και αυτός. Προικοθηρα δεν τον λες σε καμία περίπτωση.


οκ αυτο σκεφτομουν. Μηπως αυτη ειναι πλουσια, κινειται σε αλλους κυκλους και αυτος διπλα της στοχευει σε γνωριμιες. 

ε τοτε μαλλον τον κερδισε επειδη ειναι μαγκακι και εχει τα πλουσια προσοντα που ανεφερες. 
Ξερεις, οι αδυνατες θεωρουνται ιδανικες ΑΛΛΑ εχουν ενα μειονεκτημα που για καποιους αντρες ειναι σοβαρο, δεν εχουν στηθος.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μπα δεν καταλαβες εγω θα συνεχισω να κλαιγομαι.ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ! :p


Kαλά εγώ έχω κάτι δουλειές τώρα ...χαχα

----------


## Mara.Z

> Έχουν παραπάνω γούστα από τους άντρες?
> Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.


να το πω πιο χυμα?
οι αντρες θελουν απο μια γυναικα νορμαλ προσωπο, και πλουσια προσοντα σε στηθος-γλουτους. Αν και το ποδι ειναι γυμνασμενο ακομη καλυτερα. Και για κερασακι στην τουρτα, την ηρεμια τους. 
Οι γυναικες νομιζω κοιταμε πιο φευγατα πραγματα. Αερα, αυτοπεποιθηση, τροπους, χιουμορ. Ασφαλεια που σου εμπνεει ο αλλος. Από εμφανιση εγω προσωπικά δεν κοιταζω τουμπανα αλλά ουτε και αδυνατους-καλαμια, μια μεση κατασταση.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> οι αντρες θελουν απο μια γυναικα νορμαλ προσωπο, και πλουσια προσοντα σε στηθος-γλουτους. Αν και το ποδι ειναι γυμνασμενο ακομη καλυτερα. Και για κερασακι στην τουρτα, την ηρεμια τους. 
> Οι γυναικες νομιζω κοιταμε πιο φευγατα πραγματα. Αερα, αυτοπεποιθηση, τροπους, χιουμορ. Ασφαλεια που σου εμπνεει ο αλλος..


Καπως ετσι.Αντρες εμφανιση...Γυναικες καθεμια εχει τη δικη της λιστα που συνηθως δεν εχει ως προτεραιοτητα την εμφανιση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Έχουν παραπάνω γούστα από τους άντρες?
> Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.


Nα σου πω ένα μήνα ήταν το μπαν σου? Και το ήξερες ότι είναι προσωρινό?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Nα σου πω ένα μήνα ήταν το μπαν σου? Και το ήξερες ότι είναι προσωρινό?


Ένα μήνα ήταν.
Δοκίμασα να μπώ και άλλη μια μέρα και υπήρχε ειδοποίηση για την λήξη του.
Γιατί?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οκ αυτο σκεφτομουν. Μηπως αυτη ειναι πλουσια, κινειται σε αλλους κυκλους και αυτος διπλα της στοχευει σε γνωριμιες. 
> 
> ε τοτε μαλλον τον κερδισε επειδη ειναι μαγκακι και εχει τα πλουσια προσοντα που ανεφερες. 
> *Ξερεις, οι αδυνατες θεωρουνται ιδανικες ΑΛΛΑ εχουν ενα μειονεκτημα που για καποιους αντρες ειναι σοβαρο, δεν εχουν στηθος*.


Ε δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό....
Μια μανία που χω σήμερα να σου φέρνω αντιρρήσεις ... :p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> να το πω πιο χυμα?
> οι αντρες θελουν απο μια γυναικα νορμαλ προσωπο, και πλουσια προσοντα σε στηθος-γλουτους. Αν και το ποδι ειναι γυμνασμενο ακομη καλυτερα. Και για κερασακι στην τουρτα, την ηρεμια τους. 
> Οι γυναικες νομιζω κοιταμε πιο φευγατα πραγματα. Αερα, αυτοπεποιθηση, τροπους, χιουμορ. Ασφαλεια που σου εμπνεει ο αλλος. Από εμφανιση εγω προσωπικά δεν κοιταζω τουμπανα αλλά ουτε και αδυνατους-καλαμια, μια μεση κατασταση.


Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 1,78 και 66 κιλά (πλέον,γιατί πριν 4 μήνες ήμουν 61),θα έτρωγα άκυρο από εσένα!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ένα μήνα ήταν.
> Δοκίμασα να μπώ και άλλη μια μέρα και υπήρχε ειδοποίηση για την λήξη του.
> Γιατί?


Δεν ξέρω το χω περιέργεια τι γίνεται για τα μπαν αν είναι προσωρινά ή μόνιμα, γιατί και του νικ προσωρινό ήταν

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 1,78 και 66 κιλά (πλέον,γιατί πριν 4 μήνες ήμουν 61),θα έτρωγα άκυρο από εσένα!


νομιζω είσαι μικρός για μενα. 
Εγω συνομηλικους μου ψαχνω, αντε μεχρι 40 !
36 ειμαι, αλλα η γενια μας νομιζω μικροδειχνει παρα πολύ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> νομιζω είσαι μικρός για μενα. 
> Εγω συνομηλικους μου ψαχνω, αντε μεχρι 40 !
> 36 ειμαι, αλλα η γενια μας νομιζω μικροδειχνει παρα πολύ.


Αν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου και με αυτές τις αναλογίες,σίγουρο το άκυρο,ε?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ε δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό....
> Μια μανία που χω σήμερα να σου φέρνω αντιρρήσεις ... :p


Οχι δεν ισχυει απολυτα, εχεις δικιο!!!
έπρεπε να προσθεσω το <<συνήθως>>...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου και με αυτές τις αναλογίες,σίγουρο το άκυρο,ε?


βρε δεν παει έτσι.... νομιζω οι αντρες σκεφτεστε ετσι για τις γυναικες, εμεις δεν σκεφτομαστε τοσο πολύ έτσι για τους αντρες, εγω προσωπικά δεν θα κατσω μπακαλιστικα να υπολογιζω αναλογίες.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> βρε δεν παει έτσι.... νομιζω οι αντρες σκεφτεστε ετσι για τις γυναικες, εμεις δεν σκεφτομαστε τοσο πολύ έτσι για τους αντρες, εγω προσωπικά δεν θα κατσω μπακαλιστικα να υπολογιζω αναλογίες.


Κατάλαβα,άκυρο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Κατάλαβα,άκυρο.


Ω ρε μια πρεμούρα για χυλόπιτα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ω ρε μια πρεμούρα για χυλόπιτα...


Αφού θέλω να αξίζω στις ωραίες.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Kι εγω θελω λυση στο προβλημα μου αλλα δε τη βλεπω να ερχεται... :p

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αφού θέλω να *αξίζω* στις ωραίες.


τωρα αυτο που λες σηκωνει μεγαλη ερμηνεια και κουβεντα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> τωρα αυτο που λες σηκωνει μεγαλη ερμηνεια και κουβεντα...


Γιατί???
Επειδή θέλω να είναι ωραία η άλλη?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ξέρω το χω περιέργεια τι γίνεται για τα μπαν αν είναι προσωρινά ή μόνιμα, γιατί και του νικ προσωρινό ήταν


Και ο M87 και ο kavkazούλης έφαγαν ban.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Γιατί???
> Επειδή θέλω να είναι ωραία η άλλη?


ειπες οτι θελεις να αξιζεις στις ωραιες...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ειπες οτι θελεις να αξιζεις στις ωραιες...


Να αρέσω,εννοούσα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Παιδια οι τυποι που ειναι με κατι ελεφαντες σπανια ειναι επειδη οντως τους αρεσει αυτος ο τυπος γυναικας.
Συνηθως δε βρισκουν κατι καλυτερο,ή η αλλη εχει λεφτα,ή εγινε ετσι μετα τις εγκυμοσυνες κλπ

Οι αντρες δεν ειναι χαζοι ωστε να μην καταλαβαινουν οτι μια 100 κιλα δεν ειναι παχυσαρκη επειδη βαφεται,εχει αυτοπεποιθηση και δε ξερω και γω τι.

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## cdeleted29517

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## cdeleted29517

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

[το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## nick190813

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ( off topic)

----------


## deleted-member181016

Θα μπορουσα να παρακαλεσω να ληξει εδω η διενεξη σας?Το τοπικ το εβαλα να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα. Εδω και αρκετες σελιδες εχει ξεφυγει λιγο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσοχη και το σεβασμο σας.Υπηρξαν φορες που εγραφα τα ποστ εδω μεσα κι εκλαιγα και υπηρξαν και φορες που ενιωσα λιγο καλυτερα.Μπραβο σας ευχαριστω πολυ! Μπορουσατε να μεταφερετε τα οποια προηγουμενα εχετε , οπως ειναι φανερο, στο Inbox σας.Αδικα τα γραφω κι αυτα προφανως ειναι αορατα τα ποστ μου.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μη το συνεχισεις αλλο? Να σεβαστεις οτι εφτιαξα το θεμα για καποιο λογο κι οχι για να τσακωθεις? Σε παρακαλω ομως παρα πολυ.Μην ξαναγραψεις κατι αλλο εδω.Καλη συνεχεια κ στους δυο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Μαρα μπορεις να πεις κατι επι του θεματος σε παρακαλω γιατι εμενα δε μου ερχεται και θελω να συνεχισει το τοπικ μου οπως ηταν πριν λιγες σελιδες? Αν μπορεις πραγματικα θα με βοηθησεις γιατι εδω κ ωρα θελω να γραψω κατι να συνεχιστει η κουβεντα οπως ξεκινησε κ δε μου ερχεται..

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Ε σκάσε επιτέλους, εκατό φορές το είπε η θεματοθέτρια..........


Aλλα οπως κ στον εξω κοσμο υπαρχουν κ εδω ατομα που τη γραφουν.... Παιδια να ειστε καλα οσοι απαντησατε στο τοπικ μου και ασχοληθηκατε σοβαρα με το προβλημα μου. Δυστυχως απο οτι βλεπω οι moderators δεν εχουν κανει ακομα κατι.Θα επιστρεψω οταν και αν κανουν. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το θεμα αρχισε να ξεφευγει απο τη σελιδα 10.Αν θελει καποιος ας κανει quote κατι και ας σχολιασει απο εκει. Δε μπορω να συνεχισω αν μπει καποιος και με ρωταει πραγματα που δε με ενδιαφερουν η κανει off topic post και κραζει καποιον.

----------


## betelgeuse

Κλειδωνω το θεμα για κανα δεκαλεπτο περιπου...


Και το ξανανοιγω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Διαγράφηκαν και εμένα και του ψωνισμένου τα σχόλια.
Fair enough.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το θεμα αρχισε να ξεφευγει απο τη σελιδα 10.Αν θελει καποιος ας κανει quote κατι και ας σχολιασει απο εκει. Δε μπορω να συνεχισω αν μπει καποιος και με ρωταει πραγματα που δε με ενδιαφερουν η κανει off topic post και κραζει καποιον.


ναι απ οτι φαινεται σε επριξαν λιγο....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα ναταλία δεν πόσταρες ? Εξαφανίστηκαν τα ποστ μας στο τέλος .................

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μα ναταλία δεν πόσταρες ? Εξαφανίστηκαν τα ποστ μας στο τέλος .................


Ναι δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε...


έπαιξε δίκαια η betelguese.
σβήστηκαν και τα δικά μου μηνύματα,αλλά και του *νάρκισσου*.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κοντευω να κλεισω 6 χρονια μοναξιας και υποφερω.
> Απο τοτε που χωρισα απο την τελευταια μου σχεση εχω γνωρισει αρκετους ανθρωπους. Μου ετυχαν πολυ ασχημες εμπειριες (κυριως στο σεξουαλικο κομματι πχ ανικανοτητα η διαφορα βιτσια που με τρομαξαν). 
> Δεν καταφερα να βρω καποιον και το κακο ειναι οτι εχω αρχησει και φοβαμαι πως θα μεινω μονη μου. 
> Εχω δοκιμασει πολλα, ιντερνετ, γνωριμιες μεσω γνωστων και φιλων, εχω εξαντλησει τους τροπους καιρο τωρα.
> Κοντευει περιπου εναμιση χρονος που αποφασισα να κανω κ το τελευταιο που μου ελεγαν καποιοι, να μην κανω απολυτως τιποτα και να το αφησω στην τυχη του. 
> Η αληθεια ειναι αλλη δυστυχως. Οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος για μενα. Δεν εχω υψηλα στανταρ. Εναν αντρα αναλογης εμφανισης και ενδιαφεροντων ψαχνω και δυστυχως δε βρισκω. Εχει φυγει πολυς κοσμος εξωτερικο κ οι περισσοτεροι αξιολογοι που γνωριζω ειτε εχουν σχεση ειτε δεν ενδιαφερονται για μενα. Οσοι ετυχαν να ενδιαφερθουν ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα που βγηκαν στη φορα αργα η γρηγορα κ με εκαναν να απογοητευτω ακομα χειροτερα.Και ξαναλεω μεχρι πριν εναμιση χρονο ειχα δοκιμασει παρα πολλους τροπους να βρω καποιον ισως κ γιαυτο απογοητευτηκα κ τοσο. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα.


Επι του θεματος σου, γιατι δεν σε ειχα διαβασει εξαρχής - μπλεξαμε με τα παχη! :
ολες τα ιδια θεματα με σενα αντιμετωπιζουμε, δεν εισαι η μονη να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο! Και ολες εχουμε εμπειριες από όσα λες, οποτε σε νιώθω απόλυτα. 
Αυτο με την τυχη, και μενα μου το λενε, αλλα νομιζω ειναι κουβεντα παρηγοριάς! αμα δεν το επιδιωξεις, πως θα γινει? αμα εισαι ντυμενη οπως να ναι, πως να σε προσεξει ο αλλος?
Εχουν και φυγει και εξωτερικο παρα παρα πολλοι, αυτο ειναι μια μεγιστη αληθεια!!!

τι δουλεια κανεις? μένεις μόνη σου? κοινωνικά τί κανεις? βγαινεις? εχεις ασχολίες να γνωριζεις κόσμο?

----------


## Mara.Z

Δεν ξερω αν θα σε κανω να νιωσεις καλυτερα αλλα θα προσπαθησω με χιουμορ να σου πω οτι για μενα τον τελευταιο χρόνο ενδιαφέρθηκαν, κοινώς μου εκαναν καμακι
α) ενας υδραυλικος 60και χρονων, που τον φεραμε σπιτι να φτιαξει κατι σωληνες και επειδη πηγαμε μαζι να διαλεξω σωληνες νομισε ο ανθρωπος οτι ειμαι ανοιχτη σε γνωριμιες και επεμενε να βγουμε για ποτο και οτι δεν ειναι δυνατό να ζω σαν καλογρια αν και σχεση δεν εχω. Οκ ειχα κουφαθει με το σουργελο, εννοειται., 
β) ενας τεχνίτης 28 χρονων και διαβητικος, που ηρθε σπιτι και αυτος για κατι μερεμετια και......επειδη εκανε κατι παραπανω δουλειές, μου λέει αυτές τις κάνω ειδικά για σενα, να με θυμασαι! εβαλε κατι σχεδια που τον ενεπνευσα εγώ, λεει... μου τηλεφωνουσε βραδινες ωρες, μετα τις 11, να μου πει να ερθω αυριο στις 9? και θα κοιμηθεις τωρα? ...
γ) ενας 50-55 ετων, μορφωμενος, καλοστεκουμενος αλλα γεροντοπαλικαρο, που ειδε λεει στο προσωπο μου τη γυναικα της ζωης του γιατι τωρα νιωθει ωριμος για οικογενεια ! βρε, ειμαι 35 (περσυ αυτο), καλύτερα μικρή, να μου συμπαρασταθείς, μου λέει.... ντοινγκ...
δ) ενας αλλος διορισμενος, ευκαταστατος, 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερος μου............................................ .........................

ε μετα από αυτά τι να πεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κωλόφαρδη!

----------


## Mara.Z

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωω !

Οχι δεν ειμαι κωλοφαρδη!
Σε μακακες πεφτω... αλλα πιο πολυ μου στοιχισε ο τελευταιος !

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωω !
> 
> Οχι δεν ειμαι κωλοφαρδη!
> Σε μακακες πεφτω... αλλα πιο πολυ μου στοιχισε ο τελευταιος !


όλοι ένας και ἐνας,ε?

----------


## Mara.Z

από ηλικιες, αστα διαλα! τελειως!

και ο τελευταιος που ηταν άριστη περιπτωση, κυνηγουσε μικρουλες, του έπεφτα μεγαλη δηλαδη, αν και 3 χρονια μικροτερη του...
και πολυυυυυυ εγωκεντρικο ατομο!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> από ηλικιες, αστα διαλα! τελειως!
> 
> και ο τελευταιος που ηταν άριστη περιπτωση, κυνηγουσε μικρουλες, του έπεφτα μεγαλη δηλαδη, αν και 3 χρονια μικροτερη του...
> και πολυυυυυυ εγωκεντρικο ατομο!


Και με εμένα με γούσταραν ''φιντάνια'',άστα να πάνε.

----------


## Mara.Z

Φιντανια τι εννοεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φιντανια τι εννοεις?


Από εμφάνιση και από νοοτροπία....

----------


## Mara.Z

κοιτα σε μικρη ηλικια η εμφανιση στρωνει, και η νοοτροπια επίσης! μαζευεις εμπειριες κυριως...
Στα 35 θελεις αλλα πραγματα, μια κοινη ζωη, μοιρασμα καθημερινοτητας, δραστηριοτητων, να βγεις, να ταξιδεψεις, να μιλησεις και να υπαρχει κατανοηση...οταν ο επιδοξος ειναι στα 50 πχ δεν μπορω να περιμενω να τον αλλο να καταλαβει οτι εχω και εγω αναγκη απο συντροφικοτητα, και η σχέση δεν ειναι κοιταω την παρτη μου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> κοιτα σε μικρη ηλικια η εμφανιση στρωνει, και η νοοτροπια επίσης! μαζευεις εμπειριες κυριως...
> Στα 35 θελεις αλλα πραγματα, μια κοινη ζωη, μοιρασμα καθημερινοτητας, δραστηριοτητων, να βγεις, να ταξιδεψεις, να μιλησεις και να υπαρχει κατανοηση...οταν ο επιδοξος ειναι στα 50 πχ δεν μπορω να περιμενω να τον αλλο να καταλαβει οτι εχω και εγω αναγκη απο συντροφικοτητα, και η σχέση δεν ειναι κοιταω την παρτη μου...


Αν με δεις πως είμαι......

----------


## Mara.Z

νεο παιδι εισαι, εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου!
γυμναζεσαι, άρα ολα καλά!

πρεπει να βγω, σε καληνυχτιζω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> νεο παιδι εισαι, εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου!
> γυμναζεσαι, άρα ολα καλά!
> 
> πρεπει να βγω, σε καληνυχτιζω!


Λες???????????????????
Καλό βρἀδυ.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν ξερω αν θα σε κανω να νιωσεις καλυτερα αλλα θα προσπαθησω με χιουμορ να σου πω οτι για μενα τον τελευταιο χρόνο ενδιαφέρθηκαν, κοινώς μου εκαναν καμακι
> α) ενας υδραυλικος 60και χρονων, που τον φεραμε σπιτι να φτιαξει κατι σωληνες και επειδη πηγαμε μαζι να διαλεξω σωληνες νομισε ο ανθρωπος οτι ειμαι ανοιχτη σε γνωριμιες και επεμενε να βγουμε για ποτο και οτι δεν ειναι δυνατό να ζω σαν καλογρια αν και σχεση δεν εχω. Οκ ειχα κουφαθει με το σουργελο, εννοειται., 
> β) ενας τεχνίτης 28 χρονων και διαβητικος, που ηρθε σπιτι και αυτος για κατι μερεμετια και......επειδη εκανε κατι παραπανω δουλειές, μου λέει αυτές τις κάνω ειδικά για σενα, να με θυμασαι! εβαλε κατι σχεδια που τον ενεπνευσα εγώ, λεει... μου τηλεφωνουσε βραδινες ωρες, μετα τις 11, να μου πει να ερθω αυριο στις 9? και θα κοιμηθεις τωρα? ...
> γ) ενας 50-55 ετων, μορφωμενος, καλοστεκουμενος αλλα γεροντοπαλικαρο, που ειδε λεει στο προσωπο μου τη γυναικα της ζωης του γιατι τωρα νιωθει ωριμος για οικογενεια ! βρε, ειμαι 35 (περσυ αυτο), καλύτερα μικρή, να μου συμπαρασταθείς, μου λέει.... ντοινγκ...
> δ) ενας αλλος διορισμενος, ευκαταστατος, 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερος μου............................................ .........................
> 
> ε μετα από αυτά τι να πεις?


Αρχικά κοίτα αν έχεις άλλα μερεμέτια στο σπίτι...αλλιώς πάρε τον διορισμένο :p

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εχω συναναστροφη με παρα πολυ κοσμο.Κι αυτο ειναι κι ενα παραπονο μου κ αποριας αξιον.Πως ενω ξερω τοσο κοσμο πρωτον δεν ενδιαφερθηκε καποιος νορμαλ σοβαρα για μενα.Και δευτερον πως ενω ξερω τοσο κοσμο και λενε πως με εκτιμουν και με αγαπουν κλπ δεν μου γνωρισαν ποτε καποιο αξιολογο. Οκ λογικο βεβαια οταν ειναι να σου γνωρισουν καποιον να σου γνωρισουν αυτον που ξεμεινε μονος οπως εσυ.Κι εκει αρχιζουν κι αλλες σκεψεις για τον εαυτο σου τις οποιες πρεπει να πολεμας γιατι βλεπεις πως αξιζεις κ πως μπορει να μη το βλεπουν οι αλλοι αλλα αξιζεις.Μενω μονη μου απο 18 χρονων...ποσο δυσκολο να μην εχεις συζησει ποτε με αντρα.Γιατι και 2 σοβαρες σχεσεις που εκανα η πρωτη ειμασταν μικροι και η δευτερη δεν ηθελε να μεινουμε μαζι...Οσο για εξοδους προσπαθω οσο μπορω.Αλλα ειδικα αυτο το μηνα που εχω την αδεια μου και θα λειπουν ολοι για διακοπες θα ειμαι σπιτι δουλεια κ τπτ αλλο. Αν ειναι να βγω εχει φτασει πια η φαση να βγω μια φορα το μηνα με κοσμο κ οτι αλλες εξοδους κανω θα τις κανω μονη αλλα πλεον το βαρεθηκα αυτο. Δυστυχως δεν εχω πια κοινωνικη ζωη επειδη ζευγαρωσαν ολοι το εχω πει και πριν αλλα να πω κ το αλλο.Τα πρωτα 4-5 χρονια της μοναξιας μου βγηκα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ γνωρισα πολυ κοσμο δεν εγινε τπτ.Βεβαια τωρα που ειμαι κλεισμενη ουσιαστικα στους 4 τοιχους του σπιτιου και της δουλειας ειναι ακομα πιο σιγουρο οτι δε θα βρω καποιον. Θα θελα να σταματουσα να χτυπιεμαι ετσι με τον οποιοδηποτε τροπο.Πολλα θα ηθελα να αλλαζα γενικα αλλα τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα δεν περνανε απο το χερι μου αλλα εχουν να κανουν με τη θεληση των αλλων ανθρωπων. Οποτε σωθηκα!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Και να πω κ το αλλο.Το να γνωρισω νεους κυκλους ειναι ευκολο.Το να αποκτησεις μια σταθερη σχεση με νεα ατομα που γνωριζεις (εστω φιλικη) στις ηλικιες που ειμαι εγω δεν ειναι το ιδιο ευκολο με οταν εισαι 20. Ολοι εχουν τον κυκλο τους σταθερο κ δυσκολα βαζουν σε αυτον νεα ατομα. Εχω προσπαθησει πολυ για ολα αυτα και δεν πετυχα κατι ιδιετερο και δεν αλλαζει τιποτα ουσιαστικο γιαυτο κ θελω διαλειμμα απο αυτη την προσπαθεια...χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εχω παψει να νιωθω απιστευτη θλιψη.Ειμαι νεα κοπελα και σημερα παλι θα καθομαι μπροστα απο μια οθονη , θα κλαιω , θα σκεφτομαι αντι να ειμαι καπου εξω να διασκεδαζω.Εστω με φιλους, αφου δε μπορω να εχω σχεση.Αλλα και οι φιλοι κοιτανε τη σχεση τους η τα παιδια τους, εμενα θα εχουν πρωτεραιοτητα? Πρωτη πρωτεραιοτητα καποιου εισαι οταν εισαι συντροφος, μανα-πατερας ή παιδι....αυτα τα "λιγα" και σημερα.Ξυπνησα πολυ πεσμενη....

----------


## Mara.Z

στο ξαναλεω, αυτη τη φαση που περιγραφεις τη ζουμε ολοι ανω των 30...
Νομιζω εχουμε κουραστει, και απο την υπερπροσπαθεια των 20s και απο το Lifestyle που κυριαρχουσε τοτε, να βγουμε, να φανουμε, κλπ
Συν το οτι πολλοι εχουν φυγει εξωτερικο. 
Να βγαίνεις, να γνωριζεις νεες παρεες, οσο μπορεις, νέο κόσμο, και κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει! αυτο πρέπει να πιστευουμε! αλλιως αν αυτοκαταδικαζομαστε στη μοναξια, τοτε ας κλειστουμε σπιτι...
Σταθερη σχεση πρεπει να μπορει να κανει ο αλλος, κι οχι ξεπετα. Ειναι και θεμα χαρακτήρα, δεν μπορουν όλοι. Το σεξουαλικο ειναι πανευκολο, στη σχέση ειναι τα μπαστούνια. 
Ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις αντρα που να θελει να κανει σχεση, να μοιραστει τη ζωή του και το σπιτι του. Οι περισσότεροι που παντρευονται νωρις απο οσα βλεπω είναι ή μαμακηδες για να τα βρισκουν ολα ετοιμα ή τεμπεληδες/ανεργοι που ζουνε με τα λεφτα της συζυγου. 
Αυτος που εχει σπουδασει, εχει μια καλη δουλειά και εξελισσεται, δεν θελει μονιμη σχεση ουτε στα 30 ουτε στα 35, μη σου πω ουτε στα 40. Εμπειρίες θελει, να ζήσει, να ξεσκάσει. Κι οταν παντρευτει, θα παντρευτει να κανει 2-3 παιδιά για να συνεχιστει το ονομα και τα λεφτα, θα παντρευτει μια τυπισσα αναλογων προσοντων και περιουσιας, και ολως τυχαιως μετα απο καποια χρονια θα χωρισουν.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ειμαι νεα κοπελα και σημερα παλι θα καθομαι μπροστα απο μια οθονη , θα κλαιω , θα σκεφτομαι αντι να ειμαι καπου εξω να διασκεδαζω.Εστω με φιλους, αφου δε μπορω να εχω σχεση.Αλλα και οι φιλοι κοιτανε τη σχεση τους η τα παιδια τους, εμενα θα εχουν πρωτεραιοτητα?


να εκμεταλλευτεις αυτη τη φαση και να βρεις νεα ενδιαφεροντα, που θα σου ανοιξουν πορτες σε νεες παρεες. 
Δεν ειναι ολοι παντρεμενοι με παιδιά, ουτε ολοι εχουν την τελεια ιδανικη σχεση. 
Ολοι ψαχνουν και ψαχνονται, να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Δε με παρηγορει...
Σαφως και πλεον κι εγω κουραστηκα να βγαινω.Να αραξω θελω.Βγηκαμε τοσο πολυ και μαλιστα οταν βγαιναμε σαν τρελλοι ηταν ακομα εποχη πριν την κριση. Προσπαθω συνεχως αλλα πεφτουν στο κενο οι προσπαθειες μου.Ειμαι κ με τις μερες μου σημερα ξυπνησα πολυ χαλια.Οταν ξεχνιεμαι κατι γινεται.
Οσο για το σεξουαλικο που ειναι πανευκολο αστο...πικρη εμπειρια εχω κ απο αυτο.Περασα κ φαση που λεω αφου δε μου καθεται σχεση ας βρω εστω ενα σεξ να περναω καλα.Ουτε αυτο καθησε ομως. Τους λογους τους ειπα διασπαρτους σε ποστ δεν εχει να λεει. 
Οι δυο μου μεγαλες σχεσεις ηταν μαμακιδες γιαυτο κ χωρισα...Καλα στην πρωτη ειμασταν κ μικρα χωρισαμε στα 21.
Δε θελω να παντρευω παντως ουτε παιδι σκαω που δεν εχω κανει δεν εχω καμια αγωνια για γαμο κ παιδι. Εμπειριες θελω κι εγω αλλα δε ζω τπτ.Μονο 4 τοιχους..... Αλλα δυστυχως μαλλον βγαζω το προφιλ της σοβαρης κοπελας κ ο αλλος θεωρει δεδομενο οτι εγω μαυτην θα καταληξω παντρεμενος.Δε μπορω να αποδειξω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας ομως.

----------


## Mara.Z

Που κυκλοφορεις ρε συ? σορρυ κιολας...
Μενεις σε μεγαλη πολη?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αθηνα μενω.

----------


## Mara.Z

Τελεια!
εχεις απειρες ευκαιριες για να γνωρισεις κοσμο... Ψαξε δραστηριοτητες! συλλογους! τα παντα μπορεις να κανεις...

Εγω μετακομισα απο Αθηνα επαρχια, ναι μεν πολη αλλα επαρχια, και αδυνατω να γνωρισω ατομα στην ηλικια μου, ή αγραμματοι θα ειναι ή παντρεμενοι με παιδιά...και αναγκαζομαι μια φορα στο τοσο να ερχομαι Αθηνα να μην χασω τελειως επαφη...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Θα το ξαναγραψω.Τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα.Και δραστηριοτητες. Δε θελω να βρω τροπο να βρω καποιον.Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο.Θελω να βρω τροπο να αντιμετωπησω την κατασταση.Να βρω εναν τροπο γενικα να αντιμετωπησω το ενδεχομενο να μεινω μονη μου απο δω κ μπρος γιατι ειναι σοβαρη πιθανοτητα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Επισης, τι ζητας απο μια σχεση...Θελεις συντροφικοτητα? σεξουαλικες εμπειριες? παρεα για ταξιδια ? Αναλογα με τα ζητουμενα σου, ψαχνεις το αναλογο ειδος.


εγώ πάντως αυτά ψάχνω και δεν ξέρω πως να τα βρω.και αν τελικά υπάρχει πουθενά αυτός ο συνδυασμός και το κυριότερο να συναντηθούν οι δρόμοι μας..
κατά τα άλλα να πω Phalaenopsis που απο περιέργεια googlara να δω αν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο αυτό το πρωτότυπο nick δεν είναι ότι δεν έχεις "πέραση" ως γυναίκα αλλά ότι δεν σε θέλουν αυτοί που θέλεις εσύ.Δε θα σου πω να χαμηλώσεις ή να αλλάξεις τα στάνταρ σου γιατί τότε δε θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη πραγματικά αλλά ότι είναι γενικά δύσκολο να βρει κάποιος άνθρωπος το ταίρι του όπως ακριβώς το ονειρεύεται.
Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι χρειάζεται για να το πετύχει κάποιος αυτό.Το ψάχνω και εγώ,πολλά χρόνια τώρα.Και τελικά δεν μετράει μόνο το να κυκλοφορεί κάποιος έξω και να κάνει διάφορες δραστηριότητες.Το σημαντικότερο είναι να ξέρεις να επικοινωνείς και να αλληλεπιδράς σωστά με τον κοινωνικό σου περίγυρο.Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες έχω άδεια και κυκλοφόρησα αρκετά έξω.Πήγα σε μέρη όπου υπάρχει κόσμος και έλληνες και ξένοι και σε πληθυσμό 100πλασιο απο την επαρχιακή πόλη που μένω.αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω να επικοινωνώ σωστά με τους γύρω μου (πέραν των απλών συναλλαγών πχ για αγορά προιοντων, καφε, φαι, ερωτήσεις για το που βρίσκεται πχ ένα μέρος) δεν κατάφερα να γνωρίσω κόσμο.Παρόλα αυτά με πλησίαζαν μερικοί τουρίστες ή και έλληνες που ζητούσαν λίγα χρήματα,ένας άλλος είδε ότι φόρτιζα το κινητό μου σε ένα παγκάκι που καθόμουν με power bank και μου το ζήτησε για λίγο για να φορτίσει το δικό του.Και το αποκορύφωμα χθες το βράδυ που έπεσα παρολίγον θύμα ληστείας ευτυχώς χωρίς επιτυχία από τον επίδοξο ληστή.
Το θέμα είναι ότι αρνούμαι να το πάρω απόφαση ότι για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου θα πρέπει να είμαι χωρίς σχέση και φίλους κατά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα (καθώς απο φίλους έχω 2 που τους βλέπω μια φορά το χρόνο και μένουν πολύ μακριά και όλο τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο είμαι μόνος μου) και έτσι δεν μπορώ να είμαι χαρούμενος



> Αθηνα μενω.


θεωρώ πως είσαι τυχερή σε αυτό το κομμάτι.έχεις μακράν περισσότερες ευκαιρίες από κάποιον που μένει στην επαρχία σε όλα τα πράγματα

----------


## deleted-member181016

> *εγώ πάντως αυτά ψάχνω και δεν ξέρω πως να τα βρω.και αν τελικά υπάρχει πουθενά αυτός ο συνδυασμός και το κυριότερο να συναντηθούν οι δρόμοι μας..*
> κατά τα άλλα να πω Phalaenopsis που απο περιέργεια googlara να δω αν σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο αυτό το πρωτότυπο nick δεν είναι ότι δεν έχεις "πέραση" ως γυναίκα αλλά ότι δεν σε θέλουν αυτοί που θέλεις εσύ.Δε θα σου πω να χαμηλώσεις ή να αλλάξεις τα στάνταρ σου γιατί τότε δε θα είσαι ευτυχισμένη πραγματικά αλλά ότι είναι γενικά δύσκολο να βρει κάποιος άνθρωπος το ταίρι του όπως ακριβώς το ονειρεύεται.
> Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι χρειάζεται για να το πετύχει κάποιος αυτό.Το ψάχνω και εγώ,πολλά χρόνια τώρα.Και τελικά δεν μετράει μόνο το να κυκλοφορεί κάποιος έξω και να κάνει διάφορες δραστηριότητες.Το σημαντικότερο είναι να ξέρεις να επικοινωνείς και να αλληλεπιδράς σωστά με τον κοινωνικό σου περίγυρο.Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες έχω άδεια και κυκλοφόρησα αρκετά έξω.Πήγα σε μέρη όπου υπάρχει κόσμος και έλληνες και ξένοι και σε πληθυσμό 100πλασιο απο την επαρχιακή πόλη που μένω.αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω να επικοινωνώ σωστά με τους γύρω μου (πέραν των απλών συναλλαγών πχ για αγορά προιοντων,καφε,φαι,ερωτήσε ς για το που βρίσκεται πχ ένα μέρος) δεν κατάφερα να γνωρίσω κόσμο.Παρόλα αυτά με πλησίαζαν μερικοί τουρίστες ή και έλληνες που ζητούσαν λίγα χρήματα,ένας άλλος είδε ότι φόρτιζα το κινητό μου σε ένα παγκάκι που καθόμουν με power bank και μου το ζήτησε για λίγο για να φορτίσει το δικό του.Και το αποκορύφωμα χθες το βράδυ που έπεσα παρολίγον θύμα ληστείας ευτυχώς χωρίς επιτυχία από τον επίδοξο ληστή.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι αρνούμαι να το πάρω απόφαση ότι για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου θα πρέπει να είμαι χωρίς σχέση και φίλους κατά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα (καθώς απο φίλους έχω 2 που τους βλέπω μια φορά το χρόνο και μένουν πολύ μακριά και όλο τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο είμαι μόνος μου) και έτσι δεν μπορώ να είμαι χαρούμενος



Ακριβως.Το θεμα ειναι να συναντηθουν αυτοι οι ριμαδοδρομοι καποτε αλλα δε το βλεπω.
Ναι,.Εχω μια καποια "περαση" οπως μια νορμαλ κοπελα, αλλα οχι απο αυτους που θελω εγω.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Ακριβως.Το θεμα ειναι να συναντηθουν αυτοι οι ριμαδοδρομοι καποτε αλλα δε το βλεπω.
> Ναι,.Εχω μια καποια "περαση" οπως μια νορμαλ κοπελα, αλλα οχι απο αυτους που θελω εγω.


τότε η μόνη σου λύση είναι να συνεχίσεις το ψάξιμο μέχρι να βρεις αυτόν που ταιριάξεις μαζί του. Το να κάθεσαι πάντως εντός των 4 τοιχών και να κλαις την μοίρα σου,δε βοηθάει πουθενά.το έχω κάνει για αρκετό καιρό και δε με βοήθησε κάπου

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Νηματοθετρια πιστευω πως εισαι απλως ατυχη,μια και ετσι οπως τα λες,πραγματι δεν σου μενει κατι αλλο να κανεις.
Ισως να αδυνατιζες λιγο και να εριχνες λιγο τα στανταρντ σου.Κατι αλλο αμεσα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να κανεις.
Απλως πρεπει να τυχει να ενδιαφερθει καποιος για σενα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Μα ακριβως αυτο σκεφτομαι.Ενω μενω στην Αθηνα, ξερω τοσο κοσμο πως ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι τοσο μονη.Πως ειναι δυνατον να μη βρισκω παρεα παρα μονο αν τυχει μια φορα το μηνα.Η τελευταια φορα που πηγα βολτα με ατομα ηταν στις 15 ιουλιου και δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναπαω.Μπορει απο Σεπτεμβρη παλι οταν γυρισουν απο διακοπες κ με θυμηθουν....Τι συνεβει στη ζωη μου και κατεληξα ετσι....Δυσκολο να παρεις αποφαση οτι οντως απο δω κ μπρος θα ειναι ετσι και χειροτερα. Ουτε συνταξιουχος να ημουν.

----------


## anxious4ever

θα προτεινα ενα βιβλιο..που μιλαει για την ελκτικη δυναμη του νου, το εχω ξαναπροτεινει εδω..εχω γινει γραφικη με αυτο το βιβλιο..αλλα εμενα μου αλλαξε την ζωη..πηρα δυναμη κ αλλαξα πολλα πραματα..
λεγεται "στοιχεια βιονομιας " του πλατωνα δρακουλη..
να το παραγγειλεις σε καποιο βιβλιοπωλειο..
ειλικρινα ειναι εξαιρετικο βιβλιο κ μιλαει για την διαχειριση της ζωης μας οταν θελουμε κατι πολυ δεν γινεται...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Μα ακριβως αυτο σκεφτομαι.Ενω μενω στην Αθηνα, ξερω τοσο κοσμο πως ειναι δυνατον να ειμαι τοσο μονη.Πως ειναι δυνατον να μη βρισκω παρεα παρα μονο αν τυχει μια φορα το μηνα.Η τελευταια φορα που πηγα βολτα με ατομα ηταν στις 15 ιουλιου και δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναπαω.Μπορει απο Σεπτεμβρη παλι οταν γυρισουν απο διακοπες κ με θυμηθουν....Τι συνεβει στη ζωη μου και κατεληξα ετσι....Δυσκολο να παρεις αποφαση οτι οντως απο δω κ μπρος θα ειναι ετσι και χειροτερα. Ουτε συνταξιουχος να ημουν.


κανω μια δραστηριοτητα στην οποια μεσα εχω κοινωνικοποιηθει τοσο πολυ..που εχω γνωρισει ενα σωρο κοσμο..κ γενικα καθε φορα εχω επιλογη να βγω με οποια παρεα θελω..
οταν καθεσαι κ σπιτι που να γνωρισεις κοσμο?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Δεν εχει τιποτα ασχημο το σωμα μου για να αδυνατισω.Δεν ειναι προβλημα οτι εχω λιγα παραπανω κιλα εφοσον ειναι ωραια κατανεμημενα πανω στο σωμα μου.Αν πετουσε η περιφερεια μου η η κοιλια μου να πω οκ.
Οσον αφορα το να ριξω τα στανταρ μου, δε θα το κανω.Νομιζω οτι ηδη οσο περνανε τα χρονια εχει συμβει γιατι βλεπω τις δυσκολιες.Αλλα σε αυτα τα λιγα στανταρ που εμειναν αν ριξω κι αλλο νερο στο κρασι μου θα μεινει σκετο νερο.
Τα βιβλια μαρεσουν πολυ ευχαριστω για την προταση.:)

----------


## Mara.Z

> Θελω να βρω τροπο να αντιμετωπησω την κατασταση.Να βρω εναν τροπο γενικα να αντιμετωπησω το ενδεχομενο να μεινω μονη μου απο δω κ μπρος γιατι ειναι σοβαρη πιθανοτητα.


τωρα θα ακουστει καπως γραφικο αυτο που θα πω αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να περναμε καλα μονοι μας πρωτα, να τα εχουμε βρει με τον εαυτο μας, να εχουμε ισορροπησει, για να ελκυσουμε τον αλλο να μας πλησιασει και να δεσει η σχεση..
δεν λεω οτι εγω το εχω καταφερει με την καμια, αλλά αυτη η ρημαδοϊσορροπία είναι ο στοχος και οχι η σχεση αυτη καθαυτη. 
Οποτε ισως περνας φαση μοναξιας, καντην δημιουργικη, να τα βρισκεις με τον εαυτο σου, να τον αγαπας!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εχω πολλες δραστηριοτητες ηδη παιδια. Ασχολουμαι με πολλα πραγματα.Αλλα η ζωη μου ειναι γεματη με αυτα κ το βραδυ μενω μονη. Θελω να παω ενα ταξιδι, ενα σινεμα, ενα θεατρο, για φαγητο για ενα χαλαρο ποτο...κατι απο ολα αυτα.Χομπυ δουλεια και αραγμα στο σπιτι κανω.Τα υπολοιπα δε τα βλεπω ουτε με κυαλι πια εκτος αν αποφασισω να τα κανω μονη μου (καλα φαγητο και ποτο μονος δεν παιζει να το κανεις αλλα οκ)

----------


## Mara.Z

τι στανταρντς εχεις?
καλα το να γνωριζεις απειρο κοσμο, δε σημαινει οτι θα εχεις και ευκαιριες να βγαινεις. Το θεμα ειναι να γνωριζεις τους καταλληλους για να βγαινεις.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Θα τυχει να βγω πολλες φορες με μια παρεα για μια φορα αλλα επειδη ακριβως ετυχε δε σημαινει οτι θα ξαναγινει σε τακτο χρονικο διαστημα.Εχω πχ κ γνωστους που θα βγουμε μια φορα το χρονο η το εξαμηνο.
Τα ξαναγραφω χωρις ελπιζω να γινομαι κουραστικη.Θελω εναν αντρα αναλογης εμφανισης με μενα, με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα(ενα ιδιο πνευματικο επιπεδο μπορω να πω οτι ειναι κ το πιο σημαντικο για μενα) που να ταιριαζουμε σεξουαλικα και να μην ειναι εξαρτημενος απο ουσιες. Αυτο. Και τα λεω αυτα γιατι μου εχουν τυχει, τα εζησα και ξερω ακριβως τι θελω.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> (καλα φαγητο και ποτο μονος δεν παιζει να το κανεις αλλα οκ)


οταν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή το κάνεις.σχεδόν πάντα μόνος μου πάω και για τα 2.

----------


## deleted-member181016

admforall κι εγω το εχω κανει κυριως στα ταξιδια που πηγα μονη μου. αλλα ειναι πολυ αβολο και πλεον δε το κανω

----------


## Deleted-150217

ναι σίγουρα είναι άβολο.επίσης όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω δεν έχει σημασία σε πόσες δραστηριότητες συμμετέχεις αλλά το κατά πόσο έχεις την ικανότητα να αλληλεπιδράς μέσα σε αυτές με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που υπάρχει εκεί πέρα απο αυτό που προσφέρει η εκάστοτε δραστηριότητα.γιατι και εγώ παλιότερα συμμετείχα σε διάφορες δραστηριότητες αλλά και απο μικρός στο σχολείο, σχολή, φροντιστήριο, εργασία κτλ ενώ οι άλλοι έκαναν μεταξύ τους παρέα και έξω απο αυτό το πλαίσιο ή 'πηγαδάκια' μεταξύ τους εγώ ήμουν στην απέξω

----------


## deleted-member181016

Οσο κοινωνικος να εισαι οι 30αριδες εχουν ηδη φτιαξει τον "κοσμο" τους οπως τον θελουν.Εχουν φιλιες χρονων σχεσεις χρονων κλπ.Ο κοσμος δεν ειναι ανοιχτος να βαλει ατομα στη ζωη του σε αυτη την ηλικια.Επισης οταν δουν εναν ανθρωπο που ψαχνεται για νεες φιλιες η ειναι χρονια μονος του ειναι καχυποπτοι.Του τυπου "τι τρεχει τωρα μαυτην και δεν εχει σχεση τοσο καιρο, μηπως εχει καποιο κουσουρι? Τι τρεχει μαυτην κ θελει τωρα να προσκολληθει στην παρεα μας μηπως εχει καποιο κουσουρι? " Γιαυτο κ συνηθως κραταω κ λιγη παραπανω αξιοπρεπεια κ δε δειχνω ουτε λεω οτι εχω αναγκη για νεες παρεες ουτε κλαιγομαι οτι ειμαι μονη μου σε ατομα που δεν ξερω καλα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι θα μου πειτε που ειναι στη θεση μου.Εξω ομως στον πραγματικο κοσμο οι περισσοτεροι δεν εκδηλωνουν τα αισθηματα μοναξιας.Ολοι κραταμε αξιοπρεπεια προσχηματα και σιωπουμε.Μπορει να υπαρχουν ατομα που ξερω που θελουν κι αυτα φιλους ας πουμε.Αλλα εφοσον δε μιλαμε ανοιχτα οι ανθρωποι γι'αυτα και κανεις δεν κλαιγεται δημοσιως δε γινεται να συναντηθουν οι δρομοι μας.

----------


## Mara.Z

> εγώ πάντως αυτά ψάχνω και δεν ξέρω πως να τα βρω.και αν τελικά υπάρχει πουθενά αυτός ο συνδυασμός και το κυριότερο να συναντηθούν οι δρόμοι μας..
> 
> Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι χρειάζεται για να το πετύχει κάποιος αυτό.Το ψάχνω και εγώ,πολλά χρόνια τώρα.Και τελικά δεν μετράει μόνο το να κυκλοφορεί κάποιος έξω και να κάνει διάφορες δραστηριότητες.Το σημαντικότερο είναι *να ξέρεις να επικοινωνείς και να αλληλεπιδράς σωστά με τον κοινωνικό σου περίγυρο*.Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες έχω άδεια και κυκλοφόρησα αρκετά έξω.Πήγα σε μέρη όπου υπάρχει κόσμος και έλληνες και ξένοι και σε πληθυσμό 100πλασιο απο την επαρχιακή πόλη που μένω.αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω να επικοινωνώ σωστά με τους γύρω μου (πέραν των απλών συναλλαγών πχ για αγορά προιοντων, καφε, φαι, ερωτήσεις για το που βρίσκεται πχ ένα μέρος) δεν κατάφερα να γνωρίσω κόσμο.Παρόλα αυτά με πλησίαζαν μερικοί τουρίστες ή και έλληνες που ζητούσαν λίγα χρήματα,ένας άλλος είδε ότι φόρτιζα το κινητό μου σε ένα παγκάκι που καθόμουν με power bank και μου το ζήτησε για λίγο για να φορτίσει το δικό του.Και το αποκορύφωμα χθες το βράδυ που έπεσα παρολίγον θύμα ληστείας ευτυχώς χωρίς επιτυχία από τον επίδοξο ληστή.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι αρνούμαι να το πάρω απόφαση ότι για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου θα πρέπει να είμαι χωρίς σχέση και φίλους κατά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα (καθώς απο φίλους έχω 2 που τους βλέπω μια φορά το χρόνο και μένουν πολύ μακριά και όλο τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο είμαι μόνος μου) και έτσι δεν μπορώ να είμαι χαρούμενος


αυτα που λες τα εχω κανει και εγω... και με θεωρουσα αντικοινωνικη που δεν σταυρωνα παρεες, αδεξια, κλπ. 
Τωρα πια που τα βλεπω τωρα ξερεις τι πιστευω οτι φταιει?
το οτι δεν ανηκα σε καποιο κυκλο που να μου δινει ταυτοτητα. Ημουν μονη μου, κυκλοφορουσα μονη, σα να εκανα κυκλους μεσα στον κυκλο του εαυτου μου ενα πραγμα αν καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω... Δεν εκανα κυκλους μεσα σε εναν μεγαλο κυκλο ατομων οπου υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα τομης με ατομα που ηθελα να συναναστραφω...
Παλια οι ανθρωποι κοινωνικοποιούνταν στη δουλειά, εβρισκαν μια δουλεια και επιδιωκαν παρεες-σχεσεις απο εκει. Σημερα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει. Κανεις μια δουλεια επειδη πρεπει! και κοινωνικοποιείσαι σε παρεες από το σχολείο σου, από τους alumni του πανεπιστημιου σου, από το κομμα στο οποιο ανηκεις, από τη θρησκεια στην οποία ανηκεις, απο τα παιδια των συναδελφων των γονιων σου, κλπ κλπ. 
Νομιζω αυτο μάς λείπει, το να ανηκουμε σε μια ομάδα/παρεα που να μας δινει μια ταυτοτητα, την αισθηση οτι ανηκουμε καπου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> οταν δουν εναν ανθρωπο που ψαχνεται για νεες φιλιες η ειναι χρονια μονος του ειναι καχυποπτοι.Του τυπου "τι τρεχει τωρα μαυτην και δεν εχει σχεση τοσο καιρο, μηπως εχει καποιο κουσουρι? Τι τρεχει μαυτην κ θελει τωρα να προσκολληθει στην παρεα μας μηπως εχει καποιο κουσουρι?


Αυτο ειναι δικη σου κριση αγαπητη νηματοθετρια! και μαλιστα αρνητικη κριση που σε υπονομευει...
Αμα σκεφτεσαι ετσι, τοτε εκ των προτερων εισαι προκατειλημμενη για το πως σκεφτονται οι αλλοι και σε αντιμετωπιζουν...μονη σου σκαβεις το λακκο σου...

χεστηκαν οι αλλοι να κατσουν να σκεφτουν τωρα γιατι και αν ειμαι μονη μου, ή αν περναω καλά με τη σχεση που εχω!

----------


## nick190813

θεματοθετρια εσενα τ προβλημα σ τωρα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις ερωτικο συντροφο η οτι οι φιλοι σ δεν βγαινουν αρκετα τωρα και δεν εχεις φιλους να βγεις?

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν έχει σημασία σε πόσες δραστηριότητες συμμετέχεις αλλά το κατά πόσο έχεις την ικανότητα να αλληλεπιδράς μέσα σε αυτές με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που υπάρχει εκεί πέρα


Ναιιιιιιιιιι !! πόσο ικανος εισαι να αφομοιωνεσαι στην ομάδα...
Και μετα πιστευω οτι τα στεκια παιζουν ρολο! οι ομαδες αυτες εχουν στεκια... το θεμα ειναι να ξεκαθαρισουμε σε τι ομαδα θελουμε να ανηκουμε και μετα σε ποια στεκια συχναζουν, και μετα κανεις την προσπαθεια να ενταχθεις στην ομαδα και να αφομοιωθεις...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ο συντροφος ειναι το προβλημα.Απο τους φιλους αναμενομενα ειναι αυτα.Δεν περιμενω απο οικογενειαρχες πχ να εχουν ορεξη να βγαινουμε 2 φορες τη βδομαδα για ξενυχτι οπως θα θελα εγω να κανω.

Γενικα το ξερω οτι ο κοσμος χεστηκε κ δεν τον απασχολει τι κανω και πως ειμαι....οχι μονο εγω γενικα...η αδιαφορια και το να μη σκεφτεσαι τον αλλον ειναι σημειο των καιρων.

----------


## nick190813

> Ο συντροφος ειναι το προβλημα.Απο τους φιλους αναμενομενα ειναι αυτα.Δεν περιμενω απο οικογενειαρχες πχ να εχουν ορεξη να βγαινουμε 2 φορες τη βδομαδα για ξενυχτι οπως θα θελα εγω να κανω.
> 
> Γενικα το ξερω οτι ο κοσμος χεστηκε κ δεν τον απασχολει τι κανω και πως ειμαι....οχι μονο εγω γενικα...η αδιαφορια και το να μη σκεφτεσαι τον αλλον ειναι σημειο των καιρων.


ενταξει απο αυτα π ξερω μεχρι τωρα δεν εχεις κατι κακο ωστε να δειχνεις αποκρουστικη.....το θεμα ειναι ομως να δειχνεις διαθεσιμη..το δειχνεις αυτο η κρατας αμυντικη σταση?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Παρτο λογικα.Ειναι δυνατον 6 χρονια ενας ανθρωπος να εχει ιδια σταση παντου. πχ αμυντικη? Ψαχνουμε να βρουμε που εφταιξα εγω; Προσπαθω να με διορθωνω καθημερινα και να γινομαι καλυτερη δεν ειμαι τελεια αλλα ξαναλεω.Δε βρισκουν σχεση οι τελειοι και αυτοι που το "χειριζονται"καλυτερα.Εινα  θεμα τυχης καθαρα.Ψαχνω απλα να βρω μια λυση να αντιμετωπησω ενα προβλημα που παιζει σοβαρα να μη ληθει ποτε.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Να βρω δηλαδη το ψυχικο σθενος να κανω κι αλλο κουραγιο.Κι αλλη υπομονη και καποια στιγμη να νιωσω καλα χωρις καποιον. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που το εχουν καταφερει, τους θαυμαζω και θελω να γινω σαν αυτους. Τελοσπαντων, ευχαριστω κ παλι για τις απαντησεις.Τροφη για σκεψη ολα οσα λεμε.

----------


## nick190813

> Παρτο λογικα.Ειναι δυνατον 6 χρονια ενας ανθρωπος να εχει ιδια σταση παντου. πχ αμυντικη? Ψαχνουμε να βρουμε που εφταιξα εγω; Προσπαθω να με διορθωνω καθημερινα και να γινομαι καλυτερη δεν ειμαι τελεια αλλα ξαναλεω.Δε βρισκουν σχεση οι τελειοι και αυτοι που το "χειριζονται"καλυτερα.Εινα  θεμα τυχης καθαρα.Ψαχνω απλα να βρω μια λυση να αντιμετωπησω ενα προβλημα που παιζει σοβαρα να μη ληθει ποτε.


θα λυθει μην αγχωνεσαι και μην σ παιρνει απο κατω...
και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι και θεμα τυχης και ταιμινγκ...
οι φιλοι σ εχουν γνωστα ατομα αντρες?

----------


## Mara.Z

δεν υπαρχουν τελειοι και μπαζα...
στις ανθρωπινες σχεσει ολα εινα εξελιξιμα πιστευω...

δεν εχω καταλαβει ΤΙ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡΝΤΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ? 

εγω πχ θελω καποιον στην ηλικια μου, που να εχει σπουδασει, να δουλευει, και να ειναι ανεξαρτητος απο γονεις! δηλαδη οχι αγραμματος, οχι τεμπελης, οχι μαμακιας!!!! αμα εχει και καλό χαρακτήρα, προσγειωμενος, ενταξει θα εχω χτυπησει το τζακποτ!!! :)

----------


## deleted-member181016

Μα τα εγραψα πιο πανω και σε πολλες σελιδες εδω μεσα.

----------


## Mara.Z

_Δεν εχω υψηλα στανταρ. Εναν αντρα αναλογης εμφανισης και ενδιαφεροντων ψαχνω και δυστυχως δε βρισκω. Εχει φυγει πολυς κοσμος εξωτερικο κ οι περισσοτεροι αξιολογοι που γνωριζω ειτε εχουν σχεση ειτε δεν ενδιαφερονται για μενα._

αυτο ξέρω...
το αναλογης εμφανισης και ενδιαφεροντων δεν καταλαβαινω.... πιο συγκεκριμενα? τι εννοεις με το αξιολογοι?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Στην τελικη δεν εχει σημασια ουτε η εμφανιση ουτε τα στανταρ. Ας μου πει καποιος θα νιωσω καποτε ξανα καλα? Κι ας μην εχω καποιον.Ειναι εφικτο πιστευετε? Και αν ναι πως.Ψυχοθεραπεια, χομπυ κλπ τα ξερω ηδη. Μαλλον ενα θαυμα με σωζει. Μια αλλαγη μυαλου αλλαγη ονειρων και θελω απο το πουθενα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εμφανιση.Δεν ψαχνω εναν πανεμορφο γυμνασμενο.Αν κατσει εχει καλως αλλα αν τυχει ενας ανθρωπος κανονικος σε εμφανιση με τα λιγα κιλακια παραπανω δε θα πω ααααα δε μαρεσει ειναι παχουλος, α δε μαρεσει ειναι κοντος. Αν αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει σπουδασει, εχει κοινο τροπο διασκεδασης, του αρεσουν καποια πραγματα που αρεσουν κ σε μενα κ μπορουμε να κανουμε ωραιες συζητησεις, αυτο με εξιταει.Οι συζητησεις και η επικοινωνια.Να μπορω να δεθω με τον αλλον εγκεφαλικα.Τι με ξενερωνει? Το να καιγεται ο αλλος (ξερετε με τι το ξαναειπα πριν) και το να εχει βιτσια στο σεξ. Εχει σημασια ομως τελικα τι εννοω με το αξιολογοι και το ποια ειναι τα στανταρ μου? Οτι και να σας ελεγα το προβλημα δε θα αλλαζε.Και μια κοπελα που θα εμπαινε εδω κ θα ελεγε ψαχνω εναν ωραιο πλουσιο παλι το ιδιο στεναχωρημενη θα ηταν αν δεν εβρισκε.

----------


## nick190813

τα τελευταια 6 χρονια π λες εχεις γνωρισει αντρες?σορυ αλλα δεν εχω δει ολο το θεμα

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι εχω γνωρισει. Παιδια δε θελω να μου πειτε πως θα γνωρισω.Μπορω εγω να σας πω αν ειναι τροπους να γνωρισετε ατομα :P Μιας και τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα.

----------


## nick190813

δεν θελω να σ πω πως να γνωρισεις...αλλα να καταλαβω πως λειτουργεις...

απο αυτους π γνωρισες δεν σ αρεσε κανενας?υπηρχε καποιος π σ εδειξε ενδιαφερον?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να μπορω να δεθω με τον αλλον εγκεφαλικα.Τι με ξενερωνει? Το να καιγεται ο αλλος (ξερετε με τι το ξαναειπα πριν) και το να εχει βιτσια στο σεξ. Εχει σημασια ομως τελικα τι εννοω με το αξιολογοι και το ποια ειναι τα στανταρ μου? Οτι και να σας ελεγα το προβλημα δε θα αλλαζε.Και μια κοπελα που θα εμπαινε εδω κ θα ελεγε ψαχνω εναν ωραιο πλουσιο παλι το ιδιο στεναχωρημενη θα ηταν αν δεν εβρισκε.


τωρα θα σε ξενερωσω, αλλα οι αντρες το σεξ ψαχνουν πρωταρχικά! εχεις ακουσει κανεναν αντρα να λεει, ψαχνω να βρω μια κοπελα να δεθω εγκεφαλικά μαζι της?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το ξερω γιαυτο και σκαω. Επειδη οι αντρες εχουν αλλη "λιστα" απο τις γυναικες γιαυτο κ δεν ειναι ευκολες οι σχεσεις. Οταν ο ενας θελει εμφανιση και μετα ολα τα αλλα κι ο αλλος επικοινωνια και μετα ολα τα αλλα....βραστα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Νικο εχω γραψει πολλες ιστοριες που μου συνεβησαν σε προηγουμενες σελιδες.Αν δε βαριεσαι διαβασε. Αλλιως αργοτερα αμα ψαξω να σου κανω ενα copy/paste. :)

----------


## nick190813

ναι θεματοθετρια ξεχασε το το εγκεφαλικο δεσιμο...χωρις σεξ δεν κανεις τιποτα:p μην περιμενεις τετοια...μετα ερχεται αυτο..

θα δω μερικα αν και δεν μ αρεσει τοσο το διαβασμα:cool:

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ειναι πολλες οι ιστοριες που μπορω να πω.Αν διαβασετε τα οσα εγραψα θα δειτε οτι απο το 2010 για 5 χρονια ξεκινησα πααααρα πολλες φορες για σεξ και βγηκα κουρεμενη...(πηγα για μαλλι).Δεν περιμενω να γινει μπαμ απο την αρχη.Και για μενα το σεξ ειναι σημαντικο γιαυτο κ προχωρω αμεσα σε αυτο επειδη εχω καει με διαφορα πχ ανικανοτητα, πρωωρη εξπερματηση, διαφορα εξωφρενικα βιτσια που μου ζητηθηκαν και αλλα πολλα. Λεω απλα οτι δεν ειμαι απο τις κοπελες που θα δοσω βαση σε μια καλη εμφανιση και σε ενα καλο σεξ μονο.Θελω και επικοινωνια.Αλλα πες οτι βρισκω καποιον με εμφανιση και καλο σεξ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ.Αν αυτος θελει να προχωρησει κι εμενα δ εμου βγαινει σχεση? Εγινε κ αυτο την ανεφερα την ιστορια.Ηθελα να το κρατησω μονο για το σεξ κι αυτος με ερωτευτηκε πολυ.Τι να κανω να κατσω να τον κοροιδευω ενω στην ουσια ξερω οτι μαζι του θα βαριομουν επειδη δεν ειχαμε τπτ κοινο κ δε μπορουσαμε να συζητησουμε τπτ? Αυτος δε το εβλεπε κ δεν τον πειραζε.Συνηθως ατομα που δεν εχουν πνευματικη καλλιεργεια δε δινουν σημασια αν ο αλλος εχει η δεν εχει ουτε σε συζητησεις τοσο ειναι πιο απλοι κ ευχαριστιουνται με πιο απλα πραγματα.Δυστυχως μαλλον ειμαι περιεργη.Και κακως μορφωθηκα γιατι ψαχνω τωρα ενα ιδιο επιπεδο σε αυτο ενω ακομα κ οι καλλιεργημενοι αντρες πρωτα την εμφανιση βαζουν.Μετα βεβαια χτυπιουνται οτι η κοπελα τους ειναι "χαζη".... Ποσες φορες εχω ακουσει τετοια γκρινια απο αντρες γνωστους μου

----------


## nick190813

τι ενοεις δεν μπορουσατε να συζητησητε τπτ?ειχες προσπαθησει να συζητησεις?και δεν μιλαγε?

τεσπα ε θα εχεις και εσυ τις περιεργειες σου..
και οταν γνωριζεις καποιον μην ζητας τα πτυχια του γνωρισε τον σαν ανθρωπο πρωτα...

τωρα εχεις προσβαση στο να γνωρισεις καινουργιο κοσμο?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι 2 μηνες προσπαθησα μηπως μου βγει κι εμενα.Δε ζηταω κανενα πτυχιο.Αλλα οταν παω να κανω μια συζητηση μπορω να δω αν μπορει ο αλλος να συμμετεχει η του αρεσει να πηγαινει μονο μπουζουκια και να μην ανοιγει βιβλιο. Γνωριζω συνεχως κοσμο.Επισης αν ειμαι εγω ρατσιστρια κ δεν μπορω τους μη καλλιεργημενους αλλο τοσο ειναι ρατσιστες κι αυτοι που με αποριπτουν επειδη νομιζουν οτι ειμαι παχουλη, ενω δεν ειμαι. Το ποσο αδυνατο η παχυ θεωρεις καποιον ειναι σχετικο αλλα αν ο αλλος διαβαζει και μορφωθηκε στη ζωη του δεν ειναι καθολου σχετικο. Η το εχεις κανει η οχι.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Θα μπορουσε ο οποιοσδηποτε να με κατηγορησει αν δεν ειχα δοκιμασει με ατομα που δεν πληρουν τα στανταρ μου.Εχω δοκιμασει με οτι μου ετυχε στο δρομο μου ακομα κ δυο φορες με ατομα που δε μαρεσαν τοσο εμφανισιακα αλλα πληρουσαν αλλα. Εκει τι επαθα? Τα ξαναγραψα ηδη.Ανικανοτητα και προωρη.Γραφω συνεχως ιδια πραγματα λυπαμαι αν αυτο κουραζει αλλα επειδη με ρωτησες Νικο γιαυτο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Σε αυτά τα χρόνια ερωτεύτηκες κάποιον ? Ή να τους ήθελες έντονα? Η απλά ήταν φλερτ από μεριάς σου αυτοί που σου τυχαν?

----------


## nick190813

εκτος απο το οτι εχεις καποια κολληματα δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο...
αποκρουστικη δεν εισαι...ατομα γνωριζεις...απλα δεν σ κανουν..συμβαινει αυτο..
εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου αμα ψαχνεσαι να βρεις...απλα χαλαρωσε ...κανε δραστηριοτητες πσ ευχαριστουν και θα σ ερθει και αυτο

----------


## Mara.Z

> πες οτι βρισκω καποιον με εμφανιση και καλο σεξ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ.Αν αυτος θελει να προχωρησει κι εμενα δ εμου βγαινει σχεση? Εγινε κ αυτο την ανεφερα την ιστορια.Ηθελα να το κρατησω μονο για το σεξ κι αυτος με ερωτευτηκε πολυ.Τι να κανω να κατσω να τον κοροιδευω ενω στην ουσια ξερω οτι μαζι του θα βαριομουν επειδη δεν ειχαμε τπτ κοινο κ δε μπορουσαμε να συζητησουμε τπτ? Αυτος δε το εβλεπε κ δεν τον πειραζε.Συνηθως ατομα που δεν εχουν πνευματικη καλλιεργεια δε δινουν σημασια αν ο αλλος εχει η δεν εχει ουτε σε συζητησεις τοσο ειναι πιο απλοι κ ευχαριστιουνται με πιο απλα πραγματα.Δυστυχως μαλλον ειμαι περιεργη.Και κακως μορφωθηκα γιατι ψαχνω τωρα ενα ιδιο επιπεδο σε αυτο ενω ακομα κ οι καλλιεργημενοι αντρες πρωτα την εμφανιση βαζουν.Μετα βεβαια χτυπιουνται οτι η κοπελα τους ειναι "χαζη".... Ποσες φορες εχω ακουσει τετοια γκρινια απο αντρες γνωστους μου


Συνηθως σε αυτην την περιπτωση το συνηθως συμβαινον ειναι να κρατας τον αντρα για σεξ και μουρη οτι εισαι ζευγαρι, και να εχεις αλλους φιλους ή φιλες που σε καλυπτουν εγκεφαλικά. 
Ολα μαζί δεν γινονται, τα θες και εσυ ολα στη συσκευασια του ενος...

----------


## den_katalavenw...

> Συνηθως σε αυτην την περιπτωση το συνηθως συμβαινον ειναι να κρατας τον αντρα για σεξ και μουρη οτι εισαι ζευγαρι, και να εχεις αλλους φιλους ή φιλες που σε καλυπτουν εγκεφαλικά. 
> Ολα μαζί δεν γινονται, τα θες και εσυ ολα στη συσκευασια του ενος...



κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα απιστευτο λαθος γιατι μετα αν η σχεση προχωρισει και δεν μπορει να βλεπει τοσο συχνα τις παρεες της ωστε να την καλυπτουν πνευματικα τι θα γινει ?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα απιστευτο λαθος γιατι μετα αν η σχεση προχωρισει και δεν μπορει να βλεπει τοσο συχνα τις παρεες της ωστε να την καλυπτουν πνευματικα τι θα γινει ?


Ε άμα προχωρήσει η σχέση δεν σημαίνει ότι θα την καλύπτει κιόλας?

----------


## Mara.Z

> κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο ειναι ενα απιστευτο λαθος γιατι μετα αν η σχεση προχωρισει και δεν μπορει να βλεπει τοσο συχνα τις παρεες της ωστε να την καλυπτουν πνευματικα τι θα γινει ?


θα ειναι πολυπλευρη!
Μπουζουκόβια με το αμορε, και υψηλη τεχνη και φιλοσοφικές συζητησεις με τους φιλους! 
επίσης, αν θέλεις κατι πιο πνευματικό, μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με γιογκα, διαλογισμο, λεσχες αναγνωσης βιβλίων κλπ

----------


## nick190813

δεν γινεται να καλυψει το πνευματικο κενο π θα νιώθει απο το αγορι της με τους φιλους...ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματικα αυτα π λες μαρα

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ρε συ μάρα αν εσύ έχεις ένα ''επίπεδο'' και ο άλλος δεν έχει, και τον υποτιμάς μέσα σου μπορείς να τον γουστάρεις? Δεν λέω για σχέση, να σε ''εξιτάρει'' ρε παιδί μου, μην πω άλλη λέξη, και ας μην σου κάνει για σχέση...

----------


## Mara.Z

Είναι αλλη η σχεση που εχεις με το αγορι σου και αλλη η σχεση που εχεις με τους φιλους σου!
Η νηματοθετρια θελει γκομενο και φιλο σε ενα πακετο! για αυτο δυσκολευεται...
Ο γκομενος καποια στιγμη μελλοντικα να γινει φιλος, ναι. 
Ο φιλος καποια στιγμη μελλοντικα να κλικαρει σε γκομενος, ναι. 
Αλλα γκομενος και φιλος ταυτοχρονα και εξαρχης, σορρυ αλλα δεν γινεται, δεν το πιστευω.

----------


## nick190813

ναι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα ...αλλα απο την σχεση σ εκτος απο το σεξ ,οσο περναει ο καιρος θες και πνευματικη συγκολιση να το πω ετσι...δεν γινεται να την βρισκει πνευματικα μ τους φιλους και σεξουαλικα με το αγορι ...καποια πραγματα πανε πακετο...οταν μιλας γιασ σχεση εκει σ ειπα οτι κανεις λαθος...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ρε συ μάρα αν εσύ έχεις ένα ''επίπεδο'' και ο άλλος δεν έχει, και τον υποτιμάς μέσα σου μπορείς να τον γουστάρεις? Δεν λέω για σχέση, να σε ''εξιτάρει'' ρε παιδί μου, μην πω άλλη λέξη, και ας μην σου κάνει για σχέση...


Οσους γουσταρα, τους γουσταρα ΠΡΙΝ μαθω τι εχουν κανει στη ζωη τους και τι εχουν σπουδασει, κι αν εχουν σπουδασει. 
Ειμαι απολυτη στα συναισθηματα μου, και στον τροπο που τα εκφραζω... καλώς ή κακώς...
Οχι ομως δεν μου εχει τυχει να γουσταρω καποιον που στην πορεια ανακαλυψα οτι δεν εχει επιπεδο και τον απορριπτω.

----------


## Mara.Z

> απο την σχεση σ εκτος απο το σεξ ,οσο περναει ο καιρος θες και πνευματικη συγκολιση να το πω ετσι...δεν γινεται να την βρισκει πνευματικα μ τους φιλους και σεξουαλικα με το αγορι ...καποια πραγματα πανε πακετο...οταν μιλας γιασ σχεση εκει σ ειπα οτι κανεις λαθος...


οχι. επιμενω! και το λεω βασει του τι εχω δει να γινεται, δεν φανταζομαι αυτα που λέω ουτε αυτοσχεδιάζω. 
Κανω παρεα με κοπελα με διδακτορικό και σουπερ καλλιεργημενη που ειναι χρονια μαζι με τυπο τελειως λαϊκό, με απολυτηριο λυκειου, ο οποίος εχει νορμαλ δουλεια, και αυτη την βρισκει μαζι του γιατι λεει την ηρεμει και την ξεκουραζει. 
Και εμενα σε επιπεδο μορφωσης και καλλιεργειας η κοπελα αυτη με ριχνει στα ταρταρα, μιλαμε για λαμπρη περιπτωση ερευνητριας !!

----------


## nick190813

> οχι. επιμενω! και το λεω βασει του τι εχω δει να γινεται, δεν φανταζομαι αυτα που λέω ουτε αυτοσχεδιάζω. 
> Κανω παρεα με κοπελα με διδακτορικό και σουπερ καλλιεργημενη που ειναι χρονια μαζι με τυπο τελειως λαϊκό, με απολυτηριο λυκειου, ο οποίος εχει νορμαλ δουλεια, και αυτη την βρισκει μαζι του γιατι λεει την ηρεμει και την ξεκουραζει. 
> Και εμενα σε επιπεδο μορφωσης και καλλιεργειας η κοπελα αυτη με ριχνει στα ταρταρα, μιλαμε για λαμπρη περιπτωση ερευνητριας !!


μα δεν μιλαω για επιπεδο μορφωσης και καλιεργειας...απλα λεω...οτι πρεπει να τα βρισκεις και πνευματικα αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την μορφωση π λεω..
δλδ στο παρελθον ειχα και εγω μονο σαρκικες σχεσεις αλλα δεν μ καλυπταν πληρως...δεν ξερω αν καταλαβες με πια λογικη το ειπα?
καταάβα τι λες αλλα αλλο ενοω...εσυ λες αυτο π λεει η θεματοθετρια σχεστικα μ την μορφωση ..σε αυτο συμφωνω δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει το ιδιο επιπεδο μορφωσης για να κανεις μια σχεση για μενα ειναι αδιαφορο

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ρε παιδιά δεν κατάλαβα τι λέτε....ναι γιατί να μην τον γουστάρει η φίλη σου? θα βλέπει άλλα χαρίσματα σε αυτόν, η θεματοθέτρια μπορεί σε αυτούς που της έτυχαν να μην έβρισκε κάτι να γουστάρει, άρα τι να κάνει?

----------


## Mara.Z

> μα δεν μιλαω για επιπεδο μορφωσης και καλιεργειας...απλα λεω...οτι πρεπει να τα βρισκεις και πνευματικα αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την μορφωση π λεω..
> δλδ στο παρελθον ειχα και εγω μονο σαρκικες σχεσεις αλλα δεν μ καλυπταν πληρως...δεν ξερω αν καταλαβες με πια λογικη το ειπα?
> καταάβα τι λες αλλα αλλο ενοω...εσυ λες αυτο π λεει η θεματοθετρια σχεστικα μ την μορφωση ..σε αυτο συμφωνω δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει το ιδιο επιπεδο μορφωσης για να κανεις μια σχεση για μενα ειναι αδιαφορο


εχουμε διαφορετικη αποψη! no problem! 
Για αυτο υπαρχει ο διαλογος :)

----------


## nick190813

> εχουμε διαφορετικη αποψη! no problem! 
> Για αυτο υπαρχει ο διαλογος :)


τεσπα απλα στο λεω γτ εσυ αλλα καταλαβες και εγω αλλα ελεγα:p

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Καλα αν περιμενεις να βρεις καλλιεργημενο ατυχησες.Ουτε 1 στους 100 δεν ειναι.
Οχι πως σε αδικω που θελεις τετοιο ανθρωπο και οχι τον συνηθισμενο μπουζουκοβιο ελληναρα,αλλα σκεψου μηπως αυτο οφειλεται για τη μοναξια σου.

Και γω σαν αντρας αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο θεμα,και αναγκαστικα μπλεκω με πιο απλες κοπελες,τι να γινει.

Επισης,εχω προσεξει ουτε δεν παιζει ρολο το μορφωτικο επιπεδο.Πας στο γηπεδο ή τα μπουζουκια και βλεπεις διπλα διπλα τον μαστορα και την κομμωτρια με τον γιατρο και τον ακαδημαικο.Βγαλε ακρη.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Και γω σαν αντρας αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο θεμα,και αναγκαστικα μπλεκω με πιο απλες κοπελες,τι να γινει.


σορρυ κιολας, αλλα οι αντρες το βλεπετε λίγο Πυγμαλιωνες και ονειρευεστε να πάρετε την αστοιχείωτη στα χέρια σας και να την πλάσετε οπως γουσταρετε. 
Κατι σαν το Richard Geere στο Pretty Woman που του ελαχε η ***** και την μετετρεψε σε σικατη αριστοκρατισσα...

----------


## Itachi

Έκατσα και διάβασα όλο το τόπικ και για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω συγχυστεί λίγο με αυτά που διαβάζω. Επιτρέψτε μου να πάρω λίγο τα πράγματα με την σειρά. Η φύση διέπεται απο νόμους σύμφωνα με τους οποίους οριοθετείται η ζωή μας. Το αρσενικό λοιπόν είναι ο κυνηγός και το θηλυκό επιλέγει σε μια πληθώρα αντρών αυτόν με τον οποίο θα ζευγαρώσει. Είναι κάτι τόσο απλό. Με όλο το σεβασμό το γεγονός ότι είσαι μόνη σου δεν ευθύνεται κανείς άλλος εκτός απο εσένα. Είναι 100% δικιά σου ευθύνη. Δεν μπορεί να είσαι στα 33 σου να είσαι γυναίκα και να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί είσαι μόνη σου. Είχες τόσους άντρες στην ζωή σου το άν εσύ τους επέλεγες λάθος το άν εσύ στα 20 σου ήθελες να ζήσεις την ζωή σου με γκόμενους το άν εσύ καθόσουν με άντρες που ήταν μαμάκιες ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι ήταν όλα δικιά σου ευθύνη. Μπορώ να δεχτώ τα πάντα αλλά όχι γυναίκα που να διαμαρτύρεται γιατί έμεινε γεροντοκόρη. Με συγχωρείτε αλλά υπάρχει θεία δίκη υπάρχει δράση αντίδραση , δεν μπορείτε οι σημερινές γυναίκες που ζήσατε όπως ζήσατε στην δεύτερη δεκαετία της ζωής σας να έρχεστε στα 30 κάτι σας και να ζητάτε και τα ρέστα. Πολλές απο εσάς θα μείνετε αναγκαστηκά γεροντοκόρες ,έτσι είναι η ζωή.

----------


## agnostosY

Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με τον Itachi. Διαβάζεις στο forum τα προβλήματα σχέσεων των «προβληματικών» αντρών και βλέπεις ότι είναι πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλα και οι δυσλειτουργίες είναι τεράστιες σε όλη τους την ζωή πχ δεν έχουν κάνει ποτέ σχέση ή δεν έχουν κάνει ποτέ σεξ γιατί όλες τους απέρριπταν κοκ. Και διαβάζεις τα αντίστοιχα προβλήματα των «προβληματικών» γυναικών και βλέπεις ότι όλες είχαν ευτυχισμένες σχέσεις όταν ήταν νεαρές, και ακόμα στα 30+ έχουν άνετα πάμπολλες προτάσεις αλλά αυτές ξινίζουν γιατί θέλουν τους άντρες να είναι πάνω από την βάση σε όλους τους τομείς (εμφανισιακό/σεξ, πνευματικό επίπεδο, πίστη/συναίσθημα). Οι μεν ψάχνουν με το φακό για μια οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα να τους κάτσει και οι άλλες θέλουν μόνο το «όλο» πακέτο. 
Αν μια γυναίκα εμφανισιακά μέτρια θέλει το «όλο» πακέτο φροντίζει να το βρει μέχρι τα 30 της, μετά τα 30 μόνο «προβληματικοί» άντρες θα κάνουν σχέση μαζί της, οπότε πρέπει να συμβιβαστεί, είτε θα έχει μάπα σεξ, είτε θα έχει μάπα πνευματική επικοινωνία, είτε θα έχει ένα σύντροφο που θα ξενοπηδάει. Οι μη «προβληματικοι» άντρες με το όλο πακέτο στα 35+ είναι πολλοί λίγοι και επειδή έχουν πολλές περισσότερες επιλογές δεν θα κοιτάξουν μια 30+ μέτρια/κάτω του μετρίου εμφανισιακά γυναίκα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, οι γυναίκες έχουν πάντα δυνατότητα επιλογών. Πάντα. Οπότε καλό θα είναι να μην τα ρίχνουν στην τύχη/ατυχία τους, αλλά να αναλύουν περισσότερο τις επιλογές τους.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η φύση διέπεται απο νόμους σύμφωνα με τους οποίους οριοθετείται η ζωή μας. Το αρσενικό λοιπόν είναι ο κυνηγός και το θηλυκό επιλέγει σε μια πληθώρα αντρών αυτόν με τον οποίο θα ζευγαρώσει. Είναι κάτι τόσο απλό.................Δεν μπορεί να είσαι στα 33 σου να είσαι γυναίκα και να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί είσαι μόνη σου. Είχες τόσους άντρες στην ζωή σου το άν εσύ τους επέλεγες λάθος το άν εσύ στα 20 σου ήθελες να ζήσεις την ζωή σου με γκόμενους το άν εσύ καθόσουν με άντρες που ήταν μαμάκιες ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι ήταν όλα δικιά σου ευθύνη. Μπορώ να δεχτώ τα πάντα αλλά όχι γυναίκα που να διαμαρτύρεται γιατί έμεινε γεροντοκόρη.


αυτο ίσχυε παλια. Τωρα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα. Αν περιμεναμε απο τους άντρες, ζητω που καηκαμε...
Το θηλυκο κυνηγαει με την εννοια οτι κυκλοφορει σαν το παγόνι και εντυπωσιαζει με την εμφανιση του. Από εκει και πέρα επιλεγει τον αντρα από όσους τσιμπήσουν το δόλωμα... χαχαχαχα :)
Τωρα αν τσιμπανε ακυροι, ειναι ενα θεμα. Το αξιολογο ατομο δεν ειναι λιγουρι να την πεφτει ευκολα σε οποια ομορφη του κουνησει την ουρα. Εχει να κανει και που συχναζεις, που κυκλοφορείς, για αυτο και ελεγα πιο πανω για κοινωνικοποιηση. 

Μα εννοείται επιλεγει που ειναι μονη της, αφου το είπε οτι δεν βρισκει καποιον που να ανταποκρινεται στα κριτηρια της. Δηλαδη τι? να βαλει νερο στο κρασί της και να ειναι με εναν άκυρο??

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αν μια γυναίκα εμφανισιακά μέτρια θέλει το «όλο» πακέτο φροντίζει να το βρει μέχρι τα 30 της, μετά τα 30 μόνο «προβληματικοί» άντρες θα κάνουν σχέση μαζί της, οπότε πρέπει να συμβιβαστεί, είτε θα έχει μάπα σεξ, είτε θα έχει μάπα πνευματική επικοινωνία, είτε θα έχει ένα σύντροφο που θα ξενοπηδάει. Οι μη «προβληματικοι» άντρες με το όλο πακέτο στα 35+ είναι πολλοί λίγοι και επειδή έχουν πολλές περισσότερες επιλογές δεν θα κοιτάξουν μια 30+ μέτρια/κάτω του μετρίου εμφανισιακά γυναίκα.


Τα deadlines σε θεματα σχεσεων μου φαινονταν παντα κλειστοφοβικά, και ετσι οπως το θετεις, βγαζει ενα μισογυνισμο ολο αυτο που λες, μια υπολανθανουσα απειλη...
Κι αν το βρει το ολοκληρο πακετο στα 40 της, και τι έγινε? ή στα 50 της? θα εχει λιγοτερη ποιοτητα ζωής? ή θα ζησει λιγοτερες συγκινησεις?
Οι νορμαλ αντρες με ολο το πακετο δεν σκεφτονται γαμο ουτε μονιμη σχεση ουτε στα 30 ουτε στα 35, μη σας πω ουτε στα 40... Θελουν να ζησουν την ξεγνοιαστη ζωη που στερουνται λογω των επαγγελματικων τους, των μακροχρονιων σπουδών κλπ. 
Για αυτο μερικοι καταληγουν στα 50 με καλή δουλειά, σπίτι και λεφτά, να κυνηγανε 35αρες και τους φτυνουμε, γιατι οκ θελω και εγω συντροφικοτητα, δεν μπορεις να νοιαζεσαι μονο για την παρτη σου να τη βγαλεις καθαρη, ευχαριστω φιλε δεν θα παρω!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Παιδια το ειπα πολλες φορες αλλα ας το πω αλλη μια.Δεν ψαχνω λυση στο πω θα βρω γκομενο.Μπορει καποιος να μου πει εναν τροπο να δουλεψω με τον εαυτο μου να μπορω να ζησω μονη μου χωρις να υποφερω? Αυτος ουσιαστικα ειναι ο λογος που γραφω.Δε θα κατσω να απολογηθω για τα στανταρ μου ουτε για το τι αντρα θελω.Αν θελετε να πειτε οτι εφταιξα εγω πειτε το.Ενδεχομενως να σας ευχαριστει να τα χωσετε σε μια αγνωστη που ουτε καν την ξερετε. Δε με ενδιαφερει αυτο καθε αρνητικη κριτικη δεχτη.Αν ξεκινησα ολο το τοπικ εδω απο την αρχη ειναι μηπως εως εκ θαυματος δω τη μοναξια με αλλο ματι.Αλλα ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερον οτι δε γινεται μαλλον αυτο που ζηταω. Η γενικευση επισης ειναι κατι που εκανα κι εγω οποτε δε θα την κατακρινω.
Για να απαντησω σε μια ερωτηση του Νικου δυο σελιδες πριν.Ναι ερωτευτικα και με ερωτευτικε κι εκεινος.Ειχα μια συντομη περιπετεια πριν 3 χρονια που πριν καν γινει σχεση ανακαλυψα οτι μου ειχε πει τρομερα ψεματα (ειχε αλλη κ μου το εκρυβε).Οταν εγιναν τα αποκαλυπτηρια εφυγα ενω πονουσα κ ηθελα να το συνεχισω. Αλλα μαλλον ετσι κανουν οι 30αρες με παμπολλες προτασεις που τους ξινιζουν ολοι.Οταν βρουν τον ερωτα της ζωης τους φευγουν απο αξιοπρεπεια γιατι δε θελουν να γινουν τριτο προσωπο ενω θα μπορουσαν ανετα.
Ναι ειμαι μονη μου επειδη ξερω ακριβως τι θελω
Ναι ειμαι μονη μου επειδη ενω προσπαθησα με ατομα ανεξαρτητως πακετου δε μου βγηκε γιατι ΑΥΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ.
Ναι ειμαι μονη μου επειδη παρολο που το αρσενικο ειναι κυνηγος , εκανα εγω τον κυνηγο για να κανω την τελευταια μου μεγαλη σχεση που εληξε το 2010. 
Ναι ειμαι μονη μου οχι επειδη στα 20 μου ηθελα να κανω τη ζωη μου με γκομενους. Δεν ειμαι τετοια κοπελα που ειχα γκομενους.Δεν εχω απατησει καποιον ποτε ουτε γυριζα για γκομενους. Σχεση ηθελα απο τα 18 που εκανα πρωτη φορα σχεση μεχρι τωρα.Μπορει να εχω αλλαξει σαν ατομο απο τοτε (λογικο οσο μεγαλωνουμε αλλαζουμε ) αλλα ενα εμεινε σταθερο οτι ειμαι της σχεσης κ οχι του να γυριζω απο δω κι απο κει.
Ναι ειμαι μονη μου επειδη ναι μεν εμπλεξα με μαμακιδες αλλα δε υπεμεινα.Οταν το ανακαλυψα εφυγα. Δεν εκατσα ποτε σε σχεση ως δυσαρεστημενη που υπομενει.
Αν λοιπον πληρωνω καποια θεια δικη οπως λες μαλλον γιαυτο εχασα τον πατερα μου προσφατα, μαλλον γιαυτο εχω σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας που πηγαινω καθε 6 μηνες στους γιατρους, μαλλον γιαυτο εχω τρομερα οικονομικα προβληματα, μαλλον γιαυτο εχω μεινει μονη απο ανθρωπους, εχουν φυγει απο τη ζωη κι αλλοι αρκετοι δικοι μου ανθρωποι..Μαλλον γιαυτο η θεια δικη με τιμωρει επειδη ζητησα τα ρεστα οπως λες Itatchi. Ειμαι φοβερα κακος ανθρωπος που ηρθε η θεια δικη που λες να με τιμωρησει με απωλειες προβληματα και μοναξια.
Επισης agnosteY πρωτη φορα ακουω οτι δεν υπαρχουν γυναικες με σοβαρα προβληματα στο σεξ. Δε θα μπω στον κοπο να αναφερω καν παραδειγματα οταν υπαρχου ατομα που πιστευουν οτι μονο τα αντρικα προβληματα ειναι σοβαρα. (αληθεια δεν υπαρχου κοπελες που δεν εχουν κανει σεξ και ειναι 30αρες πχ....αναρωτιεμαι και ειχα δεν ειχα ειπα ενα παραδειγμα)
Αν μια γυναικα εμφανισιακα μετρια θελει λεει ολο το πακετο.Ολο το πακετο ειναι αυτο που ζητησα? Ζητησα πλουσιο καλιεργημενο ομορφο με καλη δουλεια ενδιαφεροντα τρομερο στο κρεβατι ? Οτι και να σας ελεγα μερικοι απλα θα κραζατε κι αυτο το περιμενα δε μου κανει εντυπωση. Δε με ενδιαφερει λοιπον τι επιλογες εχω. Το να λεμε οτι φταιω εγω κ οχι απλα οτι ειμαι ατυχη ειναι λιγο ανεκδοτο.Αν δεν εκατσα να πω ολη τη δυστυχια που μου συμβαινει τα τελευταια χρονια ειναι ακριβως γιατι υπαρχουν προβληματα που δε λυνονται οπως πχ η ανασταση των νεκρων. Πιστευα μεχρι ενα χρονικο σημειο οτι τουλαχιστον η μοναξια λυνεται....Τελευταια επειδη ειδα οτι παιζει και οχι εχω την αναγκη απο κουβεντα για να απαλυνω καπως αυτον τον πονο ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.
Τελος εχω μια απορια για τον agnostoY & Itachi. Κανατε λογαριασμο μπηκατε δηλαδη σε αυτον τον "κοπο" για να κανετε ενα post να απαντησετε σε μενα...ειναι ομολογω λιγο περιεργο.... τοσο πολυ μαλλον σας θυμωσαν αυτα που λεω. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Τελος εχω μια απορια για τον agnostoY & Itachi. Κανατε λογαριασμο μπηκατε δηλαδη σε αυτον τον "κοπο" για να κανετε ενα post να απαντησετε σε μενα...ειναι ομολογω λιγο περιεργο.... τοσο πολυ μαλλον σας θυμωσαν αυτα που λεω. Καλη συνεχεια.


αυτη την απορια την ειχα και εγω αλλα ειπα να μη σχολιάσω....
Μαλλον ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των αντρων που δεν τους καθεται καμια, και βρηκαν την ευκαιρια στο προσωπο σου να κραξουν ολες τις χυλοπιτες που εχουν φαει....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Παιδια το ειπα πολλες φορες αλλα ας το πω αλλη μια.Δεν ψαχνω λυση στο πω θα βρω γκομενο.Μπορει καποιος να μου πει εναν τροπο να δουλεψω με τον εαυτο μου να μπορω να ζησω μονη μου χωρις να υποφερω? Αυτος ουσιαστικα ειναι ο λογος που γραφω.


Nομιζω η απαντηση σε αυτο ειναι να τα βρουμε με τον εαυτο μας. Μη με ρωτησεις πως, και εγω το ψάχνω. 
Να περνάμε καλά με τον εαυτο μας, να μην ακουμε αυτον τον σκληρο ανελεητο κριτη-δικαστη μεσα στο κεφαλι μας να μας μαστιγωνει και να μας καταδικαζει συνεχως, να εκτιμαμε τα λαθη μας, τις αποτυχιες μας, να αγαπαμε το σωμα μας για εμας και οχι για τους αλλους κλπ κλπ
Μου φαινεται θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα πως δουλευουμε την ισορροπία μεσα μας και πως τα βρισκουμε με τον εαυτο μας...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> αυτη την απορια την ειχα και εγω αλλα ειπα να μη σχολιάσω....
> Μαλλον ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των αντρων που δεν τους καθεται καμια, και βρηκαν την ευκαιρια στο προσωπο σου να κραξουν ολες τις χυλοπιτες που εχουν φαει....


Δε με νοιαζει ειλικρινα.Μπορειτε να πειτε τα χειροτερα για μενα.Εγω ειμαι εδω για κουβεντουλα και διαδυκτικη παρεουλα με οποιον θελει να απαντησει στο τοπικ μου.Να τα πω καπου ηθελα. Αλλωστε οντως πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ τραγικο ατομο και να μη το ξερω για να ειμαι μονη μου στα 33 ισως εχουν δικιο οι 2 φιλοι μας. Ο καθενας τον εαυτο του τον βλεπει αλλιως απο οτι οι αλλοι.Τα κουσουρια τα δικα μας δε μπορουμε να τα δουμε.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Μου φαινεται θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα πως δουλευουμε την ισορροπία μεσα μας και πως τα βρισκουμε με τον εαυτο μας...


Αυτο θα ηταν χρησιμο...και το θεμα και να υφισταται στις ζωες μας.

----------


## Mara.Z

> οντως πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ τραγικο ατομο και να μη το ξερω για να ειμαι μονη μου στα 33 ισως εχουν δικιο οι 2 φιλοι μας. Ο καθενας τον εαυτο του τον βλεπει αλλιως απο οτι οι αλλοι.Τα κουσουρια τα δικα μας δε μπορουμε να τα δουμε.


δεν εισαι η μονη...
Και εγω στα 36 δεν ειμαι δεσμευμενη, και τωρα αρχιζω να ξεμπλοκαρω από εναν τυπο που ειχα κολλησει μαζι του. Ουτε να δουλεψω δεν μπορουσα μεχρι προτινος, κατεληξα να παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο ενω δεν εχω καταθλιψη μπας και ξεκολλησει το μυαλο μου απο δαυτον...
Μη στενοχωριεσαι, δεν αξιζει! τουλαχιστον δεν ησουν κεραυνοβολημενη με κανεναν, να τον εχεις μυθοποιησει... απλα συνεχιζεις ό,τι κανεις, στην Αθηνα εισαι! από ευκαιριες πληθωρα!!!!!!!!!! και θα ερθει το ατομο το καλό!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

οργανωσου αποτελεσματικα, δες που ειναι τα παρτυ τα καλά, που συχναζουν τα ατομα που θες να γνωριζεις και κανε τα μερη αυτα στεκι σου!
αλλου συχναζουν οι παντρεμενοι, αλλου συχναζουν οσοι ψαχνονται. Θελει λιγο ψαξιμο να βρεις τα σωστα μερη με καλο κοσμο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> δεν εισαι η μονη...
> Και εγω στα 36 δεν ειμαι δεσμευμενη, και τωρα αρχιζω να ξεμπλοκαρω από εναν τυπο που ειχα κολλησει μαζι του. Ουτε να δουλεψω δεν μπορουσα μεχρι προτινος, κατεληξα να παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο ενω δεν εχω καταθλιψη μπας και ξεκολλησει το μυαλο μου απο δαυτον...
> Μη στενοχωριεσαι, δεν αξιζει! τουλαχιστον δεν ησουν κεραυνοβολημενη με κανεναν, να τον εχεις μυθοποιησει... απλα συνεχιζεις ό,τι κανεις, στην Αθηνα εισαι! από ευκαιριες πληθωρα!!!!!!!!!! και θα ερθει το ατομο το καλό!!!


Υπηρξα πολυ ερωτευμενη με τον ανθρωπο που ανεφερα λιγο παραπανω αλλα οταν ανακαλυψα τα ψεματα δεν ξερω πως βρηκα δυναμη και εφυγα.Αν ειχα μεινει ισως παραπανω δε θα ειχα ξεκολλησει κι εγω.Λυπαμαι που παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα ευχομαι να νιωσεις συντομα καλυτερα.Το να βρισκεις δυναμη και να φευγεις απο μια κατασταση που σε στεναχωρει και σου κανει κακο ειναι σημαντικο.

----------


## nick190813

και μενα μ φανηκε περιεργο που και οι δυο φτιάξαν στα καπακια κωδικο και εγραψαν δυνεχομα τα μηνυματα ..μ μυριζεται οτι το εκανε ενα προσωπο αυτο....

τωρα στο θεμα σ..εμ δυστυχως πολλες φορες πληγωνομαστε απο τον ερωτα..
εσυ μ αυτον ειχες σχεση?η μολις ειχατε γνωριστει?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το να βρισκεις δυναμη και να φευγεις απο μια κατασταση που σε στεναχωρει και σου κανει κακο ειναι σημαντικο.


εμ.......... δεν έφυγα, αυτός εξαφανίστηκε ! 
Και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί εξαφανιστηκε........οποτε μαθαινω ενα χρονο μετά ότι είχε σχέση...........! εκει επεσε ο ουρανος και με πλακωσε!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> *Υπηρξα πολυ ερωτευμενη με τον ανθρωπο* που ανεφερα λιγο παραπανω αλλα οταν ανακαλυψα τα ψεματα δεν ξερω πως βρηκα δυναμη και εφυγα.Αν ειχα μεινει ισως παραπανω δε θα ειχα ξεκολλησει κι εγω.Λυπαμαι που παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα ευχομαι να νιωσεις συντομα καλυτερα.Το να βρισκεις δυναμη και να φευγεις απο μια κατασταση που σε στεναχωρει και σου κανει κακο ειναι σημαντικο.


Ωραία ρε συ.....και δεν ''ανέβηκες'' έτσι άσχετα το πως κατέληξε ?

----------


## Mara.Z

> και μενα μ φανηκε περιεργο που και οι δυο φτιάξαν στα καπακια κωδικο και εγραψαν δυνεχομα τα μηνυματα ..μ μυριζεται οτι το εκανε ενα προσωπο αυτο....


σου μυρίζεται? τι εννοείς?
παιδιά ΩΡΙΜΑΣΤΕ ! είστε και άντρες... ελεος....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Δε με νοιαζει ειλικρινα.Μπορειτε να πειτε τα χειροτερα για μενα.Εγω ειμαι εδω για κουβεντουλα και διαδυκτικη παρεουλα με οποιον θελει να απαντησει στο τοπικ μου.Να τα πω καπου ηθελα. Αλλωστε οντως πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ τραγικο ατομο και να μη το ξερω για να ειμαι μονη μου στα 33 ισως εχουν δικιο οι 2 φιλοι μας. Ο καθενας τον εαυτο του τον βλεπει αλλιως απο οτι οι αλλοι.Τα κουσουρια τα δικα μας δε μπορουμε να τα δουμε.


Μην καθεσαι να ακους τον καθε καμμενο.αν μετρησουμε την τραηλγικοτητα μας στις διαπροσωπικες μας σχεσεις,κερδιζω ισως επαξια τον Νο1 τιτλο εδω μεσα.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> και μενα μ φανηκε περιεργο που και οι δυο φτιάξαν στα καπακια κωδικο και εγραψαν δυνεχομα τα μηνυματα ..μ μυριζεται οτι το εκανε ενα προσωπο αυτο....
> 
> τωρα στο θεμα σ..εμ δυστυχως πολλες φορες πληγωνομαστε απο τον ερωτα..
> εσυ μ αυτον ειχες σχεση?η μολις ειχατε γνωριστει?



Ναι ισως και καποιος απο τις ιστοριες που ανεφερα και καταλαβε πως ειμαι εγω τι να πω.

Εγω αυτο το παιδι που σου λεω το γνωρισα το 2011. Ηταν ενα παιδι που μου αρεσε σιγα σιγα στην πορεια, δεν ηταν αυτο που λεμε κεραυνοβολος δηλαδη.Με κερδισε καθαρα μεσω των συζητησεων που ειχαμε (οπως δλδ ερωτευομαι καθε φορα). Σιγα σιγα ενιωσα πολλα γιαυτον αλλα ημουν στη φαση "σιγα μη με βλεπει ερωτικα". Περασε εναμιση χρονος και βαλε οταν εκανε κινηση και μου ηρθε απο το πουθενα.Ενα βραδυ που ειχαμε βγει για ποτο και με φιλησε.Πετουσα στους ουρανους για σχεδον 3 μηνες, ειχαμε πεσει και οι δυο αυτο που λεμε με τα μουτρα ωσπου εμαθα οτι εχει σχεση και οτι το πανε και σοβαρα.Αυτος με παρακαλουσε να μεινω λεγοντας οτι θα χωρισει....για 2 εβδομαδες ημουν ενα με το πατωμα. Περασα πολλα αλλα βρηκα δυναμη να του πω τελος. Για καιρο μου εστελνε να τα ξαναβρουμε αλλα ηξερα οτι δεν εχει χωρισει και δεν πιστεψα στιγμη οτι θα το εκανε ετσι κι αλλιως.Οταν βλεπεις οτι ο αλλος ειναι τετοιος τρομερος ψευτης χανεις πασα ιδεα...Ειναι μεγαλο το στορυ αλλα πλεον το εχω αφησει πισω εδω και καιρο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Ωραία ρε συ.....και δεν ''ανέβηκες'' έτσι άσχετα το πως κατέληξε ?


Ναι ανεβηκα για λιγο πιστεψα οτι βρηκα τον ερωτα της ζωης μου...αυτη η ιστορια μου κοστησε πολυ...ακομα τη θυμαμαι με πικρια...

Μαρα παρομοιο πραγμα ζησαμε.εγω το εμαθα πολυ συντομοτερα απο εσενα βεβαια...απογοητευση...

----------


## Mara.Z

Μεσω της κοινης παρεας δεν υπηρξε ουτε ενας να σου σφυριξει οτι εχει σχεση??

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μαρα παρομοιο πραγμα ζησαμε.εγω το εμαθα πολυ συντομοτερα απο εσενα βεβαια...απογοητευση...


Εγω δεν τα εφτιαξα με δαυτον. Και κεραυνοβοληθηκα! Στα συναισθηματα ειμαι απόλυτη και πεφτω με τα μουτρα. Δεν ηξερα τιποτα για αυτον, και με το που τον ειδα επαθα τη φλασιά...
Και τελικα ειχε ολοοοοοοο το πακετο που λες και εσυ, μα ολο, μη σου πω και παραπανω από όσα θα μπορουσα ποτε να ζητήσω. 
Τον κυνηγησα, προσπαθησα οσο δεν εχω προσπαθησει ποτε για αντρα, εγιναν κατι σκηνικα, παιχτηκαν κατι φάσεις, μου εδωσε κατι ψευτοελπιδες, ωσπου στο τελος εμαθα οτι ειχε γκομενα... αστα διαλα!!!

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Μεσω της κοινης παρεας δεν υπηρξε ουτε ενας να σου σφυριξει οτι εχει σχεση??



Οταν τον γνωρισα ηξερα οτι ηταν σε σχεση.Μετα αυτος καποια στιγμη μου ειπε οτι χωρισε γιατι δεν πηγαινε αλλο.Και γενικα το "δουλεψε " πολυ ωραια το θεμα για να ειμαστε μαζι. Ετσι οπως λες εγινε μετα,μου το σφυριξαν οτι εχει ακομα τη σχεση του και οτι πανε για γαμο. Σοκ.

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι ισως και καποιος απο τις ιστοριες που ανεφερα και καταλαβε πως ειμαι εγω τι να πω.
> 
> Εγω αυτο το παιδι που σου λεω το γνωρισα το 2011. Ηταν ενα παιδι που μου αρεσε σιγα σιγα στην πορεια, δεν ηταν αυτο που λεμε κεραυνοβολος δηλαδη.Με κερδισε καθαρα μεσω των συζητησεων που ειχαμε (οπως δλδ ερωτευομαι καθε φορα). Σιγα σιγα ενιωσα πολλα γιαυτον αλλα ημουν στη φαση "σιγα μη με βλεπει ερωτικα". Περασε εναμιση χρονος και βαλε οταν εκανε κινηση και μου ηρθε απο το πουθενα.Ενα βραδυ που ειχαμε βγει για ποτο και με φιλησε.Πετουσα στους ουρανους για σχεδον 3 μηνες, ειχαμε πεσει και οι δυο αυτο που λεμε με τα μουτρα ωσπου εμαθα οτι εχει σχεση και οτι το πανε και σοβαρα.Αυτος με παρακαλουσε να μεινω λεγοντας οτι θα χωρισει....για 2 εβδομαδες ημουν ενα με το πατωμα. Περασα πολλα αλλα βρηκα δυναμη να του πω τελος. Για καιρο μου εστελνε να τα ξαναβρουμε αλλα ηξερα οτι δεν εχει χωρισει και δεν πιστεψα στιγμη οτι θα το εκανε ετσι κι αλλιως.Οταν βλεπεις οτι ο αλλος ειναι τετοιος τρομερος ψευτης χανεις πασα ιδεα...Ειναι μεγαλο το στορυ αλλα πλεον το εχω αφησει πισω εδω και καιρο.


Σε κοροιδευε ,καλυτερα π εφυγες γτ και να χωριζε την αλλη θα στα φοραγε...παει τελειωσε τωρα

σημερα εισαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα?

----------


## Mara.Z

Αλητεία !!!!!
Ανανδρο αυτο που έκανε!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αντρες με ολο το δικο μου πακετο εχω γνωρισει κι εγω αρκετους.Συνηθως Μαρα μου ειναι δεσμευμενοι. :)

Ανανδρο ναι...και που να σου ανελυα οοοολο το στορυ.Δεν εχει σημασια ομως.Περασμενα ξεχασμενα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> το "δουλεψε " πολυ ωραια το θεμα για να ειμαστε μαζι.


προφανως σε γουσταρε! έκανε την ξεπετα μαζι σου μην του μεινεις απωθημενο και μετα επανηλθε στη σταθεροτητα και ασφαλεια της σχεσης, γιατι και αυτην να εισαι σιγουρη οτι την εκμεταλλευεται !

----------


## nick190813

> Αλητεία !!!!!
> Ανανδρο αυτο που έκανε!


γτ ανανδρεια να ξερετε οτι στο παιχνιδι των σχεσεων παιζει και το ψεμα και το κερατο....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι ανεβηκα για λιγο πιστεψα οτι βρηκα τον ερωτα της ζωης μου...αυτη η ιστορια μου κοστησε πολυ...ακομα τη θυμαμαι με πικρια...
> 
> Μαρα παρομοιο πραγμα ζησαμε.εγω το εμαθα πολυ συντομοτερα απο εσενα βεβαια...απογοητευση...


Ναι δεν μπορείς να δεις ότι πέρασες και καλά όμως όσο κράτησε τέλος πάντων? Πρέπει να είναι ο έρωτας της ζωής σου? Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι μπορεί αύριο να σου προκύψει κάτι , ας μην είναι και σοβαρό , το θέμα δεν είναι να περνάς καλά κλπ? Η σχέση η καλή, ο έρωτας κλπ μπορεί να σου ρθει σε δυο χρόνια πχ....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αντρες με ολο το δικο μου πακετο εχω γνωρισει κι εγω αρκετους.Συνηθως Μαρα μου ειναι δεσμευμενοι. :)


 εεε καλα....... μπορεί καποια στιγμη μελλοντικά να χωρισουν. Μην το δενεις και εσυ 100%. Δεν ξερεις τι επιφυλλάσσει το μελλον...
Ή να είναι με μια τυπισσα απλως γιατι δεν βρηκαν κατι καλυτερο, και παραλληλα να ψαχνονται για κατι καλύτερο ! αυτο παιζει παρα πολύ αν και ποτε δεν μπορεσα να το εμπεδωσω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> γτ ανανδρεια να ξερετε οτι στο παιχνιδι των σχεσεων παιζει και το ψεμα και το κερατο....


Νικ ποσων χρονων εισαι/?

----------


## nick190813

> Νικ ποσων χρονων εισαι/?


24 σε λιγο 25

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Σε κοροιδευε ,καλυτερα π εφυγες γτ και να χωριζε την αλλη θα στα φοραγε...παει τελειωσε τωρα
> 
> σημερα εισαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα?


Το πρωι ημουν καπως.Το απογευμα εφυγα μια βολτα με το αυτοκινητο και ξεχαστηκα καπως.Μετα γυριζω εδω και διαβαζω τα 2 μηνυματακια του Itachi και του Agnostou και ομολογω επεσα παλι αλλα δεν πειραζει παιδια βαρατε.Εδω γεροντοκορη ετων 33 , με κολληματα και φανταστικα προβληματα ετοιμη να τα ακουσει για λογαριασμο ολων των γυναικων.

----------


## nick190813

> Το πρωι ημουν καπως.Το απογευμα εφυγα μια βολτα με το αυτοκινητο και ξεχαστηκα καπως.Μετα γυριζω εδω και διαβαζω τα 2 μηνυματακια του Itachi και του Agnostou και ομολογω επεσα παλι αλλα δεν πειραζει παιδια βαρατε.Εδω γεροντοκορη ετων 33 , με κολληματα και φανταστικα προβληματα ετοιμη να τα ακουσει για λογαριασμο ολων των γυναικων.


τι γεροντοκορη μωρε νεα εισαι ..ηρεμησε εχεις πολλα ψωμια ακομα...τωρα ο καθενας θα λεει και κατι..

εγω σωστη σ βρισκω ..δεν γινεται να θες οποιον ναναι

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εννοειται πως εκανα καλα που εφυγα. Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μεινω σε σχεση γνωριζοντας οτι ειμαι "η αλλη γυναικα"....Κι εγω σωστη με βρισκω Νικο αλλα εγω ειμαι εγω, κι εχω περασει αυτο το σταδιο και ειναι το σπιτι μου αδειο...που λεει κ ο Φοιβος Δεληβοριας ("η μπαλαντα του Ησαία" ηταν ο στιχος που μολις εγραψα :p )

----------


## Mara.Z

> 24 σε λιγο 25


οκ.....να τα εκατοστησεις :)
δινεις ομως συμβουλες σε μια κοπελα 33 ετων και σε μενα που ειμαι 36 για θεματα συντροφικοτητας και ερωτικων σχέσεων !
δεν κανεις παρεα καλυτερα με 20χρονα? εχουμε αλλη οπτικη!!!! αλλες εμπειριες, αλλα βιώματα...
Εγω να δωσω συμβουλες σε εναν ανθρωπο 50 ετων δεν μπορω, γιατι δεν ειμαι στη φαση του, δεν μπορω να μπω στη θεση του ουτε να με φανταστω πως θα ειμαι σε αυτη την ηλικια.... Και αν εχω μιλησει για ηλικιες στα 20s εδω μεσα το εχω κανει επειδη θεωρω οτι εκανα καποια λαθη που τα βλεπω τωρα και τα λεω μπας και κλικαρουν καλυτερα τα παιδια αυτης της ηλικιας.
Δεν τσαταρουμε, τις εμπειριες και τα λαθη μας εκθετουμε, δεν φαντασιωνομαστε στις ζωες των αλλων!

----------


## nick190813

γτ το φορουμ ειναι για οποιον θελει να συμετασχει...δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο η ηλικια οσο οι εμπειριες...και εμπειριες εχω πολλες οποτε νομιζω οτι μπορω να την συμβουλεψω
οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι τα λες σωστα...
και δεν τσαταρω την κοπελα προσπαθω να βοηθησω..

----------


## deleted-member181016

Νικο εγω θελω συμβουλες δεν εχω προβλημα με τις ηλικιες.χεχε! Καθε καλοπροαιρετη συμβουλη που εκφραζεται με ευγενια ειναι αποδεκτη.Αποψεις τυπου εισαι γεροντοκορη και ηρθε η θεια δικη για σενα δεν δεχομαι οχι απο μεγαλυτερο μου αλλα απο τον οποιονδηποτε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> οκ.....να τα εκατοστησεις :)
> δινεις ομως συμβουλες σε μια κοπελα 33 ετων και σε μενα που ειμαι 36 για θεματα συντροφικοτητας και ερωτικων σχέσεων !
> δεν κανεις παρεα καλυτερα με 20χρονα? εχουμε αλλη οπτικη!!!! αλλες εμπειριες, αλλα βιώματα...
> Εγω να δωσω συμβουλες σε εναν ανθρωπο 50 ετων δεν μπορω, γιατι δεν ειμαι στη φαση του, δεν μπορω να μπω στη θεση του ουτε να με φανταστω πως θα ειμαι σε αυτη την ηλικια.... Και αν εχω μιλησει για ηλικιες στα 20s εδω μεσα το εχω κανει επειδη θεωρω οτι εκανα καποια λαθη που τα βλεπω τωρα και τα λεω μπας και κλικαρουν καλυτερα τα παιδια αυτης της ηλικιας.
> Δεν τσαταρουμε, τις εμπειριες και τα λαθη μας εκθετουμε, δεν φαντασιωνομαστε στις ζωες των αλλων!


Σιγά ρε μεγάλη και εσύ :p
Πλάκα έχετε μπράβο.... :P

----------


## Mara.Z

> Σιγά ρε μεγάλη και εσύ :p
> Πλάκα έχετε μπράβο.... :P


Αν εχεις να πεις καποιο επιχειρημα επι της ουσιας, ευχαριστως! Γουσταρω και τις διαφωνίες, μου αρεσει ο διαλογος !
Αλλα σχολια τετοιου τυπου δεν προσφερουν κατι ουτε στο φορουμ ουτε σε εμας, που περιμενουμε απαντηση απο συγκεκριμενα μελη για να προχωρησει ο διαλογος. Αναλωνετε ασκοπα το refresh μας...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αποψεις τυπου εισαι γεροντοκορη και ηρθε η θεια δικη για σενα δεν δεχομαι οχι απο μεγαλυτερο μου αλλα απο τον οποιονδηποτε.


καλά και εσυ τωρα δεν καταλαβες? βρηκαν ευκαιρια για επελαση! και εκτονωση!
κανονικα, ο moderator θα έπρεπε να επιβαλλει σωρηδον νεες ποινες...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Αν εχεις να πεις καποιο επιχειρημα επι της ουσιας, ευχαριστως! Γουσταρω και τις διαφωνίες, μου αρεσει ο διαλογος !
> Αλλα σχολια τετοιου τυπου δεν προσφερουν κατι ουτε στο φορουμ ουτε σε εμας, που περιμενουμε απαντηση απο συγκεκριμενα μελη για να προχωρησει ο διαλογος. Αναλωνετε ασκοπα το refresh μας...


Μπορεί να μην έχω κάτι να προσφέρω , ούτε εμπειρία έχω και είμαι και 24.............ξέρετε πάντως να γαμάτε τις ψυχολογίες των άλλων μπράβο...λες και σε ενόχλησα.........
Τι άνθρωποι είστε εσείς τέλος πάντων?

----------


## Itachi

> Παιδια το ειπα πολλες φορες αλλα ας το πω αλλη μια.Δεν ψαχνω λυση στο πω θα βρω γκομενο.Μπορει καποιος να μου πει εναν τροπο να δουλεψω με τον εαυτο μου να μπορω να ζησω μονη μου χωρις να υποφερω? Αυτος ουσιαστικα ειναι ο λογος που γραφω.Δε θα κατσω να απολογηθω για τα στανταρ μου ουτε για το τι αντρα θελω.Αν θελετε να πειτε οτι εφταιξα εγω πειτε το.


Με συγχωρείτε δεν κατάλαβα θέλετε σχέση ναι ή όχι; Δηλαδή αν αύριο σας φλερτάρει ένας ωραίος για εσάς κύριος θα αρνηθείτε; Λέτε ότι ψάχνετε λύσεις για να ζείτε καλά μόνη σας αλλά όλα τα πόστ σας βγάζουν μια πικρία για τους άντρες που είχατε μέχρι τώρα. Σαν να υπονοείτε ότι αδικηθήκατε απο κάτι, και τώρα δεν αντέχετε άλλη αδικία και θέλετε να μείνετε μόνη σας, εσωτερικές φαντασιώσεις δηλαδή για να δικαιολογήσετε τον ευατό σας όλα τα λάθη που σας οδήγησαν εδώ.




> Τωρα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα. Αν περιμεναμε απο τους άντρες, ζητω που καηκαμε...
> Το θηλυκο κυνηγαει με την εννοια οτι κυκλοφορει σαν το παγόνι και εντυπωσιαζει με την εμφανιση του. Από εκει και πέρα επιλεγει τον αντρα από όσους τσιμπήσουν το δόλωμα... χαχαχαχα
> Τωρα αν τσιμπανε ακυροι, ειναι ενα θεμα. Το αξιολογο ατομο δεν ειναι λιγουρι να την πεφτει ευκολα σε οποια ομορφη του κουνησει την ουρα. Εχει να κανει και που συχναζεις, που κυκλοφορείς, για αυτο και ελεγα πιο πανω για κοινωνικοποιηση.


Το να βάφεται κάποια να ετοιμάζει μαλλί και νύχια να βάζει πούδρα ,να φοράει καινούργειο φόρεμα και να κάθεται σαν παγόνι σε μια καρέκλα, συνηθισμένη δηλαδή συμπεριφορά ελληνίδας, και να περιμένει όσους ""τσιμπήσουν"" το δόλωμα με συγχωρείτε αλλά δεν είναι αυτό κυνηγητό. 




> Μπορει να εχω αλλαξει σαν ατομο απο τοτε (λογικο οσο μεγαλωνουμε αλλαζουμε ) αλλα ενα εμεινε σταθερο οτι ειμαι της σχεσης κ οχι του να γυριζω απο δω κι απο κει.


 Στην σελίδα 22 στον πόστ σας με ώρα 13:23 γράφετε "Αν διαβασετε τα οσα εγραψα θα δειτε οτι απο το 2010 για 5 χρονια ξεκινησα πααααρα πολλες φορες για σεξ και βγηκα κουρεμενη" στην συνέχεια "Και για μενα το σεξ ειναι σημαντικο γιαυτο κ προχωρω αμεσα σε αυτο" και λίγο πιο μετά "Ηθελα να το κρατησω μονο για το σεξ" . Στοιχεία που δείχνουν ότι σε κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής σας δεν ήσασταν και τόσο "σταθερή". 

Μην σας κουράζω και πολύ γιατί γίνομαι και λίγο ενοχλητικός με αυτά που λέω το ξέρω. Mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur.

----------


## nick190813

> καλά και εσυ τωρα δεν καταλαβες? βρηκαν ευκαιρια για επελαση! και εκτονωση!
> κανονικα, ο moderator θα έπρεπε να επιβαλλει σωρηδον νεες ποινες...


maraki ama δεν σ αρεσουν αυτα π γραφουμε απλα μην τα διαβαζεις..αλλωστε δεν τα γραφουμε για σενα αλλα για την θεματοθετρια..
ουτε εμενα μπορει να μην μ αρεσουν αυτα π λες ..αλλα δεν δινω σημασια 

peace

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μπορεί να μην έχω κάτι να προσφέρω , ούτε εμπειρία έχω και είμαι και 24.............ξέρετε πάντως να γαμάτε τις ψυχολογίες των άλλων μπράβο...λες και σε ενόχλησα.........
> Τι άνθρωποι είστε εσείς τέλος πάντων?


αααα θυμώσαμε? 
είπες όμως αυτο , σου θυμίζω 
*Σιγά ρε μεγάλη και εσύ
Πλάκα έχετε μπράβο.... :P* 

Για να μιλησω στη γλωσσα σου, δεν σου γαμησα την ψυχολογια! απάντησα στο σχόλιο σου. 
Kαι επαναλαμβάνω, 
Διάλογο κανουμε σε σαιτ ψυχολογιας! με άτομα που έχουν θέματα, παίρνουν ψυχοφάρμακα, κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία! δεν ειμαστε στο κοσμοπολιταν, δεν ειμαστε στο facebook. Δεν τσαταρουμε! Δεν φαντασιωνομαστε τις ζωες των αλλων, δεν προσβάλλουμε!

----------


## Mara.Z

> maraki ama δεν σ αρεσουν αυτα π γραφουμε απλα μην τα διαβαζεις..αλλωστε δεν τα γραφουμε για σενα αλλα για την θεματοθετρια..
> ουτε εμενα μπορει να μην μ αρεσουν αυτα π λες ..αλλα δεν δινω σημασια 
> 
> peace


εσυ τωρα γιατι θιχτηκες? δεν το ειπα για σενα!
είσαι ο αυτοκλητος υπερασπιστης 2 λογαριασμων που εκαναν εγγραφή μονο και μονο για να κανουν επιθεση στη νηματοθετρια?

----------


## nick190813

nomiza oti se εμενα παει η επιθεση

----------


## agnostosY

Κατάρχας κορίτσια σόρυ αν φάνηκα επιθετικός, απόλυτος ή ότι άλλο, ούτε είχα πρόθεση να φορτίσω περισσότερο συναισθηματικά την Phalaenopsis. 

Για αυτά που έγραψε η Mara.Z...Φυσικά τα ηλικιακά όρια των 30+ που ανέφερα είναι σχετικά και όχι απόλυτα αλλά ο χρόνος είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι βάζει περιορισμούς στη ζωή μας. Καλώς ή κακώς όσο μεγαλώνει μία γυναίκα και όσο ελαττώνεται η ομορφιά της η σχετική της «αξία» πέφτει στα μάτια των αντρών. Δεν έχει να κάνει με δικό μου μισογυνισμό, μία πραγματικότητα αναφέρω, αν εσείς θεωρείτε ότι οι άντρες δεν θα προτιμήσουν τις μικρότερες ηλικιακά, πάω πάσο. Φυσικά μπορεί να βρει κάποιον εξαιρετικό σύντροφο και στα 30 της, και στα 40 της και στα 50 της. Όπως και ένας άντρας που δεν έχει κάνει ποτε ούτε σχεση ουτε σεξ μπορει να βρει τη γυναίκα της ζωης του στα 30 ή στα 40 του. Στην ζωη τιποτα δεν είναι απολυτο και όλα μπορεί να συμβούν. Αλλά πόσο πιθανόν είναι να συμβεί κάτι τετοιο; Καλό είναι να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι, αλλά αν τα σεναρια έχουν μικρες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας τότε δεν νομίζω ότι μας βοηθάνε. Δεν νομίζω να βοηθάμε την Phalaenopsis με το να της λέμε μην στενοχωριέσαι, μην κάνεις τίποτα και κάποια στιγμη με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα σου λυθουν τα προβληματα και θα βρεις τον ιδανικό σύντροφο. Ναι, να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι αλλά να έχουμε επίγνωση και της πραγματικότητας.

Οι νορμάλ άντρες 35+ που περιγράφεις που δεν θέλουν μόνιμη σχέση αλλά θέλουν να ζήσουν την ζωή τους δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρουν την Phalaenopsis. Απ ότι κατάλαβα η Phalaenopsis θέλει μόνιμη σχέση και συντροφικότητα, ευκαιριακές σχέσεις μπορεί να βρει αν θέλει. Νορμάλ άντρες 35+ που να θέλουν μόνιμη σχέση δεν είναι πολλοί και οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ψάχνουν για όμορφες και σχετικά νεαρής ηλικίας γυναίκες.

Για την Phalaenopsis…Όταν λέω το «όλο» πακέτο δεν εννοώ ότι ψάχνεις τον τέλειο άντρα. Από όσα γράφεις είναι φανερό ότι αρκείσαι και με κάποιον που είναι μέτριος. Αλλά θέλεις να είναι μέτριος και να περναέι την βάση και στους 3 βασικους τομείς (Σεξ/εμφανιση-πνευματικο επιπεδο-πιστη/συναισθημα). Δυστυχώς στην ηλικία των 35+ αντρών δεν είναι πολλοι που να παιρνουν την βάση και στους 3 αυτους τομεις. Καποιος μπορει να είναι σουπερ εξυπνος/καλλιεργημενος αλλα στο σεξ απολυτα προβληματικος, καποιος να είναι εμφανισιακος/καλος στο σεξ αλλα χωρις καλλιεργεια, καποιος να είναι σε όλα εξαιρετικος αλλά να ξενοπηδάει. Νομίζω ότι είχες εμπειρίες και από τις 3 αυτές κατηγορίες. Στην ηλικία των 35+ είναι δύσκολο να βρεις την χρυσή μετριότητα, είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεις κάποιον που να είναι πολύ καλός σε 1-2 τόμεις και άθλιος στον τριτο. Για αυτό θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις αν θα πρεπει να ρίξεις νερο στο κρασί σου στον ένα τομέα από αυτους. Δεν λέω ότι θα πρεπει να το κάνεις. Ουτε ότι οι απαιτησεις σου είναι υπερβολικές. Απλα δυστυχώς όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια οι επιλογές σου περιορίζονται τουλάχιστον στην «εγχώρια αγορά» αντρών της Ελλάδας. 

Σχετικα με γυναικες και σεξ…Οκ, ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του φυσικα, αλλα προσωπικα θεωρω ότι οι γυναικες (χωρις καποιο οργανικο προβλημα) που δεν εχουν κανει σεξ μαλλον δεν εκαναν σεξ γιατι ηθελαν να κανουν με καποια συγκεκριμενα ατομα όχι γιατι δεν μπορουσαν να βρουν αντρα να κανουν σεξ γενικα. Το ότι οι νεαροι άντρες έχουν συγκριτικα περισσοτερα ψυχολογικα προβληματα-σωματικες δυσλειτουργιες σχετικα με τον τομεα σεξ θεωρω ότι ο καθενας μπορει να το διαπιστωσει αν κοιταξει σχετικες ερευνες.

Σχετικα με το ποστ…βασικα εκανα λογαριασμο το πρωι γιατι μου φανηκες αξιολογο ατομο και σκοπευα να σου γραψω καποια πρακτικα πραγματα (πχ ότι δεν εχει τοση σημασια τι θεωρεις εσυ σημαντικο αλλά τι θεωρουν οι αντρες ως πιο σημαντικο και εφοσον οι αντρες θεωρουν την εμφανιση ως μεγιστη προτεραιοτητα θα είναι καλο να κανεις ότι μπορεις για να γινεις πιο εμφανισιμη και ελυστικη και να χασεις τα οποια περιττα κιλα εχεις) αλλα ειδα το ποστ του itachi και μου φανηκε ότι ανεφερε καποιες αληθειες οποτε αποφασισα να κανω ένα γενικοτερο σχολιο. Και βέβαια δεν έχω καμια σχέση με τον itachi.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μην σας κουράζω και πολύ γιατί γίνομαι και λίγο ενοχλητικός με αυτά που λέω το ξέρω. Mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur.


Επειδή 1) γουστάρουμε τη γνώση, και όχι την εξαπατηση, και 2) δεν ειμαστε μαζα ατομων, είμαστε ανθρωποι με μοναδική και ανεπαναληπτη προσωπικοτητα οπως όλοι οι ψυχολογοι και οι ψυχαναλυτες πρεσβευουν, για αυτο είμαστε εδώ σε ενα φόρουμ ψυχολογιας, ενα καλοκαιρινό βράδυ να συζητάμε, αντί να πίνουμε ενα ποτακι με την παρεα μας ή έστω στο μπαλκόνι μας. 

Και ναι γινεται ενοχλητικο ενα μελος οταν εγγραφεται και αμεσως στο 1ο ποστ αντι να θεσει το θεμα του, το προβλημα του, τι τον οδηγησε εδω, να τον γνωρισουμε γιατι εδώ μέσα ανοίγουμε τα εσώψυχα μας, φοράει το μανδύα του ΚΡΙΤΗ και με αερα χιλιων καρδιναλιων μαστιγωνει λεκτικά και καταδικάζει. 

Ab alio expectes,alteri quod feceris!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Προς Itachi

Φυσικα και εχω πικρια.Εχω περασει ασχημα οσο κι αν σου φαινεται περιεργο επειδη ειμαι γυναικα.Και οι γυναικες περνανε δυσκολα οχι μονο οι αντρες. Σοκ? Δεν ειπα οτι θα αρνηθω το φλερτ οποιουδηποτε ωραιου (και λιγοτερο ωραιου οσο κι αν σε ενοχλει δεν κοιταω εμφανιση οντως φιλε μου). Ειπα απλα οτι δεν ψαχνω να μου βρειτε εσεις τροπους να με φλερταρουν.Ζητησα πουθενα κατι τετοιο? Ειπα μηπως να μου πειτε μερη να γνωρισω ατομα? Το πρωτο μου ποστ ηταν αυτο που ηταν μετα σε ερωτησεις ανθρωπων εδω μεσα απαντησα γιατι οπως μου ειπαν θελησαν να δουν πως λειτουργω.Φυσικα και εχω αδικηθει, νομιζω το εγραψα ακριβως ετσι αρκετες σελιδες πιο πριν.Εχω αδικηθει και μαλιστα πολλες φορες.Σοκ κι αυτο προφανως για σενα.Εσυ ο ιδιος δεν εχεις αδικηθει ποτε?

Ελα ρε με ειδες που στεκομουν σαν παγονι στα μπαρ ε? Σοβαρα μιλας ρε συ? Εισαι φοβερος ξερεις επακριβως τι κανω.Ακριβως αυτη ειμαι εγω επεσες πολυ μεσα μεγαλος ψυχολογος. 

Aνεφερες και κατι αλλο.
Στην σελίδα 22 στον πόστ σας με ώρα 13:23 γράφετε "Αν διαβασετε τα οσα εγραψα θα δειτε οτι απο το 2010 για 5 χρονια ξεκινησα πααααρα πολλες φορες για σεξ και βγηκα κουρεμενη" στην συνέχεια "Και για μενα το σεξ ειναι σημαντικο γιαυτο κ προχωρω αμεσα σε αυτο" και λίγο πιο μετά "Ηθελα να το κρατησω μονο για το σεξ" . Στοιχεία που δείχνουν ότι σε κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής σας δεν ήσασταν και τόσο "σταθερή". 

Απο αυτο εσυ διαπιστωσες πως ειμαι κι εγω τσουλα ε?Ικανοποιηθηκες τωρα που ειμαστε ολες πορνες φανταζομαι.Εχω καταλαβει κι εγω παντως το δικο σου προβλημα και σου ευχομαι ειλικρινα να βρεις λυση , δε το λεω ειρωνικα.Ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειναι πολυ βαρυ φορτιο.Οσο για μενα παντα σχεση ψαχνω οχι σκετο σεξ.Αλλα αν ειδες σωστα τη ροη των συζητησεων και οχι να απομονωνεις τεχνιεντως αυτα που λεω για να αποδειξεις το οποιο point σου, θα καταλαβαινες οτι δε το εννοουσα ετσι οπως με κατηγορεις. Φυσικα και μετραει για μενα η σεξουαλικη ζωη.Να ειναι φυσιολογικη και να υφισταται.Φυσικα και ξεκινησα σχεσεις βλεποντας αμεσως αυτο το κοματι γιατι ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΑΝ! Οταν μια κοπελα μεχρι τα 27 της εχει παει 2 φορες με αντρα (και οι δυο απολυτα φυσιολογικοι και καλοι στο ερωτικο θεμα)και ξαφνικα παθαινει οσα επαθα στο κρεβατι εγω, αρχιζει και τσεκαρει πρωτα για να μην παθει δυσαρεστα αργοτερα. Θες να με πεις τσουλα γιαυτο? Δε νομιζω απο τοσες σελιδες post να πιστευει κανεις εδω οτι δεν ειμαι σταθερη.Απλα εκτος αυτου που μολις , προσπαθησα κι εγω να το δω χαλαρα και να μη λυσσαω για σχεση, να ξεκινησω κατι χαλαρο μπας και γινει σχεση. Αλλα τελικα ειδες που ειμαι οντως σταθερη κυριως στις αποψεις μου για το τι θελω και δε μου εβγαινε οταν υπηρχε μονο ενα καλο σεξ (βλεπε το παιδι που ανεφερα που δεν ταιριαζαμε στο θεμα επικοινωνιας και πνευματικοτητας γιαυτο κ δεν προχωρησα...αλλα αυτη τη ιστορια δεν την quotαρες προτιμησες να σταθεις στα αλλα που ειπα). 

Με κουρασε το ψεμα σου βασικα φιλε μου.Φτιαχνεις δυο λογαριασμους για να απαντησεις.Θες να πεις αληθινα τι συμβαινει στον κοσμο η ντρεπεσαι? Δηλαδη καλα εμενα προφανως με περνας για ηλιθια αλλα ειδες οτι κι αλλοι ειπαν πραγματα για σενα κ τον "αγνωστο" σου agnostoY. (ο οποιος φανταζομαι μετα απο καμια ωριτσα θα εμφανιστει ε).
Οσο για το τελευταιο που εγραψες επειδη ειμαι των θετικων επιστημων δεν το ξερω...ουτε καν θα το googlαρω...Αν θες εσυ μπορεις να μας το αναλυσεις. Καλα κουραγια σε οσα προβληματα αντιμετωπιζεις, χωρις καμια ειρωνια. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> αααα θυμώσαμε? 
> είπες όμως αυτο , σου θυμίζω 
> *Σιγά ρε μεγάλη και εσύ
> Πλάκα έχετε μπράβο.... :P* 
> 
> Για να μιλησω στη γλωσσα σου, δεν σου γαμησα την ψυχολογια! απάντησα στο σχόλιο σου. 
> Kαι επαναλαμβάνω, 
> Διάλογο κανουμε σε σαιτ ψυχολογιας! με άτομα που έχουν θέματα, παίρνουν ψυχοφάρμακα, κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεία! δεν ειμαστε στο κοσμοπολιταν, δεν ειμαστε στο facebook. Δεν τσαταρουμε! Δεν φαντασιωνομαστε τις ζωες των αλλων, δεν προσβάλλουμε!


Mπα δεν θύμωσα, στεναχωρήθηκα βασικά αλλά δεν θέλεις να το δεις....
Δεν σε πρόσβαλλα συμπάθεια σου δωσα και μου το πέταξες στα μούτρα...
Το φόρουμ θέλει ανθρώπους βασικά με κατανόηση και μετά όλα τα άλλα, προσωπικά δεν αντέχω να μου μιλάν έτσι....

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Και ναι γινεται ενοχλητικο ενα μελος οταν εγγραφεται και αμεσως στο 1ο ποστ αντι να θεσει το θεμα του, το προβλημα του, τι τον οδηγησε εδω, να τον γνωρισουμε γιατι εδώ μέσα ανοίγουμε τα εσώψυχα μας, φοράει το μανδύα του ΚΡΙΤΗ και με αερα χιλιων καρδιναλιων μαστιγωνει λεκτικά και καταδικάζει. 
> 
> Ab alio expectes,alteri quod feceris!



Mara αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι μαυτον τον ανθρωπο εχω προηγουμενα οντως.χαχαχα δε μπορει. Ακριβως αυτο ισχυει και για τον agnostoY που θα διαβασω το post του σε λιγο για να απαντησω... Μπηκατε και τα πρωτα σας post ειναι για να με κραξετε και να με κανετε να νιωσω πιο χαλια απο οτι ειμαι ηδη? Δεν περιμενα τις δικες σας κακιες βασικα για να νιωσω χαλια. Μπορω να το κανω και καλυτερα απο εσας πιστεψτε με....ημουν μανουλα σε αυτο καποτε,σχετικα προσφατως....

----------


## Impulse

Καλησπερα διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του θεματος αλλα με μπερδεψες λιγο ως προς το τι ζητας...θες μια σχεση με εναν αντρα με συγκεκριμενα ας το πουμε προσοντα για παρεα και κυριως εγκεφαλικη επικοινωνια χωρις καποιες βλεψεις για οικογενεια μελλοντικα? επειδη ειμαστε κοντα ηλικιακα εχω να πω οτι πλεον οι σχεσεις ειναι πιο δυσκολες σε σχεση με το παρελθον και λογω κρισης καθως επισης οτι οσο μεγαλωνουμε τα στανταρ μας μεταλλασονται...αν ειμαι λαθος σε αυτα που ζητας μπορεις να με διορθωσεις γιατι κατι ισως να μην καταλαβα καλα :) οι γυναικες πλεον μπορουν να εχουν μια αξιολογη κοινωνικη ζωη,με την ανεξαρτησια τους,το μορφωτικο τους επιπεδο,τα χομπι τους κτλ,το βλεπω απο τις φιλες μου και απο εμενα την ιδια οτι δυσκολο δεν ειναι να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο να επικοινωνησεις ειδικα σημερα με την εξαρση των κοινωνικων δικτυων,αλλα το να "κουμπωσεις" με τον αλλο..σαν συμβουλη θα ελεγα εφοσον παιρνεις ικανοποιηση απο την εργασια σου και τα υπολοιπα χομπυ σου σε ολοκληρωνουν να μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο εντονα αυτο γιατι αυτο αντανακλαται στους αντρες η ισως καποιες κινησεις να φαινονται "απελπισμενες" αθελα σου παντα και εμμεσα σε αυτον που θελει να σε προσεγγισει..εισαι απο τις τυχερες που δουλευουν (ναι προσωπικα το θεωρω τυχη αυτο) οποτε μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα εγω π.χ που δεν δουλευω εδω και 3 μηνες με εχει παρει λιγο απο κατω μεχρι να ξαναβρω,ομως οταν συναναστρεφομαι με αντρες δεν μιλαω πολυ για αυτα που νιωθω γιατι δεν θα ηθελα ο αλλος να μου συμπαρασταθει εφοσον δεν με γνωριζει,ας πουμε οτι βγαζω εναν πιο αναλαφρο εαυτο και κοιταω να περασω καλα....συγκριση με την ηλικια των 20 δυστυχως σε πολλα επιπεδα δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι αλλιως αντιδρουσαμε τοτε οπως επισης οσο πιο μικρος τοσο πιο ευκολες οι φιλιες και οι ερωτικες επαφες....ναι δεν εχω σχεση αυτην την περιοδο αλλα δεν τρελαινομαι κιολας γιατι με αυτον τον τροπο εχω τον χρονο καθως και την ανεση να ασχοληθω παραπανω με τον εαυτο μου και τα θελω του προσπαθω δηλαδη να μην εγκλωβιζομαι σε αυτα που μου λειπουν και ας μου λειπουν...συγγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο μου σιγουρα καθενας το βλεπει διαφορετικα αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου θεση σε αυτο που σε απασχολει

----------


## Mara.Z

> Mara αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι μαυτον τον ανθρωπο εχω προηγουμενα οντως.χαχαχα δε μπορει. Ακριβως αυτο ισχυει και για τον agnostoY που θα διαβασω το post του σε λιγο για να απαντησω... Μπηκατε και τα πρωτα σας post ειναι για να με κραξετε και να με κανετε να νιωσω πιο χαλια απο οτι ειμαι ηδη? Δεν περιμενα τις δικες σας κακιες βασικα για να νιωσω χαλια. Μπορω να το κανω και καλυτερα απο εσας πιστεψτε με....ημουν μανουλα σε αυτο καποτε,σχετικα προσφατως....


χαχαχαχα θα σου την πέσουν τωρα όλοι οι ξεχασμενοι 2οι και 3οι λογαριασμοι!
Δεν πας να κοιμηθείς καλύτερα?
Και έλα αυριο στο δικό μου θέμα να συζητήσουμε περί αυτοαποδοχής, συναισθηματικής νοημοσύνης και χμ υποσυνείδητου !!!

----------


## deleted-member181016

> .Δεν νομίζω να βοηθάμε την Phalaenopsis με το να της λέμε μην στενοχωριέσαι, μην κάνεις τίποτα και κάποια στιγμη με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα σου λυθουν τα προβληματα και θα βρεις τον ιδανικό σύντροφο. Ναι, να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι αλλά να έχουμε επίγνωση και της πραγματικότητας.


Iσως ειναι οτι πιο σωστο διαβασα εδω μεσα αυτο που εγραψες παρολαυτα....



> Για την Phalaenopsis…Όταν λέω το «όλο» πακέτο δεν εννοώ ότι ψάχνεις τον τέλειο άντρα. Από όσα γράφεις είναι φανερό ότι αρκείσαι και με κάποιον που είναι μέτριος. Αλλά θέλεις να είναι μέτριος και να περναέι την βάση και στους 3 βασικους τομείς (Σεξ/εμφανιση-πνευματικο επιπεδο-πιστη/συναισθημα).


Και απαντω.ΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ.Και δε ζητω καν ενα τελειο σεξ να μην εχει βιτσια ο αλλος γινεται? Και να μπορει να κανει σεξ να μην εχει ανικανοτητα.



> Δυστυχώς στην ηλικία των 35+ αντρών δεν είναι πολλοι που να παιρνουν την βάση και στους 3 αυτους τομεις. Καποιος μπορει να είναι σουπερ εξυπνος/καλλιεργημενος αλλα στο σεξ απολυτα προβληματικος, καποιος να είναι εμφανισιακος/καλος στο σεξ αλλα χωρις καλλιεργεια, καποιος να είναι σε όλα εξαιρετικος αλλά να ξενοπηδάει. Νομίζω ότι είχες εμπειρίες και από τις 3 αυτές κατηγορίες. Στην ηλικία των 35+ είναι δύσκολο να βρεις την χρυσή μετριότητα, είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεις κάποιον που να είναι πολύ καλός σε 1-2 τόμεις και άθλιος στον τριτο. Για αυτό θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις αν θα πρεπει να ρίξεις νερο στο κρασί σου στον ένα τομέα από αυτους. Δεν λέω ότι θα πρεπει να το κάνεις. Ουτε ότι οι απαιτησεις σου είναι υπερβολικές. Απλα δυστυχώς όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια οι επιλογές σου περιορίζονται τουλάχιστον στην «εγχώρια αγορά» αντρών της Ελλάδας.


Επισης συμφωνω...Γιαυτο και δεν περιμενω να βρω καποιον.Αυτο λεω τοσες σελιδες.Δεν ελπιζω οτι θα βρω για να απαντησω ειλικρινα, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ειμαι μονη μου.Απλα οταν το λεω τοσο απολυτα πεφτουν ΟΛΟΙ να με φανε οτι δεν πρεπει να το βλεπω τοσο αρνητικα...και αλλα τετοια...που δε μπορω πλεον να τα ακουω...
Ευχαριστω που με θεωρεις αξιολογη και συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος αλλα πιστεψα και οχι μονο εγω οτι εισαι το ιδιο ατομο με τον Itachi. Παρολαυτα δεν εχει σημασια.Αποψη σας ολων...Ξαναλεω πως ηρθα για κουβεντα και καπου να τα πω.Νερο στο κρασι μου εφοσον δεν ριχνω προφανως και θα λουστω τη μοναξια.Δεν ειμαι το ατομο που θα υποκριθω ερωτα απλα για να μην ειμαι μονη.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Καλησπερα διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του θεματος αλλα με μπερδεψες λιγο ως προς το τι ζητας...θες μια σχεση με εναν αντρα με συγκεκριμενα ας το πουμε προσοντα για παρεα και κυριως εγκεφαλικη επικοινωνια χωρις καποιες βλεψεις για οικογενεια μελλοντικα? επειδη ειμαστε κοντα ηλικιακα εχω να πω οτι πλεον οι σχεσεις ειναι πιο δυσκολες σε σχεση με το παρελθον και λογω κρισης καθως επισης οτι οσο μεγαλωνουμε τα στανταρ μας μεταλλασονται...αν ειμαι λαθος σε αυτα που ζητας μπορεις να με διορθωσεις γιατι κατι ισως να μην καταλαβα καλα :) οι γυναικες πλεον μπορουν να εχουν μια αξιολογη κοινωνικη ζωη,με την ανεξαρτησια τους,το μορφωτικο τους επιπεδο,τα χομπι τους κτλ,το βλεπω απο τις φιλες μου και απο εμενα την ιδια οτι δυσκολο δεν ειναι να βρεις εναν ανθρωπο να επικοινωνησεις ειδικα σημερα με την εξαρση των κοινωνικων δικτυων,αλλα το να "κουμπωσεις" με τον αλλο..σαν συμβουλη θα ελεγα εφοσον παιρνεις ικανοποιηση απο την εργασια σου και τα υπολοιπα χομπυ σου σε ολοκληρωνουν να μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο εντονα αυτο γιατι αυτο αντανακλαται στους αντρες η ισως καποιες κινησεις να φαινονται "απελπισμενες" αθελα σου παντα και εμμεσα σε αυτον που θελει να σε προσεγγισει..εισαι απο τις τυχερες που δουλευουν (ναι προσωπικα το θεωρω τυχη αυτο) οποτε μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα εγω π.χ που δεν δουλευω εδω και 3 μηνες με εχει παρει λιγο απο κατω μεχρι να ξαναβρω,ομως οταν συναναστρεφομαι με αντρες δεν μιλαω πολυ για αυτα που νιωθω γιατι δεν θα ηθελα ο αλλος να μου συμπαρασταθει εφοσον δεν με γνωριζει,ας πουμε οτι βγαζω εναν πιο αναλαφρο εαυτο και κοιταω να περασω καλα....συγκριση με την ηλικια των 20 δυστυχως σε πολλα επιπεδα δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι αλλιως αντιδρουσαμε τοτε οπως επισης οσο πιο μικρος τοσο πιο ευκολες οι φιλιες και οι ερωτικες επαφες....ναι δεν εχω σχεση αυτην την περιοδο αλλα δεν τρελαινομαι κιολας γιατι με αυτον τον τροπο εχω τον χρονο καθως και την ανεση να ασχοληθω παραπανω με τον εαυτο μου και τα θελω του προσπαθω δηλαδη να μην εγκλωβιζομαι σε αυτα που μου λειπουν και ας μου λειπουν...συγγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο μου σιγουρα καθενας το βλεπει διαφορετικα αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου θεση σε αυτο που σε απασχολει


Οι βλεψεις μου για οικογενεια. Δεν εχω καημο να κανω παιδι. Δεν ειμαι απο τις κοπελες που κλαινε επειδη δεν παντρευτηκαν και επειδη περνανε τα χρονια κ δεν εχω κανει παιδι. Συντροφο θελω.Αν ειχα σχεση και προεκυπτε παιδι η προταση γαμου θα ηταν μια αλλη συζητηση.Προσωπικα εγω γαμο δε θα επεδιωκα...οσον αφορα για παιδι οτι εφερνε η ζωη. Το βρισκω τελειως ουτοπικο βασικα να λεω θελω γαμο και παιδι ενω δεν εχω μονιμη σταθερη σχεση.Ειναι σα να λεω θελω να γινω πυρηνικος φυσικος και να μην εχω τελειωσει το λυκειο...καπως ετσι.
Οσον αφορα την εργασια εχεις απολυτο δικιο και γενικα σωστο το ποστ σου. Ευχομαι να βρεις δουλεια συντομα και οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Πιο πανω εγραψα οτι εχω παει 2 φορες με αντρα μεχρι τα 27.Προφανως εννοουσα οτι μεχρι τα 27 που χωρισα ειχα γνωρισει ερωτικα μονο 2 αντρες. Κακη διατυπωση...οπως και η αλλη που quotαρε ο φιλος Itachi.

----------


## Mara.Z

[ _Δυστυχώς στην ηλικία των 35+ αντρών δεν είναι πολλοι που να παιρνουν την βάση και στους 3 αυτους τομεις. Καποιος μπορει να είναι σουπερ εξυπνος/καλλιεργημενος αλλα στο σεξ απολυτα προβληματικος, καποιος να είναι εμφανισιακος/καλος στο σεξ αλλα χωρις καλλιεργεια, καποιος να είναι σε όλα εξαιρετικος αλλά να ξενοπηδάει. Νομίζω ότι είχες εμπειρίες και από τις 3 αυτές κατηγορίες. Στην ηλικία των 35+ είναι δύσκολο να βρεις την χρυσή μετριότητα, είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεις κάποιον που να είναι πολύ καλός σε 1-2 τόμεις και άθλιος στον τριτο. Για αυτό θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις αν θα πρεπει να ρίξεις νερο στο κρασί σου στον ένα τομέα από αυτους. Δεν λέω ότι θα πρεπει να το κάνεις. Ουτε ότι οι απαιτησεις σου είναι υπερβολικές. Απλα δυστυχώς όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια οι επιλογές σου περιορίζονται τουλάχιστον στην «εγχώρια αγορά» αντρών της Ελλάδας ._ ]

Δεν είναι μονο στα 35. Και στα 25 το ίδιο ισχύει... Και στα 45... Και στα 55...
Με αλλες συνθηκες βεβαια, και άλλο πλαίσιο, σε κάθε ηλικία. 
Γιατι και στα 25 το καλο πακετο μπορει να ειναι δεσμευμενο, να χωρισει πχ στα 30, να παντρευτει στα 35, να χωρισει με διαζυγιο στα 45, να ξαναπαντρευτει στα 50, και παει λεγοντας...πχ ενας 50αρης, που ειναι καλό πακέτο, το αποκλείετε να χωρίσει και να ψαχνει για σύντροφο? αφου το 70% των γάμων διαλύονται...
Το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι να ψαξει να βρει μια γυναικα που του ταιριάζει... το πρόβλημα ειναι να κυνηγαει 35αρες γιατι τώρα νιωθει ώριμος να κανει οικογενεια και θελει παιδι - λέω ενα παραδειγμα. 
Το περιγραφω σχηματικα, ίσως γειωτικά, αλλα νομιζω καταλαβαίνετε τι προσπαθω να πω, ότι δεν υπαρχει μια ηλικια-αριθμος νταν μετα την οποία λες, παει ξόφλησα!
Εδώ υπαρχουν 70αρηδες καλοστεκουμενοι που βρισκουν σύντροφο της ίδιας ηλικιας, πανε εκδρομές και περνάνε περίφημα!

----------


## Impulse

σε ευχαριστω πολυ ,ευχομαι ο καθενας βασικα να βρει τελικα αυτο που θα τον γεμισει σαν ανθρωπο :) ναι το καταλαβα οτι θα επιθυμεις μια σταθερη σχεση χωρις απαραιτητα να συνοδευεται απο γαμο και απο παιδια..προσωπικα για εμενα θα μιλησω δεν ειμαστε ολοι οι ανθρωποι γεννημενοι για οικογενεια οσο εγωιστικο και αν ακουγεται αυτο..θα ελεγα να μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου,να κοιτας να περνας ομορφα και να αισθανεσαι ομορφα με αυτα που εχεις πετυχει και ολα αυτα που θα πετυχεις και στο μελλον...το οτι ειμαστε πανω απο 30 δεν σημαινει τιποτα ειδικα αν μικροδειχνουμε χιχι πραγματικα το πιστευω μεσα απο την καρδια μου οτι η ηλικια ειναι απλα ενας στατιστικος αριθμος και τιποτα παραπανω σε αυτα που θελουμε να πετυχουμε,,,αισιοδοξια λοιπον και ομορφες στιγμες αν τα εχουμε αυτα τα υπολοιπα ειναι στον δρομο

----------


## deleted-member181016

Γεματος ειναι ο ανθρωπος ο ευτυχισμενος με οσα εχει, αυτος που δε ζηταει κι αλλα...και ελπιζω να γινω ενας απο αυτους συντομα. Να εισαι καλα. :)

----------


## agnostosY

Τελευταίο ποστ, δεν θα σε ξαναενοχλησω ουτε θα ξανααπαντησω, απλως για να μην υπαρχουν παρεξηγήσεις. Οχι, δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τον itachi. Και ούτε σε ξέρω, ούτε με ξέρεις. Σου είπα γιατί σου έγραψα. Ούτε είχα σκοπό να σε πικράνω. Όταν γράφεις όμως σε forum πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένη για όλα, ακομα και κριτική που μπορει να την θεωρήσεις κακόβουλη. Κατι τελευταίο. Μπορεί οι πιθανότητες σου να ελαττώνονται όσο περναει ο καιρός αλλά ακόμα δεν είσαι και σε απελπιστικό σημείο. Ναι, μπορει το παιχνιδι του μεγαλου ερωτα να εχει χαθει, ομως η συντροφικοτητα δεν ειναι κατι ακατορθωτο. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις πολλές γνωριμίες, όσες περισσότερες μπορείς. Σήμερα μπορείς να κάνεις πλέον γνωριμίες και με άτομα που ζουν στο εξωτερικό. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η παθητικη αναμονη δεν θα σε ωφελησει. Αν δεν τα καταφερεις, η μοναξια σου θα ειναι παντα εκει και θα σε περιμενει, δεν θα φυγει. 33 χρονων ειναι νωρις ακομα να τα παρατησεις ολοτελα. Καλες αποφασεις οτι και αν κανεις.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το παιχνιδι του μεγαλου ερωτα εχει χαθει.Ολα τα αλλα δε με αφορουν.Το μονο που με αφορα ειναι να γινω λιγοτερο αχαριστη καποτε.Να ξυπναω και να μη λεω "γιατι δεν εχω καποιον να με αγαπαει" αλλα να λεω "εχω δυο ποδια και δυο χερια και ειμαι ζωντανη αρα ολα καλα¨". Αυτο ονειρευομαι...Αστειευομουν οταν ελεγα οτι με γνωριζετε ασφαλως. Οτι μου περασε απο το μυαλο για κοινο λογαριασμο προφανως και μου περασε αλλωστε δεν το ειπα μονο εγω. Καλη συνεχεια και ευχαριστω.
Υστερογραφο. Επειδη ειπες κατι για τα κιλα πριν.Αν θεωρουσα το σωμα μου αποκρουστικο θα το αλλαζα, αλλα δεν ειναι. :)

----------


## Mara.Z

Και επισης να προσθεσω ότι τα παντα ειναι δεκτικά εξελιξης. Δεν ειμαστε στατικα όντα. Εξελισσομαστε!!!

Οποτε αγαπητη νηματοθετρια εγω τι θα έκανα, αν κάποιος για τα δεδομενα μου ειναι το καλό πακετο για μενα αλλά :
1) ειναι προβληματικος σεξουαλικα, οργανικα, σε γιατρό. Αν δεν διορθωνεται το πρόβλημα, ενταξει τον σουταρεις εννοείται. Τωρα με τα βίτσια που λες, τι να σου πω? περί ορεξεως.... Ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα ενα βιβλίο, ερωτικη νοημοσυνη λεγόταν, και ειχε ειδικη αναφορα στα βίτσια... λεπτομέρειες αύριο :)
2)δεν επικοινωνω πνευματικά, δεν τον γουσταρω εξαρχης!
μα ισα ισα σε εμας τις γυναικες το εγκεφαλικο παιχνίδι ειναι το πρώτο, κατι μας κλικαρει στην αυρα του αλλου. 
3) έχει σχεση, που το έζησα κι αυτο! Απλά μαθαινεις τα παντα για αυτον, μα τα παντα. Ντετεκτιβ θα γινεις! Και αν οντως εχει σχεση, οπως στην περιπτωση μου, προσπαθησα με νυχια και με δοντια να κρατησω επαφη, να μπω στον κυκλο του με την ελπιδα οτι καποια στιγμη μπορει να χωρισει. Εστησα και ολοκληρο σκηνικο να μαθω αν χωρισε... που οντως χωρισε. Και εστησα μια ωραια δυνατη συναντηση σε μια φαση, αλλα αναθεμα στην κοινωνιοφοβία μου τα εκανα μανταρα...
Στην δικη σου περιπτωση, ειπε ψεμματα! οποτε τσεκαρεις τι σχεση εχει με την αλλη, ποσο γερη ειναι, και αναλογως κρινεις αν θελεις να το παλαιψεις ή να τον διαολοστειλεις και να φυγεις.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Και επισης να προσθεσω ότι τα παντα ειναι δεκτικά εξελιξης. Δεν ειμαστε στατικα όντα. Εξελισσομαστε!!!
> 
> Οποτε αγαπητη νηματοθετρια εγω τι θα έκανα, αν κάποιος για τα δεδομενα μου ειναι το καλό πακετο για μενα αλλά :
> 1) ειναι προβληματικος σεξουαλικα, οργανικα, σε γιατρό. Αν δεν διορθωνεται το πρόβλημα, ενταξει τον σουταρεις εννοείται. Τωρα με τα βίτσια που λες, τι να σου πω? περί ορεξεως.... Ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα ενα βιβλίο, ερωτικη νοημοσυνη λεγόταν, και ειχε ειδικη αναφορα στα βίτσια... λεπτομέρειες αύριο :)
> 2)δεν επικοινωνω πνευματικά, δεν τον γουσταρω εξαρχης!
> μα ισα ισα σε εμας τις γυναικες το εγκεφαλικο παιχνίδι ειναι το πρώτο, κατι μας κλικαρει στην αυρα του αλλου. 
> 3) έχει σχεση, που το έζησα κι αυτο! Απλά μαθαινεις τα παντα για αυτον, μα τα παντα. Ντετεκτιβ θα γινεις! Και αν οντως εχει σχεση, οπως στην περιπτωση μου, προσπαθησα με νυχια και με δοντια να κρατησω επαφη, να μπω στον κυκλο του με την ελπιδα οτι καποια στιγμη μπορει να χωρισει. Εστησα και ολοκληρο σκηνικο να μαθω αν χωρισε... που οντως χωρισε. Και εστησα μια ωραια δυνατη συναντηση σε μια φαση, αλλα αναθεμα στην κοινωνιοφοβία μου τα εκανα μανταρα...
> Στην δικη σου περιπτωση, ειπε ψεμματα! οποτε τσεκαρεις τι σχεση εχει με την αλλη, ποσο γερη ειναι, και αναλογως κρινεις αν θελεις να το παλαιψεις ή να τον διαολοστειλεις και να φυγεις.


Οταν ο "ανικανος" σεξουαλικα εξαφανιζεται απο τη ζωη σου λογω ντροπης, λιγο δυσκολο να τον πεισεις να πατε γιατρο. Ο ιδιος με αφησε πρωτος.Εγω του ειχα στειλει μηνυμα οτι τον σκεφτομαι και θελω να τον ξαναδω (μετα το ατυχες συμβαν)....Οσο για τα βιτσια δεν εχω λογια για το τι μου εχει συμβει κατα καιρους.Αλλα καλα να παθω που προσπαθουσα σα λυσσασμενη να βρω σχεση στα tinder Κλπ...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> σορρυ κιολας, αλλα οι αντρες το βλεπετε λίγο Πυγμαλιωνες και ονειρευεστε να πάρετε την αστοιχείωτη στα χέρια σας και να την πλάσετε οπως γουσταρετε. 
> Κατι σαν το Richard Geere στο Pretty Woman που του ελαχε η ***** και την μετετρεψε σε σικατη αριστοκρατισσα...


Aυτο ισχυει,αλλα δεν ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια (που ειναι πλειοψηφια).Ισα ισα με ξενερωνει να προσπαθει η αλλη να γινει κατι αλλο για να με ευχαριστησει,το βρισκω πολυ δουλοπρεπες.Γυναικες-χαμαιλεοντες τις λεω.

Απλως προτιμω να μαι με μια κοπελα που δεν εχουμε πολλα κοινα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα μου αρεσει και μπορουμε και επικοινωνουμε με σεβασμο.

Γιατι υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να εχουμε κοινα,αλλα να μην μου αρεσει ή να ναι κακος ανθρωπος.

Ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του και τους συμβιβασμους του.Εχω ενα φιλο που ειναι πολυ καλλιεργημενος (εγω δεν με θεωρω τετοιο,απλως δεν ειμαι μπουζουκοελληνας) και δυσφορει που δε βρισκει ατομα σαν αυτον και ειναι αρκετα αντικοινωνικος.Του λεω να βαλει λιγο νερο στο κρασι του αλλα δεν με ακουει.

Εχει κοπελα αλλα δεν ειναι αυτη που θα ηθελε 100% (καλλιεργημενη σαν αυτον κλπ).

Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει να περασεις μια ζωη μονος σου για αυτο το λογο,οσο θεμιτος και ειναι.

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Aυτο ισχυει,αλλα δεν ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια (που ειναι πλειοψηφια).Ισα ισα με ξενερωνει να προσπαθει η αλλη να γινει κατι αλλο για να με ευχαριστησει,το βρισκω πολυ δουλοπρεπες.Γυναικες-χαμαιλεοντες τις λεω.


Σωστο.

Ισως οντως να μην αξιζει να περασεις μια ζωη μονος σου γιαυτο το λογο...αλλα αν το παλεψεις και δε σου βγαινει ο συμβιβασμος ,μαλλον ειναι μονοδρομος η μοναξια.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ισα ισα με ξενερωνει να προσπαθει η αλλη να γινει κατι αλλο για να με ευχαριστησει,το βρισκω πολυ δουλοπρεπες.Γυναικες-χαμαιλεοντες τις λεω.


ετσι....Και εγω ξερω μια τετοια, εξαιρετικα κοινωνικη, κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις οπου παει, εκανε τετοιες σχεσεις οπου επαιζε αυτο το ρολο και εκμεταλλευοταν γνωριμιες για να κανει ενα καλό μαστερ, να μπει σε μια συγκεκριμενη θεση με δικο της χωρο και γραφειο, και ως κοινωνιοφοβικη που ειμαι, πάντα αναρωτιεμαι πως στο καλό τα καταφερνουν τοσο καλά...
Χαμαιλεοντα τη λεω κι εγω, σε κάθε σχεση αλλαζει εμφανιση! αλλος ανθρωπος! σε 3 σχεσεις την εχω πετυχει, 3 διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι σε στυλ, μαλλι, αερα, ντυσιμο...

----------


## nick190813

η μοναξια δεν ειναι μονοδρομος αν δεν σ βγαινει κατι ειναι μιζερια...και δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη αμα την ζεις μονος σου..
οποτε θεματοθετρια δεν υπαρχει τροπος να εισαι καλα αν εισαι μονος ...την αποψη μ λεω παντα..

και κατι τελευταιο π εχω να σ πω ειναι να μην παραιτηθεις απο το παιχνιδι των σχεσεων ψαξε ψαξε θα βρεθει μπορει να στεναχωρηθεις αρκετες φορες αλλα να αξιζει τελικα

----------


## deleted-member181016

> η μοναξια δεν ειναι μονοδρομος αν δεν σ βγαινει κατι ειναι μιζερια...και δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη αμα την ζεις μονος σου..
> οποτε θεματοθετρια δεν υπαρχει τροπος να εισαι καλα αν εισαι μονος ...την αποψη μ λεω παντα..
> 
> και κατι τελευταιο π εχω να σ πω ειναι να μην παραιτηθεις απο το παιχνιδι των σχεσεων ψαξε ψαξε θα βρεθει μπορει να στεναχωρηθεις αρκετες φορες αλλα να αξιζει τελικα


Aυτη ειναι η αληθεια που λες....κ μεσα μου το ξερω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> η μοναξια δεν ειναι μονοδρομος αν δεν σ βγαινει κατι ειναι μιζερια...και δεν ειναι ωραια η ζωη αμα την ζεις μονος σου..
> οποτε θεματοθετρια δεν υπαρχει τροπος να εισαι καλα αν εισαι μονος ...την αποψη μ λεω παντα..
> 
> και κατι τελευταιο π εχω να σ πω ειναι να *μην παραιτηθεις απο το παιχνιδι των σχεσεων* ψαξε ψαξε θα βρεθει μπορει να στεναχωρηθεις αρκετες φορες αλλα να *αξιζει τελικα*


πολύ ωραίο πόστ !!!
ειδικά στο τελευταιο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα....!!!
Απλα ξέρεις τί γίνεται? με τα χρόνια, αν στενοχωρηθείς/απογοητευτείς πολλές φορές, φθείρεσαι ψυχικά... κουράζεσαι... και καπου καταληγεις να αγανακτείς, να απηυδισεις, να πεις μερικα αστα διαλα καλυτερα μονη παρα με μακακες ...

----------


## Remedy

> Το παιχνιδι του μεγαλου ερωτα εχει χαθει.Ολα τα αλλα δε με αφορουν.Το μονο που με αφορα ειναι να γινω λιγοτερο αχαριστη καποτε.Να ξυπναω και να μη λεω "γιατι δεν εχω καποιον να με αγαπαει" αλλα να λεω "εχω δυο ποδια και δυο χερια και ειμαι ζωντανη αρα ολα καλα¨". Αυτο ονειρευομαι...Αστειευομουν οταν ελεγα οτι με γνωριζετε ασφαλως. Οτι μου περασε απο το μυαλο για κοινο λογαριασμο προφανως και μου περασε αλλωστε δεν το ειπα μονο εγω. Καλη συνεχεια και ευχαριστω.
> Υστερογραφο. Επειδη ειπες κατι για τα κιλα πριν.Αν θεωρουσα το σωμα μου αποκρουστικο θα το αλλαζα, αλλα δεν ειναι. :)


οχι μονο κοινος λογαριασμος ειναι (κατ εμε) αλλα εχει κανει εδω κατα καιρους διαφορους λογαριασμους με το θεμα "ανδρας που δεν βρισκει με τπτ κοπελα ", δεν του αρεσουν οι απαντησεις που παντα καταληγουν οτι εχει λαθος σταση, τους κλεινει , κι ανοιγει νεους με το ιδιο βιολι...
. απλα του χτυπησες τον καλο με την δηλωση σου οτι βρισκεις οσους ανδρες θελεις και δεν εχεις σ αυτο κανενα προβλημα, αλλα δεν βρισκεις για μια ωραια σχεση. 
το δικο του προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκει ουτε με συμβιβασμους καμια γυναικα και η κακια που εβγαλε ηταν γι αυτον τον λογο. σιγα μην τελειωνει η ζωη της γυναικας στα 30 κι απο κει και περα πρεπει να αρκειται σε οτι κατσει...
σαχλαμαρες. σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια μπορει να συναντησεις αυτον ακριβως που θελεις και να σε γουσταρει κι εκεινος και να ζειτε μαζι . ζωη χαρισαμενη:rolleyes: στο λεω εγω, που με τον αγαπημενο μου συναντηθηκα πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο σενα και τωρα ζουμε μαζι.

μην ακους ακνεναν που λεει τετοια ηλιθια μισογυνικα σχολια.
ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ και διεκδικεις τους ανδρες που σουα ρεσουν σε οποια σημεια κι αν ειναι οι απαιτησεις σου. ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ.

με τον τυπο που ερωτευτηκες, σε ενα σημειο ειπες οτι απομακρυνθηκες γιατι καταλαβες οτι σε δουλευει και διατηρει δεσμο με αλλην, κι αλλου ειπες οτι δενε φυγες εσυ, αλλα εκεινος εξαφανιστηκε. τι απ τα δυο ισχυει?
πιθανολογω οτι αυτη η ιστορια σου εχει καμψει, και δικαιως. το ηθικο.

δεν θεωρω οτι εφοσον ξερεις καλα τι θελεις, θα εισαι ποτε καλα η θα πρεπει να εκπαιδευτεις να εισαι καλα, χωρις σχεση. καλα θα νοιωσεις οταν βρεις αυτο που θελεις. ολα τ αλλα ειναι να χαμε να λεγαμε. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να εισαι πληρως λειτουργικη και επιτυχημενη σε αλλους τομεις, αλλα αυτο που καλυπτει ο συντροφος που σε αγαπαει κι αγαπας και ζεις μαζι, ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ δεν το καλυπτει.

κι εγω οπως και αλλοι ειπαν, θεωρω οτι δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα, παρα μονο θεμα εκατερωθεν απαιτησεων και ταιμιγκ. θεμα χρονου δλδ. εφοσον κι εσυ εχεις απαιτησεις (και πολυ λογικο) και οι αλλοι εχουν απαιτησεις, ειναι δυσκολο να συμπεσουν οι απαιτησεις σας.
ευχομαι τα καλυτερα, το συντομοτερο.

----------


## Macgyver

ρεμ , θα πας διακοπες , και που λες ?

----------


## Remedy

> ρεμ , θα πας διακοπες , και που λες ?


πηγα και θα ξαναπαω μαγκ.τωρα ειναι η μεγαλη αδεια του δικου μου. πριν, χαλκιδικη. τωρα, νησακι λεμε. εσυ θα το αποφασισεις?

----------


## deleted-member181016

> οχι μονο κοινος λογαριασμος ειναι (κατ εμε) αλλα εχει κανει εδω κατα καιρους διαφορους λογαριασμους με το θεμα "ανδρας που δεν βρισκει με τπτ κοπελα ", δεν του αρεσουν οι απαντησεις που παντα καταληγουν οτι εχει λαθος σταση, τους κλεινει , κι ανοιγει νεους με το ιδιο βιολι...
> . απλα του χτυπησες τον καλο με την δηλωση σου οτι βρισκεις οσους ανδρες θελεις και δεν εχεις σ αυτο κανενα προβλημα, αλλα δεν βρισκεις για μια ωραια σχεση. 
> το δικο του προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκει ουτε με συμβιβασμους καμια γυναικα και η κακια που εβγαλε ηταν γι αυτον τον λογο. σιγα μην τελειωνει η ζωη της γυναικας στα 30 κι απο κει και περα πρεπει να αρκειται σε οτι κατσει...
> σαχλαμαρες. σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια μπορει να συναντησεις αυτον ακριβως που θελεις και να σε γουσταρει κι εκεινος και να ζειτε μαζι . ζωη χαρισαμενη:rolleyes: στο λεω εγω, που με τον αγαπημενο μου συναντηθηκα πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο σενα και τωρα ζουμε μαζι.
> 
> μην ακους ακνεναν που λεει τετοια ηλιθια μισογυνικα σχολια.
> ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ και διεκδικεις τους ανδρες που σουα ρεσουν σε οποια σημεια κι αν ειναι οι απαιτησεις σου. ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ.
> 
> με τον τυπο που ερωτευτηκες, σε ενα σημειο ειπες οτι απομακρυνθηκες γιατι καταλαβες οτι σε δουλευει και διατηρει δεσμο με αλλην, κι αλλου ειπες οτι δενε φυγες εσυ, αλλα εκεινος εξαφανιστηκε. τι απ τα δυο ισχυει?
> ...


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Το ιδιο πιστευω κι εγω να σου πω την αληθεια. Απο κει και περα σαφως και δεν τελειωνει η ζωη της γυναικας στα 30.Δηλαδη πχ αν χωρισει μια παντρεμενη γυναικα στα 38 της,αποκλειεται να ξαναφτιαξει τη ζωη της;Τελοσπαντων.
Οι δυο ιστοριες που ανεφερες ειναι διαφορετικες. Με το παιδι που ηταν ανικανος σεξουαλικα ειπα οτι εκεινος εξαφανιστηκε.Αλλη ιστορια η μια αλλη η αλλη, ειναι τοσες πολλες αυτες που ανεφερα που ισως μπερδευτηκες. 
Δε μου εχει καμψει μονο αυτος ο ανθρωπος (αυτος που ειχε την αλλη) το ηθικο αλλα ναι τοτε ειχα σπαραξει.Ενιωθα οτι τελειωσε ο κοσμος.Πηγα ψυχολογο γιατι επεσε και σε περιοδο που ειχα προσφατο πενθος με τον πατερα μου. Μου πηρε καιρο να το ξεπερασω.Αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο...ειναι ολα αυτα τα 6 χρονια που εχουν πεσει σαν ταφοπλακα πανω στη ζωη μου. Εχω δουλεψει πολυ με τον εαυτο μου κι εχω αφησει πισω πολλα αλλα δυστυχως καποια πραγματα δεν περνανε οπως το οτι ειμαι βαθυτατα μονη μου ουσιαστικα.

----------


## Remedy

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Το ιδιο πιστευω κι εγω να σου πω την αληθεια. Απο κει και περα σαφως και δεν τελειωνει η ζωη της γυναικας στα 30.Δηλαδη πχ αν χωρισει μια παντρεμενη γυναικα στα 38 της,αποκλειεται να ξαναφτιαξει τη ζωη της;Τελοσπαντων.
> Οι δυο ιστοριες που ανεφερες ειναι διαφορετικες. Με το παιδι που ηταν ανικανος σεξουαλικα ειπα οτι εκεινος εξαφανιστηκε.Αλλη ιστορια η μια αλλη η αλλη, ειναι τοσες πολλες αυτες που ανεφερα που ισως μπερδευτηκες. 
> Δε μου εχει καμψει μονο αυτος ο ανθρωπος (αυτος που ειχε την αλλη) το ηθικο αλλα ναι τοτε ειχα σπαραξει.Ενιωθα οτι τελειωσε ο κοσμος.Πηγα ψυχολογο γιατι επεσε και σε περιοδο που ειχα προσφατο πενθος με τον πατερα μου. Μου πηρε καιρο να το ξεπερασω.Αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο...ειναι ολα αυτα τα 6 χρονια που εχουν πεσει σαν ταφοπλακα πανω στη ζωη μου. Εχω δουλεψει πολυ με τον εαυτο μου κι εχω αφησει πισω πολλα αλλα δυστυχως καποια πραγματα δεν περνανε οπως το οτι ειμαι βαθυτατα μονη μου ουσιαστικα.


νομιζω οτι οταν ερχονται ολα μαζι, αλληλοκαλυπτονται κιολας....
δλδ, νοιωθεις και πονο απο το πενθος σου, που μπορει κατα καιρους να το αποδιδεις στον συντροφο που δεν υπαρχει, αλλα δεν ανηκει εκει...

εγω μενω στο οτι ειναι θεμα χρονου να βρεθει αυτο που θελεις, οπως και οτι οταν κατι αλλο φιαξει στην ζωη σου, πχ, απαλυνθει το πενθος και φιαξουν τα οικονομικα, ολα θα παρουν την θεση που πραγματικα κατεχουν, δεν θα νοιωθεις αποτυχια εφ ολης της υλης.

και μην ξαναδιαβασω για θεια δικη και θεια ευτερπη απο τον καθε πικραμενο εδω μεσα γιατι "θα πω την γνωμη μου" και δεν θα αρεσει σε κανεναν!!!!;)

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αστα να πανε βρε Remedy...οπως τα λες ειναι.Και η Μαρα το πε πολυ ωραια πριν. "με τα χρόνια, αν στενοχωρηθείς/απογοητευτείς πολλές φορές, φθείρεσαι ψυχικά... κουράζεσαι... και καπου καταληγεις να αγανακτείς, να απηυδισεις"

----------


## Remedy

> Αστα να πανε βρε Remedy...οπως τα λες ειναι.Και η Μαρα το πε πολυ ωραια πριν. "με τα χρόνια, αν στενοχωρηθείς/απογοητευτείς πολλές φορές, φθείρεσαι ψυχικά... κουράζεσαι... και καπου καταληγεις να αγανακτείς, να απηυδισεις"


το καταλαβαινω.
και σκεψου λιγο και το αλλο.
αλλο να εισαι ανοιχτος καλοδιαθετος και κοινωνικος, κι αλλο να σε πιανει πρεμουρα και να κανεις προσπαθειες με ακυρους τροπους.
τι εννοω:
το ιντερνετ και ειδικα τα σαιτ γνωριμιων τυπου 'σεξουαλικων γνωριμιων" εχουν ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ αποτυχιας για για καλη γνωριμια απο τον κοινωνικο σου περιγυρο.
αν θες μονο σεξ, διακαιωμα σου, αλλα με αυτα που ψαχνεις, απογοητευεσαι , καθως φορτωνεσαι ενα ποσοστο αποτυχιας που ανηκει στα μπουρδελοσαιτ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ.
αυτο δημιουργει αισθημα αποτυχιας και ηττοπαθεια.
οποτε επελεγε πιο προσεκτικα και τον τροπο.
το οτι ανοιχτηκες σε ολα για να εχεις πιθανοτητες, μην το θεωρεις και καλο κατ αναγκη...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> το καταλαβαινω.
> και σκεψου λιγο και το αλλο.
> αλλο να εισαι ανοιχτος καλοδιαθετος και κοινωνικος, κι αλλο να σε πιανει πρεμουρα και να κανεις προσπαθειες με ακυρους τροπους.
> τι εννοω:
> το ιντερνετ και ειδικα τα σαιτ γνωριμιων τυπου 'σεξουαλικων γνωριμιων" εχουν ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ αποτυχιας για για καλη γνωριμια απο τον κοινωνικο σου περιγυρο.
> αν θες μονο σεξ, διακαιωμα σου, αλλα με αυτα που ψαχνεις, απογοητευεσαι , καθως φορτωνεσαι ενα ποσοστο αποτυχιας που ανηκει στα μπουρδελοσαιτ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ.
> αυτο δημιουργει αισθημα αποτυχιας και ηττοπαθεια.
> οποτε επελεγε πιο προσεκτικα και τον τροπο.
> το οτι ανοιχτηκες σε ολα για να εχεις πιθανοτητες, μην το θεωρεις και καλο κατ αναγκη...


Hταν πολυ μεγαλο μου λαθος και που φαγωθηκα να γνωρισω καποιον και που πηγα ιντερνετ και speed dating.Μονο κακες εμπειριες ειχα απο κει. Μονο σεξ ποτε δεν ηθελα στο βαθος.Αυτο που ειπα καποια στιγμη και ισως παρεξηγηθηκε ειναι οτι αν τυχον γνωρισω καποιον κ μου πει να το παμε χαλαρα κ μονο για το σεξ, αν μου αρεσει δε θα σηκωθω να φυγω.Θα μεινω με την κλασικη ελπιδα καθε γυναικας να γινει σχεση αυτο.Οπως κ το εκανα δηλαδη σε μια περιπτωση που μου ετυχε αλλα μετα απο λιγες μερες το παιδι αυτο μου ειπε οτι δε μπορει να ξεπερασει την πρωην του...
Το οτι ανοιχτηκα στα παντα μου εκανε και ενα αλλο κακο περα απο τις κακες γνωριμιες.Οτι μεσα μου πιστευω οτι πλεον δεν υπαρχει κανεις τροπος.Οταν 5 χρονια προσπαθεις σε ολες τις μερες και τρως τα μουτρα σου και σου τυχαινουν απιθανα πραγματα σε φασεις, καποια στιγμη το δενεις κομπο οτι δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Hταν πολυ μεγαλο μου λαθος και που φαγωθηκα να γνωρισω καποιον και που πηγα ιντερνετ και speed dating.Μονο κακες εμπειριες ειχα απο κει. Μονο σεξ ποτε δεν ηθελα στο βαθος.............


Αυτο με τις γνωριμιες μεσω ιντερνετ, νηματοθετρια, το διαβασα και χθες, αλλα ομολογω δεν το καταλαβα και το αφησα ασχολιαστο. 
Καλα ρε συ μια χαρα κοπελα μορφωμενη και με δουλεια, κοινωνική (δεν εισαι αγοραφοβική ουτε παλευεις με την κοινωνικη φοβια) και ψαχνεις αντρα για σχεση μεσω ιντερνετ??
Και μενεις στην Αθηνα κιολας...
Αφου καπου ελεγες οτι εχεις πολυ μεγαλο κυκλο και δεν χρειαζεται να προσπαθησεις να κοινωνικοποιηθεις, τοτε το ιντερνετ και τα dating που κολλανε?? Ο αντρας ο νορμαλ εχει τα στεκια του, τη δουλεια του, τις παρεες του. Και απο εκει θα βρει κοπελα είτε για σεξ είτε για σχεση. 
Εμ........ για αυτο σου έπεσαν ολα τα λαχεια και απογοητευτηκες!!!

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Αυτο με τις γνωριμιες μεσω ιντερνετ, νηματοθετρια, το διαβασα και χθες, αλλα ομολογω δεν το καταλαβα και το αφησα ασχολιαστο. 
> Καλα ρε συ μια χαρα κοπελα μορφωμενη και με δουλεια, κοινωνική (δεν εισαι αγοραφοβική ουτε παλευεις με την κοινωνικη φοβια) και ψαχνεις αντρα για σχεση μεσω ιντερνετ??
> Και μενεις στην Αθηνα κιολας...
> Αφου καπου ελεγες οτι εχεις πολυ μεγαλο κυκλο και δεν χρειαζεται να προσπαθησεις να κοινωνικοποιηθεις, τοτε το ιντερνετ και τα dating που κολλανε?? Ο αντρας ο νορμαλ εχει τα στεκια του, τη δουλεια του, τις παρεες του. Και απο εκει θα βρει κοπελα είτε για σεξ είτε για σχεση. 
> Εμ........ για αυτο σου έπεσαν ολα τα λαχεια και απογοητευτηκες!!!


Αυτο το εκανα γιατι χωρις αυτα δυσκολα με φλερταρει καποιος.Αν δεν ειχα καταφυγει σε αυτες τις δυο μεθοδους μονο χυλοπιτες θα ειχα να διηγηθω ως επι το πλειστον.

----------


## Remedy

τα σαιτ αυτα, κατ αρχας ειναι η χαρα του παντρεμενου.. ενας παντρεμενος, πως να φλερταρει? δεν θα βγει χωρις την δικια του. κι αν δεν ειναι στον κυκλο σου, αντε να βρεις αν σου λεει ψεματα. τι θα κανεις? θα βαλεις ντετεκτιβ? μεχρι να καταλαβεις οτι κατι δεν κολλαει, εχει γινει το σεξ (το μονο που θελει) κι εχει παει παρακατω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> *Αυτο το εκανα γιατι χωρις αυτα δυσκολα με φλερταρει καποιος.*Αν δεν ειχα καταφυγει σε αυτες τις δυο μεθοδους *μονο χυλοπιτες* θα ειχα να διηγηθω ως επι το πλειστον.



Γιατι σε φλερταρει δυσκολα?? ποια ειναι η αιτια? γιατι εχεις φαει τις χυλοπιτες-τιζητουσαν δηλαδη??
Νομιζω εδω πρεπει να εστιασεις...
και οχι στα μπουρδοσαιτ με τα μπουρδοραντεβουδακια...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Γιατι σε φλερταρει δυσκολα?? ποια ειναι η αιτια? γιατι εχεις φαει τις χυλοπιτες-τιζητουσαν δηλαδη??
> Νομιζω εδω πρεπει να εστιασεις...
> και οχι στα μπουρδοσαιτ με τα μπουρδοραντεβουδακια...


Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι πολυπλοκο αυτο που φταιει.Ειναι φυσικο να μην αρεσω σε ολους εφοσον ειμαι μια νορμαλ κοπελα σε εμφανιση.Μπορω να πω κι αλλους λογους που μου εχουν πει φιλοι μου που με ξερουν, οτι ειμαι αρκετα σοβαρος ανθρωπος και φοβουνται τη δεσμευση.Προσωπικα οτι και να συμβαινει λιγη σημασια εχει πια για μενα. Δε μπορω να ξερω μεσα του ο αλλος τι σκεφτοταν για να με αποριψει.Μια φορα ενα παιδι που γνωρισα μεσω φιλης και μου αρεσε ενα μηνα μετα βρηκε κοπελα.Ειναι θεμα timing και τυχης.Γιαυτο ειπα τοσες φορες οτι ειμαι και ατυχη.Καλα στο νετ προφανως θα ετρωγα τα μουτρα μου (δε το ηξερα αλλα το εμαθα πικρα) αλλα εκτος απο αυτους τους ηλιθιους τροπους , γνωρισα και ατομα που απλα δεν ετυχε να με θελουν φυσιολογικο το βρισκω ολοι τρωμε χυλοπιτες. Επισης το γεγονος οτι ημουν αδαης με τα ερωτικα θεματα ειναι φανερο.Στα 27 μου που χωρισα οπως ειπα ειχα εμπειρια απο 2 αντρες.Ουτε ηξερα τι γινεται στον εξω κοσμο.Οταν τοσα χρονια εισαι λιγο στον κοσμο σου και σε ενα ροζ συννεφακι το να βλεπεις ξαφνικα τι κυκλοφορει στην κοινωνια και ποσο μακρια μπορει να ειναι απο εσενα και απο αυτα που ζητας ειναι ενα καποιο σοκ οπως και να το κανεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

Phalaenopsis, θα εχεις ριξει και εσυ χυλοπιτες ομως. Δεν γινεται μονο να τρως άκυρα...
Νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ ευαισθητη και ρομαντικη σαν χαρακτηρας, οποτε και αυτο μπορει να ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγοντας. Για μενα τουλαχιστον ηταν παλιοτερα!
Τωρα αυτο που λες οτι σου λενε οτι εισαι σοβαρη και φοβαται ο αλλος τη δεσμευση, ή ντρεπεται να εκδηλωθει (!), επειδη και εγω το εχω ακουσει κατα κορον, ενα θα σου πω: μπουρδες! 
αμα σε γουσταρει ο αλλος, αμα θελει να ζησει κατι μαζί σου, να σου μιλησει βρε αδερφε, κατι θα σκαρφιστει, καποια δικαιολογια θα βρει, να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο. 
Ολα τα αλλα είναι λογια για να αυτοϋποτιμώμαστε και να αυτοθαβόμαστε στο λακκο που εχουμε σκάψει>>> ειναι σα να λες οτι σε απερριψε επειδη δεν εισαι το ξεκωλο γκομενακι που χαζοφερνει. Οχι, δεν ειναι ολοι οι αντρες έτσι, ουτε ολοι σωρηδον γουσταρουν τετοιες...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Phalaenopsis, θα εχεις ριξει και εσυ χυλοπιτες ομως. Δεν γινεται μονο να τρως άκυρα...
> Νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ ευαισθητη και ρομαντικη σαν χαρακτηρας, οποτε και αυτο μπορει να ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγοντας. Για μενα τουλαχιστον ηταν παλιοτερα!
> Τωρα αυτο που λες οτι σου λενε οτι εισαι σοβαρη και φοβαται ο αλλος τη δεσμευση, ή ντρεπεται να εκδηλωθει (!), επειδη και εγω το εχω ακουσει κατα κορον, ενα θα σου πω: μπουρδες! 
> αμα σε γουσταρει ο αλλος, αμα θελει να ζησει κατι μαζί σου, να σου μιλησει βρε αδερφε, κατι θα σκαρφιστει, καποια δικαιολογια θα βρει, να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο. 
> Ολα τα αλλα είναι λογια για να αυτοϋποτιμώμαστε και να αυτοθαβόμαστε στο λακκο που εχουμε σκάψει>>> ειναι σα να λες οτι σε απερριψε επειδη δεν εισαι το ξεκωλο γκομενακι που χαζοφερνει. Οχι, δεν ειναι ολοι οι αντρες έτσι, ουτε ολοι σωρηδον γουσταρουν τετοιες...


Ναι ειμαι σιγουρα οπως το λες. Εχω ριξει χυλοπιτες αλλα αριθμητικα αμα το βαλω κατω σιγουρα δεν ειναι τοσες οσες εφαγα.Επισης ποτε δεν εριξα χυλοπιτα ετσι ασχημα οπως συνεβει σε μενα.Ουδεποτε εξαφανιστηκα.Ουδεποτε το εκανα μεσω μηνυματος οπως εγινε με μενα.Ουδεποτε το εκανα προσβαλλοντας καποιον. Παντα εξηγουσα face to face οτι δε μου βγαινει αλλο. Μπουρδες τα θεωρω κι εγω αυτα περι σοβαροτητας γιαυτο το τονισα οτι ειναι αυτο που μου λενε.Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι πρωτον ειμαι ατυχη, δευτερον δεν εχω τοση επιτυχια ετσι κι αλλιως στο αλλο φυλο γιατι δεν ειμαι αυτο που λενε αντικειμενικα ωραια.Αν ημουν Δουκισσα Νομικου φανταζομαι θα ειχα παραπανω επιτυχιες.Δεν θα εξασφαλιζε βεβαια οτι θα εβρισκα εναν σωστο ανθρωπο αλλα τωρα μιλαμε για χυλοπιτες.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Παντα εξηγουσα face to face οτι δε μου βγαινει αλλο. 
> Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι πρωτον ειμαι ατυχη, δευτερον δεν εχω τοση επιτυχια ετσι κι αλλιως στο αλλο φυλο γιατι δεν ειμαι αυτο που λενε αντικειμενικα ωραια.Αν ημουν Δουκισσα Νομικου φανταζομαι θα ειχα παραπανω επιτυχιες.Δεν θα εξασφαλιζε βεβαια οτι θα εβρισκα εναν σωστο ανθρωπο αλλα τωρα μιλαμε για χυλοπιτες.


Εκει βλεπεις χαρακτηρα...οποτε καλυτερα να λες που εγινε ετσι, και εξαφανιστηκε τώρα. Σκεψου να εξαφανιζοταν και εσυ να εμενες με 2 παιδιά...
Η εμφανιση βελτιωνεται! 
Η Νομικου που αναφερεις φανταζεσαι τι διατροφη και τι γυμναστικη κανει? με το δικο της κομμωτη, το δικο της στυλίστα στα ρουχα κλπ...
Θα σου προτεινα να εκμεταλλευτεις αυτη τη φαση της ζωής σου και να βελτιωσεις την εμφανιση σου. Ισως μια επισκεψη σε ενα ινστιτουτο αισθητικης, μακιγιαζ, βολτα σε μαγαζια να αλλαξεις στυλ ντυσιματος, σερφαρε στο ιντερνετ και αντιγραψε dress styles...

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Εκει βλεπεις χαρακτηρα...οποτε καλυτερα να λες που εγινε ετσι, και εξαφανιστηκε τώρα. Σκεψου να εξαφανιζοταν και εσυ να εμενες με 2 παιδιά...
> Η εμφανιση βελτιωνεται! 
> Η Νομικου που αναφερεις φανταζεσαι τι διατροφη και τι γυμναστικη κανει? με το δικο της κομμωτη, το δικο της στυλίστα στα ρουχα κλπ...
> Θα σου προτεινα να εκμεταλλευτεις αυτη τη φαση της ζωής σου και να βελτιωσεις την εμφανιση σου. Ισως μια επισκεψη σε ενα ινστιτουτο αισθητικης, μακιγιαζ, βολτα σε μαγαζια να αλλαξεις στυλ ντυσιματος, σερφαρε στο ιντερνετ και αντιγραψε dress styles...


Προσεχω την εμφανιση μου πολυ. Σας λειπουν κομματια απο το παζλ.Εχω περασει διατροφικη διαταραχη στο παρελθον και ειμαι σε μια καλη φαση να την ελεγχω (βουλιμια και ανορεξια).Δε θελω να παιξω με διαιτες και γυμναστικες γιατι ειναι πολλα χρονια που ειμαι καλα. Οσον αφορα μακιγιαζ και ντυσιμο ειναι πολυ προσεγμενα.Δε νομιζω οτι μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω.Βασικα εχω περασει παρα πολλα που δε τα εχω αναφερει. Οπως τα θεματα της υγειας μου...τελοσπαντων.

----------


## nick190813

αφου τα προσεχεις ολα χαλαρωσε και θα ερθει ..προσπαθησε ομως να συναναστρεφεσαι μ αντρες αλλιως δεν μπορεις να γνωρισεις

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Συγγνωμη που στο λεω αλλα δεν παιζει να σαι οντως κανονικης εμφανισης και να τρως τοσα Χ.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Τι να σου πω φωτογραφια δε μπορω να βαλω στο φορουμ για να γραψετε απο κατω τη γνωμη σας.Τι λογο εχω να πω ψεμματα εδω μεσα.Δεν υπαρχουν ατομα μετριας εμφανισης γυρω μας? Ασχημοι και ομορφοι υπαρχουν μονο? Οχι πχ αδιαφοροι, μετριοι, κανονικοι...Επισης δε με ενδιαφερει τι μπορω να αλλαξω για να βρω γκομενο.Με ενδιαφερει τι μπορω να αλλαξω/κανω για να νιωσω καλυτερα σε περιπτωση συνεχιζω να μενω μονη μου.Παρολαυτα θα σου πω κ κατι αντιστροφο απο αυτο που ειπες.Αν ημουν μπαζο οπως προφανως υποννοεις με τη δικη σου λογικη παντα ενδεχομενως δε θα ειχα καμια εμπειρια σωστα? Οι περισσοτεροι σχετιζουμε την εμφανιση με το αν θα κανει καποιος σχεση.Το λαθος το εχω κανει κι εγω. Επισης το γεγονος οτι τρωω πολλα Χ και εχω και λιγες επιτυχιες αυτο ακριβως υποδηλωνει οτι ειμαι κανονικη. Θες να το πεις μετρια πες το μετρια. Παντως ειμαι αυτο που ειπα.Ουτε Βασιλειαδου, ουτε Λασκαρη. Εχει καποιο νοημα ομως ολη αυτη συζητηση για την εμφανιση μου? Θα βοηθησει σε κατι? Προσεχω την εμφανιση μου μεχρι εκει που μπορω και κανω οτι καλυτερο.Δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα μου.

----------


## Mara.Z

Phalaenopsis, 
αφου εισαι κοινωνικη, και με δουλεια, και στην Αθηνα, εγω πιστευω οτι οκ προσεχεις την εμφανιση σου. 
Το ειπα νομιζω και πιο πανω, μηπως πρεπει να προσεξεις το στυλ σου? και τι αυρα αποπνεεις, δινεις στον αλλο την εντυπωση οτι μαζι σου θα περασει καλά??
Μηπως πρεπει να σκεφτεις λιγο τι στυλ γυναικας αρεσει σε αυτους που σου αρεσαν??

----------


## Macgyver

> Συγγνωμη που στο λεω αλλα δεν παιζει να σαι οντως κανονικης εμφανισης και να τρως τοσα Χ.


Συμφωνω με Αλαφ , κατιι αλλο φταιει .........ουτε το ντυσιμο , ουτε κατι εξωτερικο , μπορει να αποπνεεις ηττοπαθεια η απελπισια , η ναχεις ηδη δεδομενη την απορριψη , που υπαφγεται στην ηττοπαθεια .....

----------


## deleted-member181016

To στυλ μου ειναι προσεγμενο λογω δουλειας, δε γινεται να μην ειμαι περιποιημενη.
Μacgyver φταιω σε κατι που προφανως δεν το καταλαβαινω.Σιγουρα ομως, το θεμα ηττοπαθεια κ απελπισια μετα απο τοσα χρονια φαινεται εστω και λιγο,αυτο ειναι δεδομενο αν κ λογω χιουμορ και κοινωνικοτητας δε θεωρω πως κανει τοσο μπαμ οσο αλλα ατομα.Δεν ειμαι το πιο ηττοπαθες ατομο που μπορει να γνωρισεις. Την απορριψη σε αντρες που με ενδιαφερουν την εχω δεδομενη δυστυχως το τελευταιο διαστημα.Βλακεια μου και το ξερω. Ολα αυτα που σας εχω πει εδω δεν καθομαι να τα λεω απο δω κι απο κει. Αν τωρα ο αντρας που ειναι να με πλησιασει κατα εναν τροπο μαγικο διαισθανεται αυτα που εχω περασει και αυτα που νιωθω επι του θεματος τι να πω.Ετσι δεν εχω ελπιδα οντως γιατι η ψυχολογια μου εχει παρει τετοια κατρακυλα που δεν εχει γυρισμο.Δε μπορω αλλο να σκεφτομαι κ συνεχεια τι φταιει κ τι κανω λαθος και τι μπορω να κανω.
Πολλα μπορει να φταινε αλλα ταυτοχρονα και τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.Υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν σχεσεις ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ. Δε νομιζω οτι μονο ατομα με αυτοπεποιθηση πχ εχουν σχεση.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πολλα μπορει να φταινε αλλα ταυτοχρονα και τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.Υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν σχεσεις ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ. Δε νομιζω οτι μονο ατομα με αυτοπεποιθηση πχ εχουν σχεση.


Να σε ρωτησω
οι αντρες που γουσταρες τσεκαρες τι ειδους γυναικες γουσταρουν?

----------


## deleted-member181016

> Να σε ρωτησω
> οι αντρες που γουσταρες τσεκαρες τι ειδους γυναικες γουσταρουν?


Αλλοι πιο ωραιες αλλοι πιο ασχημες αλλοι δεν ηξερα, ποικιλια δεν εχω δει να υπαρχει καποιο pattern ας πουμε.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Οι χυλόπιτες μπορεί να είναι και επειδή το τολμούσες δεν ξέρω κιόλας, κάνω μια υπόθεση...μπορεί να υπήρξες παραπάνω κυνηγός από το μέσο όρο, και ο κυνηγός έχει και ήττες....λογικό....μην συγκρίνουμε δηλαδή πάντα καταστάσεις, υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν έχουν φάει ποτέ χυλόπιτα και όχι γιατί είναι τέλειες....

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι ολα παιζουν.Επισης υπαρχουν αντρες ντροπαλοι και δεν κανουν κινηση αν η γυναικα δεν προχωρησει η ιδια πρωτη και αντρες που ξενερωνουν με το να παρει η γυναικα πρωτοβουλια.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Οι χυλόπιτες μπορεί να είναι και επειδή το τολμούσες δεν ξέρω κιόλας, κάνω μια υπόθεση...μπορεί να υπήρξες παραπάνω κυνηγός από το μέσο όρο, και ο κυνηγός έχει και ήττες....λογικό....μην συγκρίνουμε δηλαδή πάντα καταστάσεις, υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν έχουν φάει ποτέ χυλόπιτα και όχι γιατί είναι τέλειες....


εννοεις γιατι δεν εχουν ποτε διεκδικησει καποιον! μεγαλη αληθεια!

απλα λεμε γιατι τοσες πολλες χυλοπιτες σε οοοοοοοοοολες τις φασεις που προσπαθησε...

----------


## deleted-member181016

Χυλοπιτες εφαγα οχι επειδη την επεσα στεγνα. Εφαγα πχ σε γνωριμιες τυπου προξενια (περιεγραψα ενα περιστατικο κατι σελιδες πριν). Αλλες γνωριμιες που εγω δεν ενδιαφερομουν υπηρχε ενδιαφερον απο την αλλη πλευρα. Αυτα τα 6 χρονια ουσιαστικα το ενδιαφερον δεν ηταν ποτε αμφιδρομο εκτος απο την περιπτωση εκεινου του ανθρωπου που σας ειπα οτι ειχε κι αλλη σχεση σοβαρη και δεν το ηξερα.(δεν ξερω ποιοι το διαβασατε και ποιοι το θυμαστε)

----------


## deleted-member181016

Το ταυτοχρονο αμοιβαιο απο δυο ατομα χωρις αλλες υποχρεωσεις (γαμο ή σχεση) που να καταληξει και σε σχεση (και οχι σκετο σεξ που οι περισσοτεροι αντρες αυτο θελουν γιατι φοβουνται τη δεσμευση) ειναι δυσκολο.Δεν ανακαλυψα την πυριτιδα το ξερω , μια απλη διαπιστωση κανω που ισχυει γενικως.Αν δεν ισχυε δε θα χτυπιομασταν τοσοι πολλοι εδω μεσα

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αλλοι πιο ωραιες αλλοι πιο ασχημες αλλοι δεν ηξερα, ποικιλια δεν εχω δει να υπαρχει καποιο pattern ας πουμε.


αυτο ακριβως θελω να πω...
πιστευω ότι ολοι μας εχουμε ενα pattern που ψαχνουμε...καποια συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια...
Λενε γενικα οτι οι αντρες εστιαζουν πιο πολυ σε εμφανιση, προσωπο, σωματικα προσοντα, skinny μερικοι, μελαχρινή ή ξανθια, στυλ, κλπ
Οι γυναικες γενικα λενε οτι εστιαζουν πιο πολυ σε ανεση τροπων και κινησης, γυμνασμενα μπρατσα κλπ. 
Εμενα προσωπικα αυτο που παντα με κλικαρε ειναι η ενεργεια που βγαζει ο αλλος. Και αυτο βγαινει σε ολα του. Στον τροπο που μιλαει, πως ζει τη ζωη του κλπ. Απλα το προβλημα μου ειναι ότι ο ενας που ερωτευτηκα, αν και δεκα χρονια μεγαλυτερος μου τοτε, βγηκε εξαιρετικα ανεξαρτητος δεν εκανε για σχεση, και ο αλλος τωρα προσφατα, αν και λιγο μεγαλυτερος μου, κυνηγαει τα 25χρονα γιατι θελει, λεει, την ξεγνοιασια που στερηθηκε τοσα χρονια...
τι να πεις?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εννοεις γιατι δεν εχουν ποτε διεκδικησει καποιον! μεγαλη αληθεια!
> 
> απλα λεμε γιατι τοσες πολλες χυλοπιτες σε οοοοοοοοοολες τις φασεις που προσπαθησε...


Ναι αλλά είπε ότι δεν κοιτάει γυμνασμένους και τέτοια,στα κυβικά της είπε... και για πεσμένη αυτοπεποίθηση φαίνεται όλο αυτό παρά ότι έχει υψηλά στάνταρ....ξέρω κι εγώ...

----------


## Mara.Z

> και για πεσμένη αυτοπεποίθηση φαίνεται όλο αυτό παρά ότι έχει υψηλά στάνταρ....


Ναι!
οχι, το ειπε για τα στανταρ, τη ρωτησα χθες αν θυμαμαι καλά...
Επειδη και εγω αναρωτιεμαι για τους δικους μου λογους, εφτιαξα ενα νεο thread να δουμε αποψεις ανδρων...

----------


## nnommidis48

θαυματα δεν γινονται κι φευγεις απο την ζωη με την ελπιδα, τα ιδια θελω εδω κι χρονια καποια να με καταλαβαινει κι καποια συντροφια ζηταω τοσα πολλα ?

----------


## deleted-member181016

https://youtu.be/PclvpXg8CBc

Ακομα μια δυσκολη νυχτα... Ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας κατι που με συγκινησε.Μακαρι να μη μεγαλωναμε ποτε....τοσο κλισε αλλα κ σωστο παραλληλα....

----------


## andreas86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGaR2ITcSVc

Ανταποδίδω!!

----------


## Efi25

Αφου νιωθεις οτι ψυχολογικα επηρεαζεσαι, πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ψυχολογο, οχι γιατι ετσι αλλαζουν τα αντικειμενικα δεδομενα αλλα γιατι ετσι αλλαζει η δικη σου προσεγγιση. Το γεγονος οτι λες οτι αν ειχες συντροφο ολα θα ηταν καλυτερα ειναι απο μονο του ανησυχητικο. Αληθεια θεωρεις οτι ο συντροφος λυνει τα προβληματα μας? Τα περισσοτερα πραγματα που μας φοβιζουν ή μας λυγιζουν ξεκινανε απο μεσα μας και ο συντροφος παιζει ελαχιστο ρολο στο πώς θα τα διαχειριστεις. Επειδη ακριβως σου λειπει η σχεση 6 χρονια,την εχεις αναγαγει σε υπερτατη αξια. ΛΑΘΟΣ σου. Αυτο που ειναι λογικο και πληρως φυσιολογικο να λειπει σε καποιον ειναι ενας ανθρωπος με τον οποιο να ταιριαζει, να τον εμπιστευεται, γενικως να ειναι ο ανθρωπος του. Το να εχεις απλα μια σχεση για να μη νιωθεις μπακουρι και να μην κλαις οταν βλεπεις ζευγαρακια (πώς ξερεις πώς νιωθουν???) ειναι απλα ΛΑΘΟΣ! το να εξαρτας την ευτυχια σου απο το να εχεις μια σχεση! Πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο να του πεις πώς νιωθεις. Αν δεν πας, θα σου γυρισει σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη θλιψη πιστεψε με. Υπαρχουν πραγματα τα οποια ολοκληρωνουν τον ανθρωπο χωρις σχεση και σχεσεις οι οποιες μας κανουν πολυ χειροτερους και αδυναμους. Απο τα τοσα χρονια μοναξιας εχεις χασει τη μπαλα....Το οτι δεν εχεις σχεση δε σ εμποδιζει να ζησεις ομορφα, με φιλους-φιλες, με την οικογενεια σου αν εχεις και με τις δραστηριοτητες που μπορεις να κανεις. Απελευθερωσου απο αυτη την εξαρτηση και αυτο γινεται μονο μεσω ενος ειδικου! Μην το αμελεις!

----------


## Efi25

αυτο το οτι βρηκαν τον ανθρωπο τους που λες ειναι περα για περα παραπλανητικο. Το να βρεις το αλλο σου μισο ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο και σε μπορει ολοι να βρηκαν καποιον τελειο γ αυτους. Προσεξε γιατι απο τη θλιψη σου βλεπεις παντου ευτυχια χωρις να υπαρχει!

----------


## deleted-member181016

Εχω απευθυνθει σε ψυχολογο ηδη.Φυσικα και ειναι φυσιολογικο να θελω συντροφο. Ειμαι νεος ανθρωπος που εχει στερηθει την ερωτικη αγκαλια, το φιλι, το σεξ δηλαδη αναγκες του ανθρωπου που ειναι στη φυση του. Τα προβληματα μου δεν ειπα οτι θα λυθουν με το συντροφο (γιατι εχω προβληματα πασης φυσεως, υγειας,θανατο συγγενικων προσωπων,οικονομικα και αλλα). Το να νιωσω λιγο γυναικα και να περασω λιγο καλα με εναν ανθρωπο θα ειναι ομως ,πως να το κανουμε ,μια αναπαυλα και ενα διαλειμμα απο πολλα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω τα τελευταια χρονια.Αλλα εχει καταληξει η ζωη μου να ειναι μονο προβληματα και καμια χαρα.Επισης φυσικα και ειναι υπερτατη αξια η σχεση και οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις γενικοτερα.Η οικογενεια η φιλια ο συντροφος....αλιμονο αν δεν ειναι αυτα υπερτατες αξιες? Και τι ειναι τοτε?
Φαινεται οτι δε διαβασες το τοπικ μου ολοκληρο αλλα δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να διαβασεις 30 σελιδες.Αλλα δε θελω απλα μια σχεση για να μην κλαιγομαι επειδη βλεπω τα ζευγαρακια.Το οτι ειμαι παραπανω ρομαντικη και με συγκινει βαθια η εικονα ενος ερωτευμενου ζευγαριου ειναι στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα μου.Προχθες παλι στο τραινο ειδα 20χρονα παιδια πιασμενα χερι χερι και σκεφτηκα ποσο ωραια ηταν τοτε τα χρονια εκεινα που ειχα κι εγω σχεση στα 20 κ ημουν τοσο ευτυχισμενη και χαρουμενη.Ειναι ευκολο να βρω μια σχεση απλα για να εχω, αν ειχα την ικανοτητα υποκριτικης και απειρης υπομονης σε κατι που δε μου αρεσει και δε μου ταιριαζει.Αν ηταν θα ειχα κανει σχεση ηδη με οποιον εχει τυχει να ενδιαφερεται χωρις να με νοιαζει αν αυτος δεν εχει ιδια ενδιαφεροντα με μενα ή αν με ελκει ερωτικα κλπ. Γνωρισα ατομα που ενδιαφερθηκαν (οχι πολλα αλλα παρολαυτα γνωρισα στα 6 χρονια) και ομως δεν προχωρησε γιατι απο μερους μου δεν υπηρχε ερωτας.Αν ημουν ετσι οπως λες θα συμβιβαζομουν λοιπον,για να νιωθω απλα οτι εχω καποιον.
Αυτο που φωναζω και δεν ακουει κανεις (γιατι το φωναζω καθε βραδυ που κλαιω μονη στο αδειο σπιτι μου ) ειναι οτι πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ο καταλληλος συντροφος για μενα ή μαλλον υπαρχει αλλα ειναι δυσκολο μαλλον να συναντηθουμε.Εχω αναλυσει τους λογους δε θελω να ξαναπω τα ιδια.Επελεξα να απεχω απο το φορουμ τελευταια γιατι ειδα οτι ουτε εδω ενιωσα ανακουφιση και παρηγορια δυστυχως....και πουθενα δε νιωθω ανακουφιση εδω που τα λεμε.Μεγαλυτερη θλιψη απο αυτη που νιωθω μεσα μου αυτη τη στιγμη αμφιβαλλω αν μπορω να νιωσω.Εχασα τους παντες και τα παντα μεσα σε λιγα χρονια.Εχασα την υγεια μου και δεν εχω ενα χαδι και μια αγκαλια...τι αλλο μενει.
Υπομονη κανω και προσπαθω καθε μερα να επιβιωνω επειδη εχω μια μανα που θα καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος αμα παθω κατι.Οικογενεια δεν εχω...απο τοτε που εχασα τον πατερα μου και αλλους συγγενεις απανωτα οχι....οικογενεια δεν εχω.Μια μανα διαλυμενη κι αυτη οπως κι εγω εχω και προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα γιαυτην και μονο.Φιλες φιλους ποιος αληθινα εχει διπλα του τελικα αναρωτιεμαι.Ολοι κοιτανε τις οικογενειες τους συζυγους και τα παιδια τους....πολυτελεια η κοινωνικη ζωη για τους 30αριδες στην Ελλαδα της κρισης του 2016.Μα μια ματια να ριξεις εξω Σαββατοβραδο θα δεις οτι μονο πιτσιρικια διασκεδαζουν...ως επι το πλειστον πιτσιρικαδες που πανε ακομα σχολειο και 20αριδες βγαινουν εξω ανεμελα και γλεντουν.
Το να θεωρει καποιος τη σχεση εξαρτηση δε με βρισκει συμφωνη.Ειναι ανθρωπινη αναγκη το σωμα και οι ορμονες μας ετσι λειτουργουν. Κι εγω εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες πως θα γινοταν να γινει ενα θαυμα και να μη θελω να ειμαι με κανεναν.Αλλα ο ψυχολογος ο ιδιος λοιπον λεει οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι φτιαγμενος για σχεση και ειναι φυσικο να την αποζητα. Το ξερω στο πετσι μου οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο να βρει καποιος σχεση γιαυτο κλαιω και χτυπιεμαι γιαυτο εχασα καθε ελπιδα μου. Ευτυχια δε βλεπω παντου ισως απο κατι που ειπα παρεξηγηθηκα.Αντιθετως βλεπω παντου ζευγαρια που συμβιβαζονται και δυστυχια μοναχικων ανθρωπων.Λιγοι ειναι καλα αυτο το γνωριζω.Πολλοι ειναι στη θεση μου κι αυτο το γνωριζω.Πως γινεται ομως τιποτα να μη με παρηγορει....αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *Εχω απευθυνθει σε ψυχολογο ηδη.*Φυσικα και ειναι φυσιολογικο να θελω συντροφο. Ειμαι νεος ανθρωπος που εχει στερηθει την ερωτικη αγκαλια, το φιλι, το σεξ δηλαδη αναγκες του ανθρωπου που ειναι στη φυση του. Τα προβληματα μου δεν ειπα οτι θα λυθουν με το συντροφο (γιατι εχω προβληματα πασης φυσεως, υγειας,θανατο συγγενικων προσωπων,οικονομικα και αλλα). Το να νιωσω λιγο γυναικα και να περασω λιγο καλα με εναν ανθρωπο θα ειναι ομως ,πως να το κανουμε ,μια αναπαυλα και ενα διαλειμμα απο πολλα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω τα τελευταια χρονια.Αλλα εχει καταληξει η ζωη μου να ειναι μονο προβληματα και καμια χαρα.Επισης φυσικα και ειναι υπερτατη αξια η σχεση και οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις γενικοτερα.Η οικογενεια η φιλια ο συντροφος....αλιμονο αν δεν ειναι αυτα υπερτατες αξιες? Και τι ειναι τοτε?
> Φαινεται οτι δε διαβασες το τοπικ μου ολοκληρο αλλα δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να διαβασεις 30 σελιδες.Αλλα δε θελω απλα μια σχεση για να μην κλαιγομαι επειδη βλεπω τα ζευγαρακια.Το οτι ειμαι παραπανω ρομαντικη και με συγκινει βαθια η εικονα ενος ερωτευμενου ζευγαριου ειναι στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα μου.Προχθες παλι στο τραινο ειδα 20χρονα παιδια πιασμενα χερι χερι και σκεφτηκα ποσο ωραια ηταν τοτε τα χρονια εκεινα που ειχα κι εγω σχεση στα 20 κ ημουν τοσο ευτυχισμενη και χαρουμενη.Ειναι ευκολο να βρω μια σχεση απλα για να εχω, αν ειχα την ικανοτητα υποκριτικης και απειρης υπομονης σε κατι που δε μου αρεσει και δε μου ταιριαζει.Αν ηταν θα ειχα κανει σχεση ηδη με οποιον εχει τυχει να ενδιαφερεται χωρις να με νοιαζει αν αυτος δεν εχει ιδια ενδιαφεροντα με μενα ή αν με ελκει ερωτικα κλπ. Γνωρισα ατομα που ενδιαφερθηκαν (οχι πολλα αλλα παρολαυτα γνωρισα στα 6 χρονια) και ομως δεν προχωρησε γιατι απο μερους μου δεν υπηρχε ερωτας.Αν ημουν ετσι οπως λες θα συμβιβαζομουν λοιπον,για να νιωθω απλα οτι εχω καποιον.
> Αυτο που φωναζω και δεν ακουει κανεις (γιατι το φωναζω καθε βραδυ που κλαιω μονη στο αδειο σπιτι μου ) ειναι οτι πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ο καταλληλος συντροφος για μενα ή μαλλον υπαρχει αλλα ειναι δυσκολο μαλλον να συναντηθουμε.Εχω αναλυσει τους λογους δε θελω να ξαναπω τα ιδια.Επελεξα να απεχω απο το φορουμ τελευταια γιατι ειδα οτι ουτε εδω ενιωσα ανακουφιση και παρηγορια δυστυχως....και πουθενα δε νιωθω ανακουφιση εδω που τα λεμε.Μεγαλυτερη θλιψη απο αυτη που νιωθω μεσα μου αυτη τη στιγμη αμφιβαλλω αν μπορω να νιωσω.Εχασα τους παντες και τα παντα μεσα σε λιγα χρονια.Εχασα την υγεια μου και δεν εχω ενα χαδι και μια αγκαλια...τι αλλο μενει.
> Υπομονη κανω και προσπαθω καθε μερα να επιβιωνω επειδη εχω μια μανα που θα καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος αμα παθω κατι.Οικογενεια δεν εχω...απο τοτε που εχασα τον πατερα μου και αλλους συγγενεις απανωτα οχι....οικογενεια δεν εχω.Μια μανα διαλυμενη κι αυτη οπως κι εγω εχω και προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα γιαυτην και μονο.Φιλες φιλους ποιος αληθινα εχει διπλα του τελικα αναρωτιεμαι.Ολοι κοιτανε τις οικογενειες τους συζυγους και τα παιδια τους....πολυτελεια η κοινωνικη ζωη για τους 30αριδες στην Ελλαδα της κρισης του 2016.Μα μια ματια να ριξεις εξω Σαββατοβραδο θα δεις οτι μονο πιτσιρικια διασκεδαζουν...ως επι το πλειστον πιτσιρικαδες που πανε ακομα σχολειο και 20αριδες βγαινουν εξω ανεμελα και γλεντουν.
> Το να θεωρει καποιος τη σχεση εξαρτηση δε με βρισκει συμφωνη.Ειναι ανθρωπινη αναγκη το σωμα και οι ορμονες μας ετσι λειτουργουν. Κι εγω εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες πως θα γινοταν να γινει ενα θαυμα και να μη θελω να ειμαι με κανεναν.Αλλα ο ψυχολογος ο ιδιος λοιπον λεει οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι φτιαγμενος για σχεση και ειναι φυσικο να την αποζητα. Το ξερω στο πετσι μου οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο να βρει καποιος σχεση γιαυτο κλαιω και χτυπιεμαι γιαυτο εχασα καθε ελπιδα μου. Ευτυχια δε βλεπω παντου ισως απο κατι που ειπα παρεξηγηθηκα.Αντιθετως βλεπω παντου ζευγαρια που συμβιβαζονται και δυστυχια μοναχικων ανθρωπων.Λιγοι ειναι καλα αυτο το γνωριζω.Πολλοι ειναι στη θεση μου κι αυτο το γνωριζω.Πως γινεται ομως τιποτα να μη με παρηγορει....αλλα τιποτα.


Και πολύ καλά έκανες.
Καλή αρχή και να είσαι ο εαυτός σου.

----------


## nick190813

> Εχω απευθυνθει σε ψυχολογο ηδη.Φυσικα και ειναι φυσιολογικο να θελω συντροφο. Ειμαι νεος ανθρωπος που εχει στερηθει την ερωτικη αγκαλια, το φιλι, το σεξ δηλαδη αναγκες του ανθρωπου που ειναι στη φυση του. Τα προβληματα μου δεν ειπα οτι θα λυθουν με το συντροφο (γιατι εχω προβληματα πασης φυσεως, υγειας,θανατο συγγενικων προσωπων,οικονομικα και αλλα). Το να νιωσω λιγο γυναικα και να περασω λιγο καλα με εναν ανθρωπο θα ειναι ομως ,πως να το κανουμε ,μια αναπαυλα και ενα διαλειμμα απο πολλα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω τα τελευταια χρονια.Αλλα εχει καταληξει η ζωη μου να ειναι μονο προβληματα και καμια χαρα.Επισης φυσικα και ειναι υπερτατη αξια η σχεση και οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις γενικοτερα.Η οικογενεια η φιλια ο συντροφος....αλιμονο αν δεν ειναι αυτα υπερτατες αξιες? Και τι ειναι τοτε?
> Φαινεται οτι δε διαβασες το τοπικ μου ολοκληρο αλλα δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να διαβασεις 30 σελιδες.Αλλα δε θελω απλα μια σχεση για να μην κλαιγομαι επειδη βλεπω τα ζευγαρακια.Το οτι ειμαι παραπανω ρομαντικη και με συγκινει βαθια η εικονα ενος ερωτευμενου ζευγαριου ειναι στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα μου.Προχθες παλι στο τραινο ειδα 20χρονα παιδια πιασμενα χερι χερι και σκεφτηκα ποσο ωραια ηταν τοτε τα χρονια εκεινα που ειχα κι εγω σχεση στα 20 κ ημουν τοσο ευτυχισμενη και χαρουμενη.Ειναι ευκολο να βρω μια σχεση απλα για να εχω, αν ειχα την ικανοτητα υποκριτικης και απειρης υπομονης σε κατι που δε μου αρεσει και δε μου ταιριαζει.Αν ηταν θα ειχα κανει σχεση ηδη με οποιον εχει τυχει να ενδιαφερεται χωρις να με νοιαζει αν αυτος δεν εχει ιδια ενδιαφεροντα με μενα ή αν με ελκει ερωτικα κλπ. Γνωρισα ατομα που ενδιαφερθηκαν (οχι πολλα αλλα παρολαυτα γνωρισα στα 6 χρονια) και ομως δεν προχωρησε γιατι απο μερους μου δεν υπηρχε ερωτας.Αν ημουν ετσι οπως λες θα συμβιβαζομουν λοιπον,για να νιωθω απλα οτι εχω καποιον.
> Αυτο που φωναζω και δεν ακουει κανεις (γιατι το φωναζω καθε βραδυ που κλαιω μονη στο αδειο σπιτι μου ) ειναι οτι πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ο καταλληλος συντροφος για μενα ή μαλλον υπαρχει αλλα ειναι δυσκολο μαλλον να συναντηθουμε.Εχω αναλυσει τους λογους δε θελω να ξαναπω τα ιδια.Επελεξα να απεχω απο το φορουμ τελευταια γιατι ειδα οτι ουτε εδω ενιωσα ανακουφιση και παρηγορια δυστυχως....και πουθενα δε νιωθω ανακουφιση εδω που τα λεμε.Μεγαλυτερη θλιψη απο αυτη που νιωθω μεσα μου αυτη τη στιγμη αμφιβαλλω αν μπορω να νιωσω.Εχασα τους παντες και τα παντα μεσα σε λιγα χρονια.Εχασα την υγεια μου και δεν εχω ενα χαδι και μια αγκαλια...τι αλλο μενει.
> Υπομονη κανω και προσπαθω καθε μερα να επιβιωνω επειδη εχω μια μανα που θα καταστραφει σαν ανθρωπος αμα παθω κατι.Οικογενεια δεν εχω...απο τοτε που εχασα τον πατερα μου και αλλους συγγενεις απανωτα οχι....οικογενεια δεν εχω.Μια μανα διαλυμενη κι αυτη οπως κι εγω εχω και προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα γιαυτην και μονο.Φιλες φιλους ποιος αληθινα εχει διπλα του τελικα αναρωτιεμαι.Ολοι κοιτανε τις οικογενειες τους συζυγους και τα παιδια τους....πολυτελεια η κοινωνικη ζωη για τους 30αριδες στην Ελλαδα της κρισης του 2016.Μα μια ματια να ριξεις εξω Σαββατοβραδο θα δεις οτι μονο πιτσιρικια διασκεδαζουν...ως επι το πλειστον πιτσιρικαδες που πανε ακομα σχολειο και 20αριδες βγαινουν εξω ανεμελα και γλεντουν.
> Το να θεωρει καποιος τη σχεση εξαρτηση δε με βρισκει συμφωνη.Ειναι ανθρωπινη αναγκη το σωμα και οι ορμονες μας ετσι λειτουργουν. Κι εγω εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες πως θα γινοταν να γινει ενα θαυμα και να μη θελω να ειμαι με κανεναν.Αλλα ο ψυχολογος ο ιδιος λοιπον λεει οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι φτιαγμενος για σχεση και ειναι φυσικο να την αποζητα. Το ξερω στο πετσι μου οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο να βρει καποιος σχεση γιαυτο κλαιω και χτυπιεμαι γιαυτο εχασα καθε ελπιδα μου. Ευτυχια δε βλεπω παντου ισως απο κατι που ειπα παρεξηγηθηκα.Αντιθετως βλεπω παντου ζευγαρια που συμβιβαζονται και δυστυχια μοναχικων ανθρωπων.Λιγοι ειναι καλα αυτο το γνωριζω.Πολλοι ειναι στη θεση μου κι αυτο το γνωριζω.Πως γινεται ομως τιποτα να μη με παρηγορει....αλλα τιποτα.


τα εχουμε ξαναπει ....δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ωραιοτερο στην ζωη απο τον ερωτα και να εχεις καποιον να σε συντροφευει.....
δεν ζητας κατι απιθανο..απλα το κακο σου ειναι οτι δεν βγαινεις και ετσι που θα τον γνωρισεις?
τουλαχιστον αρχισες να κανεις κατι ωστε να συναναστρεφεσαι με κοσμο?
το οτι αρχισες να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολο θετικο νομιζω...ιδιαιτερα αμα σε βοηθαει...
κατα τα αλλα σου ευχομαι να βρεις αυτο που ποθεις

----------


## deleted-member181016

Ναι γνωρισα μια παρεα με κοπελες προσφατα κ βγαινουμε (κι αυτες ως επι το πλειστον μονες και μαλιστα την τελευταια φορα που βγηκαμε καναμε συζητηση για το θεμα της μοναξιας και ακουγα αποψεις ιδιες με μενα).Κανω ολα οσα εχετε προτεινει κι εσεις και αλλοι κατα καιρους.....ελπιζοντας και περιμενοντας και δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.Πλεον ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τιποτα δε θα αλλαξει οσο κι αν χτυπηθω.Τον τελευταιο μηνα εχω βγει και πιο συχνα (ετυχε). Νιωθω ομως πως οτι και να κανω το θεμα δεν εξαρταται απο μενα η απο την αυξηση κοινωνικοποιησης τελικα.Ξερω πολυ καλα πως δε φταιω εγω. Δεν πιστευω οτι μου λειπει κατι, θεωρω οτι αξιζω οσο αξιζει ο καθε ανθρωπος αλλωστε να εχει εναν συντροφο. Εχει ξεφυγει το πραγμα γενικως ομως απο τα χερια μας.Ειναι κατι που δεν εξαρταται απο την ατομικη προσπαθεια. Μακαρι να μην ηθελα σχεση.Αυτο τιποτε αλλο.Αυτο παρακαλαω πια απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ να γινει κατι να μη θελω σχεση να ξεχασω τις αναγκες μου.Να σας πω κατι να γελασουμε και λιγο. Προχθες ημουν στη δουλεια με εναν συναδελφο.Ο ανθρωπος απο οσο ξερω εχει σχεση(το λεω για να μη με ρωτησετε). Σε καποια φαση καπως ετυχε και με ακουμπησε γιατι φτιαχναμε μια κατασκευη...περιττο να σας πω πως ενιωσα οτι με ακουμπαει καποιος αντρας.Το σκεφτομουν μετα και γελουσα με τον εαυτο μου.Εχω γινει λιγουρι που λεμε μεσα μου ομως απεξω κυρια χαχαχαχα.Βλεπω αντρες στο δρομο και μερικες φορες λεω "αχ να ειχα το θαρρος να τους δοσω πχ το τηλεφωνο μου". ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ μιλαμε ειμαι γελοια ετσι? :P

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πλεον ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τιποτα δε θα αλλαξει οσο κι αν χτυπηθω.Τον τελευταιο μηνα εχω βγει και πιο συχνα (ετυχε). Νιωθω ομως πως οτι και να κανω το θεμα δεν εξαρταται απο μενα η απο την αυξηση κοινωνικοποιησης τελικα.Ξερω πολυ καλα πως δε φταιω εγω. Δεν πιστευω οτι μου λειπει κατι, θεωρω οτι αξιζω οσο αξιζει ο καθε ανθρωπος αλλωστε να εχει εναν συντροφο. Εχει ξεφυγει το πραγμα γενικως ομως απο τα χερια μας.Ειναι κατι που δεν εξαρταται απο την ατομικη προσπαθεια.


Aφού είσαι σίγουρη, έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς? οξύμωρο δεν είναι?

σόρρυ κιόλας για αυτό που θα πω, δεν γνωριζόμαστε, με ψευδώνυμα είμαστε οποτε μπορούμε να λέμε μια κουβεντα παραπανω με καλη διαθεση παντα, αλλά ακουγεσαι σαν απελπισμενη! απο τη μια θελεις διακαως μια σχεση της προκοπης, απο την αλλη εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θα βρεις...
Από τι πιστευεις εξαρταται? από την τύχη? από το θεο, το σύμπαν?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Προσπαθω να μη το σκεφτομαι,προσπαθω να αλλαξω μυαλα και να μη θελω σχεση,να μην ονειρευομαι συντροφικοτητα κλπ.
Φυσικα εχει να κανει με την τυχη. Θεωρω πως οντως ως ενα σημειο δεν ηταν το τυχερο μου να γνωρισω καποιον που θα υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα. Εκτος αυτου η κατασταση ειναι δυσκολη γενικως.Η μονη ειμαι που λεω οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα? Οχι. Υπαρχει μοναξια γυρω μας και ειναι σημειο των καιρων. Σιγουρα παντως ΔΕΝ κανω αυτο που θεωρουν οι περισσοτεροι ψυχολογοι ως λαθος.Να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου συνεχως ως αναξια,αχρηστη και οτι δεν αξιζω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προσπαθω να μη το σκεφτομαι,προσπαθω να αλλαξω μυαλα και να μη θελω σχεση,να μην ονειρευομαι συντροφικοτητα κλπ.
> Φυσικα εχει να κανει με την τυχη. Θεωρω πως οντως ως ενα σημειο δεν ηταν το τυχερο μου να γνωρισω καποιον που θα υπαρχει αμοιβαιοτητα. Εκτος αυτου η κατασταση ειναι δυσκολη γενικως.Η μονη ειμαι που λεω οτι εχω αυτο το προβλημα? Οχι. Υπαρχει μοναξια γυρω μας και ειναι σημειο των καιρων. Σιγουρα παντως ΔΕΝ κανω αυτο που θεωρουν οι περισσοτεροι ψυχολογοι ως λαθος.Να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου συνεχως ως αναξια,αχρηστη και οτι δεν αξιζω.


Πίστεψε σε εσένα!!!Μπορείς να πετύχεις ότι θέλεις!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Το να μη θελεις δεν ξερω αν γινεται...
Το να μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχως και να σου γινεται εμμονη ιδεα, παλευεται. 
Η εμφανιση και η θηλυκοτητα βελτιωνονται με γυμναστηριο και χορο. Η διαθεση ανεβαινει με κατι που σου αρεσει. Οταν εχεις μια ωραια εμφανιση και νιωθεις καλά, τραβας πανω σου τα βλεμματα, αρα εχεις ευκαιριες. 
Οκ θα μου πεις τοσοι αχρηστοι κυκλοφορουν... I know!! ας ελπίζουμε ότι ανάμεσα στα τόσα μπάζα θα βρούμε το διαμαντάκι που ψάχνουμε. 

Διαβασε αυτο αν θελεις http://www.diaforetiko.gr/den-psachn...helo-olokliro/

----------


## deleted-member181016

Α επισης να πω οτι συμφωνω.Φυσικα και ειμαι απελπισμενη.Απελπισμενη και κατι παραπανω.Υπαρχει λεξη τετοια? Ε αυτο.

----------


## deleted-member181016

Η εμφανιση δεν εξασφαλιζει τη σχεση.Βλεπω γυρω μου ατομα χειροτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα, καλυτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα,ιδιας κλπ και αλλοι εχουν σχεση αλλοι οχι ανεξαρτητα.

----------


## nick190813

παιζει και θεμα ταιμινγκ...πολλα παιζουν....

αφου λες οτι σκεφτεσαι να πας να του δωσεις το τηλεφωνο σου?γτ δεν πας να πιασεις κουβεντα σε εναν αγνωστο τοτε?ντρεπεσαι?

----------


## deleted-member181016

Γιατι ειμαι απελπισμενη αλλα οχι με αυτην την εννοια μαλλον...Μara ευχαριστω για το link.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι ειμαι απελπισμενη αλλα οχι με αυτην την εννοια μαλλον...Μara ευχαριστω για το link.


Τότε με ποιά έννοια?

----------


## Deleted-150217

Mε την έννοια του ναι μεν αλλά... λόγω των κοινωνικών στερεότυπων πάνω στα οποία έχει χτιστεί μέχρι σήμερα η θέση των 2 φύλων.Ναι οκ μπορεί μια γυναίκα να είναι απελπισμένη αλλά σκέφτεται ότι αν δείξει απελπισμένη και την πέσει πρώτη,θα την περάσει ο άλλος για εύκολη,πουτανάκι και ότι άλλο..
Απο εκεί και πέρα προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η μοναξιά στην σημερινή κοινωνία σε μειοψηφία αντρών και γυναικών υπάρχει γιατί οι περισσότεροι κυνηγούν και ψάχνουν το 10αρι το καλό..Αμα όμως εσύ δεν είσαι αυτό,πως περιμένεις να βρεθεί αυτό? Μόνος/η κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις είναι αυτός που επιμένει σε αυτό που έχει πλάσει μέσα στο μυαλό του ως το ιδανικό ταίρι και δεν δίνει ευκαιρίες σε κάτι άλλο ή γενικά δεν ξέρει να συμβιβάζεται.Η ίδια η ζωή απαιτεί συμβιβασμούς και όποιος δεν θέλει να το κάνει (βάζω και μένα μέσα αυτούς καθώς και εγώ κάποιες φορές δεν συμβιβάστηκα και κατέληξα 38 χρονών και μόνος) πρέπει να είναι έτοιμος να περάσει άπειρα χρόνια μοναξιάς με την ελπίδα ότι θα κάτσει το "τζόκερ" των προσδοκιών του.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Η εμφανιση δεν εξασφαλιζει τη σχεση.Βλεπω γυρω μου ατομα χειροτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα, καλυτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα,ιδιας κλπ και αλλοι εχουν σχεση αλλοι οχι ανεξαρτητα.


Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο.Η εμφάνιση περισσότερο στις γυναίκες κατά την γνώμη μου,παίζει ρόλο ως προς τον αριθμό των υποψηφίων που θα σέρνονται πίσω της.Τώρα αν όλοι αυτοί που την κυνηγάνε θα ήθελαν απλά να τους κάτσει και όχι να κάνουν σοβαρή σχέση μαζί της είναι άλλο θέμα..Και εγώ βλέπω πιο χοντρούς και κοντούς και άσχημους απο εμένα που έχουν μια χαρά σχέση και άλλους καλύτερους που δεν έχουν.
Και σε αυτό που λες ότι διασκεδάζουν πλέον μόνο οι 20χρονοι δεν συμφωνώ.Στην επαρχιακή πόλη των 60000 κατοίκων που ζω,μια χαρά βλέπω να διασκεδάζουν και άτομα της ηλικίας μου δηλαδή 30+.Το ότι εγώ δε μπορώ να ενσωματωθώ στην παρέα τους είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο..

----------


## Deleted-150217

offtopic
Εσύ αγαπητό μέλος που με ρώτησες κάτι στο πμ,πάω να σου απαντήσω και μου λέει ότι δε δέχεσαι pm`s...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Mε την έννοια του ναι μεν αλλά... λόγω των κοινωνικών στερεότυπων πάνω στα οποία έχει χτιστεί μέχρι σήμερα η θέση των 2 φύλων.Ναι οκ μπορεί μια γυναίκα να είναι απελπισμένη αλλά σκέφτεται ότι αν δείξει απελπισμένη και την πέσει πρώτη,θα την περάσει ο άλλος για εύκολη,πουτανάκι και ότι άλλο..
> Απο εκεί και πέρα προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η μοναξιά στην σημερινή κοινωνία σε μειοψηφία αντρών και γυναικών υπάρχει γιατί οι περισσότεροι κυνηγούν και ψάχνουν το 10αρι το καλό..Αμα όμως εσύ δεν είσαι αυτό,πως περιμένεις να βρεθεί αυτό? Μόνος/η κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις είναι αυτός που επιμένει σε αυτό που έχει πλάσει μέσα στο μυαλό του ως το ιδανικό ταίρι και δεν δίνει ευκαιρίες σε κάτι άλλο ή γενικά δεν ξέρει να συμβιβάζεται.Η ίδια η ζωή απαιτεί συμβιβασμούς και όποιος δεν θέλει να το κάνει (βάζω και μένα μέσα αυτούς καθώς και εγώ κάποιες φορές δεν συμβιβάστηκα και κατέληξα 38 χρονών και μόνος) πρέπει να είναι έτοιμος να περάσει άπειρα χρόνια μοναξιάς με την ελπίδα ότι θα κάτσει το "τζόκερ" των προσδοκιών του.


Η Phalaenopsis αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε τα φλερτ της και δίνει ευκαιρίες...δεν περιμένει δλδ το δεκάρι, ε τώρα αν κάτι δεν τσουλάει δεν τσουλάει......καλύτερα μόνος σου στην τελική από το να βαριέσαι τον άλλο, δεν θα έχετε τίποτα κοινό , νιώθεις χάλια μαζί του κλπ....ότι θα δώσεις ευκαιρίες κλπ ναι , αλλά όχι ότι θα κάτσεις κιόλας....

----------


## Försvarsadvokat

Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι διαβάζοντας τις τόσες σελίδες του θέματος. Λες ότι εσυ δεν έχεις κανένα θέμα με τον εαυτό σου και δεν αναφέρομαι στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση, για αυτήν όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε καταλάβει από τα λεγόμενα σου, αλλά για την εσωτερική σου ομορφιά και υγεία δεν μας έχεις πει και πολλά. Θέλω να πω συνεχώς αναφέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον να τον ερωτευτείς και είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα παραμείνεις μόνη και ότι για όλα αυτά φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι εκτός από σένα φυσικά και το τονίζεις διαρκώς σε πολλά σου μηνύματα. Μπορείς να μας πεις τι είχαν όλοι αυτοί που σε πλησίασαν που δεν σου άρεσε, εκτος του ότι ήταν ανίκανοι σεξουαλικά και άλλοι τόσοι ήθελαν απλά να πηδήξουν και να φύγουν; Τι συζητούσατε στα πρώτα σας ραντεβού και γενικότερα την δική σου συμπεριφορά απέναντι στους άλλους μπορείς να μας την περιγράψεις; Επίσης μπορείς να μας πεις 10 καλούς λόγους για να θέλει κάποιος άντρας να είναι μαζί σου εκτός από το να ακούει ότι η μοναξιά είναι σημείο των καιρών και ότι όλοι είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα ;;;

----------


## deleted-member181016

Αντι να απαντησω στα φλεγοντα ερωτηματα λεω να πω μια αποψη για ενα προβλημα που βλεπω στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις γενικως.Λες το προβλημα σου καπου,το παραπονο σου, τον πονο σου, απλα γιατι θες να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου (γιατι ισως δε θες να πρηζεις ολο τον κοσμο, γιατι το κρυβεις απο δικα σου ατομα να μη τα στεναχωρησεις κλπ). Και αντι να ακουσεις ενα λογο παρηγοριας πεφτουν πανω σου και αρχιζουν τα σχολια,τις ειρωνειες και βγαζουν πανω σου πραγματα που ισως θα ηθελαν να πουν αλλου, αλλα η γενικευση τελικα ειναι κακο πραγμα (ευτυχως που δεν πιστευω οτι ολοι οι αντρες, κ ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι ιδιοι αλλα αντιθετως τους θαυμαζω και τους εκτιμω)...... Και αυτα γινονται στο ιντερνετ.Στην πραγματικη ζωη αν πεις τον πονο σου ειναι και χειροτερο.Το λες σου δειχνουν ενα ψευτικο προσωπο συμπονιας κι απο πισω κουτσομπολιο και κοροιδια (γιαυτο μαλλον δε γυριζω να λεω πουθενα ολα οσα ειπα εδω στο βαθμο που τα ειπα ειδικα κ τοσο αναλυτικα δεν τα εχω πει πουθενα).Α και για να φυγουν οι οποιες περιεργειες (αν και το ανεφερα καπου στο τοπικ αλλα προφανως επιλεκτικα διαβαζετε και απαντατε καποιοι) για πολλα χρονια κατηγορουσα τον εαυτο μου οτι εγω φταιω γιατι ειμαι ασχημη,λιγη και δεν αρεσω και το εριχνα εκει το γεγονος οτι ειμαι μονη μου.Εκανα τρομερο αγωνα και προσπαθεια για να φτασω εδω που ειμαι σημερα και καλως η κακως κανεις δε με ξεκουναει πλεον γιατι αγαπω και εκτιμω τον εαυτο μου οχι μονο εξωτερικα αλλα και εσωτερικα (ανεκαθεν ισχυε το δευτερο αλλωστε).Δεν υπαρχουν δεκα καλοι λογοι για να θελει να ειναι καποιος μαζι μου γιατι ειμαι πολυ κακος ανθρωπος λοιπον, μια γυναικα σαν ολες τις αλλες,τελειως σκαρτη, κακια, ***** κλπ κλπ...ελπιζω να ευχαριστηθηκατε καποιοι με αυτη τη δηλωση και να πατε να κοιμηθειτε πιο ησυχοι.Γραφω τελευταια φορα,για να σας πω ενα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις καλες οι κακες.Καποιες λιγες βοηθησαν εστω κ για λιγο, καποιες αλλες απλα επιβεβαιωσαν τις σκεψεις μου....Καλη συνεχεια και να μην ειστε ποτε μονοι.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μην σε απασχολεί καθόλου, καλά κάνεις και αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου !!!! από κει ξεκινάν όλα.........και άσε τους άλλους να κουρεύονται..............
Μια χαρά κοπέλα φαίνεσαι.........καλή συνέχεια........

----------


## Macgyver

> Μην σε απασχολεί καθόλου, καλά κάνεις και αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου !!!! από κει ξεκινάν όλα.........και άσε τους άλλους να κουρεύονται..............
> Μια χαρά κοπέλα φαίνεσαι.........καλή συνέχεια........


Ωραια τα γραφεις , κιουμπ , εσυ αγαπας τον εαυτο σου ?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Βρε phalaenopsis...δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος σε ειρωνευτηκε ή είπε κάτι κακεντρεχες αν και καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου βγηκε σπασμωδικά αυτή η αντίδραση/παρεξηγηθηκες...μην χαλιεσαι...
Δεν σου κρύβω πως νομίζω πως τα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν ήταν εύστοχα.
Λόγια παρηγοριάς μπορουμε να σου πούμε άπειρα για να σου χαιδεψουμε τα αυτιά...αλλά σε τι θα σε βοηθήσουν πρακτικά; Άδεια λόγια είναι...νομίζω το θεμα είναι να μην παίρνεις κατακαρδα την πιθανότητα του να βρίσκεται ή απάντηση μέσα σε εσένα...στη ψυχολογία σου, τη συμπεριφορά σου, στη στάση σου, στο τι κάνεις, στο τι αποπνεεις...
Αυτό το "ναι είμαι κακια χαζή άσχημη" ή δε θυμάμαι τι ειπες προφανώς και δεν ήταν το ζητούμενο από τα ερωτηματα που τέθηκαν...νομίζω έγιναν με εποικοδομητική διάθεση...να κοιτάξεις λίγο άφοβα να βρεις τι "φταίει" στον εαυτό σου για να το αλλαξεις...όχι ότι δεν είναι και θέμα τυχης/ατυχιας ή το ότι δεν είναι δύσκολες οι σχεσεις ή ότι ο σκοπός ήταν να νιώσεις άσχημα ή για να πληγωθείς...
Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά το ποστ σου και όλες τις απαντησεις και συζητήσεις και τα είχα διαβάσει και τα είχα συμμετάσχει...και με το μέρος σου είμαι.
Αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι απλά δεν γίνεται να είναι τα πράγματα όπως λες, κάτι σου διαφεύγει. Άσχημη δεν εισαι λες μία χαρά είσαι φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου ( άλλωστε εννοειται δεν χρειάζεται κανεις να είναι τελειος για να τα βρει με έναν ανθρωπο) ούτε κακός άνθρωπος είσαι ούτε χαζος δεν εννοηθηκε κάτι τέτοιο...αλλά μη το βλέπεις έτσι...

Ας πούμε ότι εσύ βλέπεις έναν άντρα που ΔΕΝ είναι άσχημος ΔΕΝ είναι κακός και ΔΕΝ είναι χαζος...σου αρέσει απαραίτητα; Σου αρκεί αυτό για να σε τραβήξει; Ή μήπως είσαι σε "meh" φαση απέναντι σε έναν τέτοιο πιθανό σύντροφο και δεν τρελενεσαι κι όλας;

Το τι ΔΕΝ είναι κάποιος δεν αρκεί. Έτσι μιλάμε για έναν άχρωμο άοσμο αόρατο άνθρωπο.
Για αυτό σε ρωτησαν να πεις δέκα πράγματα που μπορείς να προσφερεις σε έναν σύντροφο. Το θέμα είναι τι έχεις να ρίξεις στο τραπεζι των σχεσεων όχι αν είσαι "οκ" και "τρωγεσαι"....άλλωστε δεν θα ήθελες να είσαι με κάποιον που σκέφτεται ετσι για εσένα ότι "δεν είναι κακη, περνάει τη βάση και τρώγεται ας κάνουμε σχέση"...θέλεις να σε θαυμάζει ο σύντροφός σου για κάποια πράγματα σωστά; Ε ΑΥΤΑ πρέπει να δουλέψεις...για αυτό χρειάζεσαι δέκα θετικά στοιχεία του τι έχεις και τι είσαι και όχι το τι δεν είσαι (όχι άσχημη όχι κακή όχι χαζή ξέρω γω)...καλώς ή κακώς έτσι είναι αυτά δίνεις και παίρνεις ίσα πράγματα και ο καθένας αντισταθμίζει τα μείον με τα σύν του με διαφορα στοιχεία του σε διάφορους τομείς...
Οπότε ή έχεις υψηλές απαιτήσεις και δεν το καταλαβαίνεις ή έχεις λογικές απαιτήσεις αλλά δεν έχεις εκμεταλλευτεί ακομα το πλήρες δυναμικό σου ως άτομο που του αντιστοιχεί συντροφος οπως αυτός που αποζητάς...
Είμαι σίγουρη πως υπάρχουν θετικά στοιχεία και πολλα πραγματα που έχεις να προσφέρεις...απλά πρέπει να τα βρεις να τα αναπτύξεις και να αγαπησεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Και αν θέλεις παρ'το ως εποικοδομητικο σχόλιο αυτό, αν θέλεις παρεξηγησου...αλλα για καλό στο λεω, οχι για να σε κρίνω ή για να σε ριξω...ένα πράγμα που κάνει μπαμ από χιλιόμετρα από τα ποστ σου είναι η μελαγχολικη διάθεση σου και ο αρνητισμος σου...ίσως είναι κάτι που εκπέμπεις σε πιθανούς συντροφους αυτη η μελαγχολία και η απελπισία και αυτό τους διωχνει...γιατί δεν μπορεί να είσαι τελείως άλλος άνθρωπος σε όσα μας γράφεις εδώ και στη πραγματική σου ζωή...ίσως πιστεύεις ότι τα κρύβεις επιτυχώς στις συναναστροφές σου αλλα δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται... Και δεν λέω πως εχεις άδικο που αισθάνεσαι ετσι, από ένα σημείο και μετά λογικοτατο είναι να σε καταβάλει η μοναξιά, είναι φαύλος κύκλος...αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις για να τον σπάσεις και όχι να βουλιάζεις όλο και περισσότερο σε αυτό το αδιέξοδο...είναι τερμα εκνευριστικο αυτό που θα σου πω το ξέρω, αλλά εν τέλει είναι και θέμα της οπτικής και της στάσης σου σε αυτά τα πράγματα...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αυτό όμως ρε ναταλία που ο θεματοθέτης πρέπει σώνει και ντε να σφάλλει κάπου , να υπερεκτιμάει τον εαυτό του εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω εδώ μέσα....όλοι είναι λάθος και εμείς είμαστε οι έξυπνοι πάντα που τα ξέρουμε όλα????

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ωραια τα γραφεις , κιουμπ , εσυ αγαπας τον εαυτο σου ?


Mην γίνεσαι αδιάκριτος :p

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αυτό όμως ρε ναταλία που ο θεματοθέτης πρέπει σώνει και ντε να σφάλλει κάπου , να υπερεκτιμάει τον εαυτό του εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω εδώ μέσα....όλοι είναι λάθος και εμείς είμαστε οι έξυπνοι πάντα που τα ξέρουμε όλα????


Μα όταν ανοιγει κάποιος ένα ποστ το θέμα δεν είναι να βρεθεί τι περνάει απο το χέρι του ατομου που ανοίγει το ποστ; Δε λέμε ότι σφάλλει ή "φταίει" ο θεματοθετης, το θέμα είναι ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ...σαφώς και έχει πάντα και η άλλη πλευρά ευθύνη...αλλά ελέγχει ο θεματοθετης την άλλη πλευρά; Οχι...
Και τι νόημα θα είχε να έχουμε ένα σωρό ποστ όπου απλά λεμε στον άλλον "δίκιο έχεις είσαι θεά αγάπη μου όλοι οι άλλοι είναι μαλακες και εχουν αδικο και φταίνε"? 
Προφανώς μπορεί και να φταίνε...αλλά πως βοηθάει αυτό πρακτικά; Μόνο τις δικές μας πράξεις και σκέψεις μπορούμε να ελεγχουμε....
Δεν ειπα ότι είμαστε έξυπνοι ούτε οτι τα ξέρουμε όλα...για αυτό και θα κοίταζα με χαρά στα δικά μου σφάλματα αν το χρειαζομουν ή πήγαινε κάτι στραβά στη ζωή μου για να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω. Και απλα προσφέρω τις σκεψεις μου πάνω στο τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε αυτή τη περίπτωση γιατι στη θέση της αυτό θα ήθελα...άλλωστε όλοι κάτι έχουμε εδώ μέσα και οκ...νόμιζα σκοπός είναι να ανταλλαξουμε εποικοδομητικες απόψεις...
Αν απλά θελει καποιος επιβεβαίωση και παρηγοριά για το πόσο αδικημένος είναι από τη ζωή ας το γράφει ξέρω γω και ας το σέβονται τα μέλη...απλά εγώ δεν θα το ήθελα για εμένα και προσφέρω την αποψη μου από θέση ενσυναίσθησης και όχι υπεροχής ή ότι τα ξερω όλα. 
Τα ίδια πιστεύω ότι ισχύουν για ολους...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πολύ κακοήθεια εδω μέσα.........δεν το λέω για σένα γενικά, υπάρχουν και ποστ που πεταει ο κάθε ένας την κοτσάνα του και φεύγει.........ε νισάφι πια........επίσης όταν ο θεματοθέτης νιώθει απειλή κάτι κάνεις και νιώθει απειλή, δεν φτιάχνει άμυνα μόνος του.....οπότε μεγάλη σημασία έχει και πως λες κάτι....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Στο συγκεκριμένο ποστ δεν είδα καποια κακοήθεια εγώ...στο φόρουμ γενικά μπορεί.
Τώρα στο ότι δεν έχει σημασία μονο το τι λες αλλά και πώς το λες συμφωνω...
Από εκεί και πέρα όταν είσαι σε θέση που έχεις ανοίξει τα σωψυχα σου και αισθάνεσαι ευάλωτος είναι εύκολο να αισθανθεις απειλη ακόμα και από καλοπροεταιτη ή εποικοδομητική κριτική...ο λόγος είναι ότι αισθάνεσαι ευάλωτος όχι το οτι υπάρχει όντως απειλή ή ασχημη διάθεση από τον αλλον...αλλά το πρώτο βήμα στο να αισθανεται καποιος καλύτερα με τον εαυτό του είναι νομίζω το να μην φοβάται να είναι ευάλωτος και να μη θεωρεί πως με το να ανοίγεται μπαινει αυτόματα στη θέση του θύματος...ίσα ίσα εγω το θεωρώ θέση δύναμης το να μην φοβάσαι με την τρωτοτητα σου...
Και phalaenopsis μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα με τίποτα και ψηλά το κεφάλι! Ήδη έχεις επιδείξει τέτοια δύναμη με το να μοιραστεις μαζί μας όλα όσα μοιραστηκες...
Και αν όσα σου γράφω σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι στο ελάχιστο αβολα με συγχωρείς.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Γενικά μιλώντας οι περισσότεροι ερχόμενοι σε ένα φόρουμ που αυτονομάζεται φόρουμ υποστήριξης ακόμη και παιδεραστής να είναι κάποιος που λέει ο λόγος,περιμένει να βρει υποστήριξη...Αν δεν βρει την υποστήριξη που πίστευε ότι θα βρει,λογικό είναι να ξυνίσει και να βλέπει μόνο εχθρούς..
Ειδικά μιλώντας πρωτοήρθα σε αυτό το φόρουμ πριν 2,5 χρόνια με άλλο ψευδώνυμο και έγραψα θέμα παρόμοιο με αυτό της Phalaenopsis και ο χλεαυασμός και η κοροϊδία που δέχτηκα απο κάποια μέλη εδώ μέσα,ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ αυτόν εδώ πέρα.Και κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα διαγραφή του προφίλ μου γιατί με χάλαγαν όσα γράφονταν..Ναι και μένα μου κακοφάνηκαν κάποιες απόψεις (πέρα απο τις υβριστικές και τις ειρωνικές) που δεν συνάδουν με τον δικό μου τρόπο σκέψης και αυτό μου κακοφάνηκε..Το θετικό είναι ότι βρέθηκαν και κάποια άτομα που πραγματικά με βοήθησαν και διατηρούμε ακόμη επικοινωνία εκτός φόρουμ κάπου-κάπου μιας και εκείνοι δεν γράφουν πια εδώ..Ναι σίγουρα δεν είναι όλοι κωλόπαιδα και μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ που αποτελείται απο πολλών ειδών ανθρώπων και πολλές φορές ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται εύκολα.Διαβάζοντας εν μέρει ως τρίτος κάποιες απο τις απόψεις που είχα πάρει τότε και με χάλασαν τότε,τώρα τις βλέπω πιο λογικές..Ανεξάρτητα που δεν μπορώ να τις ακολουθήσω..
Τέλος οφείλω να ζητήσω συγνώμμη από την Phalaenopsis αν θεωρεί με το μήνυμα που έγραψα,την πρόσβαλλα σε κάτι και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου.

----------


## Försvarsadvokat

> Αντι να απαντησω στα φλεγοντα ερωτηματα λεω να πω μια αποψη για ενα προβλημα που βλεπω στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις γενικως.Λες το προβλημα σου καπου,το παραπονο σου, τον πονο σου, απλα γιατι θες να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου (γιατι ισως δε θες να πρηζεις ολο τον κοσμο, γιατι το κρυβεις απο δικα σου ατομα να μη τα στεναχωρησεις κλπ). Και αντι να ακουσεις ενα λογο παρηγοριας πεφτουν πανω σου και αρχιζουν τα σχολια,τις ειρωνειες και βγαζουν πανω σου πραγματα που ισως θα ηθελαν να πουν αλλου, αλλα η γενικευση τελικα ειναι κακο πραγμα (ευτυχως που δεν πιστευω οτι ολοι οι αντρες, κ ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι ιδιοι αλλα αντιθετως τους θαυμαζω και τους εκτιμω)...... Και αυτα γινονται στο ιντερνετ.Στην πραγματικη ζωη αν πεις τον πονο σου ειναι και χειροτερο.Το λες σου δειχνουν ενα ψευτικο προσωπο συμπονιας κι απο πισω κουτσομπολιο και κοροιδια (γιαυτο μαλλον δε γυριζω να λεω πουθενα ολα οσα ειπα εδω στο βαθμο που τα ειπα ειδικα κ τοσο αναλυτικα δεν τα εχω πει πουθενα).Α και για να φυγουν οι οποιες περιεργειες (αν και το ανεφερα καπου στο τοπικ αλλα προφανως επιλεκτικα διαβαζετε και απαντατε καποιοι) για πολλα χρονια κατηγορουσα τον εαυτο μου οτι εγω φταιω γιατι ειμαι ασχημη,λιγη και δεν αρεσω και το εριχνα εκει το γεγονος οτι ειμαι μονη μου.Εκανα τρομερο αγωνα και προσπαθεια για να φτασω εδω που ειμαι σημερα και καλως η κακως κανεις δε με ξεκουναει πλεον γιατι αγαπω και εκτιμω τον εαυτο μου οχι μονο εξωτερικα αλλα και εσωτερικα (ανεκαθεν ισχυε το δευτερο αλλωστε).Δεν υπαρχουν δεκα καλοι λογοι για να θελει να ειναι καποιος μαζι μου γιατι ειμαι πολυ κακος ανθρωπος λοιπον, μια γυναικα σαν ολες τις αλλες,τελειως σκαρτη, κακια, ***** κλπ κλπ...ελπιζω να ευχαριστηθηκατε καποιοι με αυτη τη δηλωση και να πατε να κοιμηθειτε πιο ησυχοι.Γραφω τελευταια φορα,για να σας πω ενα ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις καλες οι κακες.Καποιες λιγες βοηθησαν εστω κ για λιγο, καποιες αλλες απλα επιβεβαιωσαν τις σκεψεις μου....Καλη συνεχεια και να μην ειστε ποτε μονοι.


Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις σε κανένα φλέγον ερώτημα και σε κανέναν, αν δεν το επιθυμείς και δεν το θέλεις πραγματικά. Εδω βρέθηκες οικεία βουλήση και οικεία βουλήση αποχώρησες !!! Για το τελευταίο κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου γιατί θα ξαναγράψεις όταν νιώσεις ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που θα σου χαιδέψουν τα αυτιά, θα σου χτυπήσουν την πλάτη και θα σου γράψουν όλα όσα θέλεις πραγματικά να διαβάσεις. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν σου αρέσει είναι...πως το είπες να δεις..."σχόλια, ειρωνείες και κακεντρέχειες" . Η ζωή είναι σκληρή όμως και αν θίγεσαι και τα παρατάς όλα με δυο ερωτήσεις που σου κάνει ένας ξένος σε ένα φόρουμ...τότε εκεί έξω αυτό που νομίζεις εσυ ότι είναι μοναξιά σήμερα, αύριο θα καταλήξει να είναι ο καλύτερος σύντροφος σου !!! Από εμένα μην περιμένεις να σου γράψω καλά λόγια, δεν είσαι για λύπηση και δεν είμαι η μαμά σου !!! Ούτε επιδιώκω να με συμπαθήσεις, ούτε να το παίξω ο καλός Σαμαρείτης !!! 

Τι μας είπες μόλις σε λίγες γραμμές ; Ότι δεν θέλεις να μιλήσεις για το θέμα που σε απασχολεί σε κοντινά σου πρόσωπα γιατί δήθεν δεν θέλεις να τους στεναχωρήσεις. Μην γίνεσαι ενοχικό άτομο γιατί η ενοχικότητα είναι κάτι που σκοτώνει το δυνατό εγω. Δεν θέλεις να τους τα πεις γιατί από μπροστά σου δείχνουν το ψεύτικο πρόσωπο συμπόνιας και από πίσω κουτσομπολιό και κοροιδία. Στο τελευταίο αυτό συμπέρασμα πως κατέληξες και τι έκανες εσυ για να το αλλάξεις ; Τίποτα απολύτως !!! Προτίμησες να το παίξεις για άλλη μια φορά θύμα, προτίμησες να το αποδεχθείς ως έχει και συνέχισες την ζωή σου. Για άλλη μια φορά επέλεξες την εύκολη λύση, αυτή της φυγής από το πρόβλημα και της αποδοχής του ότι τελικά όλα οδηγούν στην μοναξιά αφού πια οι σημερινές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι για τα ανάθεμα.

Τι άλλο μας είπες; Οτι ανέκαθεν αγαπούσες τον εαυτό σου εσωτερικά !!! Αφού τον αγαπούσες όπως λες γιατί άφησες όλους τους δήθεν φίλους σου να σε μειώνουν πίσω από την πλάτη σου ; Πως έφτασες στο σημείο να δέχεσαι τα κουτσομπολιά των άλλων, γιατί δέχτηκες εσυ να είσαι στο περιθώριο και όχι αυτοί ; Και μην μου πεις ότι έτσι είναι όλη η κοινωνία και εσυ δεν μπορείς να την αλλάξεις. Γιατί αυτό δηλώνει παραίτηση και επίσης οι άνθρωποι που παραιτούνται το πρώτο πράγμα που σίγουρα δεν αγαπάνε είναι τον εαυτό τους !!! 

Ξύπνα όσο είναι καιρός και σταμάτα να ισοπεδώνεις τα πάντα, να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου μόνιμο θύμα και να κατηγορείς όλους τους άλλους για το πως σου συμπεριφέρονται. Ξέχασα δεν είσαι θύμα, οι άλλοι είναι...θύτες !!! 

Και να θυμάσαι κάτι: Στην ζωή μόνοι μας ήρθαμε και μόνοι μας θα φύγουμε !!! Στο χέρι μας είναι να επιλέξουμε αν θέλουμε να είμαστε και μόνοι στην ζωή. Αν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου όπως λες, δεν θα επιτρέψεις ξανά κανέναν να σε αφήσει στο περιθώριο. Αλλά πρόσεξε για να μην βρίσκεσαι στο περιθώριο σε μόνιμη βάση, πρέπει πρώτα να μιλήσεις με τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις 10 καλούς λόγους που θα ήθελε κάποιος τρίτος εσένα. Και αν τους βρεις, θα πρέπει να τους υποστηρίξεις και αν τους υποστηρίξεις τότε θα βρεθεί και κάποιους που θα τους εκτιμήσει. Χάσε την ελπίδα σου και θα χαθείς και εσυ η ίδια. Η επιλογή είναι δική σου αλλά σταμάτα να περιμένεις χαδάκια, αγκαλίτσες και πρίγκιπες !!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Γενικά μιλώντας οι περισσότεροι ερχόμενοι σε ένα φόρουμ που αυτονομάζεται φόρουμ υποστήριξης ακόμη και παιδεραστής να είναι κάποιος που λέει ο λόγος,περιμένει να βρει υποστήριξη...Αν δεν βρει την υποστήριξη που πίστευε ότι θα βρει,λογικό είναι να ξυνίσει και να βλέπει μόνο εχθρούς..
> Ειδικά μιλώντας πρωτοήρθα σε αυτό το φόρουμ πριν 2,5 χρόνια με άλλο ψευδώνυμο και έγραψα θέμα παρόμοιο με αυτό της Phalaenopsis και ο χλεαυασμός και η κοροϊδία που δέχτηκα απο κάποια μέλη εδώ μέσα,ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ αυτόν εδώ πέρα.Και κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα διαγραφή του προφίλ μου γιατί με χάλαγαν όσα γράφονταν..Ναι και μένα μου κακοφάνηκαν κάποιες απόψεις (πέρα απο τις υβριστικές και τις ειρωνικές) που δεν συνάδουν με τον δικό μου τρόπο σκέψης και αυτό μου κακοφάνηκε..Το θετικό είναι ότι βρέθηκαν και κάποια άτομα που πραγματικά με βοήθησαν και διατηρούμε ακόμη επικοινωνία εκτός φόρουμ κάπου-κάπου μιας και εκείνοι δεν γράφουν πια εδώ..Ναι σίγουρα δεν είναι όλοι κωλόπαιδα και μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ που αποτελείται απο πολλών ειδών ανθρώπων και πολλές φορές ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται εύκολα.Διαβάζοντας εν μέρει ως τρίτος κάποιες απο τις απόψεις που είχα πάρει τότε και με χάλασαν τότε,τώρα τις βλέπω πιο λογικές..Ανεξάρτητα που δεν μπορώ να τις ακολουθήσω..
> Τέλος οφείλω να ζητήσω συγνώμμη από την Phalaenopsis αν θεωρεί με το μήνυμα που έγραψα,την πρόσβαλλα σε κάτι και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου.


Το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι θα μπει κάποιος να πει ''πάω με παιδάκια'' και να πεταχτούν να του πουν ''ε είσαι παιδεραστής για αυτό''.......καμία βοήθεια δηλαδή....πετάς την κοτσάνα σου και φεύγεις.....άμα θες να βοηθήσεις κάτσε να το συζητήσεις, αν πάλι δεν θες και θες απλά να πετάξεις μια μαλακία , πέτα τη, τι να πω ξέρω γω.............

----------


## Mara.Z

> Γενικά μιλώντας οι περισσότεροι ερχόμενοι σε ένα φόρουμ που αυτονομάζεται φόρουμ υποστήριξης ακόμη και παιδεραστής να είναι κάποιος που λέει ο λόγος,περιμένει να βρει υποστήριξη...Αν δεν βρει την υποστήριξη που πίστευε ότι θα βρει,λογικό είναι να ξυνίσει και να βλέπει μόνο εχθρούς..


Νομιζω ΄φιλε admforall οτι το συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα με τον παιδεραστη ειναι ατυχεστατο. Γιατι ισως ειναι απο τις μοναδικες περιπτωσεις που πραγματικα πιστευω στην αξια της θανατικης ποινης...
ΟΧΙ, ενας παιδεραστης, οσο ψυχανωμαλος κι αν ειναι, δεν θα βρει ΠΟΤΕ υποστηριξη!
Το να εχει ορμες που να αντιλαμβανεται οτι ειναι αφυσικες και να το παλευει με φάρμακα, ψυχιατρους, ψυχοθεραπεια ναι!!!! Αλλα να εχει διαπραξει τετοια εγκληματα και να περιμενει υποστηριξη?? χαχα ουτε στον χειροτερο εφιαλτη του!

----------


## Mara.Z

Γιατι η παιδεραστια δεν ειναι μια απλη σεξουαλικη πραξη. Στηριζεται στην εξουσιαση με τη βια ενος ανισχυρου παιδιου, το οποιο εκ της φυσεως του βρισκεται σε μειονεκτικη θεση. 
Το προβλημα δεν ειναι οι ορμες του και μόνο, το προβλημα ειναι η βια που ασκει σε βαρος ενος αδυναμου!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Mην γίνεσαι αδιάκριτος :p


Γιατι καλε αδιακριτος , εγω τον αγαπω πολυ τον εαυτο μου , του κανω και ερωτικες εξομολογησεις .............

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πολύ κακοήθεια εδω μέσα.........δεν το λέω για σένα γενικά, υπάρχουν και ποστ που πεταει ο κάθε ένας την κοτσάνα του και φεύγει.........ε νισάφι πια..........


Πραγματι υπαρχει , εσενα σενοχλει κιουμπ ? και αμα σενοχλει, γιατι καθεσαι ? μην με πεις αδιακριτο , μια ερωτησουλα κανω ...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Cube και Mara.z πράγματι το παράδειγμα ήταν υπερβολικό αλλά απαντήσατε απο την μεριά του άλλου και όχι του ίδιου υποτιθέμενου παραδείγματος..Ναι ως τρίτοι έτσι θα σκεφτόμασταν εμείς οι άλλοι.Αυτός όμως που θα γράψει το όποιο πρόβλημα σε ένα μέρος του νετ που λέγεται "φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης" θεωρεί ότι θα τον υποστηρίξουν και προφανώς δε θέλει να ακούσει αντίθετη άποψη που ίσως θα άκουγε άλλωστε αν μιλούσε και σε γνωστούς,"φίλους" κτλ
Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα λοιπόν οι πιο πολλοί χαλιούνται (χωρίς να εξαιρώ και εμένα μέσα σε αυτούς) αν τους πεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό που περιμένουν και θέλουν να ακούσουν..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Η εμφανιση δεν εξασφαλιζει τη σχεση.Βλεπω γυρω μου ατομα χειροτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα, καλυτερης εμφανισης απο εμενα,ιδιας κλπ και αλλοι εχουν σχεση αλλοι οχι ανεξαρτητα.


Νταξει αναλογα τα στανταρ ομως.Αμα τα ριξεις στον πατο,οπως κανουν πολλοι που υστερουν,βρισκεις και συ στη στιγμη.

edit:Για να γινω κατανοητος δε λεω οτι υστερεις,εννοω οτι ο καθενας αν βαλει μηδενικα στανταρ μπορει να βρει πανευκολα συντροφο.Το οτι μια ασχημη βρισκει γκομενο,σημαινει απλα οτι αυτος που βρηκε δεν εχει στανταρ ή δεν μπορει να βρει μια καλυτερη.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Eπισης,δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχολογο.Ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι αντεχουν την μοναξια.Η αντιδραση σου ειναι φυσιολογικη.Ο ψυχολογος τι να σου κανει,εσυ συντροφια χρειαζεσαι οπως ολοι.Δεν ειναι ολα στο μυαλο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Πραγματι υπαρχει , εσενα σενοχλει κιουμπ ? και αμα σενοχλει, γιατι καθεσαι ? μην με πεις αδιακριτο , μια ερωτησουλα κανω ...


Kι είπα να φύγω να σωθώ να κάνω κάτι πια και εγώ για το καλό μου, μα που να πάω........




> Γιατι καλε αδιακριτος , εγω τον αγαπω πολυ τον εαυτο μου , του κανω και ερωτικες εξομολογησεις .............


Να σου πω και τις δέχεται ή τρως τίποτα απορρίψεις ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Να σου πω και τις δέχεται ή τρως τίποτα απορρίψεις ?


Μπα , ειναι πολυ δεκτικος ο εαυτος μου , τον εχω οπα οπα ..........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Cube και Mara.z πράγματι το παράδειγμα ήταν υπερβολικό αλλά απαντήσατε απο την μεριά του άλλου και όχι του ίδιου υποτιθέμενου παραδείγματος..Ναι ως τρίτοι έτσι θα σκεφτόμασταν εμείς οι άλλοι.Αυτός όμως που θα γράψει το όποιο πρόβλημα σε ένα μέρος του νετ που λέγεται "φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης" θεωρεί ότι θα τον υποστηρίξουν και προφανώς δε θέλει να ακούσει αντίθετη άποψη που ίσως θα άκουγε άλλωστε αν μιλούσε και σε γνωστούς,"φίλους" κτλ
> Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα λοιπόν οι πιο πολλοί χαλιούνται (χωρίς να εξαιρώ και εμένα μέσα σε αυτούς) αν τους πεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό που περιμένουν και θέλουν να ακούσουν..


Για μένα γενικότερα ότι είναι ο θεματοθέτης είναι και το άλλο μέλος αντίστοιχα, με την έννοια ότι κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος, ε ναι άμα διαφωνήσεις λογικό σε ένα βαθμό να ξυνίσει ο άλλος, να είναι αδύναμος, να παραμυθιάζει τον εαυτό του, τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλους....άλλος λίγο άλλος πολύ......μόνο που ο άλλος ζει τον εαυτό του 30 ή 50 χρόνια, κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω από σένα σίγουρα για τον εαυτό του , οπότε μην είσαι σίγουρος , συζήτα το όμορφα...τόσο δύσκολο είναι?

----------


## Macgyver

> Eπισης,δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχολογο.Ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι αντεχουν την μοναξια.Η αντιδραση σου ειναι φυσιολογικη.Ο ψυχολογος τι να σου κανει,εσυ συντροφια χρειαζεσαι οπως ολοι.Δεν ειναι ολα στο μυαλο.


Αλλο αισθανομαι μοναξια , και τελειως διαφορετικο ειμαι μονος , εγω ειμαι μονος , μοναξια δεν αισθανομαι .......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μπα , ειναι πολυ δεκτικος ο εαυτος μου , τον εχω οπα οπα ..........


Στα όπα όπα τον έχεις και τον ζηλεύουνε...χοχο

----------


## Macgyver

> Στα όπα όπα τον έχεις και τον ζηλεύουνε...χοχο


Oχι , δεν καταλαβες , εγω με ζηλευω .........μου κανω και σκηνες .............


πολυ τρολλαρισμα πεφτει σε αυτο το θρεντ .......οχι οτι πολλα απο τα υπολοιπα θρεντς υπολειπονται ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Οι χυλόπιτες μπορεί να είναι και επειδή το τολμούσες δεν ξέρω κιόλας, κάνω μια υπόθεση...μπορεί να υπήρξες παραπάνω κυνηγός από το μέσο όρο, και ο κυνηγός έχει και ήττες....λογικό....μην συγκρίνουμε δηλαδή πάντα καταστάσεις, υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που δεν έχουν φάει ποτέ χυλόπιτα και όχι γιατί είναι τέλειες....


Η χυλοπιτα , η απορριψη , ειναι μες το προγραμμα , αν καποιος δεν εχει φαει χυλοπιτα , σημαινει οτι δρα εκ του ασφαλους , και δεν μπορει να σε απορριψει καποιος , αν πρωτα δεν απορριψεις ο ιδιος τον εαυτο σου , οποτε μερικες απορριψεις , δεν πρεπει να πτοουν εναν υγιη ανθρωπο .........

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αλλο αισθανομαι μοναξια , και τελειως διαφορετικο ειμαι μονος , εγω ειμαι μονος , μοναξια δεν αισθανομαι .......


Ολοι οι ανθρωποι χρειαζονται ενα ταιρι.

----------


## Efi25

> Ολοι οι ανθρωποι χρειαζονται ενα ταιρι.


βαρυ πραγμα η μοναξια που λεει κ το ασμα

----------

